# Knitting Tea Party 16 January '15



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 16 January 15

I was looking through my email this morning (Tuesday) and came across what will be the first recipe given here. It looked so good I thought now would be a good time to start this so I would remember to include it. And it is made with something we can all get easily at the grocery.

It was 4° when the children went to school this morning  a bit crisp. Gary took Alexis down to her girlfriends on his way to work so she could ride to school with Jennifer. She will no doubt be center stage today since she wrecked her car last night.

I wanted to take time and thank all of you for all the prayers and good wishes during my stay in the spa. It is always a good feeling knowing there are people who care and have your back. Thank you.

I have a bi-fold door on my closet  actually just half a bi-fold  two tiny doors fastened in the middle. The doorway isnt very large. Tip kitty likes to sleep in the closet  she has cleared herself a space on the shelf  Im not going to spend time wondering how she gets up there  I havent found any shredded clothes yet. Anyhow  I usually have the door shut unless she is in there. Tip walks up  hooks her paw underneath the door  gives a jerk and open goes the door. I think that is pretty good thinking.

The first recipe is from a site called budgetbytes. She always has good recipes and she has costed them out which I have included  see if you can match or do better. Lol I love sweet potatoes and these just sounded extra good.

Smoky Roasted Sweet Potatoes

Total Cost: $3.04
Cost Per Serving: $0.51
Serves: 6

Ingredients

2 medium sweet potatoes (about 2 lbs.) $2.50
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
1 Tbsp brown sugar $0.03
1 tsp smoked paprika $0.10
⅛ tsp garlic powder $0.02
⅛ tsp cayenne pepper (optional) $0.02
¼ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper (10-15 cranks of a pepper mill) $0.03

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Wash and peel the sweet potatoes, then cut them into ⅛-inch thick slices.

In a small bowl, stir together the brown sugar, smoked paprika, garlic powder, cayenne pepper, salt, and some freshly cracked pepper.

Place the sweet potato slices in a large bowl and drizzle the olive oil over top. Sprinkle the spice mix over the sweet potatoes, then toss until the potatoes are evenly coated in oil and spices.
Arrange the seasoned sweet potato slices in a casserole dish, stacked in a row like a deck of cards. They don't have to be perfect.

Cover the dish with foil and roast in the preheated oven for 30 minutes. Remove the foil and let cook for an additional 15 minutes. Test the sweet potatoes with a fork for doneness. If they're still firm, allow them to roast for an additional 10-15 minutes. If they become too brown during that time, simply cover the dish with foil to prevent further browning.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/01/smoky-roasted-sweet-potatoes/

and the following recipe is what budgetbytes served with the smoky roasted sweet potatoes.

Honey Mustard Pork Chops

Total Cost: $7.66
Cost Per Serving: $1.92
Serves: 4

Ingredients

⅓ cup mayonnaise $0.51
2 Tbsp Dijon mustard $0.23
2 Tbsp honey $0.24
⅛ tsp garlic powder $0.02
¼ tsp smoked paprika $0.03
¼ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.02
1 Tbsp vegetable oil $0.02
2 lbs. pork chops (one-inch thick) $6.57

Instructions

Prepare the honey mustard sauce by stirring together the mayonnaise, Dijon, honey, garlic powder, paprika, salt, and some freshly cracked pepper (about 15 cranks of a pepper mill). Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

Use a paper towel to dry off the surface of the pork chops, then season each side with a pinch of salt and freshly cracked pepper. Heat one tablespoon of vegetable oil in a heavy skillet over medium-high heat. When the skillet is hot add two pork chops at a time and cook until golden brown on each side (3-5 minutes). Place the browned pork chops in a casserole dish coated with non-stick spray.

Smear the honey mustard sauce over the surface of the pork chops in the casserole dish. Bake for 30 minutes in the preheated oven. Remove the chops from the oven, then set the oven to broil. Move the oven rack so that the surface of the chops will be about 6 inches from the broiler. Broil the chops for 3-5 minutes or until the surface is golden brown and bubbly. Serve hot.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/01/honey-mustard-pork-chops/

but I was thinking this recipe would also be good with the smoky roasted sweet potatoes.

Rosemary Garlic Lamb Chops with Pimentón and Mint

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

1/2 cup rosemary leaves 
8 garlic cloves 
Kosher salt 
Pepper 
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for drizzling 
12 baby lamb chops (about 3 ounces each) 
1/4 cup small mint leaves, for garnish 
Large pinch of pimentón de la Vera, for garnish

Directions

In a blender, pulse the rosemary and garlic cloves with a pinch each of salt and pepper until coarsely chopped. With the machine on, gradually add the 1/2 cup of olive oil until the rosemary and garlic are finely chopped. Scrape the mixture into a large baking dish and add the lamb chops. Turn the chops so they are well coated. Refrigerate for at least 2 hours or overnight.

Light a grill or preheat a grill pan. Season the lamb chops with salt and pepper. Grill over high heat, turning once, until nicely charred outside and medium-rare within, about 6 minutes. Transfer the lamb to a platter and let rest for 5 minutes. Garnish with the mint leaves and pimentón, top with a drizzle of olive oil and serve immediately.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/rosemary-garlic-lamb-chops-with-pimenton-and-mint?xid=DAILY011115ViewRecipe

I want to include this one also  doesnt this sound different and good. Please someone  make it and let me know how it is. I love curry  not real strong curry but I do like it.

Pressure Cooker Indian Potato Curry

2-3 servings

Ingredients

3 large Yukon Gold potatoes 
2 onions, finely chopped 
1 tsp ginger grated 
3 green chillies, finely chopped 
1/2 tsp mustard seeds 
1 tsp cumin seeds 
1/4 tsp turmeric powder 
Salt to taste 
2 tbsp oil 
1/2 C water 
Cilantro finely chopped for garnish 
1 tsp lemon juice

Directions

Begin by washing and peeling all the potatoes.

Pressure cook the potatoes and then mash them.

Heat oil in a pan and add mustard seeds.

Add cumin seeds, ginger, green chilies, and turmeric powder.

Fry this mix together for a few minutes.

Add onions and sauté.

Add boiled potatoes and salt.

Add water and mix.

Cook on low heat for about 8-10 minutes.

Remove from heat and garnish with cilantro and a dash of lemon juice.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/pressure_cooker_indian_potato_curry

Im sorry  one more potato recipe  I will try hot to do too many for those of you that are giving them up but this one sounds so good  I would like these while watching television  maybe a little blue cheese dressing on the side. Yummy.

LOADED CHEESY MASHED POTATO BALLS - Recipe by Bev Cooks

Servings 25

1 pouch Betty Crocker roasted garlic mashed potatoes 
2 tablespoons butter 
1/2 cup milk 
3 slices bacon 
3/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese 
1 large egg 
2 tablespoons snipped chives 
1 1/2 cup Progresso panko breadcrumbs 
4 cups vegetable oil

DIRECTIONS

Cook the Betty Crocker mashed potatoes according to package directions. Youll use the butter and milk for this. Once the potatoes are made, let cool to room temperature.

Render your bacon until crispy. Set aside on paper towels; crumble into bacon bits.

In a large bowl, combine the potatoes, cheese, egg, chives and bacon bits. Mix until thoroughly combined. Using your hands, roll mixture into 1-inch balls. Toss in the panko until covered all over. Set aside on a plate to rest 15 minutes.

Heat the oil in a large, wide pot. Once hot enough gently lower the balls into the hot oil, and fry until golden all over. Continue in batches, and set aside on paper towels to drain.

Garnish with chives and serve immediately.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/loaded-cheesy-mashed-potato-balls

One thing I have been wanting is some good soup  not out of a can. Which I will need to make myself  Heidi is a can girl. Lol Phyllis on the other hand makes marvelous soup and I am yearning some of her chicken soup or her white chili which is to die for. But being she is still not up to snuff I think I will need to settle for a can. Maybe when I can get out I can buy what I need. I usually buy a ton of veggies and rough chop them into the pan  a number of cans of canned tomatoes  a really big scoup of lentils and some v8 juice and let simmer  thank goodness Heidi has a stock pot. Oh yes  lots of thyme  it was the only spice I could think of that would work. I think vegetable soup is my favorite  no meat  just vegetable soup.

So in keeping with the subject I have a couple of soup recipes you might enjoy.

Celery Soup with Bacon Croutons 
Contributed by Naomi Pomeroy

SERVINGS: 8

Ingredients

6 tablespoons unsalted butter 
3 medium leeks, halved and thinly sliced 
2 medium onions, finely chopped 
3 large garlic cloves, thinly sliced 
Kosher salt 
Pepper 
12 large celery ribs (2 pounds), trimmed and thinly sliced 
4 ounces bacon, finely diced 
Three 1/2-inch-thick slices of country bread, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1/2 cup crème fraîche or sour cream 
Lemon olive oil, for drizzling

Directions

In a large saucepan, melt 4 tablespoons of the butter. Add the leeks, onions, garlic and a generous pinch each of salt and pepper and cook over moderately high heat, stirring, until softened but not browned, about 12 minutes. Add the celery and cook, stirring, until just starting to soften, about 3 minutes. Add 8 cups of water and bring to a boil, then reduce the heat to moderate. Simmer, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are very tender, 35 to 40 minutes.

Meanwhile, in a large skillet, cook the bacon over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until browned and crisp, 8 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the bacon to half of a paper towellined baking sheet to drain.

Melt the remaining 2 tablespoons of butter in the bacon fat. Add the bread and cook over moderately high heat, stirring, until browned and crisp, 8 minutes. Transfer to the other side of the prepared baking sheet; season with salt and pepper.

Working in batches, puree the soup in a blender until smooth. Return the soup to the saucepan, whisk in the crème fraîche and season with salt and pepper. Serve hot, topped with the bacon, croutons and a drizzle of lemon olive oil.

Who serves wine with soup? Suggested Pairing: Citrusy, medium-bodied Chardonnay.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/celery-soup-with-bacon-croutons?xid=DAILY011315CelerySoupWith

Slow Cooker Vegan Sweet Potato Chili
BY TWO PEAS ON JANUARY 12, 2015

Slow Cooker Vegan Sweet Potato Chili-this healthy chili recipe is vegan, gluten-free, and a family favorite! And the best part? The slow cooker does most of the work!

Yield: Serves 8

Ingredients:

1 yellow onion, diced
1 red bell pepper, diced
1 yellow bell pepper, diced
2 small sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch pieces
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 (15 oz) cans Kroger black beans, rinsed and drained
2 (15 oz) cans Kroger red beans, rinsed and drained
2 (15 oz) cans Kroger diced tomatoes
2 cups Kroger vegetable broth
3 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon paprika
Salt and black pepper, to taste
Toppings-chopped green onion, avocado, and tortilla chips, if desired

Directions:

In a 4- to 6-quart slow cooker, add the onion, peppers, sweet potatoes, garlic, beans, tomatoes, broth, chili powder, cumin, paprika, salt, and pepper. Stir to combine.

Cover and cook until the sweet potatoes are tender, on high for 5 to 6 hours or on low for 8 to 9 hours.

Serve the chili warm with green onion, avocado, and tortilla chips, if desired.

Note-this chili freezes well.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/slow-cooker-vegan-sweet-potato-chili/

Im not sure how I feel about pork in soup  Ive never had it that way and I do love pork. So what do you think about this soup?

Pork Chili Recipe

Cook: 6 hours 
MAKES: 10-12 servings

Ingredients

2-1/2 pounds boneless pork cut into inch cubes
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 can (280z) diced tomatoes, undrained
1 can (16oz) chili beans, undrained
1 can (8oz) tomato juice
1.4 cup salsa
¼ cup chopped onion (I dont think that is near enough says sam}
¼ cup chopped green peppers
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon minced jalapepo pepper
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
1.4 teaspoon cayenne powder
¼ teaspoon pepper

Directions

In a large skillet over medium-high heat, brown pork in oil; drain. Place in a 5-qt. slow cooker; add remaining ingredients. Cover and cook on high for 2 hours. Reduce heat to low and cook 4 hours longer.

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 cup) equals 208 calories, 8 g fat (2 g saturated fat), 55 mg cholesterol, 395 mg sodium, 12 g carbohydrate, 4 g fiber, 22 g protein.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/pork-chili#ixzz3Oj7zXkVb

here you go  this is my kind of soup.

Fridge Clearing Lentil Soup

Serves 10 to 12

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 large onion (of any color), chopped
5 cloves garlic, peeled and chopped
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon ground tumeric
1/4 pound chopped bacon, pancetta or ham, optional
Coarse salt and freshly ground pepper
1/2-inch to 1-inch piece fresh ginger, peeled and minced
1/2 teaspoon dried red pepper flakes, optional
2 bay leaves
2 cups dried green lentils, picked over and rinsed
4 to 6 cups chicken stock, vegetable stock or water
1 (28-ounce) can crushed tomatoes
4 cups chopped vegetables (cauliflower, carrots, broccoli, leafy greens, etc.)
1 to 2 tablespoons vinegar or lemon juice

Toppings:
Yogurt, sour cream or crème fraîche 
Chopped herbs 
Chopped onion

Directions

In a large soup pot (6-quart or larger), heat the olive oil over medium heat and sauté the onion 1 to 2 minutes until softened, then add the garlic, cumin and tumeric. Stir to coat. Add the bacon. Add a teaspoon or so of salt and a few cranks of pepper. Cook until bacon browns a bit, another minute or so. Add the ginger, red pepper flakes (if using), bay leaves, and lentils. Pour over enough stock to cover. Raise the heat to bring to a boil, then lower to medium-low heat, cover the pot, and simmer.

If using tomatoes or hard vegetables, like carrots, add them after 15 minutes. If adding medium-hard vegetables like cauliflower or summer squash, add after 20 minutes. If adding leafy greens, add them when lentils are almost cooked through.

Cook a total of 30 to 40 minutes, checking every 10 minutes to stir the pot. Soup is done when lentils and vegetables are tender, but not falling apart. If soup needs more liquid at any time, stir in a cup or two. (It should look like thick soup, but not like thick chili.) When everything is cooked through, add the vinegar and taste for seasoning, adjusting as needed. Pull out the bay leaves and discard.

For a smoother soup, blend some or all of it in a blender or with an immersion blender. (Be careful blending when the soup is hot; blend in small batches.) Return the blended soup to the pot and stir. After blending, it may need more liquid. It also will probably need more liquid after cooling and reheated as leftovers.

Garnish with a dollop of yogurt, chopped onion and/or herbs.

Per serving, based on 10 servings. Calories 314 - Fat 10.2 g - Saturated 2.6 g - Carbs 40.4 g - Fiber 15.1 g (60. - Sugars 6.9 g - Protein 17.1 g - Cholesterol 11.3 mg - Sodium 391.8 mg

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-fridge-clearing-lentil-soup-weeknight-recipes-from-the-kitchn-71256

Black Bean Sweet Potato Chili

Ingredients

1 tablespoon plus 2 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 medium-large sweet potato, peeled and diced
1 large red onion, diced
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons chili powder
½ teaspoon ground chipotle pepper
½ teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 ½ cups vegetable stock
1 15-ounce cans black beans, rinsed
1 14.5-ounce can diced tomatoes
½ cup dried quinoa
4 teaspoons lime juice

serving suggestions: avocado, cilantro, crema, cheese

Instructions

Heat a large heavy bottom pot with the oil over medium high heat.

Add the sweet potato and onion and cook for about 5 minutes, until the onion if softened.

Add the garlic, chili powder, chipotle, cumin and salt and stir to combine.

Add the stock, tomatoes, black beans and quinoa and bring the mixture to a boil. Stir everything to combine.

Cover the pot and reduce the heat to maintain a gentle simmer.

Cook for 15-25 minutes until the quinoa is fully cooked and the sweet potatoes are soft and the entire mixture is slightly thick like a chili.

Add the lime juice and remove the pot from the heat. Season with salt as needed.

Garnish with avocado, cilantro, crema or cheese before serving

http://whatsgabycooking.com/black-bean-sweet-potato-chili

Tomato Soup with Parmesan Croutons

Servings: 12

Ingredients

SOUP

1 Tablespoon Butter
1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
1 clove Garlic, Minced Fine Or Grated
1 whole Onion, Finely Diced
3 whole Large Carrots, Peeled And Finely Diced
2 Tablespoons Tomato Paste
3 cans (28 Ounces Each) Whole Tomatoes
32 ounces, fluid Vegetable Or Chicken Broth
1 cup Water
1/2 cup Heavy Cream
Salt And Pepper, to taste
2 Tablespoons Minced Fresh Parsley
2 Tablespoons Chopped Fresh Basil

Croutons

1/2 whole Baguette, Sliced Into Rounds
1/2 cup Freshly Shredded Parmesan Cheese
Fresh Basil, For Garnish

Preparation Instructions

In a large pot, heat butter and oil over medium-high heat, then add onion, garlic, and carrots. Stir and cook for 5 minutes.

Add tomato paste and stir it in, cooking for another 2-3 minutes.

Add canned tomatoes with their juice, broth, and water. Stir together and bring to a boil, then reduce the heat, cover the pot, and simmer for 15-20 minutes, longer if you have time.

Use an immersion blender to puree, still leaving some texture to the tomatoes. Add cream, salt, pepper, parsley, and basil, and simmer for another 5 minutes.

To make the croutons, drizzle crostini rounds lightly with olive oil. Place little piles of Parmesan in a nonstick skillet. Place a crostini round on top of each pile. Turn on the heat to medium. Press with a spatula as you melt the cheese into each round. When set, flip to the other side to toast.

Serve soup with one or two croutons on top and a little bit of basil.

NOTE: Recipe can easily be halved!

Thepoineerwomancooks.com

CARROT COCONUT SOUP
January 12, 2015 January 11, 2015 by Nick 1124

YIELD: Serves 8.

Ingredients

1/2 cup unsalted butter
2 pounds carrots, chopped
1 large yellow onion, diced
1 tablespoon curry powder
1 quart vegetable stock
2 (15 oz. cans) coconut milk
2-4 tablespoons chili sauce (sriracha)
Salt and pepper
Cilantro, garnish

Helpful Equipment
Blender or Immersion Blender

To Peel or Not to Peel

I go back and forth on whether or not I peel carrots. Many times Ill just scrub them really well and call it a day. For some reason I decided to peel them on this day, but Im not sure that its necessary. The carrot skin is so thin and it would get pureed with everything else without too much issue. The time it takes to scrub or peel though is sort of a wash.

Directions

Chop the carrots roughly and add them to a sturdy pot with some butter (or olive/coconut oil). Cook these over medium heat until they start to soften and brown (8-10 minutes) and then add the curry powder and onions. Itll start smelling good.

Once the onions cook down a bit, add about half of the vegetable stock and use the liquid to scrape up any bits stuck to your pan. Then add the rest of the stock and the coconut milk. Bring this all to a lovely simmer and let it cook for about 15 minutes.

Coconut added.

Blended

If youve ever read a soup recipe on this site youll know that I always warn against blending hot liquids. It really is best to let the soup cool and then blend it in batches to avoid hot splatters everywhere.

If you make enough soups, grabbing an immersion blender is probably a good investment because then you can just blend the soup in the pot. Clean up is easier and you dont have to wait for it to cool down!

Soup blended.

Once the soup is blended, season it with chili sauce and salt and pepper. I gave a really wide range for the chili sauce amount in this soup. Two tablespoons is a good start for a little heat and chili favor, but please do up that amount if you are a chili fan.

If youre serving it right away, spoon it up and garnish it with fresh cilantro!
Freezing the Soup

If youre freezing the soup, let it cool to room temperature and then transfer it to quart-sized freezer bags (the sturdy ones please). Freeze these flat and then they stack nicely in your fridge!

http://www.macheesmo.com/2015/01/carrot-coconut-soup/

Shepards Pie Soup 
Author: Marla Hingley
Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 tsp olive oil
1 onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 tsp fresh thyme
1 lb extra lean ground beef
1 large carrot, diced
1 rib celery, diced
4 large potatoes, diced, divided
2 Tbsp GF tomato paste
1 Tbsp GF Dijon
1 Tbsp GF Worcestershire sauce
3 ½ cups GF beef broth
1 cup peas
Salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

In a Dutch oven, sauté onion, garlic and herbs in oil until tender. Add beef, carrot, celery and a quarter of the potatoes, cooking until meat is no longer pink.

Stir in tomato paste, mustard and Worcestershire, cooking another 5 minutes until mixture is thickened.

Meanwhile bring a pot of water to boil and add remaining potatoes (add more potatoes if you like). Boil until tender. Drain, mash and set aside.

To soup, add broth and season to taste with salt and pepper. Simmer until veggies are tender, then add peas.

To serve, divide into bowls and top with a scoop of mashed potatoes.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/shepards-pie-soup/

Spanish Chorizo, Kale and Cranberry Bean Soup 

INGREDIENTS

2 cups dried cranberry or pinto beans, picked through
8 ounces Spanish chorizo, cut into1/4-inch-thick slices
4 cloves garlic, coarsely chopped
1 large carrot, peeled and finely chopped
1 stalk celery, finely chopped
1 large Spanish onion, finely chopped
1/2 bunch kale (about 8 ounces), stems removed, leaves coarsely chopped
8 cups chicken stock
1 cup dry white wine
Kosher salt
Olive oil, for drizzling

DIRECTIONS

Put the beans in a pot and cover with 4 cups water. Cover and set aside at room temperature to soak overnight. Drain.

Heat a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add the chorizo and cook until lightly golden brown and the fat has rendered, about 5 minutes. Transfer the chorizo to a paper towel-lined plate with a slotted spoon and pour out all but 2 tablespoons of the rendered fat. (The amount of fat will vary depending on the chorizo that is used. If your chorizo does not render at least 2 tablespoons fat, add some olive oil.)

Add the garlic, carrot, celery and onion to the fat in the pan and cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until soft, 8 to 9 minutes. Add the kale and cook until slightly wilted, about 2 minutes. Add the stock, wine and 2 teaspoons salt; cover and bring to a boil.

Add the cranberry beans and cooked chorizo to the saucepan; lower the heat to a simmer and cook, uncovered, until the beans and kale are soft, about 1 1/2 hours. Ladle the soup into bowls and drizzle with olive oil.

this is from zack and clay at thebittenword.com.

I could go on and on with soup recipes  I know I could eat soup every day and love it  what a diet  a different soup every day for a year  wouldnt that be a trip.

Ive already talked about the wonderous frozen fog today  what a treat  and we have had sunshine all day long which certainly elevates my mood. I think the high is going to be 8° today  the cats are all inside keeping warm.

Think I will take a different tangent here and think about eggs and breakfast. I usually have oatmeal for breakfast  have no idea what my cholesterol is but figure with my blood pressure under a hundred  Im thin  the oatmeal should do the trick. But I like eggs also. I have a small hammered aluminum skillet just the size of the fat pieces of whole wheat bread you can buy. I melt a half stick of butter in the bottom  swirl to coat the edges and slide in four eggs  yellows unbroken. Put a lid on it and away it goes. I lift the edges from time to time and when I have a good crust on the bottom I flip in and let the top get toasty  I usually turn the burner off at this point  seems to be enough heat to do the trick. Meanwhile I have toasted the bread and slathered on real mayo  and then just tip the skillet and slide the egg onto the bread and pour the extra butter and stuff over the top. A piece of toast on the top and omg  ambrosia.

CHICKEN FRIED PORTOBELLO STEAK AND CHIVE EGGS
Contributed by: Ronnie Fein

4 Servings

Ingredients

4 large portobello mushrooms 
1/2 cup (64 g) all-purpose flour, divided 
10 large eggs, divided 
1 tablespoon (15 ml) water 
6 tablespoons (54 g) cornmeal 
2 tablespoons (8 g) chopped fresh parsley 
1/2 teaspoon dried sage 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 teaspoon paprika 
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
Salt, to taste 
Vegetable oil, for frying 
3 tablespoons (9 g) chopped chives 
1 tablespoon (15 ml) olive oil or (14 g) margarine

Directions

Rinse, trim, and dry the mushrooms.

Place 1/4 cup (32 g) flour in a dish. Beat 2 eggs and water in a second dish. Mix the remaining 1/4 cup (32 g) flour, cornmeal, parsley, sage, garlic powder, paprika, cayenne, and salt in a third dish. Coat the portobellos with the flour.

Dip each mushroom into the egg mixture, making sure to coat the entire surface. Then dip into the flour-cornmeal mixture, making sure to coat the entire surface. Place the mushrooms on a cake rack and let them air-dry for at least 15 minutes.

Heat about 1/2 inch (1.3 cm) vegetable oil (enough to come halfway up the sides of the mushrooms) in a large sauté pan over medium-high heat. When the oil is hot enough to make a bread crumb sizzle, fry the mushrooms for about 3 minutes per side or until crispy and golden brown.

Beat the remaining 8 eggs and the chives in a bowl. Heat the olive oil in a large sauté pan over medium heat.

Add the eggs and cook them, stirring occasionally, until they are almost set but still glossy. Transfer the eggs to serving plates accompanied by a fried mushroom.

SERVING SUGGESTIONS AND VARIATIONS: If the mushrooms are large enough, you can serve the eggs inside of them. If you prefer, fry the eggs in butter for a dairy meal.

Source: The Modern Kosher Kitchen Cookbook

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/chicken-fried-portobello-steak-and-chive-eggs/

MUSHROOM SPINACH AND GOAT CHEESE BAKED EGGS

Author: Jo Cooks
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 tbsp olive oil
6 oz (175 g) cremini mushrooms, cleaned and sliced
1 clove garlic, minced
2 oz (60 g) spinach
2 oz goat cheese, crumbled
4 eggs
½ cup cherry tomatoes cut in half or 1 medium tomato chopped
parsley for garnish
salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

Preheat oven to 400 F degrees.

In a large skillet heat the olive oil. Add mushrooms and garlic and cook until mushrooms turn golden. Add spinach and cook until spinach has wilted. Season with salt and pepper. Remove from heat.

Crack the eggs over the mushroom and spinach and season with salt and pepper. Add the chopped tomatoes and goat cheese over the eggs.

Bake the eggs for about 5 minutes or until done to your liking. Garnish with parsley.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 144g Calories: 177 Fat: 13.1g Saturated fat: 5.4g Unsaturated fat: 0.0g Trans fat: 0.0g Carbohydrates: 4.1g Sugar: 2.1g Sodium: 126mg Fiber: 0.9g Protein: 11.6g Cholesterol: 179mg

http://www.jocooks.com/breakfast-2/mushroom-spinach-goat-cheese-baked-eggs

Nutty Grain and Oat Bars
Bon Appétit | January 2014 - by Dawn Perry

Makes about 16

We can't stress it enough: Pack the mixture as tightly as possible into the loaf pan. This is essential for the slices to hold together when cut.

Ingredients

Nonstick vegetable oil spray
6 large Medjool dates, pitted, chopped
1 cup pure maple syrup
2 tablespoons unsalted butter or virgin coconut oil
2 cups old-fashioned oats
1/2 cup raw almonds, hazelnuts, pecans, walnuts, or cashews
1/2 cup shelled pumpkin seeds (pepitas)
1/2 cup shelled sunflower seeds
2 tablespoons amaranth
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt

Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly coat an 8 1/2x4" loaf pan with nonstick spray and line with parchment paper, leaving an overhang on long sides; spray parchment.

Bring dates and maple syrup to a boil in a small saucepan, reduce heat to medium-high, and boil, stirring often, until dates are very soft and maple syrup is slightly reduced, 810 minutes. Remove date mixture from heat and stir in butter until it is melted. Mash dates with a potato masher or fork until as smooth as possible. (if you have an immersion blender, it will work, too). You should have about 1 cup.

Toss oats, almonds, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, amaranth, and salt in a large bowl. Mix in date mixture until evenly coated. Scrape half of oat mixture into prepared pan and press very firmly and evenly with a rubber spatula to compress it as much as possible. Add remaining oat mixture and press until very tightly packed into pan.

Bake, tenting with foil if browning too quickly, until loaf is darkened in color and firm around the edges, and center gives just slightly when pressed, 4550 minutes. Transfer pan to a wire rack and let loaf cool in pan before turning out (it can even sit overnight). Cut into 1/2"-thick slices with a serrated knife.

For crisp bars, lay slices on a baking sheet and bake at 350°F until golden brown, 810 minutes, or toast as desired in a toaster oven.

DO AHEAD: Loaf can be made 5 days ahead. Keep tightly wrapped at room temperature.

Also try it with: Sesame seeds (for amaranth)

Nutrition Information: per serving (16 servings) - Calories240  Carbohydrates 38 g  Fat 8 g  Protein 6 g -Saturated Fat 2 g  Sodium 77 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat 3 g  Fiber 4 g - Monounsaturated Fa t 3 g - Cholesterol4 mg

This was the only comment  and might be a good addition. A waste of good ingredients. The bars started to burn after 25 minutes in the oven. Being overly sweet, the bars would benefit from an addition of dried cherries or cranberries.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Nutty-Grain-and-Oat-Bars-

Cosmic Energy Fruit Smoothie

Makes 3 servings

Ingredients

1 1/2 cup frozen whole strawberries
1 cup frozen mangoes
1/2 cup non-fat vanilla yogurt 
1 cup fresh bananas
3/4 cup pomegranate-blueberry juice
1 1/2 cups diet V8 splash
1/4 cup nutritional yeast flakes
3 tbsp. Splenda granular

Methods/steps

In a blender, puree all ingredients on low, to get the ball rolling. After 5 seconds or so, crank it to high and puree for another 10 seconds.

http://www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/cosmic_energy_fruit_smoothie.php

Im not sure if you consider this breakfast fare but I would be thrilled to find this on my plate at breakfast  abet  maybe a summer breakfast since it is not hot  but still  I think it would be good.

Healthy Avocado Egg Salad and Salmon Sandwich

Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 4  Size: 1 sandwich  Old Points: 4  Weight Watcher Points+: 6 pt 
Calories: 226  Fat: 8 g  Carb: 22.5 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 16.5 g  Sugar: 5 g
Sodium: 504 mg  Cholest: 101 mg

Ingredients:

2 large hard-boiled eggs 
2 large hard boiled egg whites (discard the rest) 
1/2 (2 oz) medium hass avocado, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1 tbsp light mayonnaise 
1/2 tsp Dijon mustard 
1/2 tsp caper brine (optional) 
1/2 tbsp finely chopped fresh chives or dill 
1/4 tsp Kosher salt 
pinch freshly ground pepper 
12 thin slices cucumber 
4 slices (4 oz) Wild Nova salmon 
4 slices whole grain sliced bread, toasted

Directions:

Combine the egg yolks with the avocado, light mayo, mustard, brine from capers if using, chives, salt and pepper. Mash with a fork. Chop the egg whites and add to yolks; adjust salt and pepper as needed.

To assemble, place 1 oz lox on each slice of bread, top with cucumber and divide egg salad between toasts

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2015/01/healthy-avocado-egg-salad-and-salmon

Pear Morning Sugar Bun

Ingredients
1/4 C. cold butter or margarine 
1/2 C. packed brown sugar 
1 C. chopped fresh pear

Batter: 
1/3 C. butter or margarine, softened 
1/3 C. sugar 
1 egg 
1 1/2 C. all-purpose flour 
2 tsp. baking powder 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/4 tsp. ground nutmeg 
1/2 C. milk

Directions
In a bowl, cut butter into brown sugar until crumbly. Stir in pear. Spoon evenly into 12 well-greased muffin cups; set aside.

In a mixing bowl, cream butter and sugar. Beat in egg.

Combine the flour, baking powder, salt and nutmeg; add to creamed mixture alternately with milk.

Spoon over pear mixture, filling cups 3/4 full.

Bake at 350 degrees for 15-20 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean.

Cool for 5 minutes before inverting onto a serving plate. Sprinkle with sugar and serve warm

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/pear_morning_sugar_bun

Overnight Oatmeal Parfait

Rather than cooking your oats in the morning, try this no-cook overnight method!

In a medium jar or bowl, mix 1/2 cup old-fashioned oats, 1/2 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk, 1/4 tsp. cinnamon, a packet of no-calorie sweetener, and a dash of salt.

Then just cover and refrigerate for at least 8 hours, until the oats are soft and have absorbed most of the liquid.

In the morning, layer the oatmeal with 1/2 cup fat-free vanilla Greek yogurt and 2/3 cup sliced strawberries. So good!

322 calories, 4.5g fat, 144mg sodium, 51.5g carbs, 6.5g fiber, 19g sugars, 20.5g protein

Change it up: Try pumpkin pie spice in place of cinnamon, strawberry yogurt instead of vanilla, and banana slices rather than strawberries. Or keep the cinnamon, but use peach yogurt and mandarin orange segments. Mmmm...

http://dietadvice.about.com/od/recipe-ideas/ss/5-Healthy-No-Cook-Breakfasts_3.htm#step-heading

does one have scones for breakfast  this one sounds if it would be good. Although now that I have it copied it does seem like a lot of work that early in the morning.

Blueberry and Yoghurt Scones with Lemon Curd

For the Lemon Curd - this is a very quick recipe using the microwave.

zest of 3 lemons
250 ml lemon juice
100g melted unsalted butter
200 g caster sugar
3 eggs

In a microwavable bowl

Whisk the eggs & sugar, add the lemon juice & zest & stir

Add in the melted butter

Cook on a medium heat for 1 minute blasts and give a good stir after each minute

When the mixture is thick enough to coat the back of a spoon it is ready.

Pour into sterilised jars.

Can be kept in the fridge for up to a month.

For the scones. set the oven to 220c/7gas/425F

225g / 8oz Self raising flour

half a teaspoon of baking powder

a pinch of salt

sieve these dry ingredients together

1.50 oz/40g butter or margarine

1 and a half tbsp caster sugar

zest of 1 lemon

2 tbsp plain yoghurt & 1 egg beaten together

around 3oz/75 g Blueberries

Rub the butter into the sieved dry ingredients until it resembles breadcrumbs

Add the lemon zest and sugar and mix through.

add the Blueberries

Make a well in the centre of the bowl and add the egg & yoghurt

Gently bring together to form a soft dough.

Flour your work surface.

Gently press down the dough & roll lightly until it is around 1" 2.5 cms thick

Cut out with a 2"/ 5cm into around 12 scones

Place on a greased oven tray.

Brush with a little milk.

Bake at the top of the oven at 220c/ gas 7/425f for around 10/12 minutes

Serve with the lemon curd, whipped cream or as I like them with Thick Greek Yoghurt

http://ladifferencecatering.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/blueberry-yoghurt-scones-with-lemon.html

and for the diabetics in our group  pair these with a couple over easy eggs  great breakfast.

CLEAN EATING PROTEIN PANCAKES

Makes about 7 pancakes
Adapted from BodyBuilding.com

INGREDIENTS:

12 egg whites
1 cup quick oats
1/2 teaspoon olive oil (from an oil sprayer)

OOEY-GOOEY TOPPINGS:

1 tablespoon clean peanut butter

EXTRA FIBER TOPPINGS:

1 tablespoon clean hummus

SAVORY MIX-IN SEASONINGS:

1/2 teaspoon onion powder

1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

SWEET MIX-IN SEASONINGS:

1 teaspoon. Cinnamon

Top with maple syrup

DIRECTIONS:

Stir both ingredients together in a mixing bowl.

Spray a non-stick pan (yes, it has to be non-stick) with about 1/4 tsp. olive oil. Its not much at all. Just a very light mist.

Ladle 3 pancakes onto your pan and cook like a regular pancake. Each pancake should be approximately 1 scant ladle full. Depending on the size of your ladle, you should get about 7 pancakes out of it.

Spray with the last half of the oil, and ladle on your last 3 pancakes.

You can serve this with any clean toppings you like. But I prefer to eat them plain like a piece of toast. Once theyve cooled down, you can just grab and go!

Nutritional Content: (Data is for 1 pancake) - Calories: 84 - Total Fat: 1 gm - Saturated Fats: 0 gm
Trans Fats: 0 gm - Cholesterol: 0 mg - Sodium: 110 mg - Carbohydrates: 10 gm - Dietary fiber: 1 gm
Sugars: 1 gm - Protein: 9 gm - Estimated Glycemic Load: 6 
http://www.thegraciouspantry.com/clean-eating-protein-pancakes/

and if you like something on your eggs like catsup or hot sauce  this might be a welcome variation.

Black Bean and Tomato Salsa Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Vegetarian
Good for Leftovers

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 83, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 283mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 11g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 4g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

1 cup(s) tomato(es), plum, seeded and diced 
1 cup(s) beans, black, rinsed 
2 tablespoon scallion(s) (green onions), chopped 
1 tablespoon cilantro, fresh, or parsley, chopped 
1 tablespoon lime juice 
1 1/2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 teaspoon pepper(s), chipotle chiles, in adobo sauce, minced, (1/2 - 1 teaspoon to taste) 
1/8 teaspoon salt

Preparation

Combine all ingredients in a medium bowl; stir to blend. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/black-bean--tomato-salsa.aspx

I think I am going to finish up with a few bread recipes. I love homemade bread  I even had a wonderful bread machine gifted to me which I have used but not nearly often enough. Think I need to bring it over from Heidis and use it more. Im interested in making some multi grain breads and some nut breads. I also have a kitchen aid mixer with a dough hook I ought to learn to use. No excuses for not having more homemade bread.

Today at noon (Friday) it is 28° - think it is to remain warmer through the weekend which will be nice. Heidi and Gary got me a new outdoor thermometer for Christmas  the one thing I really wanted  and it is a very nice one. Give the general humidity  which we seem to have a lot of here in northwest Ohio. It had been at less than 40% lately but this morning it was at 60% but when I looked a bit ago it seems to have been slipping down again.

I was over at Heidis this morning for breakfast. Bentley of course joins us from time to time as he plays around. This morning he wanted coffee  so Heidi gave him a sip  and then grandpa gave him a sip  he wanted more so he grabbed Heidis empty cup and ran away with it when she said no more. Then the little bugger brought it back and threw it (the cup) and then went to get it so he could throw it again. Heidi got to it first. Oh my  we are talking major tantrum  weeping  laying on his back and kicking his legs  trying to bite Heidi  and of course we ignored him so it wasnt a long lasting tantrum but believe me he put a lot of effort into the little time he did. I thought it was cute  I had not seen him throw such a duzy yet.

Wild Rice and Oat Bran Bread Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 105, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 128mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 19g, Cholesterol: 4mg, Protein: 4g 
Exchanges: Starch: 1, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

1 1/2 cup(s) flour, bread 
1 package(s) active dry yeast 
1 cup(s) milk, fat-free 
2 tablespoon honey 
2 tablespoon butter 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
3/4 cup(s) rice, wild, well-drained and cooled 
1/3 cup(s) oat bran 
cooking spray

Preparation

In a large bowl, combine 1 cup of the bread flour and the yeast; set aside. In a small saucepan, heat and stir milk, honey, butter, and salt just until warm (120°F to 130°F) and butter almost melts. Add milk mixture to flour mixture. Beat with an electric mixer on low to medium speed for 30 seconds, scraping side of bowl constantly. Beat on high speed for 3 minutes. Using a wooden spoon, stir in whole wheat flour, cooked wild rice, oat bran, and as much of the remaining bread flour as you can.

Turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Knead in enough of the remaining bread flour to make a moderately stiff dough that is smooth and elastic (3 to 5 minutes total). Shape dough into a ball. Lightly coat a large bowl with nonstick cooking spray. Place dough in bowl, turning once to grease surface of dough. Cover; let rise in a warm place until double in size (about 1 hour).

Punch down dough. Turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Cover; let rest for 10 minutes. Meanwhile, lightly coat an 8x4x2-inch loaf pan with nonstick cooking spray.

Shape dough into a loaf by patting or rolling. To shape dough by patting, gently pat and pinch dough into a loaf shape, tucking edges beneath. To shape dough by rolling, on a lightly floured surface, roll dough into a 12x8-inch rectangle. Roll up starting from a short side. Seal seams with fingertips as you roll.

Place shaped dough in prepared pan. Cover and let rise in a warm place until nearly double in size (about 30 minutes). Meanwhile, preheat oven to 375°F.

Bake about 35 minutes or until bread sounds hollow when lightly tapped (if necessary to prevent overbrowning, cover loosely with foil for the last 10 minutes of baking). Immediately remove bread from pan. Cool on wire rack.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/wild-rice-and-oat-bran-bread

Sweet Cinnamon Swirl Loaf Recipe

Ingredients

1 tbsp of ground cinnamon 
2 1/4 c of bread flour 
1/2 c of sugar 
Flour for light dusting and butter for pan greasing 
1 c of brown rice flour 
1/2 c of warm water 
3 tsp of dry yeast 
1 tsp of ground nutmeg 
1 tsp of sea salt 
6 tbsp of unsalted butter 
Frosting (optional)

Directions

First, mix your rice flour, bread flour, salt, cinnamon and nutmeg into a bowl. Set aside.

In another bowl, take your active dry yeast and water. Let this sit until foamy. This should take no more than 6 minutes.

In a mixer, beat butter and sugar for no more than 90 seconds.

Now take your flour and mix this in until you get a dough like consistency.

Now take a bowl, add a little oil while putting the mixture in.

Use saran wrap to cover this and place in a room temperature area for 2 hours.

Take the butter and flour and put this in a loaf pan for non-sticking purposes.

Take your dough and quickly hit it in the center to get the air out and continue to knead for 2 and a half minutes.

Place this in the loaf pan and cover with plastic to let it rise. This should take no more than another two hours.

Now slide it into your oven that is preheated to 350 degrees for roughly half an hour.

Let this sit and cool for 15 minutes, and then remove to another rack.

If desired, cover the top of the loaf with frosting.

Serve after an hour.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/sweet_cinnamon_swirl_loaf_recipe.htm

I think the beginning directions for this loaf of bread are confusing  maybe someone can straighten them out for us.

Roasted Red Pepper Bread Recipe

Ingredients

3/4 C. warm water 
1/2 C. red pepper 
1 large egg 
3 C. bread flour 
2 Tbs. sugar 
1 1/2 Tbs. dry milk 
1 1/2 tsp. salt 
2 1/2 tsp. yeast 
1 1/2 Tbs. butter 
1/2 tbs oregano, to top

Directions

Mix 3/4 C. of the flour, the yeast, sugar, salt and red pepper. Stir together a wooden spoon, and continue stirring until the mixture forms a smooth batter.

Cover with a dish towel and set in a warm place until the dough doubles in volume, 1 to 1-1/2 hours.

Whisk the egg until frothy. Stir the egg and butter into the batter.

Start adding flour one-half C. at a time, mixing well after each addition, until you have a soft dough.

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.

Turn out the dough on a lightly floured work surface.

Divide the dough in half with the sides of your hand, and allow it to rest for 5 minutes.

Roll the dough into 2 cylinders, each about 9-in. long.

Grease a 9-in. by 5-in. loaf pan with the vegetable oil spray, and place the dough cylinders side by side in the pan.

Before baking, top with a sprinkling of oregano.

Cover with a towel and set in a warm place to rise again until double in size, about 45 minutes.

Remove the towel and bake the bread until light brown (it should sound hollow when tapped), about 20 
minutes
http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/roasted_red_pepper_bread_recipe.htm

Apple Bread

Ingredients

1/2 C. margarine 
3/4 C. sugar 
2 eggs 
1 tsp. vanilla 
2 C. flour 
1 tsp. baking soda 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/3 C. sour milk or orange juice 
1 C. chopped cooking apples (no need to peel) 
1/3 C. chopped walnuts

Directions

In mixer, cream margarine and sugar.

Add eggs and vanilla.

Combine flour, baking soda and salt. Add to mixture and alternate with liquid.

Add apples and walnuts.

Turn into greased 9x5 loaf pan.

Bake for about 1 hour at 350 degrees.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/apple_bread.htm

Walnut Cranberry Bread

1 loaf

Ingredients

3 3/4 C. sifted flour, divided 
2 tsp. baking soda 
1 1/2 tsp. salt 
1 tsp. ground cinnamon 
1 tsp. ground nutmeg 
1 tsp. ground ginger 
1 C. sugar 
1 C. brown sugar 
4 large eggs, lightly beaten 
1/2 C. water 
1 C. walnuts, chopped 
1/2 C. dried cranberries

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

In a large bowl, mix together 3 1/2 cups flour, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, nutmeg and ginger. Add sugar and brown sugar. Mix well.

Make a hole in the center. Add eggs and water. Stir well to remove any lumps.

In a medium bowl, combine walnuts, cranberries, and remaining 1/4 C. flour. Remove walnuts and cranberries from excess flour. Add walnut mixture batter and mix well to combine. Pour into prepared loaf pan.

Bake for 60 to 75 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Remove from oven and cool in pan for 10 minutes.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/walnut_cranberry_bread.htm

Squash Tea Bread Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Egg
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 225, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 164mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 37g, Cholesterol: 26mg, Protein: 3g 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

2/3 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1/2 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat pastry 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, ground 
1/2 teaspoon ginger, ground 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon allspice, ground 
1/8 teaspoon cloves, ground 
3/4 cup(s) squash, winter, pureed 
1/2 cup(s) sugar 
1/4 cup(s) honey 
1/4 cup(s) oil, canola 
1 large egg(s) 
1 large egg white(s)

Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly oil and flour a 9-by-5-inch loaf pan.

Whisk all-purpose flour, whole-wheat flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, ginger, salt, allspice and cloves in a medium bowl until combined.

Beat squash puree, sugar, honey and oil in a large bowl with an electric mixer at medium speed until smooth, about 1 minute. Beat in egg and egg white.

Turn off the mixer, add the dry ingredients and beat at low speed until combined. Scrape into the prepared loaf pan.

Bake the bread until lightly browned and a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean, 45 to 50 minutes.

Cool in the pan for 10 minutes, then turn out onto a wire rack and let cool for 30 minutes more. Serve warm.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/squash-tea-bread

Homemade White Bread In The Crock Pot!

Serves: 12 slices

Ingredients

2 1/4 teaspoons active dry yeast (or 0.25 ounce envelope)
1 teaspoon sugar
1/4 cup warm water
1 egg
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 cup lukewarm water
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup sugar
3 1/2 to 4 cups all-purpose flour
Egg wash: 1 egg plus 1 teaspoon water
1 tablespoon butter, melted
Instructions
IMPORTANT: Do NOT pre-heat your slow cooker

Directions

In a small bowl, combine the yeast, 1/4 cup warm water, and 1 teaspoon sugar. Let set for 10 minutes while it does its own thing and foams.

In a large mixing bowl, combine the egg, oil, 1 cup lukewarm water, salt, sugar, and yeast mixture and beat with an electric mixer on low for about 2 minutes making sure to scrape the sides down as you go.

Next, add 3 to 3 1/2 cups of flour to the mixture and continue beating with the electric mixer on low until it is well incorporated and gets "gummy". Turn out onto a lightly floured surface and add a little flour at a time while kneading by hand until the dough becomes smooth and elastic (about 5 minutes). Keep in mind that the dough will be a little sticky. This is normal. Form into a ball.

Line a 5-quart slow cooker with parchment paper. Place the ball of dough in the center of the slow cooker. Cover and cook on high heat for 2+ hours. Not all Crock Pots are the same, so after 1 1/2 hours, check your bread for readiness. The bread will feel firm when you gently press down on the top. If it isn't done, check it every 30 minutes for readiness. NOTE: It will not be brown on top. That's normal. Remove when done. Also note, some slow cookers cook unevenly. Mine does. So after an hour, I grab the edges of my parchment paper and gently rotate it 180 degrees so it cooks evenly.

As mentioned, you'll notice your bread top will not be brown. If you like a soft crust, leave the bread as is, remove and brush with melted butter. If you like a crispier crust, turn your broiler on high. Brush the top of the bread with egg wash, if desired. Place the loaf on a cookie sheet under the broiler on the middle rack for 3-5 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from oven and brush with melted butter.

Let the bread cool completely before slicing.

http://bakerette.com/crock-pot-white-bread/

These next couple of bread recipes come from recipes4living  their diabetic section  they call them light breads.

Abbie's Whole Wheat Bread

Ingredients

2 C. whole wheat flour 
2 C. white flour 
1 1/2 C. warm water 
2 Tbs. molasses 
1 tsp. salt 
1 Tbs. cooking oil 
1 Tbs. active dry yeast

Directions

Mix molasses and yeast with warm water in a small bowl. Let it sit for 5 minutes.

Combine remaining ingredients in a large bowl and pour in yeast mixture. Mix well.

Let it rise then knead on a floury surface.

Let it rise again until doubled its size.

Preheat your oven at 350 degrees F.

Shape dough into loaves and place in greased pans.

Bake for 45 to 50 minutes. Remove and cool on wire rack.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/abbie_s_whole_wheat_bread.htm

Whole Wheat Brown Bread

12 servings

Ingredients

2 C. whole wheat flour 
1 C. all purpose flour 
2 tsp. baking soda 
1 tsp. salt 
2/3 C. firmly packed brown sugar 
1/4 C. molasses 
2 C. buttermilk 
1/3 C. oats

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F.

In a large bowl, mix flours, baking soda and brown sugar.

Slowly pour in molasses and buttermilk until well combined.

Pour batter into a greased and floured 9-by-5-inch loaf pan.

Sprinkle oats. Feel free to add more oats if you desire.

Bake for 55 to 60 minutes. Cool on a wire rack before slicing.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/whole_wheat_brown_bread.htm

Diabetic-Friendly Bruschetta

8 servings

Ingredients

1 loaf Italian bread, sliced into 1/2 inch pieces 
garlic cloves, cut in half vertically 
extra virgin olive oil

Directions

Rub one side of the bread with the cut side of a garlic clove

Brush each slice of bread with olive oil spray.

Place oiled side of bread down on a grill.

Grill until golden brown.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/diabetic_friendly_bruschetta.htm

I have a couple of recipes I want to throw in just for fun  I thought they were different and might give you some ideas for dinner one of these nights.

Black Bean-Nacho Pizza Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 317, Saturated Fat: 4g, Sodium: 692mg, Dietary Fiber: 6g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 46g, Cholesterol: 17mg, Protein: 14g 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

1 cup(s) beans, black, rinsed 
1/2 cup(s) pepper(s), red sweet, roasted, chopped 
1 clove(s) garlic, medium, quartered 
1 tablespoon chili powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
cornmeal, for dusting 
1 cup(s) cheese, Monterey Jack, shredded 
2 medium tomato(es), plum, diced 
4 medium scallion(s) (green onions), thinly sliced 
1/4 cup(s) olives, black, chopped, pitted 
2 tablespoon pepper(s), jalapenos, pickled, chopped 
3/4 cup(s) water, plus 2 tablespoons (lukewarm 105-115 F) 
1 package(s) active dry yeast, (2 1/4 teaspoons) 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
1 cup(s) flour, bread, or all-purpose flour, plus additional flour for dusting 
2 tablespoon cornmeal, yellow

Preparation

To Prepare Pizza:

Preheat grill to low. (For charcoal grilling or an oven variation, see below.)

Place beans, peppers, garlic, chili powder and salt in a food processor and process until smooth, scraping down the sides as needed.

Sprinkle cornmeal onto a pizza peel or large baking sheet. Roll out the dough (see Tip) and transfer it to the prepared peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the dough is completely coated with cornmeal.

Slide the crust onto the grill rack; close the lid. Cook until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes.
Using a large spatula, flip the crust.

Spread the bean mixture on the crust, leaving a 1-inch border. Quickly layer on cheese, tomatoes, scallions, olives and pickled jalapeños.

Close the lid again and grill until the cheese has melted and the bottom of the crust has browned, about 8 minutes.

To Prepare Easy Whole-Wheat Pizza Dough:

Stir water, yeast, sugar and salt in a large bowl; let stand until the yeast has dissolved, about 5 minutes. Stir in whole-wheat flour, bread flour (or all-purpose flour) and cornmeal until the dough begins to come together.

Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface. Knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. (Alternatively, mix the dough in a food processor. Process until it forms a ball, then process for 1 minute to knead.)

Place the dough in an oiled bowl and turn to coat. (To make individual pizzas, see Variation.) Cover with a clean kitchen towel and set aside in a warm, draft-free place until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Variations:

Pizza on a charcoal grill: Light 6 quarts (about 1 large chimney starter full) of charcoal and burn until the coals are mostly white, about 20 minutes. Spread the coals in an even layer. Place a grate over the coals. Let the coals burn until they are about medium-low. (Grill any toppings for the pizza while the coals are burning down.) To test the heat, hold your palm about 5 inches above the grill rack; if you can hold it there for about 8 seconds before you need to move it away, the fire is medium-low. Transfer the crust to the grill rack, cover the grill and cook the crust, checking once or twice, until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes. Flip the crust, quickly add the toppings, cover the grill and cook until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 5 to 8 minutes. If your crust browns faster than your toppings are cooking, slide a baking sheet under the pizza to keep the crust from burning while the toppings finish.

Pizza in the oven: Place a pizza stone on the lowest rack; preheat oven to 450°F for at least 20 minutes. Roll out the dough and place on a cornmeal-dusted pizza peel or inverted baking sheet, using enough cornmeal so that the dough slides easily. Slide the dough onto the preheated stone and cook until the bottom begins to crisp, about 3 minutes. Remove the crust from the oven using a large spatula and place it uncooked-side down on the peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the crust is completely coated with cornmeal. Quickly add the toppings and slide the pizza back onto the stone. Continue baking until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 12 to 15 minutes.

Individual variation: The dough can be turned into 4 or 6 personal-size pizzas. After kneading, divide the dough into 4 or 6 equal balls. Brush with oil and place 3 inches apart on a baking sheet. Cover and set aside until doubled in size, about 1 hour. Roll each portion into a 6-to-8-inch circle.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/black-bean-nacho-pizza.aspx

Sweet Potato-Turkey Hash Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Dairy
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 214, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 262mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 7g, Carbs: 15g, Cholesterol: 56mg, Protein: 23g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

2 medium potato(es), sweet, peeled and cut into 1/2 inch pieces 
1 medium apple(s), washed, cored and cut into 1/2 inch pieces 
1/2 cup(s) sour cream, reduced-fat 
1 teaspoon lemon juice 
1 tablespoon oil, canola 
1 medium onion(s), chopped 
3 cup(s) chicken, breast (cooked), or turkey, skinless, diced 
1 tablespoon thyme, fresh, chopped, or 1 teaspoon dried 
1/2 teaspoon salt, or to taste 
pepper, black ground, to taste

Preparation

Place sweet potatoes in a medium saucepan, cover with lightly salted water and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium, cover and cook for 3 minutes. Add apple and cook until everything is just tender, but not mushy, 2 to 3 minutes longer. Drain.

Transfer 1 cup of the mixture to a large bowl; mash. Stir in sour cream and lemon juice. Add the remaining unmashed mixture and stir gently to mix. Set aside.

Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add onion and cook, stirring often, until softened, 2 to 3 minutes. Add turkey (or chicken), thyme, salt and pepper; cook, stirring occasionally, until heated through, about 2 minutes.

Add the reserved sweet potato mixture to the pan; stir to mix. Press on the hash with a wide metal spatula; cook until the bottom is lightly browned, about 3 minutes.

Cut the hash into several rough sections; flip and cook until the undersides are browned, about 3 minutes longer. Serve immediately.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/sweet-potatoturkey-hash

CLEAN EATING PROTEIN PANCAKES

(Makes about 7 pancakes)
Adapted from BodyBuilding.com

INGREDIENTS:
12 egg whites
1 cup quick oats
1/2 teaspoon olive oil (from an oil sprayer)

OOEY-GOOEY TOPPINGS:

1 tablespoon clean peanut butter

EXTRA FIBER TOPPINGS:

1 tablespoon clean hummus

SAVORY MIX-IN SEASONINGS:

1/2 teaspoon onion powder

1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

SWEET MIX-IN SEASONINGS:

1 teaspoon. Cinnamon

Top with maple syrup

DIRECTIONS:

Stir both ingredients together in a mixing bowl.

Spray a non-stick pan (yes, it has to be non-stick) with about 1/4 tsp. olive oil. Its not much at all. Just a very light mist.

Ladle 3 pancakes onto your pan and cook like a regular pancake. Each pancake should be approximately 1 scant ladle full. Depending on the size of your ladle, you should get about 7 pancakes out of it.

Spray with the last half of the oil, and ladle on your last 3 pancakes.

You can serve this with any clean toppings you like. But I prefer to eat them plain like a piece of toast. Once theyve cooled down, you can just grab and go!

Nutritional Content: (Data is for 1 pancake) - Calories: 84 - Total Fat: 1 gm - Saturated Fats: 0 gm
Trans Fats: 0 gm - Cholesterol: 0 mg - Sodium: 110 mg - Carbohydrates: 10 gm - Dietary fiber: 1 gm
Sugars: 1 gm - Protein: 9 gm - Estimated Glycemic Load: 6 
http://www.thegraciouspantry.com/clean-eating-protein-pancakes/

this one I included because I think it is so funny. But then I have a warped sense of humor.

RASPBERRY CHEESECAKE TOASTER STRUDEL BARS

Servings 18

2 boxes Toaster Strudels (Cream Cheese & Strawberry flavor, or your choice) 
2 (8 ounce) boxes cream cheese, softened 
1/3 cup granulated sugar 
2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
3 ounces white chocolate + more for drizzling 
2 whole eggs 
1 (10 ounce) jar Cascadian Farm Raspberry Fruit Spread 
18 whole fresh raspberries

DIRECTIONS

1 Preheat the oven to 350ºF. Grease a 9x13-inch baking dish with cooking spray.

2 Toast each Toaster Strudel and lay them flat in the prepared baking dish. Drizzle each strudel with icing.

3 In a mixing bowl, beat together the cream cheese and sugar until smooth. Add the vanilla extract, melted white chocolate and eggs. Beat until smooth and creamy. Pour the mixture right over the Toaster Strudel base, smoothing with a rubber spatula.

4 Bake the bars for 25-30 minutes or until the center is just beginning to set. Remove the bars from the oven and carefully smooth the raspberry fruit spread over the top of the bars. Cover the bars and chill in the fridge for 2 hours.

5 When ready to serve, cut the bars into squares and place a fresh raspberry on each bar. Drizzle each bar with remaining melted white chocolate and serve.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/raspberry-cheesecake-toaster-strudel-bars

MJUDDARAH  LENTILS AND RICE WITH CARAMELIZED ONIONS
by Liz DellaCroce

A protein-packed side dish or vegetarian main, this humble dish of lentils and rice is topped with addictively delicious caramelized onions.

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl
Cuisine: Middle Eastern

Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 tablespoons oil
1 large onion - thinly sliced
1 cup lentils - rinsed and sorted
1 cup rice - white par-boiled
1½ teaspoons salt
½ teaspoon pepper

Instructions
Heat oil in a deep sauce pot over medium heat and sauté onions until translucent and caramelized, 20-25 minutes, stirring frequently. Sprinkle with salt and pepper to taste. Remove from pan and set aside.

In the same pan, add lentils and increase heat to medium-high. Toast lentils for 60 seconds then add 6 cups water. Bring pot to a boil then reduce heat to low and simmer until lentils are halfway cooked, about 15 minutes.

Add rice, salt and pepper to the pot and bring mixture to a boil. Stir once, cover with lid, then reduce heat to low. Cook until all liquid is absorbed, about 15 minutes.

Fluff lentils and rice with a fork before serving with caramelized onions. Serve with p


----------



## Lurker 2

Lots of good ideas here, Sam- even with our differing climates! Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme

Wow Sam this tea party of yours should have came with a warning all these delicious sounding recipes . I've already bought ingredients to make 2 deserts now there are more for me to look through .My son is getting married in August I'm never going to lose these extra pounds if I keep giving in to all these tempting recipes.


----------



## Wee Brenda

Don't think anyone realizes you are here Sam. They are probable on last week's. Glad you are feeling better, you have had enough of the spa. Take care of yourself. Love the variety of recipes.


----------



## darowil

*SUMMARY* 9th January 2015
Not surprisingly with so many pages the summary is very long.
Still have a few pages to read of last weeks which I will add to this as I find points to add.

Many health issues
*Bonnie's* visit to the dentist didn't result in a crown as she had expected. 
*Pearlone's* DH's surgery went better than the surgeons expected. Trial drug to be commenced as well
*Sam* reports that his breathing is better and he "is going to be fine." 
Unfortunately *Julie's* DB has had a stroke. Alastair is home but BP remains extremely high so still very much touch and go.
*Martina's * sister got home on Saturday though she is still unwell.
Poor *Siouxann* is down with the "creeping crud" and her cat has been unwell too 
*AZ's* DH is feeling a lot better & is busy making a cat tree for their new kitten. She has sinus surgery on the 26th January and fortunately Allan is well enough to look after her post surgery.
*jheiens* Tims pump should have been removed by time summary posted. Edit- He is back home and doing fine.
*Swedenme's* DHs heart is in worse condition than they thought- if no improvement by next week he will need to stay in until he has had surgery
*Gwen* not well with chest and RA
*Pacer* Bella and Faith both tested positive for the current Influenza-which for them can be extremely serious. 
*Rookies* husband has been diagnosed with a sleep disorder, further tests to detemine what needed. DH trying to convince her to go as well- but because she doesnt sleep she cant see the point. She is finally after 2 weeks starting to feel better from the big she has had
*KatyNora* asked for prayers for her nephew who is crtitically ill in Brasil only hours or days to live. Another nephew, Bruce, is fighting prostate cancer for the second time but has chosen not to have any more chemo.
*Kates* leg healing well.
*Pacer* DS#1 unwell- always a concern as during childhood he had low immunity.
*Puplover* hoping to get into see doctor she feels so unwell.

KTP baby news.

Arriana has taken first step. Serena pulling herself up
*Dintoo's* newest DGS, Owen, was born on Friday weighing 10lb 3oz! 
*Kate* looks like having a granddaughter in 20 weeks- though the relevant equipment was hiding so not a 100% sure.

Other issues.

*jknappva's* computer problems were sorted at no charge from the cable company! Though she is now having breaker issues now (which I think are impacting her computer time as well which should be fixed Monday.
*Pearlone* has been kept busy furnishing their new home in FL. *Budasha* is 'more or less' settled into her new home *Lurker* has had more help from Zara and feels like "the tide is turning." She looks likely to move 9th February. *Tamies* mother seems to be settling, and the care being provided in the house is very good.

*Grandmapaula* took Lili for her first haircut with no tears! [*Tami* has begun organizing her stash.
*Railyn* is puzzling over how to make a warthog costume for her DGS!
*Swedenme's* DS has received replies from all of the 5 Universities he applied to.

*kehinkle* charging issues so not able to get on often-seem to have been sorted and she has been posting more often this week.
She has so far avoided dangerous roads. But not getting a load so may need to head of empty to somewhere there are more trucks wanted.
Via *Rookie* Dreamweaver (jynx) sounding bright, very tired from selling her mothers house etc. More surgery for both her and Gerry in the coming months.

Thought I had read everything but found a quote from Betty that I think must be from *Busyworkerbee*. Struggling with being out of work.

*Purple* still waiting for the boiler to be installed- not too effective just sitting in the house and *Swedenme* had a leaking boiler which she has managed to fix.

*Carens* GS Seth recently fell through the floor in the hot tub room which has shown up all sorts of problems so a major refit of the room is being done currently. Seth uninjured

*Sassafrass* DH turn of lightheadedness, left feeling weak and sense of something going wrong. Refusing to go ER despite his psychiatrists recommendation (actually his DD but couldnt resist the wording!)
KTP Photos 9th January, 2015
2 - *Agnes* - Greyfriars Bobby plus scarf!
13 - *AZsticks* - Kitten/Snow in Arizona
16 - *Bonnie* - Dreambird mini-poncho
17- *Puplover* - Pizza!
22 - *Gwen* - Ear warmer for DD
36- *Caren* - Coffee/view from back window
45 - *Cashmeregma* - Vegetable soup
47 - *Cashmeregma* - Vegetable soup
49 - *Bonnie* - Garden visitors!
56 - *Pacer* - Matthew's 'Kiki' the cat
63 - *Gwen* - Sock
66 - *Caren* - Coffee/icicles 
66 - *Cashmeregma* - Winter wonderland/Christmas Fireplace/
Wind chimes 'Christmas tree'
70 - *Agnes* - Sock/Garden of Jewels Shawl 
77 - *Agnes* - Quinn
79 - *Tami* - Easy bread
94 - *Bonnie* - Cowl
98 - *Lurker* - Ice halo
96 - *Pacer* - Photos/Cousins' lunch
101- *Rookie* - KAP group photo
101 - *Nico* - Knitting
116 - *Rookie* - The birthday girl! (DGD)
120 - *Rookie* - KAP afghans
120- *Cashmeregma* - KAP afghans
125 - *Gwen* - Sock yarn
127 - *Cashmeregma* - KAP group photo
128 - *Tami* - KAP photos
131 - *Swedenme* - Mishka
150 - *Darowil* - Sock
152- *Caren* - Coffee
167 - *Bonnie* - Christmas stockings
171 - *Caren* - Snowy yard/Coffee
173 - *Caren* - Hot tub room
177 - *Rookie* - Socks

Recipes
5 - *Tami* - Chicken Lombardy
25 - *Pearlone* - Cabbage roll casserole
41 - *Purple* - Roasted vegetables
41 - *Swedenme* - Roasted vegetables 
61 - *Bonnie* - Drumstick cake
73 - *Tami* - Chicken Lombardy (with photo)
78 - *Rookie* - Blueberry yoghurt scones with lemon (link)
79 - *Rookie* - Cookery blog (link)
80 - *Tami* - Easy bread (photo p.79)
91 - *Bonnie* - Yorkshire pudding
118 - *Bonnie*  Pastry
178 - *Caren* - Hot tub on stilts!


----------



## pacer

Thanks for the wonderful beginning. So glad you are feeling better. I do like home made soup as well. Can is starting to not settle well with me any more. Are you knitting on any thing right now?


----------



## pacer

Swedenme said:


> Wow Sam this tea party of yours should have came with a warning all these delicious sounding recipes . I've already bought ingredients to make 2 deserts now there are more for me to look through .My son is getting married in August I'm never going to lose these extra pounds if I keep giving in to all these tempting recipes.


It wouldn't be much of a tea party without a recipe or two!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> It wouldn't be much of a tea party without a recipe or two!


Don't forget, Pacer, Sonja found us while Sam was in the Spa! and we were only doing summaries!


----------



## Sorlenna

Marking my spot! I love making soup so will have to read this more thoroughly as I can.


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party wee Brenda - so glad you stopped by - we'll be here all week so do plan on stopping by as often as you can - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name of in available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Wee Brenda said:


> Don't think anyone realizes you are here Sam. They are probable on last week's. Glad you are feeling better, you have had enough of the spa. Take care of yourself. Love the variety of recipes.


----------



## machriste

I love soup too. It' s one of my favorite things. Thanks for all the delicious sounding recipes, Sam.


----------



## iamsam

not much. I need to get Bentley's sweater out and finish it before it is too small. also should try and have a baby blanket for Rachel's baby in march - great grandson. I need to get busy. --- sam



pacer said:


> Thanks for the wonderful beginning. So glad you are feeling better. I do like home made soup as well. Can is starting to not settle well with me any more. Are you knitting on any thing right now?


----------



## darowil

Thanks for starting us again Sam- and all your recipes. We sure don't get them when you are missing!


----------



## flyty1n

The soup recipes sound exactly what is needed here. Another spring like looking, but very cold day. We are to get more rain/snow in the mountains, if the weatherperson is correct. Glad for the recipes Sam and so happy to hear that Tim is doing well. Now hoping that Julie will have adequate help getting into her new home and that it will be exactly suited to her needs.


----------



## darowil

Wee Brenda said:


> Don't think anyone realizes you are here Sam. They are probable on last week's. Glad you are feeling better, you have had enough of the spa. Take care of yourself. Love the variety of recipes.


Welcome- don't think we've seen you here before. We will all soon fin whim as we make our way through the last one or go looking for him (and he did start early so those like me waiting would have looked later as I did).


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> The soup recipes sound exactly what is needed here. Another spring like looking, but very cold day. We are to get more rain/snow in the mountains, if the weatherperson is correct. Glad for the recipes Sam and so happy to hear that Tim is doing well. Now hoping that Julie will have adequate help getting into her new home and that it will be exactly suited to her needs.


There is a potato curry that caught my eye, glad you will be getting more snow, for your water supply. We are exceptionally dry for Auckland.
I will be asking for help tomorrow when I get to church.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Wow, Sam, as usual, a wealth of recipes. TY for doing this.

And I see that we've got the summaries and pages for pictures. Thanks to all who have worked on these.


----------



## Swedenme

Yippee I have finally finished my first sock knitted in the round and using the magic loop . I thought I would never get it finished with all the interruptions going on this week It actually looks like a sock too and it fits . Now I just have to repeat the process . Hope I can remember what I did


----------



## KateB

Great start as usual Sam and thanks for all the recipes! Just marking my spot before I settle down to sleep, goodnight all.


----------



## AZ Sticks

So nice to see Sam's smiling face at the start of the Tea Party!! We are glad you are back home with all of us who love you so!!! Thanks ladies for the summary and lists - it really does take the heat off of those of us with limited time. I am hoping that tomorrow will be a stay home day - I have tried every day this week with no luck. Something has come up every day and I am trying to stay away from people and not get sick before surgery on the 26th. 
Thank you for all of your good wishes- I am sure I will be fine and it will give me a marvelous excuse to sit on my fanny and get some knitting done. Progress on the cat tree continues - Alan is doing a great job and I am sure Lucky will just love it.... I personally think it is too tall for such a little kitten.... and we do have ceramic floors which make for a hard landing... just me being a mom I guess. I'm glad most of you are doing/feeling better- it is time for the roast to come out of the crock-pot - nothing special... potatoes and carrots. I'll try to check back later - luv-AZ


----------



## jknappva

Wee Brenda said:


> Don't think anyone realizes you are here Sam. They are probable on last week's. Glad you are feeling better, you have had enough of the spa. Take care of yourself. Love the variety of recipes.


Hello and welcome. I think this is the first time you've joined us. I hope you'll come back often.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Wee Brenda! I think you are new speaking out at the tea party. We love getting new folks in the conversations. Hope you'll share some of what you are knitting. 


Wee Brenda said:


> Don't think anyone realizes you are here Sam. They are probable on last week's. Glad you are feeling better, you have had enough of the spa. Take care of yourself. Love the variety of recipes.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hello --- great start with all those recipes, Sam. 

I have some potatoes here that are going to go bad if I don't cook them up so I'm making potato soup for the kids to have this weekend and then take home...potatoes aren't on my list for another week. 

Shopping was a hoot....I should never let it wait until Friday evening as everyone was out in force!! 

Spinach salad with boiled egg is our dinner--

I'll be popping in only for short period for the rest of the weekend...see you next week.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Picture????


Swedenme said:


> Yippee I have finally finished my first sock knitted in the round and using the magic loop . I thought I would never get it finished with all the interruptions going on this week It actually looks like a sock too and it fits . Now I just have to repeat the process . Hope I can remember what I did


----------



## Gweniepooh

Greet recipes as usual Sam. I plan on making soup tomorrow. Know it will have a chicken stock base but haven't planned anything beyond that....and use up some potatoes and carrots.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> welcome to the knitting tea party wee Brenda - so glad you stopped by - we'll be here all week so do plan on stopping by as often as you can - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name of in available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Thanks for the grand opening, as usual, Sam. I'm so glad you're doing well since your visit to the spa.
Junek


----------



## martina

Thank you Sam, for the newTea Party and there are some unusual recipes there too. 
Glad Tim's surgery went well. My sister is a little better today, looking forward to finishing her meds. 
It is very cold tonight and we have been told that even colder weather is on the way. 
No news about my new place yet. 
I have been doing a little of my blanket, just corner to corner In garter stitch for the babies. Other than that and my prayers for all I will say goodnight.


----------



## Miss Pam

Great start, Sam, and that you are feeling better. The recipes are once again great. I know I don't contribute much, but do so enjoy reading along!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Thank you Sam, for the newTea Party and there are some unusual recipes there too.
> Glad Tim's surgery went well. My sister is a little better today, looking forward to finishing her meds.
> It is very cold tonight and we have been told that even colder weather is on the way.
> No news about my new place yet.
> I have been doing a little of my blanket, just corner to corner In garter stitch for the babies. Other than that and my prayers for all I will say goodnight.


Sleep well!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam you have really got lots of recipes again. Thanks for starting the new party.
You said you want to do a blanket for the new great grandchild, I saw the cutest one I have ever seen on the digeest a few days ago. Looks like a bear tucked in bed, but can't remember what the heading was. I'll see if I can find it for you.

Found it isn't this too cute!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312693-1.html


----------



## KatyNora

My internet connection was down all morning, so I've only just finished catching up. Turned out the problem was mine, not the cable company's. Either the dog or I managed to bump one of the connecting wires loose. I'll blame the dog. He's cute and will be quickly forgiven.  

It's good to know things are going a bit better for some of our folks today, especially that Tim's surgery went well, and pearlone's DH too. Julie, I'm glad that the house situation is finally working out for you. Like the others, I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed that all goes well with the move. Sending love and hugs to all in need, and hoping this week will be a better one for us all.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Welcome to Wee Brenda-- and welcome back to a couple others who have indicated they have been here before.

Swedenme-- Mishka is such a lovely dog-- bet that fur is just luxurious.

Martina, glad your sis is doing better.

Sam, the daily digest has had several baby blankets recently that were quite nice and maybe not as complex as "Who's sleeping in My Bed" altho will admit it is pretty cute.

Today was just a lovely day again-- we will be paying for this before long! Tomorrow is to be nice, too, and I need to get the cat place in garage cleaned out and refreshed for the cat as know he will be back in there in a few days.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is a very cute blanket!!!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam you have really got lots of recipes again. Thanks for starting the new party.
> You said you want to do a blanket for the new great grandchild, I saw the cutest one I have ever seen on the digeest a few days ago. Looks like a bear tucked in bed, but can't remember what the heading was. I'll see if I can find it for you.
> 
> Found it isn't this too cute!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312693-1.html


----------



## budasha

Wow = what a lot of recipes. Must have taken you ages to type all that out. I'm going to try the sweet potatoes, my SIL loves them and has hooked me on the fries. Like the leek soup too...just so happens I have the leeks in the fridge but not the celery. Have to get that tomorrow.

Tip cat is one smart kitty. I used to have a cat that would help herself to her food right out of the box...paw in, food out. It was a hoot to watch. She also used to drink water off her paw.


----------



## pacer

AZ Sticks said:


> So nice to see Sam's smiling face at the start of the Tea Party!! We are glad you are back home with all of us who love you so!!! Thanks ladies for the summary and lists - it really does take the heat off of those of us with limited time. I am hoping that tomorrow will be a stay home day - I have tried every day this week with no luck. Something has come up every day and I am trying to stay away from people and not get sick before surgery on the 26th.
> Thank you for all of your good wishes- I am sure I will be fine and it will give me a marvelous excuse to sit on my fanny and get some knitting done. Progress on the cat tree continues - Alan is doing a great job and I am sure Lucky will just love it.... I personally think it is too tall for such a little kitten.... and we do have ceramic floors which make for a hard landing... just me being a mom I guess. I'm glad most of you are doing/feeling better- it is time for the roast to come out of the crock-pot - nothing special... potatoes and carrots. I'll try to check back later - luv-AZ


I would avoid people prior to surgery as well. I guess you will have to line up some knitting projects to make it easier to grasp after surgery. Kehinkle puts together kits with supplies needed for each project which might be helpful when you are not fully recovered. So glad that Alan is feeling better so that he can help you during your recovery. What a blessing you are to each other.


----------



## Pup lover

Step test was positive got antibiotics, taking cough meds and ibuprofen. Have the chills gargled with warm salt water ate and took meds. Under 2 blankets DH and I are watching Gone Girl and I am knitting. Headed to bed soon. I bought the fixings for zucchini soup and either vegetable or potatoe this week. Must just be in the air. Prayers and hugs


----------



## pacer

Rookieretiree...Enjoy the family this weekend. I know the grandkids and the men will be well fed while the ladies are out having fun. It is hard to believe that the baby is a year old already. Where does the time go?

Julie...I am glad that you are seeking help with this move. How far away is this new place from where you are now? Will you have more space? I am glad that things are working out. 

Budasha...It is wonderful to have you with us again. 

Swedenme...You are doing fantastic with learning knitting skills. Can't wait to see the socks. I am praying for your DH and your son.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, wonderful recipes.
Darowil, too funny. Loved your wording, especially since DD reminds me at times that she is my daughter, not my psychiatrist.
All says he is feeling better. But he is tired and a tad grouchy. I just let the grouchy slide. I'm just so happy he is okay.
We are at DD's. Hope he rests tomorrow instead of shopping. I've been praying and saying mantras to calm myself.
Thank you for support. Our Dr. Had a conversation with me when he was first dx with senile dementia. I told her I was more worried about him dying of a stroke or hear attack. She looked at me quietly for a minute and said that would blessing. I know what she was saying. I just want to be an ostrich.
Ohio Joy, so happy Tim is fine.


----------



## budasha

HOpe you guys get over this soon.



Pup lover said:


> Step test was positive got antibiotics, taking cough meds and ibuprofen. Have the chills gargled with warm salt water ate and took meds. Under 2 blankets DH and I are watching Gone Girl and I am knitting. Headed to bed soon. I bought the fixings for zucchini soup and either vegetable or potatoe this week. Must just be in the air. Prayers and hugs


----------



## budasha

Darowil - Just wanted to say that you're great at doing the summary. Really appreciate it.


----------



## tami_ohio

Marking my spot, then going back to finish last week.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Step test was positive got antibiotics, taking cough meds and ibuprofen. Have the chills gargled with warm salt water ate and took meds. Under 2 blankets DH and I are watching Gone Girl and I am knitting. Headed to bed soon. I bought the fixings for zucchini soup and either vegetable or potatoe this week. Must just be in the air. Prayers and hugs


Well you should be feeling better soon now that you are on antibiotics. Hope they work well and quickly fo ryou.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> Darowil - Just wanted to say that you're great at doing the summary. Really appreciate it.


Thanks- again the summary was a mix of me and Kate as I was away for the beginning of the week. ANd the pictures and recipes her collection as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, wonderful recipes.
> Darowil, too funny. Loved your wording, especially since DD reminds me at times that she is my daughter, not my psychiatrist.
> All says he is feeling better. But he is tired and a tad grouchy. I just let the grouchy slide. I'm just so happy he is okay.
> We are at DD's. Hope he rests tomorrow instead of shopping. I've been praying and saying mantras to calm myself.
> Thank you for support. Our Dr. Had a conversation with me when he was first dx with senile dementia. I told her I was more worried about him dying of a stroke or hear attack. She looked at me quietly for a minute and said that would blessing. I know what she was saying. I just want to be an ostrich.
> Ohio Joy, so happy Tim is fine.


I don't have too much call for an almost paediatrician! (my babies first paed exam is next month. It seemed so far away 3 years ago when she started and now here she is almost on them.) 
Your doctor is unfortunately right-dementia is so horrid as you see the person being lost. But being an ostrich is a fair enough coping mechanism- after all you can't do much. As long as you get your head out the sand enough to pick when extra support or care etc is needed.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


So sorry Caren about the lose of Kiwi. How did she get that name?


----------



## budasha

I know how difficult it is when you lose a beloved pet. Sympathies to you.



NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Yippee I have finally finished my first sock knitted in the round and using the magic loop . I thought I would never get it finished with all the interruptions going on this week It actually looks like a sock too and it fits . Now I just have to repeat the process . Hope I can remember what I did


Congratulations on your first sock :thumbup: do we get a photo?


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Wow Sam this tea party of yours should have came with a warning all these delicious sounding recipes . I've already bought ingredients to make 2 deserts now there are more for me to look through .My son is getting married in August I'm never going to lose these extra pounds if I keep giving in to all these tempting recipes.


 :lol: Sonja, Sam always starts us out with lots of recipes, but I think he has out done himself this week!

Sam, those bread recipes especially sound good.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> So sorry Caren about the lose of Kiwi. How did she get that name?


Thank you. We had a dog named Strawberry and Kiwis go good with Strawberries so seemed like a good name.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> *SUMMARY* 9th January 2015
> Not surprisingly with so many pages the summary is very long.
> Still have a few pages to read of last weeks which I will add to this as I find points to add.
> 
> Many health issues
> *Bonnie's* visit to the dentist didn't result in a crown as she had expected.
> *Pearlone's* DH's surgery went better than the surgeons expected. Trial drug to be commenced as well
> *Sam* reports that his breathing is better and he "is going to be fine."
> Unfortunately *Julie's* DB has had a stroke. Alastair is home but BP remains extremely high so still very much touch and go.
> *Martina's * sister got home on Saturday though she is still unwell.
> Poor *Siouxann* is down with the "creeping crud" and her cat has been unwell too
> *AZ's* DH is feeling a lot better & is busy making a cat tree for their new kitten. She has sinus surgery on the 26th January and fortunately Allan is well enough to look after her post surgery.
> *jheiens* Tims pump should have been removed by time summary posted. Edit- He is back home and doing fine.
> *Swedenme's* DHs heart is in worse condition than they thought- if no improvement by next week he will need to stay in until he has had surgery
> *Gwen* not well with chest and RA
> *Pacer* Bella and Faith both tested positive for the current Influenza-which for them can be extremely serious.
> *Rookies* husband has been diagnosed with a sleep disorder, further tests to detemine what needed. DH trying to convince her to go as well- but because she doesnt sleep she cant see the point. She is finally after 2 weeks starting to feel better from the big she has had
> *KatyNora* asked for prayers for her nephew who is crtitically ill in Brasil only hours or days to live. Another nephew, Bruce, is fighting prostate cancer for the second time but has chosen not to have any more chemo.
> *Kates* leg healing well.
> *Pacer* DS#1 unwell- always a concern as during childhood he had low immunity.
> *Puplover* hoping to get into see doctor she feels so unwell.
> 
> KTP baby news.
> 
> Arriana has taken first step. Serena pulling herself up
> *Dintoo's* newest DGS, Owen, was born on Friday weighing 10lb 3oz!
> *Kate* looks like having a granddaughter in 20 weeks- though the relevant equipment was hiding so not a 100% sure.
> 
> Other issues.
> 
> *jknappva's* computer problems were sorted at no charge from the cable company! Though she is now having breaker issues now (which I think are impacting her computer time as well which should be fixed Monday.
> *Pearlone* has been kept busy furnishing their new home in FL. *Budasha* is 'more or less' settled into her new home *Lurker* has had more help from Zara and feels like "the tide is turning." She looks likely to move 9th February. *Tamies* mother seems to be settling, and the care being provided in the house is very good.
> 
> *Grandmapaula* took Lili for her first haircut with no tears! [*Tami* has begun organizing her stash.
> *Railyn* is puzzling over how to make a warthog costume for her DGS!
> *Swedenme's* DS has received replies from all of the 5 Universities he applied to.
> 
> *kehinkle* charging issues so not able to get on often-seem to have been sorted and she has been posting more often this week.
> She has so far avoided dangerous roads. But not getting a load so may need to head of empty to somewhere there are more trucks wanted.
> Via *Rookie* Dreamweaver (jynx) sounding bright, very tired from selling her mothers house etc. More surgery for both her and Gerry in the coming months.
> 
> Thought I had read everything but found a quote from Betty that I think must be from *Busyworkerbee*. Struggling with being out of work.
> 
> *Purple* still waiting for the boiler to be installed- not too effective just sitting in the house and *Swedenme* had a leaking boiler which she has managed to fix.
> 
> *Carens* GS Seth recently fell through the floor in the hot tub room which has shown up all sorts of problems so a major refit of the room is being done currently. Seth uninjured
> 
> *Sassafrass* DH turn of lightheadedness, left feeling weak and sense of something going wrong. Refusing to go ER despite his psychiatrists recommendation (actually his DD but couldnt resist the wording!)
> KTP Photos 9th January, 2015
> 2 - *Agnes* - Greyfriars Bobby plus scarf!
> 13 - *AZsticks* - Kitten/Snow in Arizona
> 16 - *Bonnie* - Dreambird mini-poncho
> 17- *Puplover* - Pizza!
> 22 - *Gwen* - Ear warmer for DD
> 36- *Caren* - Coffee/view from back window
> 45 - *Cashmeregma* - Vegetable soup
> 47 - *Cashmeregma* - Vegetable soup
> 49 - *Bonnie* - Garden visitors!
> 56 - *Pacer* - Matthew's 'Kiki' the cat
> 63 - *Gwen* - Sock
> 66 - *Caren* - Coffee/icicles
> 66 - *Cashmeregma* - Winter wonderland/Christmas Fireplace/
> Wind chimes 'Christmas tree'
> 70 - *Agnes* - Sock/Garden of Jewels Shawl
> 77 - *Agnes* - Quinn
> 79 - *Tami* - Easy bread
> 94 - *Bonnie* - Cowl
> 98 - *Lurker* - Ice halo
> 96 - *Pacer* - Photos/Cousins' lunch
> 101- *Rookie* - KAP group photo
> 101 - *Nico* - Knitting
> 116 - *Rookie* - The birthday girl! (DGD)
> 120 - *Rookie* - KAP afghans
> 120- *Cashmeregma* - KAP afghans
> 125 - *Gwen* - Sock yarn
> 127 - *Cashmeregma* - KAP group photo
> 128 - *Tami* - KAP photos
> 131 - *Swedenme* - Mishka
> 150 - *Darowil* - Sock
> 152- *Caren* - Coffee
> 167 - *Bonnie* - Christmas stockings
> 171 - *Caren* - Snowy yard/Coffee
> 173 - *Caren* - Hot tub room
> 177 - *Rookie* - Socks
> 
> Recipes
> 5 - *Tami* - Chicken Lombardy
> 25 - *Pearlone* - Cabbage roll casserole
> 41 - *Purple* - Roasted vegetables
> 41 - *Swedenme* - Roasted vegetables
> 61 - *Bonnie* - Drumstick cake
> 73 - *Tami* - Chicken Lombardy (with photo)
> 78 - *Rookie* - Blueberry yoghurt scones with lemon (link)
> 79 - *Rookie* - Cookery blog (link)
> 80 - *Tami* - Easy bread (photo p.79)
> 91 - *Bonnie* - Yorkshire pudding
> 118 - *Bonnie*  Pastry
> 178 - *Caren* - Hot tub on stilts!


Margaret, my thanks to you and Kate for the great summary!


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> I know how difficult it is when you lose a beloved pet. Sympathies to you.


Thanks. It is. Very hard this is the second one this year.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Yippee I have finally finished my first sock knitted in the round and using the magic loop . I thought I would never get it finished with all the interruptions going on this week It actually looks like a sock too and it fits . Now I just have to repeat the process . Hope I can remember what I did


And you thought it would be to difficult...... :-D I had every confidence that you could do it. And Betty, and Daralene also.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Hello and welcome. I think this is the first time you've joined us. I hope you'll come back often.
> Junek


Welcome from me also!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Caren, so sorry about losing your Kiwi dog. I know the family will miss this dog.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Rookieretiree...Enjoy the family this weekend. I know the grandkids and the men will be well fed while the ladies are out having fun. It is hard to believe that the baby is a year old already. Where does the time go?
> 
> Julie...I am glad that you are seeking help with this move. How far away is this new place from where you are now? Will you have more space? I am glad that things are working out.
> 
> Budasha...It is wonderful to have you with us again.
> 
> Swedenme...You are doing fantastic with learning knitting skills. Can't wait to see the socks. I am praying for your DH and your son.


The distance would be about 2 miles maybe a bit more- not very far. There should be more space. the passage wider and so on.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello --- great start with all those recipes, Sam.
> 
> I have some potatoes here that are going to go bad if I don't cook them up so I'm making potato soup for the kids to have this weekend and then take home...potatoes aren't on my list for another week.
> 
> Shopping was a hoot....I should never let it wait until Friday evening as everyone was out in force!!
> 
> Spinach salad with boiled egg is our dinner--
> 
> I'll be popping in only for short period for the rest of the weekend...see you next week.


I love potato soup, but have an awful time getting it to come out right. I hate shopping for anything on the weekend!


----------



## tami_ohio

Miss Pam said:


> Great start, Sam, and that you are feeling better. The recipes are once again great. I know I don't contribute much, but do so enjoy reading along!


Miss Pam, you are most welcome, in any way you wish to join us.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


Sorry to hear of her passing- she was a real character- the way she adopted that lamb you had ages ago. And other exploits.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, wonderful recipes.
> Darowil, too funny. Loved your wording, especially since DD reminds me at times that she is my daughter, not my psychiatrist.
> All says he is feeling better. But he is tired and a tad grouchy. I just let the grouchy slide. I'm just so happy he is okay.
> We are at DD's. Hope he rests tomorrow instead of shopping. I've been praying and saying mantras to calm myself.
> Thank you for support. Our Dr. Had a conversation with me when he was first dx with senile dementia. I told her I was more worried about him dying of a stroke or hear attack. She looked at me quietly for a minute and said that would blessing. I know what she was saying. I just want to be an ostrich.
> Ohio Joy, so happy Tim is fine.


(((Sassafrass)))


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> Step test was positive got antibiotics, taking cough meds and ibuprofen. Have the chills gargled with warm salt water ate and took meds. Under 2 blankets DH and I are watching Gone Girl and I am knitting. Headed to bed soon. I bought the fixings for zucchini soup and either vegetable or potatoe this week. Must just be in the air. Prayers and hugs


Oh, I hope you get better quickly...the warm salt water gargle has always done the trick for me. Let me know how you like Gone Girl. Potato soup already simmering away on the stove---it has leeks, celery, carrots and onion in it as well--when all cooked, I'll puree most of it and leave some bigger chunks of just the potato. Yummmm. For me, though, I have a large "de-tox" salad that has spinach, kale, cauliflower, broccoli, onion, carrots, sunflower seeds and almonds all chopped together --- goes with a lemon ginger vinegret dressing. It really is pretty darn good.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


I am so sorry Caren! Comforting prayers going your way.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


Oh, Caren, that is so sad...this just has not been a very good year for you...I was hoping 1/1 would start a brand new better year. We'll have to say 1/17 forward needs to be a wonderful year.


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> I love potato soup, but have an awful time getting it to come out right. I hate shopping for anything on the weekend!


I'm trying the Pioneer Woman's recipe this time...it has some interesting ingredients:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/perfect-potato-soup.html

I'm using ham instead of bacon...but the cajun spices should be a unique flavor.


----------



## jheiens

Just wanted to be sure that anyone who missed the update on Tim's surgery today will know that the procedure to remove the baclofen pump was speedy and uneventful. We were home before 1 PM and Susan and I had a chance to rest before he decided to come and visit with me while I got more fluids into him and more solid food--enough to count as a meal. And then he watched some TV and went back to his computer, fondly known as his ''favorite Dell'', as if he had more than one!!

HE is off to sleep now with only a tylenol PM and to ease my concerns--he is passing fluids now. I'm relieved.

Thank you all for good wishes and prayers for us today. Take care, all, and know that you are in my heart and prayers.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, sorry you have lost another pet, here I was hoping 2015 would be a much better year for you but not starting great.

Dawn, glad you got in to the doctor & got meds for the throat, Strep can make you feel so rotten, get better soon.

Desert Joy, I didn't realize your DH had a diagnosis of dementia, I'm so sorry, such a terrible disease to watch your loved one lose themselves. I can sure understand wanting to be an ostrich.

Ohio Joy, I'm glad all went well with Tims surgery.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm trying the Pioneer Woman's recipe this time...it has some interesting ingredients:
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/perfect-potato-soup.html
> 
> I'm using ham instead of bacon...but the cajun spices should be a unique flavor.


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Just wanted to be sure that anyone who missed the update on Tim's surgery today will know that the procedure to remove the baclofen pump was speedy and uneventful. We were home before 1 PM and Susan and I had a chance to rest before he decided to come and visit with me while I got more fluids into him and more solid food--enough to count as a meal. And then he watched some TV and went back to his computer, fondly known as his ''favorite Dell'', as if he had more than one!!
> 
> HE is off to sleep now with only a tylenol PM and to ease my concerns--he is passing fluids now. I'm relieved.
> 
> Thank you all for good wishes and prayers for us today. Take care, all, and know that you are in my heart and prayers.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yea! Kidneys functioning! Great news- was a bit concerned there for a while.


----------



## KatyNora

I'm sorry about Kiwi, Caren. It's always sad when we lose a loved pet.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Yea! Kidneys functioning! Great news- was a bit concerned there for a while.


Moi, aussi, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

we are glad for your every contribution miss pam - some of us are more busy than others and we understand why some can't visit as often. we will be glad to see you the next time you visit. --- sam



Miss Pam said:


> Great start, Sam, and that you are feeling better. The recipes are once again great. I know I don't contribute much, but do so enjoy reading along!


----------



## iamsam

that is a great blanket bonnie - not sure I could finish it by march. i'll look at it again in the morning. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam you have really got lots of recipes again. Thanks for starting the new party.
> You said you want to do a blanket for the new great grandchild, I saw the cutest one I have ever seen on the digeest a few days ago. Looks like a bear tucked in bed, but can't remember what the heading was. I'll see if I can find it for you.
> 
> Found it isn't this too cute!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312693-1.html


----------



## iamsam

budasha - I don't type them all out - I take them off the internet and format them and then make a word document for my document file and then I place it where I want it in my opening. it still takes time though and I am always looking for new and different recipes to keep you ladies interested. --- sam



budasha said:


> Wow = what a lot of recipes. Must have taken you ages to type all that out. I'm going to try the sweet potatoes, my SIL loves them and has hooked me on the fries. Like the leek soup too...just so happens I have the leeks in the fridge but not the celery. Have to get that tomorrow.
> 
> Tip cat is one smart kitty. I used to have a cat that would help herself to her food right out of the box...paw in, food out. It was a hoot to watch. She also used to drink water off her paw.


----------



## Poledra65

Great recipes Sam, and I have to say, I'm with Bentley, if anyone told me no more coffee, I'd throw a doozy of a tantrum too. 

It's been a lovely day of melting yuck her today, about 46F and sunny, the wind whipped up this evening but it was still not too bad.

David pulled out his guitar and learned 2 new songs playing with me, I take the lessons, then make copies of my music for him to play around with.  He'd go take lessons too, but just doesn't have the time, it made for a nice relaxing evening. 
Now to see if I can get and stay (whisper quietly) caught up. :wink:


----------



## iamsam

joy - I can only imagine what it must be like for you living with al - old age is sometimes not very kind - sending tons of healing energy to both of you - just remember - we got your back. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, wonderful recipes.
> Darowil, too funny. Loved your wording, especially since DD reminds me at times that she is my daughter, not my psychiatrist.
> All says he is feeling better. But he is tired and a tad grouchy. I just let the grouchy slide. I'm just so happy he is okay.
> We are at DD's. Hope he rests tomorrow instead of shopping. I've been praying and saying mantras to calm myself.
> Thank you for support. Our Dr. Had a conversation with me when he was first dx with senile dementia. I told her I was more worried about him dying of a stroke or hear attack. She looked at me quietly for a minute and said that would blessing. I know what she was saying. I just want to be an ostrich.
> Ohio Joy, so happy Tim is fine.


----------



## iamsam

so sorry about kiwi caren - it is difficult to give up our furry children - I bet she is having a great time on the other side of the bridge. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh was going to say that it is wonderful to hear that Tim is home and doing well. 

Hopefully Faith and Bella will recover soon and the influenza won't create more problems. 

Thank you Rookie, good to hear news of Jinx. 

Margaret and Kate, your summaries are a Godsend, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Moi, aussi, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

you can never have too many onions in potato soup - we always had a raw onion at the table to mince on top of the soup before we ate it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm trying the Pioneer Woman's recipe this time...it has some interesting ingredients:
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/perfect-potato-soup.html
> 
> I'm using ham instead of bacon...but the cajun spices should be a unique flavor.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Marking my spot! I love making soup so will have to read this more thoroughly as I can.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Great recipes Sam, and I have to say, I'm with Bentley, if anyone told me no more coffee, I'd throw a doozy of a tantrum too.
> 
> It's been a lovely day of melting yuck her today, about 46F and sunny, the wind whipped up this evening but it was still not too bad.
> 
> David pulled out his guitar and learned 2 new songs playing with me, I take the lessons, then make copies of my music for him to play around with.   He'd go take lessons too, but just doesn't have the time, it made for a nice relaxing evening.
> Now to see if I can get and stay (whisper quietly) caught up. :wink:


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Yippee I have finally finished my first sock knitted in the round and using the magic loop . I thought I would never get it finished with all the interruptions going on this week It actually looks like a sock too and it fits . Now I just have to repeat the process . Hope I can remember what I did


 :thumbup: Wonderful!! Would love to see a pic if you post one.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> So nice to see Sam's smiling face at the start of the Tea Party!! We are glad you are back home with all of us who love you so!!! Thanks ladies for the summary and lists - it really does take the heat off of those of us with limited time. I am hoping that tomorrow will be a stay home day - I have tried every day this week with no luck. Something has come up every day and I am trying to stay away from people and not get sick before surgery on the 26th.
> Thank you for all of your good wishes- I am sure I will be fine and it will give me a marvelous excuse to sit on my fanny and get some knitting done. Progress on the cat tree continues - Alan is doing a great job and I am sure Lucky will just love it.... I personally think it is too tall for such a little kitten.... and we do have ceramic floors which make for a hard landing... just me being a mom I guess. I'm glad most of you are doing/feeling better- it is time for the roast to come out of the crock-pot - nothing special... potatoes and carrots. I'll try to check back later - luv-AZ


It's good to hear that Alan is feeling well enough to be about building things, and a kitty tree is great, don't worry mom, the kitty will be fine.


----------



## Poledra65




----------



## Poledra65




----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


So sorry Caren, to hear that Kiwi has passed. She had a good long life though, longer than normal for a Dane, I'm sure she will be missed by all. 
HUGS for you all.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm up to page 5, and my laptop is about to go to sleep, needing a charging, so I'm going to head to bed and finish getting caught up in the morning. 
Good night all, sweet dreams and wonderful tomorrow. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

tami_ohio said:


> Miss Pam, you are most welcome, in any way you wish to join us.


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> we are glad for your every contribution miss pam - some of us are more busy than others and we understand why some can't visit as often. we will be glad to see you the next time you visit. --- sam


Thanks, Sam!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, Do you make any of your recipes?? I'll bet you get hungry when you are typing them out. My goodness, I think you need to put together a book of all the recipes you have done. I would buy it. Of course if I ever got the energy, I would go back and copy and print them. Thank you so much. Here it is 1:02am and I am hungry. I have all the ingredients here for the smoky sweet potato fries and am hungry for the cauliwings again. Sounds like a good recipe. So many good recipes and I will have to look up that vegetarian chef you mentioned.

I was gone all day. Got the car spiffed up since our lease will be running out soon and left it there about 4 hrs. DH picked me up at the mall and we went out to dinner and I had cauliflower soup, which was delicious and I see you have cauliflower a few times in your recipe.

Hope you are continuing to improve. Your life sounds so full with your animals and all their antics and the family with those darling boys and beautiful girls.

Weather was just terrible this morning with white outs but other than a few harrowing moments where there were open fields and the wind blowing snow onto the road into drifts, all was fine. I should never plan anything in the winter since I don't have to go to work. This Sunday I'm supposed to meet my friend in Geneva, NY, about an hours drive. If the weather is bad it won't happen. Gets really windy along the thruway. We really need to see each other though as it's been too long. Ok, only a few weeks, but still too long. With my visiting the mall I didn't get a thing done on the sock heels but I did get a $14 calendar for $4, a $69 baby girl dress for 70% off for my niece who is having a girl. I will have to put a picture in tomorrow when I am downstairs so you can see it. I managed to resist all the other fabulous sale items that I really felt I needed. LOL Had a cup of coffee while I waited for DH. Finally called him just to see where he was so I had some idea, not to rush him as he was working. He told me he was stuck in an elevator. :shock: :shock: He was between the 3rd & 2nd floors. Not fun. Took about 20 min., before they got him out. So glad it wasn't the 6th floor. Told him it's better to be stuck than have it go down too fast. He finally made it and we had dinner at a new Indian restaurant. Couldn't believe it was owned by the people who used to own the restaurant downtown where I had my first Indian food. Needless to say, we will be going back there. Delicious. Guess I'd better quit writing and get reading. Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, What a sad time. Sorry to hear about the loss of Kiwi and I know everyone is grieving. I'm sure you have lovely memories that are precious. My sympathy and hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ohio Joy, Wonderful news that Tim is home and doing well. I know these surgeries near the spine are nerve wracking. Now you can breathe again. Healing wishes for him. I hope he isn't in too much pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme, Isn't it exciting to make a sock. :thumbup: :thumbup: Mind boggling but certainly that first sock comes with a feeling of pride and amazement. Well done. :thumbup: 

Puplover, Sure hope you start feeling better now that you have the antibiotics. It sure is miserable to be feeling so badly. Healing wishes on their way to you and that soup sounds perfect.

Ohio Joy, Just read your post about Tim not being in a lot of pain. That is wonderful to hear. I'm always concerned with these surgeries. I still share in your joy of this miracle of Tim no longer needing his shunt. I am surprised my brother has continued without his as I thought he would end up with pressure and terrible headaches, but it has been several years now and no problems. I am just so glad when we get big miracles like this. Continued healing wishes for Tim and I suspect for you too.

Sassafras, I'm reading backwards and saw Bonnie's post about your DH having a diagnosis of dementia. I am so sorry to hear this. I will find your post soon I am sure. I just saw it copied in another person's post and read the words your doctor gave to you when you said you were worried about a heart attack or stroke. What a difficult and heart breaking moment to realize what was ahead. Big Hugs dear, it's not an easy road but there are others here who understand and have been there or are there right at the same time.

Bonnie, Love, love, love that blanket you gave a link to.

Sam, Will this be your first great grandchild? Congratulations. Just so happy for you. What a big event.

Poledra, What a lovely time playing guitar together.

Caren, Got quite a chuckle out of how you decided on Kiwi's name. Hmmmm I've never had strawberries with kiwi. Must try that combination. Still sending you big hugs. I feel so sad for you.

Darowil and Kate, Thank you so much for the summary. I need to go back and catch up on some of those things, like photos I missed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, So glad you will have more space with wider passageways. It must seem more and more real as the time gets closer.

AZ, So wonderful to hear that your DH is feeling well enough to be building a cat tree. Cats are amazing and you will be surprised once this kitty catches on. I know Sam is amazed at how his Kittie gets to the top of his closet. Hoping this surgery brings about good health for you too. Keep us posted. Very wise to stay away from people before the surgery. So much going around.

Sassafrass, Just saw where your DH was dizzy and left weak and hard to breathe deep. Hope DH will be ok but it has to be frustrating that he won't go to the doctor. Do take care of yourself somehow. Perhaps the mantras will help and talking on here too. Your DD sounds wonderful!!

Rookie, Have a wonderful time. If I know you, it will be GREAT!

Night Martina, but by the time you read this you will it will be morning. Glad your sister is some better but sorry you have not heard any news about the new place.

Don't know if anybody is interested in this but I found this link that is from a live camera facing the clock tower in Niagara on the Lake. It is such a lovely town. Can't see too much of it but perhaps in the daytime you can see some people:
http://web27.streamhoster.com/sirccanada/lv_sirccanada_iframe_embed.html


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> you can never have too many onions in potato soup - we always had a raw onion at the table to mince on top of the soup before we ate it. --- sam


Didn't you all spend the meal in tears?


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you for great recipes. I love the first two. I love sweet potatoes and the pork sounds delicious!


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello --- great start with all those recipes, Sam.
> 
> I have some potatoes here that are going to go bad if I don't cook them up so I'm making potato soup for the kids to have this weekend and then take home...potatoes aren't on my list for another week.
> 
> Shopping was a hoot....I should never let it wait until Friday evening as everyone was out in force!!
> 
> Spinach salad with boiled egg is our dinner--
> 
> I'll be popping in only for short period for the rest of the weekend...see you next week.


Just want to say hope you have a lovely week end with your family and happy birthday to every one. Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Pup lover said:


> Step test was positive got antibiotics, taking cough meds and ibuprofen. Have the chills gargled with warm salt water ate and took meds. Under 2 blankets DH and I are watching Gone Girl and I am knitting. Headed to bed soon. I bought the fixings for zucchini soup and either vegetable or potatoe this week. Must just be in the air. Prayers and hugs


I hope the antibiotics start working quickly and that you feel a lot better by morning


----------



## Swedenme

budasha said:


> Darowil - Just wanted to say that you're great at doing the summary. Really appreciate it.


I think you are great at doing the summary too and I would just like to say thank you for your advice on telling me I didn't need to change needles when finishing my sock. I don't like using the DPNs as I haven't figured out yet a way to stop the ladder I get


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, wonderful recipes.
> Darowil, too funny. Loved your wording, especially since DD reminds me at times that she is my daughter, not my psychiatrist.
> All says he is feeling better. But he is tired and a tad grouchy. I just let the grouchy slide. I'm just so happy he is okay.
> We are at DD's. Hope he rests tomorrow instead of shopping. I've been praying and saying mantras to calm myself.
> Thank you for support. Our Dr. Had a conversation with me when he was first dx with senile dementia. I told her I was more worried about him dying of a stroke or hear attack. She looked at me quietly for a minute and said that would blessing. I know what she was saying. I just want to be an ostrich.
> Ohio Joy, so happy Tim is fine.


Sorry to hear about your husband I hope you have lots more good days and that he continues to feel better . . Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


So sorry to hear your sad news about your beloved Kiwi


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> And you thought it would be to difficult...... :-D I had every confidence that you could do it. And Betty, and Daralene also.


Thank you . I'm hoping the second one will go smoother as I now have some idea of what I'm doing


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Lots of good ideas here, Sam- even with our differing climates! Thanks.


Good morning from a chilly dull Fife, some great recipes there Sam.
Just up for some fruit juice and paracetamol as someone has given me the flu bug. have slept all night apart from the time stripping and remaking bed,and loading washing machine.will be heading back there shortly.
Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## agnescr

Wee Brenda said:


> Don't think anyone realizes you are here Sam. They are probable on last week's. Glad you are feeling better, you have had enough of the spa. Take care of yourself. Love the variety of recipes.


Welcome to the TP Wee Brenda


----------



## agnescr

Swedenme said:


> Yippee I have finally finished my first sock knitted in the round and using the magic loop . I thought I would never get it finished with all the interruptions going on this week It actually looks like a sock too and it fits . Now I just have to repeat the process . Hope I can remember what I did


well done when do we get to see it? the second will be a breeze :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a chilly dull Fife, some great recipes there Sam.
> Just up for some fruit juice and paracetamol as someone has given me the flu bug. have slept all night apart from the time stripping and remaking bed,and loading washing machine.will be heading back there shortly.
> Hope you all have a good weekend


Sorry to hear you are not well . This flu bug is every where my pharmacist said it was a different strain of flu that was even affecting people who have had the flu vaccine . I hope you get well soon


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, So glad you will have more space with wider passageways. It must seem more and more real as the time gets closer.
> ...


It still feels very scary- Hopefully it will be better on Tuesday once I know the financial situation with the Ministry.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a chilly dull Fife, some great recipes there Sam.
> Just up for some fruit juice and paracetamol as someone has given me the flu bug. have slept all night apart from the time stripping and remaking bed,and loading washing machine.will be heading back there shortly.
> Hope you all have a good weekend


Sorry to hear you have a flu bug- hope you have managed to sleep your way through it- or is it going to be more than a day or two, do you think?


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Picture????


Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


----------



## agnescr

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


That looks great :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. We had a dog named Strawberry and Kiwis go good with Strawberries so seemed like a good name.


Why not? As good a reason as any.
They do go well togehter don't they? Esoceially on Pavlova- and Australian/NZ sit. Basically a (usually) large meringue with whipped cream on top and decorated with fruit.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


And very nicely made, too.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear you have a flu bug- hope you have managed to sleep your way through it- or is it going to be more than a day or two, do you think?


I slept well Julie in spite of the bed change half way through the night,I think this will be more than just than one day,but not to long as there are lunch dates Tuesday and Wednesday that I would not like to miss but shall see how i am Monday before deciding


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


It looks good even if the colours are wrong. Next should be much easier- and from here think of all you can do!


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a chilly dull Fife, some great recipes there Sam.
> Just up for some fruit juice and paracetamol as someone has given me the flu bug. have slept all night apart from the time stripping and remaking bed,and loading washing machine.will be heading back there shortly.
> Hope you all have a good weekend


Do hope you are feeling better soon- had to search for this post as I missed it! And see later you want to be better for Tuesday. hopefully you will be well enough to go out both days even if you don't do anything those days


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> I think you are great at doing the summary too and I would just like to say thank you for your advice on telling me I didn't need to change needles when finishing my sock. I don't like using the DPNs as I haven't figured out yet a way to stop the ladder I get


How many dpns do you use? I got ladders using just 4, but now l use 5 and no ladders. Good morning Sonja, it's cold and frosty here..


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a chilly dull Fife, some great recipes there Sam.
> Just up for some fruit juice and paracetamol as someone has given me the flu bug. have slept all night apart from the time stripping and remaking bed,and loading washing machine.will be heading back there shortly.
> Hope you all have a good weekend


Keep wzrm and rest, healing vibes on there way to you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just looked out the eindow and it is snowing!


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


Nice sock! Well done. Now you know whag you are doing the second one will go quicker :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning from a blue skied but very chilly northeast England I'm glad the only time I need to go out is with the dog this weekend . Thank you Julie, Margaret, and Agnes for your nice comments about my sock I'm going to start the other one right after I get myself a nice hot coffee hopefully I will finish it without any nasty interruptions. I'm going to be making two of the dessert recipes I got from here this weekend looking forward to tasting them . 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend whatever you are doing and for all of you who are not feeling well I wish you a speedy recovery 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi

Good moring from snowy and frosty. It's agood day for making marmalade.

Welcome Brenda, nice to see you here.

Lovely recipes Sam, I'm going to make some celery soup today.

Sending healing vibes tothose who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Caren, so sorry to hear about Kiwi. Xx


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> I slept well Julie in spite of the bed change half way through the night,I think this will be more than just than one day,but not to long as there are lunch dates Tuesday and Wednesday that I would not like to miss but shall see how i am Monday before deciding


Hoping indeed, that you are well enough for Tuesday and Wednesday!


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Step test was positive got antibiotics, taking cough meds and ibuprofen. Have the chills gargled with warm salt water ate and took meds. Under 2 blankets DH and I are watching Gone Girl and I am knitting. Headed to bed soon. I bought the fixings for zucchini soup and either vegetable or potatoe this week. Must just be in the air. Prayers and hugs


Sorry it turned out to be strep after all and hope the meds do the business for you. Take care. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


So sorry to hear this Caren, I know you will all miss her. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

tami_ohio said:


> I love potato soup, but have an awful time getting it to come out right. I hate shopping for anything on the weekend!


Since I've had this cast on I've been grocery shopping on the net and I may well continue! It's well worth the delivery charge (about £3/US$4.50) and they bring it right into the kitchen. It's even better at the moment as DH (under instruction! :lol: ) puts it all away.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Since I've had this cast on I've been grocery shopping on the net and I may well continue! It's well worth the delivery charge (about £3/US$4.50) and they bring it right into the kitchen. It's even better at the moment as DH (under instruction! :lol: ) puts it all away.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> How many dpns do you use? I got ladders using just 4, but now l use 5 and no ladders. Good morning Sonja, it's cold and frosty here..


Good morning cold and frosty here too . I just used 4 . Might try 5 although that might be one needle to far for me . I kept making myself laugh using the circular needle because when I picked it up I kept looking for the other needle.
You have the same name as my mum and sister had


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Since I've had this cast on I've been grocery shopping on the net and I may well continue! It's well worth the delivery charge (about £3/US$4.50) and they bring it right into the kitchen. It's even better at the moment as DH (under instruction! :lol: ) puts it all away.


Hi Kate,
Glad y ou have found net grocery shopping. I have been doing for a while, it really does save a lot of time. If I spend over £65 they do not charge to deliver it, also there are offers that are not always in the store. Hoe the leg is recovering well. x


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Since I've had this cast on I've been grocery shopping on the net and I may well continue! It's well worth the delivery charge (about £3/US$4.50) and they bring it right into the kitchen. It's even better at the moment as DH (under instruction! :lol: ) puts it all away.


I get all my grocery shopping delivered for £1from a supermarket but not the fresh food as I like to see the dates and feel the fruit before I buy but at least I'm not in the supermarket longer than I have to be . Still have to put it away though


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Good morning cold and frosty here too . I just used 4 . Might try 5 although that might be one needle to far for me . I kept making myself laugh using the circular needle because when I picked it up I kept looking for the other needle.
> You have the same name as my mum and sister had


Know what you mean, the first time I used 5 it was like being attacked by an octopus, but it does get better with practice. I just can't get on with circulars for socks. Keep warm. It's stopped snowing now and not settled.

Josephine is our family name and has come down on the female side for 7 generations.


----------



## angelam

Good morning all from a rather cold Berkshire. I got a surprise when I opened the curtains this morning to see it snowing. Only a very light smattering which has just about vanished already. Sorry I haven't been around much lately but I have been reading when I can. Thanks Kate and Margaret for your summaries they are invaluable. Thanks Sam for another great opening and all those recipes - it's so good to see you back at the helm. I think it's definitely soup weather here. I cannot comment on all the happenings this week but it's good to hear that Tim's surgery went well and he is well on the way to recovery. Condolences to all who have lost loved ones and gentle healing hugs to all who are sick. Agnes I hope your flu clears up quickly. All the talk of socks has made me want to make a pair when I have finished the infinity scarf at present on the needles. I think I did make some many years ago, I remember doing something on dpns but I think this time I should try and master Magic Loop so I think I will be following Darowils tutorial. This week is looking not quite as busy as last so hopefully I can try and keep up and join in more. Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I get all my grocery shopping delivered for £1from a supermarket but not the fresh food as I like to see the dates and feel the fruit before I buy but at least I'm not in the supermarket longer than I have to be . Still have to put it away though


Would cost me around $15 for delivery of $100 worth of goods- that cost seems quite high compared with the prices you all have been mentioning.


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a chilly dull Fife, some great recipes there Sam.
> Just up for some fruit juice and paracetamol as someone has given me the flu bug. have slept all night apart from the time stripping and remaking bed,and loading washing machine.will be heading back there shortly.
> Hope you all have a good weekend


Sorry to hear you're not well Agnes, hope it eases soon.


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Would cost me around $15 for delivery of $100 worth of goods- that cost seems quite high compared with the prices you all have been mentioning.


It used to be higher then about 5/6 month ago the main supermarkets decided to have a little price fight and lowered the price on mainly vegetables which was funny because they all lowered the price on the same items , they also lowered the price on delivery


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> It used to be higher then about 5/6 month ago the main supermarkets decided to have a little price fight and lowered the price on mainly vegetables which was funny because they all lowered the price on the same items , they also lowered the price on delivery


 :thumbup:

Very hot night here- it is so hard to sleep when it is like that- but I better go and lie down again!
Been looking up removal costs and rubbish skip hire- better be armed with some quotes for Tuesday.


----------



## KateB

Good morning from a snowy west coast! It's only a covering and one good shower of rain will get rid of it, but it looks very pretty just now. Just had a phone call from a pal to say she and her DH will come here tonight and we'll get take away Chinese, so that's something to look forward to. I'm off to have a shower, now that we've got that performance perfected, and then plan meals for next week and internet grocery shop. I'm knitting a wee cardigan for the coming DGD so I'll hopefully get the sleeves done for that this afternoon. TTYL!


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi all, just marking my spot. Havent read a thing. :shock: Off to bed, take care and I will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Very hot night here- it is so hard to sleep when it is like that- but I better go and lie down again!
> Been looking up removal costs and rubbish skip hire- better be armed with some quotes for Tuesday.


I know exactly what you mean hot and muggy they say here but I bet it's never as hot as what you get it . It sure does cost money to move which must be hard when the move is not even by choice 
Hope you get at least a few more hours of sleep


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Good morning cold and frosty here too . I just used 4 . Might try 5 although that might be one needle to far for me . I kept making myself laugh using the circular needle because when I picked it up I kept looking for the other needle.
> You have the same name as my mum and sister had


You are still only knitting with 2. and 5 is meant to give less problem with ladders so might work better for you. Magic loop or two circulars are the best for avoiding ladders and you like Magic Loop so unless you want to master DPNs there is no need to do so. Nothing that you do on DPNs can't be done on magic loop or with a circular depending on the size. (well maybe with the exception of cord and that only uses 2 of them).


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Know what you mean, the first time I used 5 it was like being attacked by an octopus, but it does get better with practice. I just can't get on with circulars for socks. Keep warm. It's stopped snowing now and not settled.
> 
> Josephine is our family name and has come down on the female side for 7 generations.


I was going to ask if it had continued but do you even have a daughter?


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Since I've had this cast on I've been grocery shopping on the net and I may well continue! It's well worth the delivery charge (about £3/US$4.50) and they bring it right into the kitchen. It's even better at the moment as DH (under instruction! :lol: ) puts it all away.


I have considered doing it but not yet got around to it.

Went today to get a wedding present from a wedding registry. The shop I was in didn't have what I wanted so they tried another store. I was planning on going to pick up. The I said hold on- if they can wrap and deliver the present from here can I pay etc here and get it delivered? It did cost $13 but it is gift wrapped, a card included and delivered to the place the couple ask, in this case clearly after the honeymoon. So as it also saved me a trip I figured it was well worth it-maybe worth it anyway. ANd there was 50% off what I got them as well- a plus I didn't know about at the time I decided on it. So still cost considerably less than what I had been going to pay.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Would cost me around $15 for delivery of $100 worth of goods- that cost seems quite high compared with the prices you all have been mentioning.


But how much are you paying for the taxi and bus fares to get yourself there and back?


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I know exactly what you mean hot and muggy they say here but I bet it's never as hot as what you get it . It sure does cost money to move which must be hard when the move is not even by choice
> Hope you get at least a few more hours of sleep


Summer (when you have one that is) is horrid though. I remeber saying that when we were kids- and once I experienced some I knew what she meant. But at least it doesn't last long.
We have nice weather at the moment- mid 20s. One hot day round 35 next week but the rest under 32. And as we aren't normally humid those temepratures are fine (35 is getting a bit high, but compared to 44 it is OK)


----------



## Southern Gal

just popping in for a bit. i miss not getting to read and chat every wk. i work (cleaning at church) more hrs now that they have finished the class rooms up in the loft. so i lurk still. today, i have just taken bj to work, he is working 10 hr days for the next 4 days. his schedule has changed so that i now have to just look at the calendar at what hrs he hs down. i can't keep up, he works some 8 hr days also. this wk he works 4-10's and then is off 4 days. 
i am gonna get out of my jammies and go by and pick up some breakfast from Hardees and take to the Nursing Home. i haven't seen dad since Christmas, as i have had the upper respiratory sickness that has made its rounds here. then they had a flu break out in the nursing home and started treating every patient with the tamiflu to ward this off and kept all in their rooms that they could. so i didn't want to give dad anything nor did i want to get another dose of whatever was lurking there. so i am taking my knitting and gonna spend long enough after bfast to watch a western with him. we have been very lucky with his health, he has been doing great and has perked up and doing better. 
i am working on a baby blanket, i found a scarf pattern i liked, so i just added more cast ons and am making it. its a easy 2 row repeat, knit one row, then knit, knit 2 together, then loop over,then repeat that. it makes for a lacy open look. and is a sort of mindless knit.
Jules are you going to like the new home more so and will it be handy for you to get to other places as well. i haven't stayed caught up enough to know. 
everyone HI. one day i will be back regular here, i do love it so. ok, times a ticken, gotta put on some jeans and bundle up. we had a bit of a warm up yesterday, almost made it to 60. we had ice Sunday, and bj had to work, as he was going out the back door and down the handycap ramp, his feet flew out from beneath him and flat on his back he went. he hit hard enough to break the ramp in half, just was so sore for several days. since he destroyed my ramp, i am having nephew in law rebuild only i want a porch first and then a ramp. Keagan is not a kid any more and i need a flat place for him to sit while we open the door and get inside. so new design. he is in second semester at college, loving it. ok, my love to all.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


Oh, My dear Caren, I am so sorry. I know everyone is heartbroken. My condolences....it's always so hard to lose our fur-babies.
Hugs, dear one,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a chilly dull Fife, some great recipes there Sam.
> Just up for some fruit juice and paracetamol as someone has given me the flu bug. have slept all night apart from the time stripping and remaking bed,and loading washing machine.will be heading back there shortly.
> Hope you all have a good weekend


I'm sorry to hear you've caught a bug. Hope you feel better very soon.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


You did a fine job, Sonja. You should pat yourself on the back for a job well done!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Just looked out the eindow and it is snowing!


Hope you don't get enough to interfere with getting out and about. We had a drizzle of snow last week that was gone in a couple of hours...my kind of snow storm!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Since I've had this cast on I've been grocery shopping on the net and I may well continue! It's well worth the delivery charge (about £3/US$4.50) and they bring it right into the kitchen. It's even better at the moment as DH (under instruction! :lol: ) puts it all away.


Wish we had that service here!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Southern Gal said:


> just popping in for a bit. i miss not getting to read and chat every wk. i work (cleaning at church) more hrs now that they have finished the class rooms up in the loft. so i lurk still. today, i have just taken bj to work, he is working 10 hr days for the next 4 days. his schedule has changed so that i now have to just look at the calendar at what hrs he hs down. i can't keep up, he works some 8 hr days also. this wk he works 4-10's and then is off 4 days.
> i am gonna get out of my jammies and go by and pick up some breakfast from Hardees and take to the Nursing Home. i haven't seen dad since Christmas, as i have had the upper respiratory sickness that has made its rounds here. then they had a flu break out in the nursing home and started treating every patient with the tamiflu to ward this off and kept all in their rooms that they could. so i didn't want to give dad anything nor did i want to get another dose of whatever was lurking there. so i am taking my knitting and gonna spend long enough after bfast to watch a western with him. we have been very lucky with his health, he has been doing great and has perked up and doing better.
> i am working on a baby blanket, i found a scarf pattern i liked, so i just added more cast ons and am making it. its a easy 2 row repeat, knit one row, then knit, knit 2 together, then loop over,then repeat that. it makes for a lacy open look. and is a sort of mindless knit.
> Jules are you going to like the new home more so and will it be handy for you to get to other places as well. i haven't stayed caught up enough to know.
> everyone HI. one day i will be back regular here, i do love it so. ok, times a ticken, gotta put on some jeans and bundle up. we had a bit of a warm up yesterday, almost made it to 60. we had ice Sunday, and bj had to work, as he was going out the back door and down the handycap ramp, his feet flew out from beneath him and flat on his back he went. he hit hard enough to break the ramp in half, just was so sore for several days. since he destroyed my ramp, i am having nephew in law rebuild only i want a porch first and then a ramp. Keagan is not a kid any more and i need a flat place for him to sit while we open the door and get inside. so new design. he is in second semester at college, loving it. ok, my love to all.


Glad you were able to visit for a while. You sound like you're very busy. I hope you can continue in good health. I know it's a relief that your dad is doing better.
Your DH is so lucky that the only thing broken was the ramp.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear you are not well . This flu bug is every where my pharmacist said it was a different strain of flu that was even affecting people who have had the flu vaccine . I hope you get well soon


A facebook friend posted last night that authorities were saying this year's vaccine was only about 25% effective. Then said if he was only 25% eff he would be fired. Problem being there are so many strains and it is a guess what will hit and then the strains mutate. I always get the shot.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> How many dpns do you use? I got ladders using just 4, but now l use 5 and no ladders. Good morning Sonja, it's cold and frosty here..


A friend who knits tons of socks says the key to no ladders is to tighten NOT the first stitch on the new needle but the second or third. Her socks are flawless.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


Very nice----I think you're a natural sock knitter!!! Now on to #2...are these for you?


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> Why not? As good a reason as any.
> They do go well togehter don't they? Esoceially on Pavlova- and Australian/NZ sit. Basically a (usually) large meringue with whipped cream on top and decorated with fruit.


Every time I hear the term pavlova and think of going through the Burough market in London and seeing the booth with large 9" circles of meringue (as big as a pie) and my sister in law and I trying to figure out how they'd be used. I cooked for my brother when I was there and wish I'd done the research to figure it out and make him a pavlova...but I certainly will the next time I see them in Dallas where he's now retired. I should probably start practicing.


----------



## jonibee

Welcome back..it's good to see you in print again..You outdid yourself with all of these recipes...Stay warm...


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> Do hope you are feeling better soon- had to search for this post as I missed it! And see later you want to be better for Tuesday. hopefully you will be well enough to go out both days even if you don't do anything those days


I do hope that it's a short-lived bug and that you're able to get on with your life. The flu hit me and although I didn't have a fever, I had the head and chest congestion with draining sinuses and croupy cough for nearly 2 weeks. Yesterday was the first day since the beginning of the year that I felt pretty good...feel even better today!! Let the birthday party begin---I ready!


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> How many dpns do you use? I got ladders using just 4, but now l use 5 and no ladders. Good morning Sonja, it's cold and frosty here..


I was surprised that using 4 with the 5th doing the worked better than 3 which was the way I learned. It seemed contrary that adding another needle would make it easier...but it did for me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Would cost me around $15 for delivery of $100 worth of goods- that cost seems quite high compared with the prices you all have been mentioning.


That is high--but a lot of things seem to be more expensive over there. I just used Schwans -- a private (not affiliated with a grocery store) --- June gave their products good reviews so I decided to try them for the frozen meats and vegetables. They had a special where first time customers got $15 off plus AARP coupon for another savings so I purchased things on special such as pork chops, beef patties, stir fry vegetables, talapia and of course some ice cream for the birthday party today. I'll let you know how well we like their foods after this weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Very hot night here- it is so hard to sleep when it is like that- but I better go and lie down again!
> Been looking up removal costs and rubbish skip hire- better be armed with some quotes for Tuesday.


I hope the next house has some cooling system of some sort.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> A facebook friend posted last night that authorities were saying this year's vaccine was only about 25% effective. Then said if he was only 25% eff he would be fired. Problem being there are so many strains and it is a guess what will hit and then the strains mutate. I always get the shot.


The rate of effectiveness keeps going down...I've heard quoted stats starting at 50% and then 30%...etc. I know it was 100% ineffective for me! And, there seems to be more cases being reported so I don't think we're over the worst of it yet. I heard where they've been working on a second vaccine knowing more about the strains that have arrived....developing and producing the vaccine is getting shorter in necessary lead time so the vaccine not being effective has really ramped up the efforts to be able to identify more accurately and develop and manufacture (all over the world instead of just 2-3 places) the vaccine identically....hopefully something good is coming out of this.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome to some old friends and our new visitors...as you can see the recipe start off by Sam is fantastic and he sets a virtual tea party table full of goodies and the drink of your choice. Come join us often.


----------



## Normaedern

I was sorry to hear that you are being harassed again, Julie. I do remeneber you thought shenanigans were afoot last October. {{{hugs}}} and prayers for you.


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you for support, it touched me deeply. Al's dementia is minimal for now. Mostly noticeable in times of stress,, or when I try and converse when he is doing something, or I change topics. He is a dear, gentle kind man. I am very fortunate.
Caren, so sad to loose Kiwi. Hugs. My niece had a Dane. What a love. She would lean up against me in the rocker and lounge all day. But as soon as they came home she'd be "patrolling" the property. See Dad, I'm your protector.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bonnie that blanket is cute. Thanks for pointing it out to us. Are you going to make one


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam you have really got lots of recipes again. Thanks for starting the new party.
> You said you want to do a blanket for the new great grandchild, I saw the cutest one I have ever seen on the digeest a few days ago. Looks like a bear tucked in bed, but can't remember what the heading was. I'll see if I can find it for you.
> 
> Found it isn't this too cute!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312693-1.html


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> I have considered doing it but not yet got around to it.
> 
> Went today to get a wedding present from a wedding registry. The shop I was in didn't have what I wanted so they tried another store. I was planning on going to pick up. The I said hold on- if they can wrap and deliver the present from here can I pay etc here and get it delivered? It did cost $13 but it is gift wrapped, a card included and delivered to the place the couple ask, in this case clearly after the honeymoon. So as it also saved me a trip I figured it was well worth it-maybe worth it anyway. ANd there was 50% off what I got them as well- a plus I didn't know about at the time I decided on it. So still cost considerably less than what I had been going to pay.


What my DS2 would call 'a result!'


----------



## Gweniepooh

Praying those antibiotics kick in quickly. Strep is miserable. A friend brought over Gone Girl last night for us to watch. Hope to see it tonight or maybe late afternoon.


Pup lover said:


> Step test was positive got antibiotics, taking cough meds and ibuprofen. Have the chills gargled with warm salt water ate and took meds. Under 2 blankets DH and I are watching Gone Girl and I am knitting. Headed to bed soon. I bought the fixings for zucchini soup and either vegetable or potatoe this week. Must just be in the air. Prayers and hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry to hear about Kiwi's passing. I know you gave her a wonderful life. {{{{hugs}}}}


NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> I was going to ask if it had continued but do you even have a daughter?


Yes dd and a gd both with the same name, but gd (Little Madam) is know as 'Bethforthemomet'!


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> You are still only knitting with 2. and 5 is meant to give less problem with ladders so might work better for you. Magic loop or two circulars are the best for avoiding ladders and you like Magic Loop so unless you want to master DPNs there is no need to do so. Nothing that you do on DPNs can't be done on magic loop or with a circular depending on the size. (well maybe with the exception of cord and that only uses 2 of them).


Thank you for that I think I will definitely keep using the magic loop as once I got used to it I found it so easy . With the DPNs I just felt as if my hands kept getting in the way


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Hope you don't get enough to interfere with getting out and about. We had a drizzle of snow last week that was gone in a couple of hours...my kind of snow storm!!
> Junek


Hi June,
snow went as quickly as it came so we walked down to the farmers market in the sunshine. I'm now cooking my marmalade and the kitchen is like a sauna. x


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well done Sonja! That sock looks great!


Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


----------



## Gweniepooh

Agnes please take care with the flu. So sorry it was passed on to you. Drink lots of fluids and stay warm. Pray you will recovery quickly.


agnescr said:


> I slept well Julie in spite of the bed change half way through the night,I think this will be more than just than one day,but not to long as there are lunch dates Tuesday and Wednesday that I would not like to miss but shall see how i am Monday before deciding


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Wish we had that service here!
> Junek


All our major supermarkets do it. I will ask them to deliver to you if you like :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Kansas g-ma said:


> A friend who knits tons of socks says the key to no ladders is to tighten NOT the first stitch on the new needle but the second or third. Her socks are flawless.


Yes that's what I do and it does work :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Every time I hear the term pavlova and think of going through the Burough market in London and seeing the booth with large 9" circles of meringue (as big as a pie) and my sister in law and I trying to figure out how they'd be used. I cooked for my brother when I was there and wish I'd done the research to figure it out and make him a pavlova...but I certainly will the next time I see them in Dallas where he's now retired. I should probably start practicing.


I find it best to just open wide and shove it in! Or you could crumble it into an Eaton Mess.


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> A facebook friend posted last night that authorities were saying this year's vaccine was only about 25% effective. Then said if he was only 25% eff he would be fired. Problem being there are so many strains and it is a guess what will hit and then the strains mutate. I always get the shot.


My oldest son has to get it as he has ulcerative colitis and now my husband has to get it too . Hopefully the vaccine will do some good against some types of flu . Apparently that's what has happened here the strain has mutated according to the pharmacist and that's why so many are getting the flu


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice----I think you're a natural sock knitter!!! Now on to #2...are these for you?


I started of just following the pattern to see if I could knit socks but as luck goes the one I have knit fits my foot beautifully so yes I'm going to keep them . Go well with my jeans


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> I do hope that it's a short-lived bug and that you're able to get on with your life. The flu hit me and although I didn't have a fever, I had the head and chest congestion with draining sinuses and croupy cough for nearly 2 weeks. Yesterday was the first day since the beginning of the year that I felt pretty good...feel even better today!! Let the birthday party begin---I ready!


You timed your recovery perfect , have a lovely time can't wait to see the painting


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking spot. Off to get coffee and morning meds. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Well done Sonja! That sock looks great!


Thank you I know you finished both of yours but I haven't seen a picture did I miss it some where ?


----------



## Normaedern

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for support, it touched me deeply. Al's dementia is minimal for now. Mostly noticeable in times of stress,, or when I try and converse when he is doing something, or I change topics. He is a dear, gentle kind man. I am very fortunate.
> Caren, so sad to loose Kiwi. Hugs. My niece had a Dane. What a love. She would lean up against me in the rocker and lounge all day. But as soon as they came home she'd be "patrolling" the property. See Dad, I'm your protector.


I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers are with you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I find it best to just open wide and shove it in! Or you could crumble it into an Eaton Mess.


I doubt I'll need the practice eating it---I mean making it....I know I don't have a Borough market around here where I can just go buy it....I think I'll make it here during the winter where there's little humidity...making it in Texas may end up a watery glob.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> I started of just following the pattern to see if I could knit socks but as luck goes the one I have knit fits my foot beautifully so yes I'm going to keep them . Go well with my jeans


Yes, they will!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Since I've had this cast on I've been grocery shopping on the net and I may well continue! It's well worth the delivery charge (about £3/US$4.50) and they bring it right into the kitchen. It's even better at the moment as DH (under instruction! :lol: ) puts it all away.


That must be very handy for people who can't get out. Can't imagine it will be available here( on the farm) anytime soon though. the store in town delivers to some of the old people in town & I think it is free. You must have your DH very well trained, sometimes I wonder where I went wrong :lol: :lol:

I'm always telling Delbert that I didn't train him like my friends have their DHs trained.

Agnes, hope you kick the flu bug soon, seems like it rally hangs on for some or comes back if you do too much. Take care.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sassafras...prayers; I know it's not easy.


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, So glad you will have more space with wider passageways. It must seem more and more real as the time gets closer.
> 
> AZ, So wonderful to hear that your DH is feeling well enough to be building a cat tree. Cats are amazing and you will be surprised once this kitty catches on. I know Sam is amazed at how his Kittie gets to the top of his closet. Hoping this surgery brings about good health for you too. Keep us posted. Very wise to stay away from people before the surgery. So much going around.
> 
> Sassafrass, Just saw where your DH was dizzy and left weak and hard to breathe deep. Hope DH will be ok but it has to be frustrating that he won't go to the doctor. Do take care of yourself somehow. Perhaps the mantras will help and talking on here too. Your DD sounds wonderful!!
> 
> Rookie, Have a wonderful time. If I know you, it will be GREAT!
> 
> Night Martina, but by the time you read this you will it will be morning. Glad your sister is some better but sorry you have not heard any news about the new place.
> 
> Don't know if anybody is interested in this but I found this link that is from a live camera facing the clock tower in Niagara on the Lake. It is such a lovely town. Can't see too much of it but perhaps in the daytime you can see some people:
> http://web27.streamhoster.com/sirccanada/lv_sirccanada_iframe_embed.html


I just looked at it and saw people walking around. It is amazing to see outdoor tents with people selling things during the snowy winter.


----------



## pacer

Bonnie7591 said:


> That must be very handy for people who can't get out. Can't imagine it will be available here anytime soon though. You must have your DH very well trained, sometimes I wonder where I went wrong :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm always telling Delbert that I didn't train him like my friends have their DHs trained.
> 
> Agnes, hope you kick the flu bug soon, seems like it rally hangs on for some or comes back if you do too much. Take care.


I presume that Delbert helps in other ways. Does Delbert do the farming?


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> I have considered doing it but not yet got around to it.
> 
> Went today to get a wedding present from a wedding registry. The shop I was in didn't have what I wanted so they tried another store. I was planning on going to pick up. The I said hold on- if they can wrap and deliver the present from here can I pay etc here and get it delivered? It did cost $13 but it is gift wrapped, a card included and delivered to the place the couple ask, in this case clearly after the honeymoon. So as it also saved me a trip I figured it was well worth it-maybe worth it anyway. ANd there was 50% off what I got them as well- a plus I didn't know about at the time I decided on it. So still cost considerably less than what I had been going to pay.


Sounds like you did well & saved yourself some time & effort too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> My oldest son has to get it as he has ulcerative colitis and now my husband has to get it too . Hopefully the vaccine will do some good against some types of flu . Apparently that's what has happened here the strain has mutated according to the pharmacist and that's why so many are getting the flu


I've also heard that even though you get the shot and later get the flu that the case isn't as severe and that would be good because they say this is awful.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie that blanket is cute. Thanks for pointing it out to us. Are you going to make one


I book marked it so I can find it when I decide I need to make one but DS2 hasn't found a girlfriend & I think DS1 is done making grand babies so it may be a while :roll:

Sonja, the sock looks great, you'll be a master in no time.

I used to get the flu vaccine, required for work but this year I missed the clinic. The doctor gave DH he'll for not getting it & after the flu we've had this winter I think we will make sure to take it every year


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I'm hoping the second one will go smoother as I now have some idea of what I'm doing


It will. You have had that aha! moment, and now when you do the next one, you will wonder why you thought it was so hard.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June,
> snow went as quickly as it came so we walked down to the farmers market in the sunshine. I'm now cooking my marmalade and the kitchen is like a sauna. x


If I'd woken up half an hour later I would have missed it completely!


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a chilly dull Fife, some great recipes there Sam.
> Just up for some fruit juice and paracetamol as someone has given me the flu bug. have slept all night apart from the time stripping and remaking bed,and loading washing machine.will be heading back there shortly.
> Hope you all have a good weekend


Hope you are better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


You did a great job on it!


----------



## Bonnie7591

pacer said:


> I presume that Delbert helps in other ways. Does Delbert do the farming?


Yes, he farms although most is now rented out. He always does all the grass cutting & keeps the snow plowed or blown. He did help some with the house in winter when I was working & especially. On the weeks I was on call as there just weren't enough hours in the day for me to keep up.
I just give him a bad time about being trained because when he asks friends to go fishing or whatever, they have to see what their wife has planned, he doesn't, just tells me


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Wish we had that service here!
> Junek


June, you might. Call your favorite supermarket and ask. You might be surprised! I know in a town 20 minutes from me, they did. We had friends, sadly now passed on, who he had MS and was in a wheel chair, and she was blind. All she had to do was call in her order. They would call her back with a total and she would give them a credit card number, and it would be delivered for them. They did it for years.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I started of just following the pattern to see if I could knit socks but as luck goes the one I have knit fits my foot beautifully so yes I'm going to keep them . Go well with my jeans


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've also heard that even though you get the shot and later get the flu that the case isn't as severe and that would be good because they say this is awful.


That wasn't my experience---I'd hate to think what this would have been like had it been more severe. I'm pretty sure the shots we got aren't helping at all for the strain around here...the nurse's office at the H.S. just can't keep up with the number of kids coming in.


----------



## Glennys 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've also heard that even though you get the shot and later get the flu that the case isn't as severe and that would be good because they say this is awful.


We just had a young man (36) pass away with the flu and his family said that he had had the flu shot.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> A friend who knits tons of socks says the key to no ladders is to tighten NOT the first stitch on the new needle but the second or third. Her socks are flawless.


That's what I do, too.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> That is high--but a lot of things seem to be more expensive over there. I just used Schwans -- a private (not affiliated with a grocery store) --- June gave their products good reviews so I decided to try them for the frozen meats and vegetables. They had a special where first time customers got $15 off plus AARP coupon for another savings so I purchased things on special such as pork chops, beef patties, stir fry vegetables, talapia and of course some ice cream for the birthday party today. I'll let you know how well we like their foods after this weekend.


I hope you enjoy their products as much as we do. They were out of something my daughter ordered last time, so we got their prepared ravioli to try. My my daughter made home made marinara sauce last night and we glad it over the ravioli. It was very good.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June,
> snow went as quickly as it came so we walked down to the farmers market in the sunshine. I'm now cooking my marmalade and the kitchen is like a sauna. x


With still no furnace, I know the heat from cooking the marmalade feels good.
I'm glad the weather was nice enough for a stroll to the shops!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> All our major supermarkets do it. I will ask them to deliver to you if you like :lol:


Thanks, but I don't think I could handle the delivery charge!!!ROFL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> June, you might. Call your favorite supermarket and ask. You might be surprised! I know in a town 20 minutes from me, they did. We had friends, sadly now passed on, who he had MS and was in a wheel chair, and she was blind. All she had to do was call in her order. They would call her back with a total and she would give them a credit card number, and it would be delivered for them. They did it for years.


We've checked with the stores and sadly, it's not offered.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I know exactly what you mean hot and muggy they say here but I bet it's never as hot as what you get it . It sure does cost money to move which must be hard when the move is not even by choice
> Hope you get at least a few more hours of sleep


Hot for as long as we can get it would be a bit of a disaster in Britain- I remember one summer not so long back when there was little rain, and all the foundations of the buildings started cracking up (this was in parts of Britain) I suspect I will be in debt to the Government for the rest of my life, because of this enforced move. I have rested at least- not quite slept but better than sitting over the computer all night- which I have ben known to do!!!!


----------



## jknappva

Glennys 2 said:


> We just had a young man (36) pass away with the flu and his family said that he had had the flu shot.


In our neighboring state of NC and here in VA, there have been 36 deaths. A scary situation!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> But how much are you paying for the taxi and bus fares to get yourself there and back?


At the most the bus would be $4 if I wanted to get away really early- that direction I always bus home because the taxi would be about $8. In the other direction the bus varies from free, to two dollars for an early start, and about $4.30 for the taxi home- so it still is not really economical!


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming your way agnes - hope it gets you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Good morning from a chilly dull Fife, some great recipes there Sam.
> Just up for some fruit juice and paracetamol as someone has given me the flu bug. have slept all night apart from the time stripping and remaking bed,and loading washing machine.will be heading back there shortly.
> Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## iamsam

great sock swedenme - good knitting. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


----------



## iamsam

always good to hear from you southern gal - sounds like you have been busy. guess they have been having some wicked weather in Arkansas. --- sam

http://elanaspantry.com/cherry-berry-syrup/


Southern Gal said:


> just popping in for a bit. i miss not getting to read and chat every wk. i work (cleaning at church) more hrs now that they have finished the class rooms up in the loft. so i lurk still. today, i have just taken bj to work, he is working 10 hr days for the next 4 days. his schedule has changed so that i now have to just look at the calendar at what hrs he hs down. i can't keep up, he works some 8 hr days also. this wk he works 4-10's and then is off 4 days.
> i am gonna get out of my jammies and go by and pick up some breakfast from Hardees and take to the Nursing Home. i haven't seen dad since Christmas, as i have had the upper respiratory sickness that has made its rounds here. then they had a flu break out in the nursing home and started treating every patient with the tamiflu to ward this off and kept all in their rooms that they could. so i didn't want to give dad anything nor did i want to get another dose of whatever was lurking there. so i am taking my knitting and gonna spend long enough after bfast to watch a western with him. we have been very lucky with his health, he has been doing great and has perked up and doing better.
> i am working on a baby blanket, i found a scarf pattern i liked, so i just added more cast ons and am making it. its a easy 2 row repeat, knit one row, then knit, knit 2 together, then loop over,then repeat that. it makes for a lacy open look. and is a sort of mindless knit.
> Jules are you going to like the new home more so and will it be handy for you to get to other places as well. i haven't stayed caught up enough to know.
> everyone HI. one day i will be back regular here, i do love it so. ok, times a ticken, gotta put on some jeans and bundle up. we had a bit of a warm up yesterday, almost made it to 60. we had ice Sunday, and bj had to work, as he was going out the back door and down the handycap ramp, his feet flew out from beneath him and flat on his back he went. he hit hard enough to break the ramp in half, just was so sore for several days. since he destroyed my ramp, i am having nephew in law rebuild only i want a porch first and then a ramp. Keagan is not a kid any more and i need a flat place for him to sit while we open the door and get inside. so new design. he is in second semester at college, loving it. ok, my love to all.


----------



## Nilzavg

Wow that's a lot of good recipes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all!! I'm still reading last week's TP, although I did speed read through Sam's opening recipes. Gonna have to copy a few of them - YUM!

Did some sewing this morning - hemmed a dress for GD Abby and shortened some jeans for Bob - we are both so short that I always have to shorten any pants we buy! 

Well, have to go get ready to go to a town about 20 miles away - GD Abby is in the All-County Chorus this year and they have a concert this afternoon. Each middle-school music teacher picks their best singers for this chorus. In high school, the kids have to audition, so next year Abby will have to prepare a song to audition with. She's fairly shy, so that's going to be hard for her, but she has a beautiful voice and I know she can do it.

Hope I can catch up when I get home. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party nilzavg - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you will stop in again real soon - we are here nonstop all week long - fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it are always available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Nilzavg said:


> Wow that's a lot of good recipes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Cashmeregma said:


> Don't know if anybody is interested in this but I found this link that is from a live camera facing the clock tower in Niagara on the Lake. It is such a lovely town. Can't see too much of it but perhaps in the daytime you can see some people:
> http://web27.streamhoster.com/sirccanada/lv_sirccanada_iframe_embed.html


One of my favorite places. We must try to meet there this oming summer


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Every time I hear the term pavlova and think of going through the Burough market in London and seeing the booth with large 9" circles of meringue (as big as a pie) and my sister in law and I trying to figure out how they'd be used. I cooked for my brother when I was there and wish I'd done the research to figure it out and make him a pavlova...but I certainly will the next time I see them in Dallas where he's now retired. I should probably start practicing.


You should give it a go - I'm no baker and I can make one! My biggest problem is getting it off the tray (and yes I've tried oil, paper...both, but still it wants to stick :roll: ) but even if it cracks it doesn't really matter as you're covering it in cream and fruit. The only thing I would say is make sure your meringue recipe has vinegar in it as that seems to make it the lovely chewy type of meringue, as opposed to the dry 'explosive' kind.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> That must be very handy for people who can't get out. Can't imagine it will be available here( on the farm) anytime soon though. the store in town delivers to some of the old people in town & I think it is free. You must have your DH very well trained, sometimes I wonder where I went wrong :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm always telling Delbert that I didn't train him like my friends have their DHs trained.


It's amazing what he's learned during these last 3 weeks! :lol: How much of it he'll put into practise once I'm back on my feet (literally! :lol: ) is debatable!


----------



## budasha

Hope you and Puplover get better soon.

Rookie - the potato soup sounds so good. so does you detox salad. I'm going to give that a try.

Desert Joy - So difficult to hear that your DH has been diagnosed with dementia. I hope that he still has many good days.



agnescr said:


> Good morning from a chilly dull Fife, some great recipes there Sam.
> Just up for some fruit juice and paracetamol as someone has given me the flu bug. have slept all night apart from the time stripping and remaking bed,and loading washing machine.will be heading back there shortly.
> Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## budasha

Nice sock even if it doesn't show true colour.



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


----------



## budasha

Is anyone using Internet Explorer? I keep getting a message saying that they have stopped working. It is really annoying now.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Hot for as long as we can get it would be a bit of a disaster in Britain- I remember one summer not so long back when there was little rain, and all the foundations of the buildings started cracking up (this was in parts of Britain) I suspect I will be in debt to the Government for the rest of my life, because of this enforced move. I have rested at least- not quite slept but better than sitting over the computer all night- which I have ben known to do!!!!


There will be none of that in the coming weeks . I guess you will be so busy during the day that by the time it's bed time you will gladly go to sleep


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> In our neighboring state of NC and here in VA, there have been 36 deaths. A scary situation!
> Junek


That's terrible . But it's just as bad here lots of people getting really poorly with it .I haven't been watching much news recently as it gets me so mad and I get on my soap box as my husband says . But someone did tell me there were doctors on talking about it being a very bad year already and we haven't really had any bad weather yet


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> great sock swedenme - good knitting. --- sam


Thank you Sam .I've started the second so should have a pair soonish


----------



## Nilzavg

Thank you, thewren


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> One of my favorite places. We must try to meet there this oming summer


Wonderful. Too bad Melody isn't still on here. Maybe Budasha also. I have to laugh as spell check keeps changing Budasha to Buddha every time, so if I'm saying Buddha you will know I typed it right and spell check changed it. I miss KiwiFrau. Hope all is ok as I know her daughter was getting cancer treatment if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

budasha said:


> Is anyone using Internet Explorer? I keep getting a message saying that they have stopped working. It is really annoying now.


Mine does that every now and then but not usually more than twice in a day. And then usually a long time before it does it again. You might run a scan with your virus protection to be sure you don't have something nasty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> You should give it a go - I'm no baker and I can make one! My biggest problem is getting it off the tray (and yes I've tried oil, paper...both, but still it wants to stick :roll: ) but even if it cracks it doesn't really matter as you're covering it in cream and fruit. The only thing I would say is make sure your meringue recipe has vinegar in it as that seems to make it the lovely chewy type of meringue, as opposed to the dry 'explosive' kind.


I've always wanted to make one since having it in Germany and Austria. Thanks for the vinegar tip. Chewy is nice. Does anybody else on here no about sponge toffee. How I used to love that. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Cashmeregma

Found out what is going on in Niagara on the Lake in such cold weather. How I wish I was there.

NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE ICEWINE VILLAGE
QUEEN STREET, NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE
January 17, 11 am to 5 pm
January 18, 12 pm to 5 pm
Niagara-on-the-Lakes historic Queen Street transforms into an unforgettable winter wonderland as the town comes together to play their part in wine countrys annual celebration of Icewine. Sample local icewine and savoury and sweet Icewine-inspired culinary creations. Admission to Niagara-on-the-Lakes Icewine Village is free.

FLASH & PANACHE: ICEWINE COCKTAIL COMPETITION
QUEEN STREET, NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE
January 17, 9 pm to 11 pm
Shaken, stirred, muddled and mixed. When Niagara-on-the-Lakes mixologists include Icewine into their cocktail repertoire, exciting things happen! Only one person will take away the top honours, but we suggest you sample each cocktail and judge for yourself! This event has become a highlight of our festival dont miss this party!


----------



## jknappva

Nilzavg said:


> Wow that's a lot of good recipes. Thanks for sharing.


Welcome! I don't think you've visited with us before. We're here all week and Sam starts a new Tea Party every Fri.
Junek


----------



## Karena

Thanks. Roasted sweet potatoes, yes. Copied the scones, not now. Working off about 3 extra pounds. Holiday pounds. 
Karena


----------



## Bonnie7591

Terrible to hear of so many deaths from the flu, I had not heard that before.

I just got back from DSs house, finally got that hallway done, 5 doors to go around, not a very big area but took forever. I'm so glad it's done. Now baseboards & trim to stain, then other than some cleaning & maybe making curtains if he wants them, my contribution should be done.
I'm parked on the couch just now catching up here & watching House Hunters International, they are talking about Jersey, Channel Islands so. I'm getting to see some of TNS area. Sometimes see some nice sights, armchair travel.


----------



## jknappva

Nilzavg said:


> Wow that's a lot of good recipes. Thanks for sharing.


Welcome! I don't think you've visited with us before. We're here all week and Sam starts a new Tea Party every Fri.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> I've always wanted to make one since having it in Germany and Austria. Thanks for the vinegar tip. Chewy is nice. Does anybody else on here no about sponge toffee. How I used to love that. Mmmmmmm


I haven't made pavlova either but did copy the recipe with intentions t try it. Maybe when I have fresh berries next summer. We don't get very good strawberries this time of year, moree like eating damp cardboard. :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!! I'm still reading last week's TP, although I did speed read through Sam's opening recipes. Gonna have to copy a few of them - YUM!
> 
> Did some sewing this morning - hemmed a dress for GD Abby and shortened some jeans for Bob - we are both so short that I always have to shorten any pants we buy!
> 
> Well, have to go get ready to go to a town about 20 miles away - GD Abby is in the All-County Chorus this year and they have a concert this afternoon. Each middle-school music teacher picks their best singers for this chorus. In high school, the kids have to audition, so next year Abby will have to prepare a song to audition with. She's fairly shy, so that's going to be hard for her, but she has a beautiful voice and I know she can do it.
> 
> Hope I can catch up when I get home. Love and hugs, Paula


Good to hear from you, Paula. My children, unfortunately, inherited my non-ability to carry a tune and I'm afraid my grand-children are also afflicted with my voice!!
I'm sure Abby will do great auditioning since she does sing publicly!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't made pavlova either but did copy the recipe with intentions t try it. Maybe when I have fresh berries next summer. We don't get very good strawberries this time of year, moree like eating damp cardboard. :lol:


Same here .They go up in price because they come from some other country but they are hard and have no taste to them


----------



## Nilzavg

jknappva said:


> Welcome! I don't think you've visited with us before. We're here all week and Sam starts a new Tea Party every Fri.
> Junek


It truly is my first time, should I'd been here before, I would've never left.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> At the most the bus would be $4 if I wanted to get away really early- that direction I always bus home because the taxi would be about $8. In the other direction the bus varies from free, to two dollars for an early start, and about $4.30 for the taxi home- so it still is not really economical!


Oh dear, and I now on a fixed limited income that takes a big chunk. :thumbdown:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Off to get coffee and morning meds. TTYL


Oh no, just wanted to go get some after reading this and it is already after 3pm. Where did my day go. Guess it had better be herbal tea.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> I just looked at it and saw people walking around. It is amazing to see outdoor tents with people selling things during the snowy winter.


Yes, quite appropriate once I found out it is for ice wine. :thumbup: :thumbup: Had me a little puzzled. I do, however, remember in Germany seeing people out drinking beer at the tables all dressed up in their coats and hats. Especially at Christmas and New Years. We would drink coffee sitting outside with coats and hats on too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Agnes, So sorry you got the flu. Miserable. Hope you have everything you need. Healing wishes coming your way.

Budasha, I'm wondering if it needs an update. Sometimes I get messages that things aren't going to work any more because I need a newer version. Don't know if that' what it is or not., but that just recently happened to me when I tried to watch Netflix with Silverlight and then iPhoto finally wouldn't let me use photos as my version was way too old. Not the same thing as what you are asking about though.

It looks like there is something special going on in Niagara on the Lake with the tents up and lots and lots of people now. Empty streets last night when I pulled it up so quite different now. I just enlarged the cam view to full screen and it looks like a craft fair. Cold weather for an outdoor one.

GrandmaPaula, How special to have your GD be one of the favorite singers. What a beautiful voice she must have and I know she has done some lovely performing before. Hope you didn't wear any buttons as they will all be popping off with pride.

Southerngal, Hope DH is feeling better after that awful fall. Just not easy to ice skate when you are trying to walk. I know how sore he must have been. Hope nothing seriously injured and that you get your ramp rebuilt soon.

Bonnie, When you said you were on call, are you still a nurse on call?

Rookie, You sure got a bad case of the flu. It takes a while to come back from it with energy, etc. Hope you are starting to get back to your regular bright and energetic self.

Glennys 2, How awful about the young man passing from the flu even after having the shot. Tragic for sure.

Kansas g-ma & June, Thank you for the tip about which stitch to tighten for no ladders!

Purple, Your whole house must smell wonderful and there is nothing better than homemade.

Julie, Sorry to hear this is going to be such an expense. What is the government paying you that you must pay back? You don't have to answer if it is too complicated, but wondering what they are doing to help that means you owe them for the rest of your life?

June, That is sure a lot of deaths from the flu, or at least it sounds like it to me. Since we have one of our members losing a relative to superbugs I have been watching a documentary and they say we are entering the age where antibiotics will no longer help and many of the companies aren't working on more. I hope things have changed since they made this movie, but one company at the forefront is stopping. I won't go into more detail but there is so much more than we know going on other than MRSA and Ebola.

Sassafrass, So glad to hear that he has been a gentle and caring man and that for this time the dementia is minimal. I know you are treasuring every good moment you have. 

Kate, That is so wonderful that you can get your groceries delivered. The best we can do is have them shop and then we go and pick them up. I haven't done that but have heard it is available. They said they tried delivering and it didn't work????

Darowil, You did great shopping for that wedding present. Quite a lovely surprise to get things on sale and I think in this case, worth the delivery charge, which included card and wrapping, and of course, your time you now have for knitting.

:-D  :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Nilzavg said:


> It truly is my first time, should I'd been here before, I would've never left.


Welcome from another newbie .I have been here 2weeks now and every body is very friendly and very chatty.You will soon get to know every one Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, quite appropriate once I found out it is for ice wine. :thumbup: :thumbup: Had me a little puzzled.  I do, however, remember in Germany seeing people out drinking beer at the tables all dressed up in their coats and hats. Especially at Christmas and New Years. We would drink coffee sitting outside with coats and hats on too.


Did you go to the christmas markets when you stayed in Germany I went to a couple in Berlin a few year ago when my friend was living there


----------



## kiwifrau

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful. Too bad Melody isn't still on here. Maybe Budasha also. I have to laugh as spell check keeps changing Budasha to Buddha every time, so if I'm saying Buddha you will know I typed it right and spell check changed it. I miss KiwiFrau. Hope all is ok as I know her daughter was getting cancer treatment if I remember correctly.


I'm here, just never seem to be able to keep up, very busy over Christmas and New Year period. Had a wonderful 3 - 4 days with my daughter, even stayed an extra day as we were having fun going to some of the Boxing Day Sales. Neither of us had ever done this before thinking of the crowds etc., etc. There were none, were ever we went and we both were lucky enough to pick up a few excellent deals @ 70 - 80% off. She is doing well, opens up a little more each time we are together. She is a fighter and is trying to live life to the fullest, we both are. One step at a time, like so many others in the same or similar situations.

Myself, I've been pampering myself big time these past 2 days as I've a terrible sore throat, drinking lots of lots of hot Lemon drink with honey, ginger and cinnamon mixed in.
1st night I woke with my sore throat, made myself a cup of hot red wine with sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and a squeeze of lemon. That was really good! Ha! 
This morning I was reading all the Topics on KP, saw a photo of a little baby's hat and thought, ha! Instead of sitting here and feeling sorry for yourself, get your knitting out and knit a Preemie Hat, so I did.
So have to say "thanks" to Craftycait13" and too "jinx" for the free pattern link. I've posted a photo of mine as well on there.

After that I felt so alive again, lol! Had 3 chocolate cookies and another Lemon Tea drink then lay down for an hour or so. Yes I am truly pampering myself. Tomorrow I will be better for sure.

Sam once again, don't know how you have the time to do what you do for us on the Tea Party, but please believe me when I say it is very much appreciated, by "ALL" of us.

Thanks also so "darowil" with the summary of the past weeks events on KP Tea Party as well.

Sorry to hear that "Kiwi" NanaCarens dog has passed, always difficult when they are loved so much and part of the Family.

Goodness so many going through Bad times, but we all try to look on the brightside and hope for better things to come. At least I do.

Lemon Tea/drink time again. "HUGS to ALL".


----------



## pacer

Nilzavg said:


> It truly is my first time, should I'd been here before, I would've never left.


Welcome to the tea party. One never knows what we will discuss each week but seldom are we at a loss for words.


----------



## pacer

Kiwifrau...So glad to see you back with us. Sorry to hear you have not been feeling well. I am glad your daughter is choosing to live life to the fullest and deal with things as needed. Take care. We missed you.


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, quite appropriate once I found out it is for ice wine. :thumbup: :thumbup: Had me a little puzzled. I do, however, remember in Germany seeing people out drinking beer at the tables all dressed up in their coats and hats. Especially at Christmas and New Years. We would drink coffee sitting outside with coats and hats on too.


I would have to drink hot tea or hot chocolate if milling about outside in the cold. It was 43 degrees here today and it felt like a major warm front after the negative temperatures last week.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Good morning cold and frosty here too . I just used 4 . Might try 5 although that might be one needle to far for me . I kept making myself laugh using the circular needle because when I picked it up I kept looking for the other needle.
> You have the same name as my mum and sister had


I did dpns for my sister's hat that was knit from the inside out and was my first time using them. Quite laughable at the time and rather like Purple fi's description of the octopus. Used 5, 4 holding the stitches and the 5th to knit. Boy did I ever have a hard time managing all those needles with so few stitches at the very beginning and I wouldn't know which stitch was on what needle. I finally did a real no no and put a little notch in each one and blackened it with marker. :shock: :shock: :shock: That did help me although it didn't help the needles.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Cashmeregma said:


> Found out what is going on in Niagara on the Lake in such cold weather. How I wish I was there.
> 
> FLASH & PANACHE: ICEWINE COCKTAIL COMPETITION
> QUEEN STREET, NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE
> January 17, 9 pm to 11 pm
> Shaken, stirred, muddled and mixed. When Niagara-on-the-Lakes mixologists include Icewine into their cocktail repertoire, exciting things happen! Only one person will take away the top honours, but we suggest you sample each cocktail and judge for yourself! This event has become a highlight of our festival dont miss this party!


When I left teaching; I went to work for Peller Estates/ Andres Winery. I taught "Cooking With Wine" demonstrations in their stores. I had always loved the area but that kind of sealed the deal for me.
I love the old hotel, the Xmas store and the Shaw Festival. I even love the old fort from the War of 1812.

Would any of our Tea Party folks like some of the recipies from the cook book I wrote for the winery?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kiwifrau, So glad to hear from you. Great to hear about your lovely time with your DD and the fabulous deals you got shopping. She sounds like such a lovely person, but then, whey wouldn't she be with you for her mother.

Hope you are soon back in tip top shape and over this cold you are getting. Well, it seems like everyone is getting this darn cold. Glad you can lie down when you need to and hey, hot red wine with your special concoction sounds wonderful. At least if you have to suffer, you do it with style and aplomb. Love your attitude too.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> I would have to drink hot tea or hot chocolate if milling about outside in the cold. It was 43 degrees here today and it felt like a major warm front after the negative temperatures last week.


Yes, and get a big fan out and blow it my way. ;-) :XD: :XD: Looks like we'll be in the 40's tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> When I left teaching; I went to work for Peller Estates/ Andres Winery. I taught "Cooking With Wine" demonstrations in their stores. I had always loved the area but that kind of sealed the deal for me.
> I love the old hotel, the Xmas store and the Shaw Festival. I even love the old fort from the War of 1812.
> 
> Would any of our Tea Party folks like some of the recipies from the cook book I wrote for the winery?


Oh my goodness, yes!!!! Thank you for offering. Do you mean you created those recipes????? When you say old hotel, I'm thinking Prince of Wales?? I love it and then the horse and buggies outside. Haven't stayed there but have taken my aunt there and my mom and sister and a friend for high tea or a meal. Not all at the same time. DH and I have been there too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Would cost me around $15 for delivery of $100 worth of goods- that cost seems quite high compared with the prices you all have been mentioning.


They get you coming and going it seems. One could buy a lot for $15. I see Darowil mentioned about the cost of getting to the store and back with groceries and if a taxi is $8 and the bus $4 then the delivery would only be actually $3. Well that is if you did the bus getting there and the taxi when your cart is full coming home. Wish you had like one of them mentioned, where if you spend over a certain amount, delivery is free.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, How great you are getting to see the Channel Islands area on tv. Nice to know more about the area where TNS lives. She will put on a link for watching these birds hatch on a special island when the right time arrives. It is so much fun.

Rookie, Just read where you are feeling better today. YAY. Glad to hear that and have a wonderful time Party Girl. :wink: 

Southern Gal, I think it is so cute that your father loves westerns and you take the time to go watch them with him. Precious moments for sure. You are so busy that it is a gift of your time. I can tell you from taking time out for my dad that you will not regret it.

Kate, Glad you've perfected the shower maneuvers. :thumbup: :thumbup: Happy Knitting. Rather funny but when I first read where you said "Since I've had this cast on..." I was thinking knitting, meaning you were busy knitting and not going out shopping. LOL realized what you meant right away and had a good laugh.

Purple, See you tighten up the ladders the same way. Learn so much on here.

Darowil, Nice that you are in the 20's instead of the 40's. I would melt. 

I am almost caught up but probably missed some. Nice to see the new people and wonderful to see some who've been gone awhile.

Gone Girl, saw it at the movies. Think you will like it. Reminds me of the real life story but rather fictionalized with twists and I like twists.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> It's good to hear that Alan is feeling well enough to be about building things, and a kitty tree is great, don't worry mom, the kitty will be fine.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Didn't post a picture of both....have given them to my sister as a present...sorry. Figured that since they looked alike it wasn't necessary...LOL


Swedenme said:


> Thank you I know you finished both of yours but I haven't seen a picture did I miss it some where ?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Greetings and a hearty welcome Nilzavg. It's always nice to have new folks join in the conversation here on the tea party. Hope you'll chat with us. 


Nilzavg said:


> Wow that's a lot of good recipes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Speaking of Melody.....does anyone know the name of the pattern she used when making all the baby dresses? At the time I didn't know my friends were expecting a little girl and now of course I'd like to make some in various sizes. If anyone knows of it PLEASE let me know. Thanks in advance.


Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful. Too bad Melody isn't still on here. Maybe Budasha also. I have to laugh as spell check keeps changing Budasha to Buddha every time, so if I'm saying Buddha you will know I typed it right and spell check changed it. I miss KiwiFrau. Hope all is ok as I know her daughter was getting cancer treatment if I remember correctly.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes this forum is quite addicting. We have become like one big sharing family. So glad you've joined us! Do you have anything on the needles?


Nilzavg said:


> It truly is my first time, should I'd been here before, I would've never left.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> just popping in for a bit. i miss not getting to read and chat every wk. i work (cleaning at church) more hrs now that they have finished the class rooms up in the loft. so i lurk still. today, i have just taken bj to work, he is working 10 hr days for the next 4 days. his schedule has changed so that i now have to just look at the calendar at what hrs he hs down. i can't keep up, he works some 8 hr days also. this wk he works 4-10's and then is off 4 days.
> i am gonna get out of my jammies and go by and pick up some breakfast from Hardees and take to the Nursing Home. i haven't seen dad since Christmas, as i have had the upper respiratory sickness that has made its rounds here. then they had a flu break out in the nursing home and started treating every patient with the tamiflu to ward this off and kept all in their rooms that they could. so i didn't want to give dad anything nor did i want to get another dose of whatever was lurking there. so i am taking my knitting and gonna spend long enough after bfast to watch a western with him. we have been very lucky with his health, he has been doing great and has perked up and doing better.
> i am working on a baby blanket, i found a scarf pattern i liked, so i just added more cast ons and am making it. its a easy 2 row repeat, knit one row, then knit, knit 2 together, then loop over,then repeat that. it makes for a lacy open look. and is a sort of mindless knit.
> Jules are you going to like the new home more so and will it be handy for you to get to other places as well. i haven't stayed caught up enough to know.
> everyone HI. one day i will be back regular here, i do love it so. ok, times a ticken, gotta put on some jeans and bundle up. we had a bit of a warm up yesterday, almost made it to 60. we had ice Sunday, and bj had to work, as he was going out the back door and down the handycap ramp, his feet flew out from beneath him and flat on his back he went. he hit hard enough to break the ramp in half, just was so sore for several days. since he destroyed my ramp, i am having nephew in law rebuild only i want a porch first and then a ramp. Keagan is not a kid any more and i need a flat place for him to sit while we open the door and get inside. so new design. he is in second semester at college, loving it. ok, my love to all.


Good to see when you can find the time to pop in. It's amazing how well you Dad has done since he went into the home after having been so unwell before. Just sitting knitting and watching Westerns will so nice for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto from me too Kiwifrau


pacer said:


> Kiwifrau...So glad to see you back with us. Sorry to hear you have not been feeling well. I am glad your daughter is choosing to live life to the fullest and deal with things as needed. Take care. We missed you.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I do hope that it's a short-lived bug and that you're able to get on with your life. The flu hit me and although I didn't have a fever, I had the head and chest congestion with draining sinuses and croupy cough for nearly 2 weeks. Yesterday was the first day since the beginning of the year that I felt pretty good...feel even better today!! Let the birthday party begin---I ready!


Yeah at last- in time to enjoy th b irthday party- just don't overdo it and slip back again.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> The rate of effectiveness keeps going down...I've heard quoted stats starting at 50% and then 30%...etc. I know it was 100% ineffective for me! And, there seems to be more cases being reported so I don't think we're over the worst of it yet. I heard where they've been working on a second vaccine knowing more about the strains that have arrived....developing and producing the vaccine is getting shorter in necessary lead time so the vaccine not being effective has really ramped up the efforts to be able to identify more accurately and develop and manufacture (all over the world instead of just 2-3 places) the vaccine identically....hopefully something good is coming out of this.


Last winter was our worst for the flu on record (since keeping the records that is). The problem is the nasty little bugs insist on changing etc just becuase they want to survive. Very uncoperative of them indeed. It amazes that they can anticipate with degree of effectiveness just which one/s will be the biggest problem in the coming year. It's not like fashion where you can dictate what will be in fashion the next year to some extent.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Of course we would!!!! Bring them on Trish.


Onthewingsofadove said:


> When I left teaching; I went to work for Peller Estates/ Andres Winery. I taught "Cooking With Wine" demonstrations in their stores. I had always loved the area but that kind of sealed the deal for me.
> I love the old hotel, the Xmas store and the Shaw Festival. I even love the old fort from the War of 1812.
> 
> Would any of our Tea Party folks like some of the recipies from the cook book I wrote for the winery?


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Yes dd and a gd both with the same name, but gd (Little Madam) is know as 'Bethforthemomet'!


Guess Little Madam had to have a name! Not sure I've ever heard her called anything but LM


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of Melody.....does anyone know the name of the pattern she used when making all the baby dresses? At the time I didn't know my friends were expecting a little girl and now of course I'd like to make some in various sizes. If anyone knows of it PLEASE let me know. Thanks in advance.


I think this is the one but there are many variations.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


----------



## KatyNora

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of Melody.....does anyone know the name of the pattern she used when making all the baby dresses? At the time I didn't know my friends were expecting a little girl and now of course I'd like to make some in various sizes. If anyone knows of it PLEASE let me know. Thanks in advance.


I think you mean the all-in-one top, Gwen. There are three patterns: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top for newborns; and http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-sleeveless-baby-top-6-months--9---12-months for up to 12 months; and http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-all-in-one-sleeveless-top for toddlers and little girls. I've only ever worked the newborn one so far, but it wasn't difficult so I suppose the larger sizes are equally easy.

I hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## iamsam

that does sound like fun. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Found out what is going on in Niagara on the Lake in such cold weather. How I wish I was there.
> 
> NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE ICEWINE VILLAGE
> QUEEN STREET, NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE
> January 17, 11 am to 5 pm
> January 18, 12 pm to 5 pm
> Niagara-on-the-Lakes historic Queen Street transforms into an unforgettable winter wonderland as the town comes together to play their part in wine countrys annual celebration of Icewine. Sample local icewine and savoury and sweet Icewine-inspired culinary creations. Admission to Niagara-on-the-Lakes Icewine Village is free.
> 
> FLASH & PANACHE: ICEWINE COCKTAIL COMPETITION
> QUEEN STREET, NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE
> January 17, 9 pm to 11 pm
> Shaken, stirred, muddled and mixed. When Niagara-on-the-Lakes mixologists include Icewine into their cocktail repertoire, exciting things happen! Only one person will take away the top honours, but we suggest you sample each cocktail and judge for yourself! This event has become a highlight of our festival dont miss this party!


----------



## iamsam

good to see you karena - don't those sweet potatoes sound good - I would like to try and make sweet potato fries some time - think they would be good. --- sam



Karena said:


> Thanks. Roasted sweet potatoes, yes. Copied the scones, not now. Working off about 3 extra pounds. Holiday pounds.
> Karena


----------



## iamsam

Heidi bought some strawberries at Kroger last week - three pounds for $5 - said they were not too bad - I think it is a little early myself - I'm waiting for the grapes to start - love green and red grapes. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't made pavlova either but did copy the recipe with intentions t try it. Maybe when I have fresh berries next summer. We don't get very good strawberries this time of year, moree like eating damp cardboard. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of Melody.....does anyone know the name of the pattern she used when making all the baby dresses? At the time I didn't know my friends were expecting a little girl and now of course I'd like to make some in various sizes. If anyone knows of it PLEASE let me know. Thanks in advance.


I'm looking but haven't found it yet. Here's a darling sweater she did, but I'll keep looking:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85920-1.html


----------



## iamsam

that is excellent news nilzavg - we love new members that stick around - we will be looking for you often. --- sam



Nilzavg said:


> It truly is my first time, should I'd been here before, I would've never left.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> That wasn't my experience---I'd hate to think what this would have been like had it been more severe. I'm pretty sure the shots we got aren't helping at all for the strain around here...the nurse's office at the H.S. just can't keep up with the number of kids coming in.


I would think if the flu you get post vaccine is one you were vaccinated against then it is most likely that you will get a mild dose of it. If however you get one that was not in the vaccine it will have little if any impact on the severity. And maybe if it is a mutation it will be affected to some extent by the vaccine but not as much as the non-mutated form (depends on how similar to the orginal the mutation is- does the body recognise it as something it has seen before or not?)


----------



## pacer

Onthewingsofadove said:


> When I left teaching; I went to work for Peller Estates/ Andres Winery. I taught "Cooking With Wine" demonstrations in their stores. I had always loved the area but that kind of sealed the deal for me.
> I love the old hotel, the Xmas store and the Shaw Festival. I even love the old fort from the War of 1812.
> 
> Would any of our Tea Party folks like some of the recipies from the cook book I wrote for the winery?


That would be great. I have a niece who loves wine and has visited the wineries in Napa Valley.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, In searching I found out that it is called "All In One."

I never saw this but look what Melody won:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284916-1.html

I know she is too busy to be posting but I do miss her. Wow, quite a win.


----------



## iamsam

sending you tons of healing energy kiwifrau to wrap you and your daughter up in healing goodness. hope tomorrow sees you back in the pink. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, just never seem to be able to keep up, very busy over Christmas and New Year period. Had a wonderful 3 - 4 days with my daughter, even stayed an extra day as we were having fun going to some of the Boxing Day Sales. Neither of us had ever done this before thinking of the crowds etc., etc. There were none, were ever we went and we both were lucky enough to pick up a few excellent deals @ 70 - 80% off. She is doing well, opens up a little more each time we are together. She is a fighter and is trying to live life to the fullest, we both are. One step at a time, like so many others in the same or similar situations.
> 
> Myself, I've been pampering myself big time these past 2 days as I've a terrible sore throat, drinking lots of lots of hot Lemon drink with honey, ginger and cinnamon mixed in.
> 1st night I woke with my sore throat, made myself a cup of hot red wine with sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and a squeeze of lemon. That was really good! Ha!
> This morning I was reading all the Topics on KP, saw a photo of a little baby's hat and thought, ha! Instead of sitting here and feeling sorry for yourself, get your knitting out and knit a Preemie Hat, so I did.
> So have to say "thanks" to Craftycait13" and too "jinx" for the free pattern link. I've posted a photo of mine as well on there.
> 
> After that I felt so alive again, lol! Had 3 chocolate cookies and another Lemon Tea drink then lay down for an hour or so. Yes I am truly pampering myself. Tomorrow I will be better for sure.
> 
> Sam once again, don't know how you have the time to do what you do for us on the Tea Party, but please believe me when I say it is very much appreciated, by "ALL" of us.
> 
> Thanks also so "darowil" with the summary of the past weeks events on KP Tea Party as well.
> 
> Sorry to hear that "Kiwi" NanaCarens dog has passed, always difficult when they are loved so much and part of the Family.
> 
> Goodness so many going through Bad times, but we all try to look on the brightside and hope for better things to come. At least I do.
> 
> Lemon Tea/drink time again. "HUGS to ALL".


----------



## darowil

Nilzavg said:


> Wow that's a lot of good recipes. Thanks for sharing.


Welcome to the KTP. Hope we see you again.


----------



## iamsam

wasn't it great mary - I actually had the door open a few minutes to let some fresh air in. for a while today we had 22mph winds with gusts up to 35mph - so fun to hear it whistle around the house. fairly quiet out there now. --- sam



pacer said:


> I would have to drink hot tea or hot chocolate if milling about outside in the cold. It was 43 degrees here today and it felt like a major warm front after the negative temperatures last week.


----------



## iamsam

you should know better than to ask - our ears are pointed your way. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> When I left teaching; I went to work for Peller Estates/ Andres Winery. I taught "Cooking With Wine" demonstrations in their stores. I had always loved the area but that kind of sealed the deal for me.
> I love the old hotel, the Xmas store and the Shaw Festival. I even love the old fort from the War of 1812.
> 
> Would any of our Tea Party folks like some of the recipies from the cook book I wrote for the winery?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, Here it is on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top

I think the pdf is on Revelry though. Hmmm spell check keeps changing Ravelry to Revelry. :roll:

Wow, got an auto message and I had to just edit this and take out part of the information as they said it was too much promotion of the person who did this pattern. I wasn't promoting her, just that she wrote the pattern Gwen wanted. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> I would think if the flu you get post vaccine is one you were vaccinated against then it is most likely that you will get a mild dose of it. If however you get one that was not in the vaccine it will have little if any impact on the severity. And maybe if it is a mutation it will be affected to some extent by the vaccine but not as much as the non-mutated form (depends on how similar to the orginal the mutation is- does the body recognise it as something it has seen before or not?)


Very good explanation.


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, Here it is on Ravelry:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top
> 
> I think the pdf is on Revelry though. Hmmm spell check keeps changing Ravelry to Revelry. :roll:
> 
> Wow, got an auto message and I had to just edit this and take out part of the information as they said it was too much promotion of the person who did this pattern. I wasn't promoting her, just that she wrote the pattern Gwen wanted. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Marianne Mel also has the long sleeve version on ravely which was developed due to all the encouragement from those who were making the short sleeve version. I hope Gagesmom sold quite a few of those at the craft fairs this year.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> wasn't it great mary - I actually had the door open a few minutes to let some fresh air in. for a while today we had 22mph winds with gusts up to 35mph - so fun to hear it whistle around the house. fairly quiet out there now. --- sam


It was awesome. The boys and I went to the post office and then to get a bite to eat and one more quick errand. I did not have to bundle up to go out today! I loved it. I do believe that a cold front is coming again next week.


----------



## iamsam

it is still 42° and six-thirty - I could get used to this kind of weather. to be warmer the rest of the week - not quite this warm but at least not the single digits we had been having.

who have you have used "dishie" yarn - I was thinking of using it for my baby blanket. what do you think?

sam


----------



## darowil

kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, just never seem to be able to keep up, very busy over Christmas and New Year period. Had a wonderful 3 - 4 days with my daughter, even stayed an extra day as we were having fun going to some of the Boxing Day Sales. Neither of us had ever done this before thinking of the crowds etc., etc. There were none, were ever we went and we both were lucky enough to pick up a few excellent deals @ 70 - 80% off. She is doing well, opens up a little more each time we are together. She is a fighter and is trying to live life to the fullest, we both are. One step at a time, like so many others in the same or similar situations.
> 
> Myself, I've been pampering myself big time these past 2 days as I've a terrible sore throat, drinking lots of lots of hot Lemon drink with honey, ginger and cinnamon mixed in.
> 1st night I woke with my sore throat, made myself a cup of hot red wine with sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and a squeeze of lemon. That was really good! Ha!
> This morning I was reading all the Topics on KP, saw a photo of a little baby's hat and thought, ha! Instead of sitting here and feeling sorry for yourself, get your knitting out and knit a Preemie Hat, so I did.
> So have to say "thanks" to Craftycait13" and too "jinx" for the free pattern link. I've posted a photo of mine as well on there.
> 
> After that I felt so alive again, lol! Had 3 chocolate cookies and another Lemon Tea drink then lay down for an hour or so. Yes I am truly pampering myself. Tomorrow I will be better for sure.
> 
> Sam once again, don't know how you have the time to do what you do for us on the Tea Party, but please believe me when I say it is very much appreciated, by "ALL" of us.
> 
> Thanks also so "darowil" with the summary of the past weeks events on KP Tea Party as well.
> 
> Sorry to hear that "Kiwi" NanaCarens dog has passed, always difficult when they are loved so much and part of the Family.
> 
> Goodness so many going through Bad times, but we all try to look on the brightside and hope for better things to come. At least I do.
> 
> Lemon Tea/drink time again. "HUGS to ALL".


Glad you had such a good time with DD.
Hope you will soon be feeling better- that a couple of days of pampering is all you need,


----------



## darowil

Well time to go and have breakfast and then to church. Maryanne and I are then going to a Baseball game. Had the chance to get cheap tickets so we figured why not? Makes a change to cricket and football.


----------



## Grandmapaula

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. It is. Very hard this is the second one this year.


It is so hard to lose a member of your family. My sympathies for your loss. Our Jack Russell died about 2 weeks before Christmas and the house seems a little empty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Marianne Mel also has the long sleeve version on ravely which was developed due to all the encouragement from those who were making the short sleeve version. I hope Gagesmom sold quite a few of those at the craft fairs this year.


They made me take her name out of my post and remove her blog. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> It is so hard to lose a member of your family. My sympathies for your loss. Our Jack Russell died about 2 weeks before Christmas and the house seems a little empty.


Sorry GrandmaPaula. I know that made Christmas hard. They are members of the family. Bet you enjoyed your DGD's singing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> That would be great. I have a niece who loves wine and has visited the wineries in Napa Valley.


I must do a wine tour in the Niagara area someday. Have done the Finger Lakes and of course many areas when we lived in Germany. I'll have to look up Pellar Wine.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness, yes!!!! Thank you for offering. Do you mean you created those recipes????? When you say old hotel, I'm thinking Prince of Wales?? I love it and then the horse and buggies outside. Haven't stayed there but have taken my aunt there and my mom and sister and a friend for high tea or a meal. Not all at the same time. DH and I have been there too.


Londy and l visited there with Miss Pam and our friend Nitzi. It a lovely place. Went to a winery and tried the ice wind x


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Hi:
Can you open LibreOffice files?
The recipies were done with that program. I am investigating how to change them to another word processing program without having to retype them as I do not have MicrosoftWord on this computer. I will post them but t may take a few days. If I get really hung up I'll print them out and get your snail mail address and send them to you. Have faith!!



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness, yes!!!! Thank you for offering. Do you mean you created those recipes????? When you say old hotel, I'm thinking Prince of Wales?? I love it and then the horse and buggies outside. Haven't stayed there but have taken my aunt there and my mom and sister and a friend for high tea or a meal. Not all at the same time. DH and I have been there too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Londy and l visited there with Miss Pam and our friend Nitzi. It a lovely place. Went to a winery and tried the ice wind x


I'm so glad you got to visit there. Did you like the ice wine. I know it is expensive.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi:
> Can you open LibreOffice files?
> The recipies were done with that program. I am investigating how to change them to another word processing program without having to retype them as I do not have MicrosoftWord on this computer. I will post them but t may take a few days. If I get really hung up I'll print them out and get your snail mail address and send them to you. Have faith!!


Don't know the answer to that one. Hmmmm, you could try and see. Maybe somebody else on here could open it. I have a Mac. No rush. Sam is keeping me busy with recipes for a long time. I know I'm not the only one that wants to see them, but I'm sure we will be patient.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> We've checked with the stores and sadly, it's not offered.
> Junek


Darn


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm a great aunt again. My sister now has 2 granddaughters and 9 grandsons. It could be 10 grandsons. I've lost count. They just keep coming and coming. Welcome to little Emma as of 3:21 pm today.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> It's amazing what he's learned during these last 3 weeks! :lol: How much of it he'll put into practise once I'm back on my feet (literally! :lol: ) is debatable!


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> They made me take her name out of my post and remove her blog. :roll:


I think they started doing that a while ago when it was the rage of making those sweaters. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a great aunt again. My sister now has 2 granddaughters and 9 grandsons. It could be 10 grandsons. I've lost count. They just keep coming and coming. Welcome to little Emma as of 3:21 pm today.


Congratulations.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sam, it is obvious that you are feeling much better due to our having so many more reipes that you posted this week. You have certainly been busy, to say the least. Isn't it good that we can often be busy while just sitting, if necessary? Thank you for all the trouble and time you take to make sure we all have something good to eat during the week.


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> Is anyone using Internet Explorer? I keep getting a message saying that they have stopped working. It is really annoying now.


I quit using IE a long time ago for that reason. I use Mozilla Firefox now


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> Heidi bought some strawberries at Kroger last week - three pounds for $5 - said they were not too bad - I think it is a little early myself - I'm waiting for the grapes to start - love green and red grapes. --- sam


I love grapes but the store in town doesn't have very good produce. I hope to get to Lloydminster shopping next week so will get some good fruit hopefully, at least some more choices.


----------



## KatyNora

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a great aunt again. My sister now has 2 granddaughters and 9 grandsons. It could be 10 grandsons. I've lost count. They just keep coming and coming. Welcome to little Emma as of 3:21 pm today.


Congratulations to the whole family!!


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Welcome! I don't think you've visited with us before. We're here all week and Sam starts a new Tea Party every Fri.
> Junek


Welcome from me also!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Cashmeregma said:


> They made me take her name out of my post and remove her blog. :roll:


Her sweater is such fun to do. It is very easy and rewarding to make. I, also, enjoy knitting the matching hat and so grateful for the instructions. One caution, however, she does write: "yrn" which turns out to be a "yo". That is used in the hate instructions.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Oh, my! Not "hate" instructions: HAT instructions. Hmmm, where is word correction when it is needed? Sorry.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear, and I now on a fixed limited income that takes a big chunk. :thumbdown:


I know I am, but are you too, now Daralene?


----------



## jknappva

Nilzavg said:


> It truly is my first time, should I'd been here before, I would've never left.


Well, I'm glad you found us. But I'll warn you, the Tea Party is addictive. I'd get a lot more knitting done if I weren't on here so often!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

pacer said:


> Marianne Mel also has the long sleeve version on ravely which was developed due to all the encouragement from those who were making the short sleeve version. I hope Gagesmom sold quite a few of those at the craft fairs this year.


I made both long & short sleeved ones for mt GD but have not seen them worn :-(

It's quite a quick & easy pattern.


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> When I left teaching; I went to work for Peller Estates/ Andres Winery. I taught "Cooking With Wine" demonstrations in their stores. I had always loved the area but that kind of sealed the deal for me.
> I love the old hotel, the Xmas store and the Shaw Festival. I even love the old fort from the War of 1812.
> 
> Would any of our Tea Party folks like some of the recipies from the cook book I wrote for the winery?


Yes please!


----------



## jknappva

kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, just never seem to be able to keep up, very busy over Christmas and New Year period. Had a wonderful 3 - 4 days with my daughter, even stayed an extra day as we were having fun going to some of the Boxing Day Sales. Neither of us had ever done this before thinking of the crowds etc., etc. There were none, were ever we went and we both were lucky enough to pick up a few excellent deals @ 70 - 80% off. She is doing well, opens up a little more each time we are together. She is a fighter and is trying to live life to the fullest, we both are. One step at a time, like so many others in the same or similar situations.
> 
> Myself, I've been pampering myself big time these past 2 days as I've a terrible sore throat, drinking lots of lots of hot Lemon drink with honey, ginger and cinnamon mixed in.
> 1st night I woke with my sore throat, made myself a cup of hot red wine with sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and a squeeze of lemon. That was really good! Ha!
> This morning I was reading all the Topics on KP, saw a photo of a little baby's hat and thought, ha! Instead of sitting here and feeling sorry for yourself, get your knitting out and knit a Preemie Hat, so I did.
> So have to say "thanks" to Craftycait13" and too "jinx" for the free pattern link. I've posted a photo of mine as well on there.
> 
> After that I felt so alive again, lol! Had 3 chocolate cookies and another Lemon Tea drink then lay down for an hour or so. Yes I am truly pampering myself. Tomorrow I will be better for sure.
> 
> Sam once again, don't know how you have the time to do what you do for us on the Tea Party, but please believe me when I say it is very much appreciated, by "ALL" of us.
> 
> Thanks also so "darowil" with the summary of the past weeks events on KP Tea Party as well.
> 
> Sorry to hear that "Kiwi" NanaCarens dog has passed, always difficult when they are loved so much and part of the Family.
> 
> Goodness so many going through Bad times, but we all try to look on the brightside and hope for better things to come. At least I do.
> 
> Lemon Tea/drink time again. "HUGS to ALL".


I'm glad you had time to visit again. But really sorry about the sore throat. Of course with enough of the warm wine, you won't care that it's hurting. I'm glad your daughter is doing well and you had an enjoyable time shopping.
Hope you're soon better...pampering is good for us!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> When I left teaching; I went to work for Peller Estates/ Andres Winery. I taught "Cooking With Wine" demonstrations in their stores. I had always loved the area but that kind of sealed the deal for me.
> I love the old hotel, the Xmas store and the Shaw Festival. I even love the old fort from the War of 1812.
> 
> Would any of our Tea Party folks like some of the recipies from the cook book I wrote for the winery?


Recipes are always welcome. My daughter does all the cooking for us but I love reading the recipes. And if I find one that's really appealing, she's always willing to try it!
Junek


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think this is the one but there are many variations.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


That's it, but if you go to Marianna's website there are others.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> it is still 42° and six-thirty - I could get used to this kind of weather. to be warmer the rest of the week - not quite this warm but at least not the single digits we had been having.
> 
> who have you have used "dishie" yarn - I was thinking of using it for my baby blanket. what do you think?
> 
> sam


I would. It should make a nice light weight summer blanket


----------



## Grandmapaula

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think this is the one but there are many variations.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


She also designed it with long sleeves - I'm making one for my little GGD.

I have to do some more bragging about Abby. She tried out for the only solo in the concert against 25 other kids - and she got it!!! She stood up there all by herself on the stage and I guess she's gotten over her stage fright, because she didn't miss a note. Her mom and I were in tears and I noticed a few people around us wiping their eyes, too. I am so proud of her!!!


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think this is the one but there are many variations.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


I think this is the one I used for the baby top I made last year. I understand she also has instructions for one with sleeves.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi:
> Can you open LibreOffice files?
> The recipies were done with that program. I am investigating how to change them to another word processing program without having to retype them as I do not have MicrosoftWord on this computer. I will post them but t may take a few days. If I get really hung up I'll print them out and get your snail mail address and send them to you. Have faith!!


OpenOffice.org is free and very comparable to Word. I have never heard of libreoffice so I don't know if I can or not.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a great aunt again. My sister now has 2 granddaughters and 9 grandsons. It could be 10 grandsons. I've lost count. They just keep coming and coming. Welcome to little Emma as of 3:21 pm today.


Congratulations!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kiwi, sorry to hear you have also caught the sore throat bug. Hope you are on the end soon. Great that you had a nice Chrstmas with your daughter & she is feeling well enough to enjoy life.
Daralene, congrats on the new addition to the family.
You asked about my on call. I don't do that any more as I have retired but I was a lab tech & was called for lab tests & x-rays. We were there Monday to Friday 8-530 & were on call the rest of the time. We shared call between 3 of us most of the time & did 7 day stretches. In an average week I would be back at least 10 times as well as working my regular shifts so it was pretty tiring plus I also have a 27 mile drive each way.


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> It is so hard to lose a member of your family. My sympathies for your loss. Our Jack Russell died about 2 weeks before Christmas and the house seems a little empty.


I'm so sorry you lost your fur-baby. I'll probably outlive my cat. But when I lose her, I'll get another. I can't imagine not having one. She's my furry girl!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Grandmapaula said:


> She also designed it with long sleeves - I'm making one for my little GGD.
> 
> I have to do some more bragging about Abby. She tried out for the only solo in the concert against 25 other kids - and she got it!!! She stood up there all by herself on the stage and I guess she's gotten over her stage fright, because she didn't miss a note. Her mom and I were in tears and I noticed a few people around us wiping their eyes, too. I am so proud of her!!!


Congratulations to Abbey! And you too


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a great aunt again. My sister now has 2 granddaughters and 9 grandsons. It could be 10 grandsons. I've lost count. They just keep coming and coming. Welcome to little Emma as of 3:21 pm today.


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Grandmapaula said:


> She also designed it with long sleeves - I'm making one for my little GGD.
> 
> I have to do some more bragging about Abby. She tried out for the only solo in the concert against 25 other kids - and she got it!!! She stood up there all by herself on the stage and I guess she's gotten over her stage fright, because she didn't miss a note. Her mom and I were in tears and I noticed a few people around us wiping their eyes, too. I am so proud of her!!!


What a pretty child, like her GM and GP


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a great aunt again. My sister now has 2 granddaughters and 9 grandsons. It could be 10 grandsons. I've lost count. They just keep coming and coming. Welcome to little Emma as of 3:21 pm today.


Welcome to this big world, little Emma. Congratulations, great-auntie!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Grandmapaula said:


> She also designed it with long sleeves - I'm making one for my little GGD.
> 
> I have to do some more bragging about Abby. She tried out for the only solo in the concert against 25 other kids - and she got it!!! She stood up there all by herself on the stage and I guess she's gotten over her stage fright, because she didn't miss a note. Her mom and I were in tears and I noticed a few people around us wiping their eyes, too. I am so proud of her!!!


Congratulations you should be proud of her. She obviously has a very beautiful singing voice and was very brave to sing solo


----------



## Grandmapaula

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a great aunt again. My sister now has 2 granddaughters and 9 grandsons. It could be 10 grandsons. I've lost count. They just keep coming and coming. Welcome to little Emma as of 3:21 pm today.


Congratulations!! Welcome to Emma (I love that name!).


----------



## Grandmapaula

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a pretty child, like her GM and GP


Thanks, She looks just like her mom, with her dad's big blue eyes.


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> She also designed it with long sleeves - I'm making one for my little GGD.
> 
> I have to do some more bragging about Abby. She tried out for the only solo in the concert against 25 other kids - and she got it!!! She stood up there all by herself on the stage and I guess she's gotten over her stage fright, because she didn't miss a note. Her mom and I were in tears and I noticed a few people around us wiping their eyes, too. I am so proud of her!!!


How wonderful!! I'm sure the more she performs the more confident she'll become. She's a lovely girl. I know you're all proud of her!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you so much Mary Jo and KatyNora


Kansas g-ma said:


> I think this is the one but there are many variations.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


----------



## Gweniepooh

thanks Cashmeregma......Kansasgm and KatyNora found it for me. I really appreciate you looking.


Cashmeregma said:


> I'm looking but haven't found it yet. Here's a darling sweater she did, but I'll keep looking:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85920-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh

Do you know what she is listed under on Ravely? I'd like to see it? I did get the other one. EDIT: I found it!!!! Thanks to everyone for guiding me to these!
quote=pacer]It was awesome. The boys and I went to the post office and then to get a bite to eat and one more quick errand. I did not have to bundle up to go out today! I loved it. I do believe that a cold front is coming again next week.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm sorry to hear that your dog passed away. I bet the house does seem empty. three of our five dogs are getting pretty old. I can't image how it will be when they pass.


Grandmapaula said:


> It is so hard to lose a member of your family. My sympathies for your loss. Our Jack Russell died about 2 weeks before Christmas and the house seems a little empty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congratulation to you and to your sister.


Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a great aunt again. My sister now has 2 granddaughters and 9 grandsons. It could be 10 grandsons. I've lost count. They just keep coming and coming. Welcome to little Emma as of 3:21 pm today.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thanks for letting me know that brighteyes...I would have been asking for sure!


81brighteyes said:


> Her sweater is such fun to do. It is very easy and rewarding to make. I, also, enjoy knitting the matching hat and so grateful for the instructions. One caution, however, she does write: "yrn" which turns out to be a "yo". That is used in the hate instructions.


----------



## Gweniepooh

She is such a lovely young girl; I know you are proud of her.


Grandmapaula said:


> She also designed it with long sleeves - I'm making one for my little GGD.
> 
> I have to do some more bragging about Abby. She tried out for the only solo in the concert against 25 other kids - and she got it!!! She stood up there all by herself on the stage and I guess she's gotten over her stage fright, because she didn't miss a note. Her mom and I were in tears and I noticed a few people around us wiping their eyes, too. I am so proud of her!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Congratulations.


Thank you. For a while I thought it was going to just be all boys but now there are 2 girls.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KatyNora said:


> Congratulations to the whole family!!


Thank you KatyNora. I've been thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

81brighteyes said:


> Oh, my! Not "hate" instructions: HAT instructions. Hmmm, where is word correction when it is needed? Sorry.


That was so funny. I figured the instructions were so hard that people hated them. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cashmeregma wrote:
Oh dear, and I now on a fixed limited income that takes a big chunk.



Lurker 2 said:


> I know I am, but are you too, now Daralene?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I couldn't even read to DH what I typed I was laughing so hard. Baby English talk. It is a sticky key again. Should have been "and I know."


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> She also designed it with long sleeves - I'm making one for my little GGD.
> 
> I have to do some more bragging about Abby. She tried out for the only solo in the concert against 25 other kids - and she got it!!! She stood up there all by herself on the stage and I guess she's gotten over her stage fright, because she didn't miss a note. Her mom and I were in tears and I noticed a few people around us wiping their eyes, too. I am so proud of her!!!


What a beautiful young girl. Bravo to her for auditioning and getting it. That's quite something against 25 others! It must have been so beautiful. My knees used to knock together when I sang but I think many young people perform so much better today. Glad she is getting over stage fright and surprising you with her courage.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations to you and your family


Thanks Swedenme.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Welcome to this big world, little Emma. Congratulations, great-auntie!
> Junek


Thank you. I received a photo and she reminds me of my sisters. So beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Congratulations!! Welcome to Emma (I love that name!).


Thank you. I'll have to see what her 2nd name is. I think they go together, but we will see with time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulation to you and to your sister.


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, I think Kansas g-ma and Katy Nora found it first is because I started looking at all of Melody's posts and was missing her. Fun to see all the things she knit and even her winning so many ribbons for her knitting. I eventually got there but I do tend to get side-tracked.

i'm off for the night now. Got some new DVD's from Netflix and going to watch them. Night all.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Cashmeregma said:


> What a beautiful young girl. Bravo to her for auditioning and getting it. That's quite something against 25 others! It must have been so beautiful. My knees used to knock together when I sang but I think many young people perform so much better today. Glad she is getting over stage fright and surprising you with her courage.


The best part was that the NYSMA representative for the area was in the audience. He found Abby's teacher and told her to bring Abby and another boy from her school to the NYSMA trials this spring. Her teacher told her that she would get the materials and help her find and practice a song. Not bad for a 14 year old 8th grader. Becki (her mom) didn't get to NYSMAs until her sophomore year of high school.

OK, done bragging for the moment  :-D !!


----------



## pacer

Grandmapaula said:


> The best part was that the NYSMA representative for the area was in the audience. He found Abby's teacher and told her to bring Abby and another boy from her school to the NYSMA trials this spring. Her teacher told her that she would get the materials and help her find and practice a song. Not bad for a 14 year old 8th grader. Becki (her mom) didn't get to NYSMAs until her sophomore year of high school.
> 
> OK, done bragging for the moment  :-D !!


Bragging rights are well deserved. What a wonderful honor for you and Bob to be there to witness something so incredible. Congrats to the grandparents but even more so for Abby.


----------



## Spider

Just marking my spot. Take care all, and will be back to catch up.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Bragging rights are well deserved. What a wonderful honor for you and Bob to be there to witness something so incredible. Congrats to the grandparents but even more so for Abby.


Second that! It is wonderful when youngsters find their niche.


----------



## KatyNora

pacer said:


> Bragging rights are well deserved. What a wonderful honor for you and Bob to be there to witness something so incredible. Congrats to the grandparents but even more so for Abby.


Ditto!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is quite an accomplishment. You have every right to brag! What to go Abby!


Grandmapaula said:


> The best part was that the NYSMA representative for the area was in the audience. He found Abby's teacher and told her to bring Abby and another boy from her school to the NYSMA trials this spring. Her teacher told her that she would get the materials and help her find and practice a song. Not bad for a 14 year old 8th grader. Becki (her mom) didn't get to NYSMAs until her sophomore year of high school.
> 
> OK, done bragging for the moment  :-D !!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grandmapaula said:


> The best part was that the NYSMA representative for the area was in the audience. He found Abby's teacher and told her to bring Abby and another boy from her school to the NYSMA trials this spring. Her teacher told her that she would get the materials and help her find and practice a song. Not bad for a 14 year old 8th grader. Becki (her mom) didn't get to NYSMAs until her sophomore year of high school.
> 
> OK, done bragging for the moment  :-D !!


Not bragging, what a great opportunity for her.


----------



## iamsam

and I have been sitting a lot - I'm up and around for a while and then realize it is time to sit for a bit. have been weary this week or some reason. --- sam

/


81brighteyes said:


> Sam, it is obvious that you are feeling much better due to our having so many more reipes that you posted this week. You have certainly been busy, to say the least. Isn't it good that we can often be busy while just sitting, if necessary? Thank you for all the trouble and time you take to make sure we all have something good to eat during the week.


----------



## iamsam

good for abby - she looks very confident - yeah for abby. --- sam --- what was the song?



Grandmapaula said:


> She also designed it with long sleeves - I'm making one for my little GGD.
> 
> I have to do some more bragging about Abby. She tried out for the only solo in the concert against 25 other kids - and she got it!!! She stood up there all by herself on the stage and I guess she's gotten over her stage fright, because she didn't miss a note. Her mom and I were in tears and I noticed a few people around us wiping their eyes, too. I am so proud of her!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> just popping in for a bit. i miss not getting to read and chat every wk. i work (cleaning at church) more hrs now that they have finished the class rooms up in the loft. so i lurk still. today, i have just taken bj to work, he is working 10 hr days for the next 4 days. his schedule has changed so that i now have to just look at the calendar at what hrs he hs down. i can't keep up, he works some 8 hr days also. this wk he works 4-10's and then is off 4 days.
> i am gonna get out of my jammies and go by and pick up some breakfast from Hardees and take to the Nursing Home. i haven't seen dad since Christmas, as i have had the upper respiratory sickness that has made its rounds here. then they had a flu break out in the nursing home and started treating every patient with the tamiflu to ward this off and kept all in their rooms that they could. so i didn't want to give dad anything nor did i want to get another dose of whatever was lurking there. so i am taking my knitting and gonna spend long enough after bfast to watch a western with him. we have been very lucky with his health, he has been doing great and has perked up and doing better.
> i am working on a baby blanket, i found a scarf pattern i liked, so i just added more cast ons and am making it. its a easy 2 row repeat, knit one row, then knit, knit 2 together, then loop over,then repeat that. it makes for a lacy open look. and is a sort of mindless knit.
> Jules are you going to like the new home more so and will it be handy for you to get to other places as well. i haven't stayed caught up enough to know.
> everyone HI. one day i will be back regular here, i do love it so. ok, times a ticken, gotta put on some jeans and bundle up. we had a bit of a warm up yesterday, almost made it to 60. we had ice Sunday, and bj had to work, as he was going out the back door and down the handycap ramp, his feet flew out from beneath him and flat on his back he went. he hit hard enough to break the ramp in half, just was so sore for several days. since he destroyed my ramp, i am having nephew in law rebuild only i want a porch first and then a ramp. Keagan is not a kid any more and i need a flat place for him to sit while we open the door and get inside. so new design. he is in second semester at college, loving it. ok, my love to all.


Lovely to hear from you, Donna! Hard not having seen Dad for so long, but glad he is doing better. 
Hope BJ is not too sore from his fall.
My new house is Ringo friendly, and that is the most important factor- it is more generously proportioned, but I have still to see inside- but it won't be long, now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Give yourself a break Sam; you just got out of the spa! You shouldn't be expecting quite so much of your body still.


thewren said:


> and I have been sitting a lot - I'm up and around for a while and then realize it is time to sit for a bit. have been weary this week or some reason. --- sam
> 
> /


----------



## Gweniepooh

Need your opinions.....now that I have the pattern for the All-in One Baby-Top and the baby is DUE in JUNE what fiber should I look for? It calls for DK weight so that isn't a problem but since they live in FLORIDA I want to make it out of a fiber that is good for such hot climate. SUGGESTIONS? ALSO, is there a brand you recommend.....would need to be washable for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> It used to be higher then about 5/6 month ago the main supermarkets decided to have a little price fight and lowered the price on mainly vegetables which was funny because they all lowered the price on the same items , they also lowered the price on delivery


The important thing is that you have benefited!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Wish we had that service here!
> Junek


Especially the 'put it away' service!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> That is high--but a lot of things seem to be more expensive over there. I just used Schwans -- a private (not affiliated with a grocery store) --- June gave their products good reviews so I decided to try them for the frozen meats and vegetables. They had a special where first time customers got $15 off plus AARP coupon for another savings so I purchased things on special such as pork chops, beef patties, stir fry vegetables, talapia and of course some ice cream for the birthday party today. I'll let you know how well we like their foods after this weekend.


That all sounds really good!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the next house has some cooling system of some sort.


Likely just the fans that I will be bringing- they will be completing the insulation in the Autumn.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I was sorry to hear that you are being harassed again, Julie. I do remeneber you thought shenanigans were afoot last October. {{{hugs}}} and prayers for you.


That fear has unfortunately proven true. Thanks so much for prayers and hugs!


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, congratulations on little Emma.
Paula, you have a right to brag. Quite an accomplishment. She is very beautiful.
Shambala trading was wonderful. My daughter and I enjoyed it. We are both a bit sore from sitting. But this will pass. Looking forward to tomorrow. My daughter won't be able to attend. The people were very welcoming and friendly. It is a basic class in their lineage of meditation and practice.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> There will be none of that in the coming weeks . I guess you will be so busy during the day that by the time it's bed time you will gladly go to sleep


I am taking the time today to catch up- of course for most of you it is still Saturday- but Britain now is early Sunday. I hope I will sleep tonight- I have a lot to get done tomorrow.


----------



## Grandmapaula

thewren said:


> good for abby - she looks very confident - yeah for abby. --- sam --- what was the song?


The title of the song was "Can You Hear?" - she sang the first verse as her solo. I heard it a couple of years ago when she was at music camp at the concert they give at the end of camp, but there was no solo.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> Julie, Sorry to hear this is going to be such an expense. What is the government paying you that you must pay back? You don't have to answer if it is too complicated, but wondering what they are doing to help that means you owe them for the rest of your life?
> 
> ...
> :-D  :thumbup:


By the time you add up bond, forward rent , Agent's fee, and the actually removal costs it is several thousand dollars, which I may well have to pay back at $20 - 30 per two weeks- this will be something I find out on Tuesday.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> They get you coming and going it seems. One could buy a lot for $15. I see Darowil mentioned about the cost of getting to the store and back with groceries and if a taxi is $8 and the bus $4 then the delivery would only be actually $3. Well that is if you did the bus getting there and the taxi when your cart is full coming home. Wish you had like one of them mentioned, where if you spend over a certain amount, delivery is free.


And if I chose to travel early, which in this heat is a real benefit - normally I would wait till it is free!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a great aunt again. My sister now has 2 granddaughters and 9 grandsons. It could be 10 grandsons. I've lost count. They just keep coming and coming. Welcome to little Emma as of 3:21 pm today.


Congratulations!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Cashmeregma wrote:
> Oh dear, and I now on a fixed limited income that takes a big chunk.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: I couldn't even read to DH what I typed I was laughing so hard. Baby English talk. It is a sticky key again. Should have been "and I know."


Very glad to hear it is a typo- I was wondering if Education in the States had reached a really parlous situation!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Southern gal, I'm glad your DH didn't hurt himself badly when he fell, hope you had a good visit with your dad.


----------



## nittergma

I just read the summary and there's a lot going on with many healthwise. I hope things improve.
Sam your recipes sound delicious. I like the ones from Budgetbyte with the cost of the meal and per serving, a great idea.
I'll read more tomorrow. love you all. nittergma


----------



## RookieRetiree

Onthewingsofadove said:


> When I left teaching; I went to work for Peller Estates/ Andres Winery. I taught "Cooking With Wine" demonstrations in their stores. I had always loved the area but that kind of sealed the deal for me.
> I love the old hotel, the Xmas store and the Shaw Festival. I even love the old fort from the War of 1812.
> 
> Would any of our Tea Party folks like some of the recipies from the cook book I wrote for the winery?


Of course! Thanks very much.


----------



## nitchik

So glad to see you back Sam!

Just one question - I don't know how to view the KTP photos listed. I feel slightly dumb!


----------



## Glennys 2

Just marking my spot. Getting tired so will head for bed.


----------



## Bulldog

Wow Sam this tea party of yours should have came with a warning all these delicious sounding recipes . I've already bought ingredients to make 2 deserts now there are more for me to look through .My son is getting married in August I'm never going to lose these extra pounds if I keep giving in to all these tempting recipes.

When in August, Sonja. We were married August 19, 1968.

Welcome Wee Brenda, Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Bulldog

Sam, these are wonderful recipes and it is so good to see you back at the table. So glad you are feeling better.

Sonja, I am finishing up with the foot on my second sock, then will do the heel on both, then the cuff on both. Put us a picture on of your sock.

Martina, so glad Joan is feeling a little better. Prayers will continue.

Julie, it is so good to know that you are asking for help tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Headed to bed. TTYL Good night


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Sam, these are wonderful recipes and it is so good to see you back at the table. So glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Sonja, I am finishing up with the foot on my second sock, then will do the heel on both, then the cuff on both. Put us a picture on of your sock.
> 
> Martina, so glad Joan is feeling a little better. Prayers will continue.
> 
> Julie, it is so good to know that you are asking for help tomorrow.


Actually today, down here! And the request has gone through!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Headed to bed. TTYL Good night


Sleep well!


----------



## Bulldog

Dawn, glad to see you got some antibiotics on board, sweetie. Rest and take care of yourself. My daughter bought Gone Girl, so I will get to watch hers.

Caren, my sincerest condolences in the loss of Kiwi. We all have been there and it is not easy saying goodbye to our "family".

Liz, it is indeed good having you back in the fold.


----------



## Bulldog

And you thought it would be to difficult...... I had every confidence that you could do it. And Betty, and Daralene also.

But they are so much more advanced than me and I am just now getting close to the heel (I am doing mine on two needles and doing both toes, then both feet, etc). I love soup too. Jim hates it. I love potato, and broccoli cheddar. Newk's Restaurant has Lobster Bisque that is so good I could drink it.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> And you thought it would be to difficult...... I had every confidence that you could do it. And Betty, and Daralene also.
> 
> But they are so much more advanced than me and I am just now getting close to the heel (I am doing mine on two needles and doing both toes, then both feet, etc). I love soup too. Jim hates it. I love potato, and broccoli cheddar. Newk's Restaurant has Lobster Bisque that is so good I could drink it.


Betty you will do fine. Just do exactly what your pattern says don't think it to death. How far advanced you are compared to others doesn't matter. Remember my first project was a dishcloth my second was a sock. You have knitted more than hat. You CAN do this!


----------



## Bulldog

Jeanette, the soup sounds wonderful. I think ham sounds better than bacon and love Ree Drummonds
's recipes

Joy, PTL for answered prayer. We are all relieved that Tim is doing well.

Joy, dementia is cruel. My had it after her stroke. She lived with me following her stroke and it broke my heart. You are always in m prayers.


----------



## Bulldog

Good morning from a chilly dull Fife, some great recipes there Sam.
Just up for some fruit juice and paracetamol as someone has given me the flu bug. have slept all night apart from the time stripping and remaking bed,and loading washing machine.will be heading back there shortly.
Hope you all have a good weekend

Oh, Agnes. I am so sorry you have developed flu. Do get meds on board and take good care of yourself.


----------



## Bulldog

Sonja your sock is perfect. I love the color. Are you addicted yet? Can't wait till I can show one of mine. May not look as nice as yours. You look like a pro sock knitter!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Bulldog said:


> Wow Sam this tea party of yours should have came with a warning all these delicious sounding recipes . I've already bought ingredients to make 2 deserts now there are more for me to look through .My son is getting married in August I'm never going to lose these extra pounds if I keep giving in to all these tempting recipes.
> 
> When in August, Sonja. We were married August 19, 1968.
> 
> Welcome Wee Brenda, Looking forward to getting to know you.


Betty, my parents were married on August 19, 1939!


----------



## Bulldog

Angelam, glad you are going to get on the sock wagon and learn with the rest of us.

Kate, I think it would be wonderful to have your groceries delivered and put up for you too.

Sonja, I did the same thing when I first started doing the magic loop. I did my toes, then converted to my 9" circulars. It is wonderful to do the toe first...no Kitchener. I am nervous about this heel. What heel did you do?


----------



## Bulldog

Julie, I am so very sorry you have having to endure the heat on top of all the preparation for the move. I am just hoping and praying you get adequate financial support for this move and that this house will be perfect for you and Ringo. I also hope that something will be written in stone as to your not being asked to move again, that it will be permanent. I haven't worded this well, but maybe you can figure out what I mean. LOL!

SoutherGal, So very good to hear from you. Glad Dad is doing much better and you are going to get to spend some time with him. Sorry to hear of BJ's accident but glad he didn't get injured worse than he was. You will get to have a new porch/ramp like you want now.


----------



## Bulldog

Nilzvag, Welcome to our little family. Just join right in. We talk about anything and share recipes and what we are working on.

Paula, I am short, too and have to hem a lot. Hate hemming.
Pray for Abby and her performance in the choir. May the Angels surround her so she can let that pretty voice shine.


----------



## Railyn

This is completely off the current subject but with TP I know it is OK. Was visiting with my very good friend Friday night. She was telling me that during Christmas she and DH visited her daughter and family. DD has a 9 year old DD. This 9 year old looked at Linda and said that her skin was baggy and wrinkly. Then she quickly added, "Grandma, you much do what I do every day and then you will have smooth skin like me. Every day I stand on my head." She demonstrated by going to the sofa and stood on her head, braced against the back. She was as serious as could be. Linda said that she nearly died laughing. The ideas that kids get


----------



## Bulldog

Kiwifrau, it is so good to see you posting. I am so sorry to hear you have caught the wretched crud. Do pamper yourself and do only what you feel like doing...knit, read, sleep...It has a way of hanging on

Sam, sweet potato fries are scrumdiliiciou

OnTheWingsOfADove, Bring on the recipes.

Someone said something about KFC coleslaw. I have the recipe for that.


----------



## Bulldog

Paula, I am so very sorry you lost your Jack Russell and right at Christmas. When our Mac died we were hesitant to get another pet at our age for fear of what would happen to it when we passed. Our daughter promised us she would either take it or find it a good home. We were grieving so for Mac, that that's what we did. Best thing we could have done. Mac will never be replaced. He is always in our hearts and memories.

Congratulations Daralene on becoming a great aunt.


----------



## Bulldog

Congratulations, Paula. Knew she could do it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Weird but I enjoy doing the kitchener stitch.....it's taken me a while to get it down pat but I feel such a sense of accomplishment. ......can't sleep so back u for awhile.


Bulldog said:


> Angelam, glad you are going to get on the sock wagon and learn with the rest of us.
> 
> Kate, I think it would be wonderful to have your groceries delivered and put up for you too.
> 
> Sonja, I did the same thing when I first started doing the magic loop. I did my toes, then converted to my 9" circulars. It is wonderful to do the toe first...no Kitchener. I am nervous about this heel. What heel did you do?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Think I'll go get a mug of warm milk and see it that will help me sleep. My aunt used to do that; heat a mug of milk put a little sugar and nutmeg in it. I've done it before and it seemed to help.


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome to our little family, Nitchik. Join right in. This is a soft place to fall if you need one.


----------



## Bulldog

Paula, that is neat. We were married in Vicksburg at 2 p.m. 47 years ago.

Well off to bed. Church tomorrow.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## darowil

South Austrlaia lost the baseball. At the half way point we were ahead by one run and ended up losing by 2. At thta point we still had 5 innings to the others four and in that time theyb got three more and us none.

Now listening to the cricket, a one day match against India- watched for a while but my TV decided it had had enough for now. We are doing well, although as I was writing this we lost our first wicket.


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a great aunt again. My sister now has 2 granddaughters and 9 grandsons. It could be 10 grandsons. I've lost count. They just keep coming and coming. Welcome to little Emma as of 3:21 pm today.


Congratulations Great Aunty! I have a GD named Emma. It's a name that runs through my family except for me - my Mother didn't like it so I missed out!


----------



## darowil

Grandmapaula said:


> The best part was that the NYSMA representative for the area was in the audience. He found Abby's teacher and told her to bring Abby and another boy from her school to the NYSMA trials this spring. Her teacher told her that she would get the materials and help her find and practice a song. Not bad for a 14 year old 8th grader. Becki (her mom) didn't get to NYSMAs until her sophomore year of high school.
> 
> OK, done bragging for the moment  :-D !!


While I don't know what the NYSMA trials are it sounds like she really must be very good. Congratulations to her.


----------



## darowil

nitchik said:


> So glad to see you back Sam!
> 
> Just one question - I don't know how to view the KTP photos listed. I feel slightly dumb!


The number next to the photos is the page number for the photos in the previous weeks KTP.


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> This is completely off the current subject but with TP I know it is OK. Was visiting with my very good friend Friday night. She was telling me that during Christmas she and DH visited her daughter and family. DD has a 9 year old DD. This 9 year old looked at Linda and said that her skin was baggy and wrinkly. Then she quickly added, "Grandma, you much do what I do every day and then you will have smooth skin like me. Every day I stand on my head." She demonstrated by going to the sofa and stood on her head, braced against the back. She was as serious as could be. Linda said that she nearly died laughing. The ideas that kids get


    That would be an interesting sight I'm sure (Your frined standing on her head I mean).


----------



## darowil

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi:
> Can you open LibreOffice files?
> The recipies were done with that program. I am investigating how to change them to another word processing program without having to retype them as I do not have MicrosoftWord on this computer. I will post them but t may take a few days. If I get really hung up I'll print them out and get your snail mail address and send them to you. Have faith!!


Can you convert it to PDF then anyone can open it? It's very easy to do but I only know how to so it on my Mac (but think any word provessing program should be able to do it.)


----------



## KateB

Grandmapaula - Well done to your DGD, that takes a lot of courage!
Cashmeregma - Congratulations on little Emma.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Julie, I am so very sorry you have having to endure the heat on top of all the preparation for the move. I am just hoping and praying you get adequate financial support for this move and that this house will be perfect for you and Ringo. I also hope that something will be written in stone as to your not being asked to move again, that it will be permanent. I haven't worded this well, but maybe you can figure out what I mean. LOL!
> 
> SoutherGal, So very good to hear from you. Glad Dad is doing much better and you are going to get to spend some time with him. Sorry to hear of BJ's accident but glad he didn't get injured worse than he was. You will get to have a new porch/ramp like you want now.


It is making it harder, because I am getting so tired! My Ministry Appointment is in two days time- my Tuesday- all hopefully will become clear. The Agent is looking forward to having a long term tenant. Given the length of time I have been here.
Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> This is completely off the current subject but with TP I know it is OK. Was visiting with my very good friend Friday night. She was telling me that during Christmas she and DH visited her daughter and family. DD has a 9 year old DD. This 9 year old looked at Linda and said that her skin was baggy and wrinkly. Then she quickly added, "Grandma, you much do what I do every day and then you will have smooth skin like me. Every day I stand on my head." She demonstrated by going to the sofa and stood on her head, braced against the back. She was as serious as could be. Linda said that she nearly died laughing. The ideas that kids get


If only we could!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> South Austrlaia lost the baseball. At the half way point we were ahead by one run and ended up losing by 2. At thta point we still had 5 innings to the others four and in that time theyb got three more and us none.
> 
> Now listening to the cricket, a one day match against India- watched for a while but my TV decided it had had enough for now. We are doing well, although as I was writing this we lost our first wicket.


It would be very unsporting if one always won! But hoping you do well in the Cricket!


----------



## Swedenme

Grandmapaula said:


> The best part was that the NYSMA representative for the area was in the audience. He found Abby's teacher and told her to bring Abby and another boy from her school to the NYSMA trials this spring. Her teacher told her that she would get the materials and help her find and practice a song. Not bad for a 14 year old 8th grader. Becki (her mom) didn't get to NYSMAs until her sophomore year of high school.
> 
> OK, done bragging for the moment  :-D !!


You can brag lots more , I would 😀


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi Sam, great to see you back. Had a chuckle at the description of Bentley paddy. Think I saw a few versions of the same thing today at the markets. We were set up opposite the jumping castle slide. Kept an eye one 1 dad after he let loose with some inappropiate language at his darling daughter who did not want to get off said jumping castle. And another at not being allowed on as the canvas got way too hot for tender kiddy skin.

Sorry to hear about your grand-daughter's vehicle issues and glad to hear she is relatively fine, not too hurt.

Love potatoe recipes, but unless it is a cold recipe, it is not happening here. DM has decided she does not want to eat hot food in this weather. The same woman sits under an aircon most of the day. So currently, we are trying a diet shake meal replacement. At least I know she should be getting all the minerals and so on her body needs. DSF had reheated stew. I had shake as well. Seems like I am, some nights, running a cafe trying to make both happy. Mind you, not standing over a hot stove or frying pan is nice when the climbing humidity makes it feel almost 5 degrees C higher than it actually is.


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> Wow Sam this tea party of yours should have came with a warning all these delicious sounding recipes . I've already bought ingredients to make 2 deserts now there are more for me to look through .My son is getting married in August I'm never going to lose these extra pounds if I keep giving in to all these tempting recipes.
> 
> When in August, Sonja. We were married August 19, 1968.
> 
> Welcome Wee Brenda, Looking forward to getting to know you.


The 22nd of August Betty hopefully by then he won't need his crutches any more


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> That fear has unfortunately proven true. Thanks so much for prayers and hugs!


You are more than welcome. I have got behind so I am desperately trying to catch up!


----------



## Normaedern

Paula, you deserve to brag! Congratulations


----------



## Normaedern

Welcome tothis world to Emma. Lovely name (DGS name) :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> Sam, these are wonderful recipes and it is so good to see you back at the table. So glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Sonja, I am finishing up with the foot on my second sock, then will do the heel on both, then the cuff on both. Put us a picture on of your sock.
> 
> Martina, so glad Joan is feeling a little better. Prayers will continue.
> 
> Julie, it is so good to know that you are asking for help tomorrow.


The picture of my sock is on page 8 hope to see a picture of yours when they are finished .Im about half way down the cuff on my second one and bit more relaxed with holding the needles


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Betty you will do fine. Just do exactly what your pattern says don't think it to death. How far advanced you are compared to others doesn't matter. Remember my first project was a dishcloth my second was a sock. You have knitted more than hat. You CAN do this!


I agree with Tammi Betty . As long as you are enjoying knitting that's all that matters .


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> Sonja your sock is perfect. I love the color. Are you addicted yet? Can't wait till I can show one of mine. May not look as nice as yours. You look like a pro sock knitter!


Your sock will look perfect Betty because you have knitted it yourself .


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


While you and your family will miss Kiwi, she is now running over the rainbow bridge with other pets that passed and having a ball. {{{{{{{{{Caren and family}}}}}}}}} at this time.


----------



## TNS

Hi Sam, and everyone! I just love the smoky sweet potato recipe you started with. I need to find smoked paprika! I have found it before when in England. 
I'm back in Alderney for the week; came over on the Aurigny(local airline) Trilander aircraft, which is tiny.


----------



## Normaedern

It looks very cosy in that plane. Lovely aerial views though, :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> Grandmapaula - Well done to your DGD, that takes a lot of courage!
> Cashmeregma - Congratulations on little Emma.


Absolutely!!! Wonderful to see this good news.


----------



## TNS

Sam, I've never thought of a toddler tantrum being 'cute' - can think of many other descriptions.... :XD: 

Welcome to Wee Brenda. We may sound a bit crazy but we're a friendly caring bunch, and rather chatty.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> If only we could!


I think I might try to do it (braced by the wall, of course!) if that would actually work to reverse the work that gravity has done these 60+ years!!


----------



## Swedenme

Caught all up so I'll say good morning to everyone . It's snowing here this morning .Over the last week it has tried about 5 times but disappeared as quick as it came , but this time it looks like it just might stay for a while . It's those lovely big snow flakes that make everywhere look like a winter wonderland . You can tell I'm all tucked up inside can't you . Sons are out with dog so I'm sat here with a nice hot coffee in my hands . Made some lovely soup last night and everyone said how delicious it was the youngest even said I was getting a way better cook Told him he's not to old to get a time out which made him laugh . I think I'll keep it a secret of why I'm a better cook but thanks Sam &#128512;


----------



## RookieRetiree

TNS said:


> Hi Sam, and everyone! I just love the smoky sweet potato recipe you started with. I need to find smoked paprika! I have found it before when in England.
> I'm back in Alderney for the week; came over on the Aurigny(local airline) Trilander aircraft, which is tiny.


Good to see you, TNS. I've been in a few planes like that -- we have a nickname, puddle jumpers, here in the US...the plane you're in looks like it's jumping a VERY big puddle. I actually liked flying in the smaller planes. I live near a fringe airport (corporate jets and some cargo) and I love watching the smaller planes take off and land.


----------



## TNS

budasha said:


> Wow = what a lot of recipes. Must have taken you ages to type all that out. I'm going to try the sweet potatoes, my SIL loves them and has hooked me on the fries. Like the leek soup too...just so happens I have the leeks in the fridge but not the celery. Have to get that tomorrow.
> 
> Tip cat is one smart kitty. I used to have a cat that would help herself to her food right out of the box...paw in, food out. It was a hoot to watch. She also used to drink water off her paw.


One of our cats can get extra pellets of dry food out of the automatic dispenser we use when away for short periods, advertised as the way to keep your cat from overeating. He inserts a paw and wiggles the bar inside the spout and that releases a few pellets. So much for controlling his intake! His brother has never even tried to do this, even though he sees what happens. DD says he is not very clever.


----------



## TNS

budasha said:


> Darowil - Just wanted to say that you're great at doing the summary. Really appreciate it.


And I second that. It must take a significant time to do it all, so very many thanks.


----------



## PurpleFi

Grandmapaula said:


> The best part was that the NYSMA representative for the area was in the audience. He found Abby's teacher and told her to bring Abby and another boy from her school to the NYSMA trials this spring. Her teacher told her that she would get the materials and help her find and practice a song. Not bad for a 14 year old 8th grader. Becki (her mom) didn't get to NYSMAs until her sophomore year of high school.
> 
> OK, done bragging for the moment  :-D !!


Congratulations Abby, you keep bragging. I know just how you feel my DD was in the County Choir and other singing groups while she was a school, after university she went to drama school. It always made me so emotional when I went to see her perform. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp and drizzly Surrey.

Welcome to the world little Emma.

TNS love the photos from the plane.

After yesterdays marmalade marathon I am going to sit and knit today and see if I can finish the doll I am making LM.

I hope everyone is having a good week end. Healing vibes and hugs x


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. It is. Very hard this is the second one this year.


Sorry to hear this news Caren.


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> (((Sassafrass)))


Hugs from me too....


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> Just wanted to be sure that anyone who missed the update on Tim's surgery today will know that the procedure to remove the baclofen pump was speedy and uneventful. We were home before 1 PM and Susan and I had a chance to rest before he decided to come and visit with me while I got more fluids into him and more solid food--enough to count as a meal. And then he watched some TV and went back to his computer, fondly known as his ''favorite Dell'', as if he had more than one!!
> 
> HE is off to sleep now with only a tylenol PM and to ease my concerns--he is passing fluids now. I'm relieved.
> 
> Thank you all for good wishes and prayers for us today. Take care, all, and know that you are in my heart and prayers.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wonderful news :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

page 10. Well it is 10.30pm. I definately need more hours in the day. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

I forgot to say welcome to all the newbies from a damp cold Surrey in the UK.

Sam, are you doing too much? I shall come and sit on you if you don't rest!!!


----------



## darowil

Well we won the cricket match against India but it was a close game- could have gone either way near the end of the game. 
And I'm heading off to bed. Need to finish the paper work for last weekends bookstall and sort through some boxes of books whihc were mine so won't be round much tomorrow. Knitting group in the evening as well.
Need to tidy this room up on th enext few days as well. My niece arrived Friday morning and her Mum is coming with her and will need a mattress on the floor here. Will move my computer downstairs while she is here -and some knitting of course! Mainly socks.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> You are more than welcome. I have got behind so I am desperately trying to catch up!


 :thumbup: It happens very easily, around here!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Hi Sam, and everyone! I just love the smoky sweet potato recipe you started with. I need to find smoked paprika! I have found it before when in England.
> I'm back in Alderney for the week; came over on the Aurigny(local airline) Trilander aircraft, which is tiny.


It looks like it is twin enginned, though, that to me is fairly big! I love the shots of the Islands!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I might try to do it (braced by the wall, of course!) if that would actually work to reverse the work that gravity has done these 60+ years!!


 :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> It looks very cosy in that plane. Lovely aerial views though, :thumbup:


Yes, you have to snuggle up! But you have one door every two double seats, no aisle. In flight service restricted to pilot handing out ear plugs! It's only 15 min from Guernsey to Alderney so not a problem, but if you fly Alderney to Southampton its 45 min and your ears buzz and back aches if you're my age!
Sorry the photos are fuzzy - it's raining, and the Perspex windows are a bit grey.


----------



## PurpleFi

A harbinger of spring


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> Yes, you have to snuggle up! But you have one door every two double seats, no aisle. In flight service restricted to pilot handing out ear plugs!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Weird but I enjoy doing the kitchener stitch.....it's taken me a while to get it down pat but I feel such a sense of accomplishment. ......can't sleep so back u for awhile.


I must be weird too, then, because I like doing the kitchener, also!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Think I'll go get a mug of warm milk and see it that will help me sleep. My aunt used to do that; heat a mug of milk put a little sugar and nutmeg in it. I've done it before and it seemed to help.


I hope you got back to sleep, and get some rest


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> Hi Sam, and everyone! I just love the smoky sweet potato recipe you started with. I need to find smoked paprika! I have found it before when in England.
> I'm back in Alderney for the week; came over on the Aurigny(local airline) Trilander aircraft, which is tiny.


I love the photos! Thank you for sharing some of your part of the world.


----------



## iamsam

what about dishie yarn gwen - think that is what I am going to use for my baby blanket for Rachel's new baby - neamiah silas - how does one spell neamiah? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Need your opinions.....now that I have the pattern for the All-in One Baby-Top and the baby is DUE in JUNE what fiber should I look for? It calls for DK weight so that isn't a problem but since they live in FLORIDA I want to make it out of a fiber that is good for such hot climate. SUGGESTIONS? ALSO, is there a brand you recommend.....would need to be washable for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I might try to do it (braced by the wall, of course!) if that would actually work to reverse the work that gravity has done these 60+ years!!


I want to see photos of this if you do it! :mrgreen:


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> A harbinger of spring


The snowdrops are pretty, but you are teasing us that are stuck in winter!


----------



## sassafras123

TNS, enjoyed photos.
Josephine, you must have a good camera. Photo is very crisp. Love snowdrops.
Slept great. Woke at 5a.m. with intense shoulder pain. I had torn muscle on scapula and rotator cuff in fall in June. Slapped on a Lidocaine patch. Now I feel great and enjoying coffee.
Looking forward to today's training.


----------



## budasha

Good morning all. Hope everyone had a good night. Can't believe our snow is melting. Temp has climbed to 3 C. Hope it stays this way long enough to get rid of all of it. It's raining right now.

I'm 15 pages behind so I'm going to read backwards for now.


----------



## budasha

I didn't know that a Lidocaine patch would help rotator cuff pain. Is this something you can get over the counter? I have both shoulders in bad shape.



sassafras123 said:


> TNS, enjoyed photos.
> Josephine, you must have a good camera. Photo is very crisp. Love snowdrops.
> Slept great. Woke at 5a.m. with intense shoulder pain. I had torn muscle on scapula and rotator cuff in fall in June. Slapped on a Lidocaine patch. Now I feel great and enjoying coffee.
> Looking forward to today's training.


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> The best part was that the NYSMA representative for the area was in the audience. He found Abby's teacher and told her to bring Abby and another boy from her school to the NYSMA trials this spring. Her teacher told her that she would get the materials and help her find and practice a song. Not bad for a 14 year old 8th grader. Becki (her mom) didn't get to NYSMAs until her sophomore year of high school.
> 
> OK, done bragging for the moment  :-D !!


And you have the perfect reason to brag! I think that's fantastic. Keep right on bragging!!
Junek


----------



## budasha

Oh, I hope spring comes soon!


----------



## budasha

I'm okay with Buddha too. I haven't talked to KiwiFrau for several months and didn't know her daughter was getting treatment. I hope all is going well with her. My friend was looking for a home in her area but changed her mind about moving there. I wouldn't mind meeting up in Niagara sometime during the summer. Sounds like it would be fun.



Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful. Too bad Melody isn't still on here. Maybe Budasha also. I have to laugh as spell check keeps changing Budasha to Buddha every time, so if I'm saying Buddha you will know I typed it right and spell check changed it. I miss KiwiFrau. Hope all is ok as I know her daughter was getting cancer treatment if I remember correctly.


----------



## budasha

I will do that.

uote=Kansas g-ma]Mine does that every now and then but not usually more than twice in a day. And then usually a long time before it does it again. You might run a scan with your virus protection to be sure you don't have something nasty.[/quote]


----------



## jknappva

nitchik said:


> So glad to see you back Sam!
> 
> Just one question - I don't know how to view the KTP photos listed. I feel slightly dumb!


Welcome to the Tea Party. I'm sure someone has answered but the numbers are the page numbers where the pictures are from the week before. In this case, Jan.9 Tea Party.
Junek


----------



## budasha

I read this too late but I am going to Niagara on Thursday providing I can get a puppy sitter for overnight.



Cashmeregma said:


> Found out what is going on in Niagara on the Lake in such cold weather. How I wish I was there.


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> This is completely off the current subject but with TP I know it is OK. Was visiting with my very good friend Friday night. She was telling me that during Christmas she and DH visited her daughter and family. DD has a 9 year old DD. This 9 year old looked at Linda and said that her skin was baggy and wrinkly. Then she quickly added, "Grandma, you much do what I do every day and then you will have smooth skin like me. Every day I stand on my head." She demonstrated by going to the sofa and stood on her head, braced against the back. She was as serious as could be. Linda said that she nearly died laughing. The ideas that kids get


That is absolutely priceless!! What a sweetheart to offer a fix for saggy skin!!ROFL!!


----------



## Grandmapaula

darowil said:


> While I don't know what the NYSMA trials are it sounds like she really must be very good. Congratulations to her.


NYSSMA is the New York State School Music Association. Every year they have both music and instrumental trials for children. There are various levels from 1-6 and you can go every year from about 6th grade(12 years old ) to senior in high school (18 or so). The learn a piece of music, usually something that challenges them, and are judged an individual basis. The cream of the crop go on to perform in an all-state chorus or orchestra. It's quite an honor to be chosen. My younger DD missed all-state chorus by 1 point! Abby will probably enter at level 1 or 2. The all state group is chosen from the level 6 competitors. At least that's how it worked when Becki was in school.


----------



## budasha

So glad to hear from you and that you had such a good time with your daughter over the holidays.. I am sorry to learn that your daughter has been so ill but glad that she is doing well now. Must have been a treat for both of you to go shopping together. It's not surprising that it wasn't busy on Boxing Day. I think the sales started before Christmas and the sales were just the same after. I hope your sore throat is gone.



kiwifrau said:


> I'm here, just never seem to be able to keep up, very busy over Christmas and New Year period. Had a wonderful 3 - 4 days with my daughter, even stayed an extra day as we were having fun going to some of the Boxing Day Sales. Neither of us had ever done this before thinking of the crowds etc., etc. There were none, were Lemon Tea/drink time again. "HUGS to ALL".


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Weird but I enjoy doing the kitchener stitch.....it's taken me a while to get it down pat but I feel such a sense of accomplishment. ......can't sleep so back u for awhile.


I enjoy the Kitchener stitch, too, Gwen. I've done it so often, I've memorized it. And the saying, "practice makes perfect" may not be true but it does make it easier!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Hi Sam, and everyone! I just love the smoky sweet potato recipe you started with. I need to find smoked paprika! I have found it before when in England.
> I'm back in Alderney for the week; came over on the Aurigny(local airline) Trilander aircraft, which is tiny.


I flew on a small plane only once. I expected a hard landing but it was the smoothest I ever experienced!!. It was so small if you stood in the aisle, it looked like you could stretch out your arms and touch each side of the plane. It was very enjoyable even in a bad rain storm!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and drizzly Surrey.
> 
> Welcome to the world little Emma.
> 
> TNS love the photos from the plane.
> 
> After yesterdays marmalade marathon I am going to sit and knit today and see if I can finish the doll I am making LM.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end. Healing vibes and hugs x


Oh, Josephine, how I'd love some of that marmalade...it sounds delicious I look forward to seeing another of LM's grandma made dolls!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> A harbinger of spring


wonderful to have a reminder of spring on our gray, rainy Sunday. Thank you!
Junek


----------



## budasha

Thanks for that info but how would I change to Mozilla now?



tami_ohio said:


> I quit using IE a long time ago for that reason. I use Mozilla Firefox now


----------



## budasha

My local store had some sweet green grapes and also some cherries from Chile. I couldn't resist.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I love grapes but the store in town doesn't have very good produce. I hope to get to Lloydminster shopping next week so will get some good fruit hopefully, at least some more choices.


----------



## jknappva

Oops! Sorry!


----------



## budasha

Pretty girl.



Grandmapaula said:


> She also designed it with long sleeves - I'm making one for my little GGD.
> 
> I have to do some more bragging about Abby. She tried out for the only solo in the concert against 25 other kids - and she got it!!! She stood up there all by herself on the stage and I guess she's gotten over her stage fright, because she didn't miss a note. Her mom and I were in tears and I noticed a few people around us wiping their eyes, too. I am so proud of her!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Weird but I enjoy doing the kitchener stitch.....it's taken me a while to get it down pat but I feel such a sense of accomplishment. ......can't sleep so back u for awhile.


I seem to have a mental block when it comes to that stitch so I am looking forward to doing my next pair of socks from the toe up.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Railyn said:


> This is completely off the current subject but with TP I know it is OK. Was visiting with my very good friend Friday night. She was telling me that during Christmas she and DH visited her daughter and family. DD has a 9 year old DD. This 9 year old looked at Linda and said that her skin was baggy and wrinkly. Then she quickly added, "Grandma, you much do what I do every day and then you will have smooth skin like me. Every day I stand on my head." She demonstrated by going to the sofa and stood on her head, braced against the back. She was as serious as could be. Linda said that she nearly died laughing. The ideas that kids get


Just what is needed this morning! A good laugh. TY for sharing this story. Yes, Kids DO say the darnedest things.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS said:


> Yes, you have to snuggle up! But you have one door every two double seats, no aisle. In flight service restricted to pilot handing out ear plugs! It's only 15 min from Guernsey to Alderney so not a problem, but if you fly Alderney to Southampton its 45 min and your ears buzz and back aches if you're my age!
> Sorry the photos are fuzzy - it's raining, and the Perspex windows are a bit grey.


TY for posting the pix-- we do get geography lessons here, too, don't we? Love them. That plane looks a bit tiny for my tastes but the distance would make it do-able.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Oh, how lovely! If our weather keeps up at near 60F, we may have spring starts, too, and it is nearly 2 months early.



PurpleFi said:


> A harbinger of spring


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you, TNS. I've been in a few planes like that -- we have a nickname, puddle jumpers, here in the US...the plane you're in looks like it's jumping a VERY big puddle. I actually liked flying in the smaller planes. I live near a fringe airport (corporate jets and some cargo) and I love watching the smaller planes take off and land.


I don't think I would like to be up in a small plane, I really don't like heights very much. A friend of ours has a little 2 seater that can land anywhere, he took DH up, he lands in the field by the house. DH quite enjoyed seeing our land from the air. Next time I'm going to send the camera with him, a guy came last fall wanting to sell us aerial photos of the farm for $800, needless to say, I didn't buy them.

TNS, thanks for posting the great pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha said:


> I didn't know that a Lidocaine patch would help rotator cuff pain. Is this something you can get over the counter? I have both shoulders in bad shape.


I used Salonpas patches for my rotator cuff,they helped alot. you can buy them OTC but I found them on EBay for much less. There are some other " pain patches" that are similar but for some reason they are fairly expensive in Canada, about $1 each. The ones I got off EBay were about $20 for 140 including shipping they are about 2 X 3. Inches & work well. You can PM me if you want me to look up the link.


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha said:


> Oh, I hope spring comes soon!


Only 3 more months to wait :lol:


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I enjoy the Kitchener stitch, too, Gwen. I've done it so often, I've memorized it. And the saying, "practice makes perfect" may not be true but it does make it easier!
> Junek


I've learnt the Kitchener stitch too and quite liked using it


----------



## Swedenme

budasha said:


> My local store had some sweet green grapes and also some cherries from Chile. I couldn't resist.


I have been buying lots of sweet green grapes recently mainly for my son but they have been so nice that I keep eating half of them


----------



## pearlone

Morning everyone from a sunny Florida. Sorry to be so late in saying hello. Have been very busy this week with DH surgery, which he is recovering from and doing very well. They have put him in a study from the Mayo Clinic to try a new med that will hopefully help with his problem. Fingers crossed for good results. Have been trying to get laundry caught up and DGS came for a visit yesterday. Haven't seen him since before Thanksgiving. He is very busy in his PHD program and doesn't get much free time. He will be back for super bowl weekend though. Our home is slowly coming together. Just bought 2 sofa beds one for the LR and one for the Florida room. Will be all set now for when the kids overseas come home to visit with their families.

Love all the recipes. Save them all. Just wish I had more folks around who liked to eat so I could continously cook them all. I did make a recipe my DH saw in a flyer for the grocery store. It was called Cuban Meatloaf. Neither of us cared for it very much. but waste not want not, so trying to figure out how we can use it up and not be wasteful.Think I found an easy way to make potato salad. Bought a bag of frozen diced cut potatoes. Cooked them on the stove top with 2 T. canola oil till they were done.
In a small bowl I put 1/2 cups of mayonaise, 1/4 c. of coarsley chopped green onions, 1/2 tsp. coarsely chopped garlic, 1/2 c. chopped cilantro or parsley and for those who like it few dashes of hot sauce. I left this out of mine. Stir all this together. Take potatoes off the heat and stir in Mayo mixture. Salt and pepper to your taste. DH said was really good, and I have to agree.

I haven't had time to catch up but will give it a go a little later. Blessings and prayers sent to those in need and congratulations to all on their accomplishments. Sam more wonderful recipes, thank you. Hope you are resting and recovering from your illness. We all need you here. Hugs to all and saying hello to any new tea party folks who have joined in this wonderful group. Purlyxxx


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just what is needed this morning! A good laugh. TY for sharing this story. Yes, Kids DO say the darnedest things.


They do give us a good laugh and I can just picture us all now trying to stand upside down against the walls 😃


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

After I took early retirement form teaching Special Ed to have my heart surgery; I decided to change careers and follow life long interests cooking and wine. I went to work for a large Niagara Winery. I developed recipes of my own and adapted others and taught wine customers alternate ways to use wine than just drink it. 

FIRST OFF NEVER COOK WITH WINE THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE WILLING TO OFFER TO A GUEST TO DRINK. IF YOU WOULDN'T DRINK IT DON'T COOK WITH IT



COOKING WITH WINE RECIPES FOR ALL WHO ARE INTERESTED



Try these and see if you can open them.If so I'll send the rest.


----------



## Miss Pam

Gweniepooh said:


> Weird but I enjoy doing the kitchener stitch.....it's taken me a while to get it down pat but I feel such a sense of accomplishment. ......can't sleep so back u for awhile.


I like it, too, Gwen. It's my go-to finish for my socks.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Only 3 more months to wait :lol:


January and February always seem like the longest months in the year and February seems to pass so slow when you are waiting for spring and it still snowing here . It looks lovely but I think it is the wet kind that will either freeze over night or turn to slush


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A harbinger of spring


A lovely and welcome sight to see!


----------



## iamsam

have I missed something here? what's been going on? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That fear has unfortunately proven true. Thanks so much for prayers and hugs!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Open\office was the precursor to Libreoffice


tami_ohio said:


> OpenOffice.org is free and very comparable to Word. I have never heard of libreoffice so I don't know if I can or not.


----------



## Bonnie7591

It's good to hear you DH is doing well after his surgery. Hope the new meds have great sucess.
When I have leftover meatloaf, I often make hamburger soup with it, just mash up the meat add beef broth, lots of vegetables, canned tomatoes & add macaroni in the last 10 minutes. I'm not sure if this will work with your Cuban meatloaf, depends what else is in it. My DH isn't a great lover of homemade soup , he prefers Cambells mushroom which I only like when added to casseroles.
When I make potatoe salad I add tomatoes to it, my friends mom who was from Germanynalways did that & I really liked it. My family seem to like it too, best with fresh garden tomatoes. I add a little prepared mustard to Miracle whip for the dressing.


pearlone said:


> Morning everyone from a sunny Florida. Sorry to be so late in saying hello. Have been very busy this week with DH surgery, which he is recovering from and doing very well. They have put him in a study from the Mayo Clinic to try a new med that will hopefully help with his problem. Fingers crossed for good results. Have been trying to get laundry caught up and DGS came for a visit yesterday. Haven't seen him since before Thanksgiving. He is very busy in his PHD program and doesn't get much free time. He will be back for super bowl weekend though. Our home is slowly coming together. Just bought 2 sofa beds one for the LR and one for the Florida room. Will be all set now for when the kids overseas come home to visit with their families.
> 
> Love all the recipes. Save them all. Just wish I had more folks around who liked to eat so I could continously cook them all. I did make a recipe my DH saw in a flyer for the grocery store. It was called Cuban Meatloaf. Neither of us cared for it very much. but waste not want not, so trying to figure out how we can use it up and not be wasteful.Think I found an easy way to make potato salad. Bought a bag of frozen diced cut potatoes. Cooked them on the stove top with 2 T. canola oil till they were done.
> In a small bowl I put 1/2 cups of mayonaise, 1/4 c. of coarsley chopped green onions, 1/2 tsp. coarsely chopped garlic, 1/2 c. chopped cilantro or parsley and for those who like it few dashes of hot sauce. I left this out of mine. Stir all this together. Take potatoes off the heat and stir in Mayo mixture. Salt and pepper to your taste. DH said was really good, and I have to agree.
> 
> I haven't had time to catch up but will give it a go a little later. Blessings and prayers sent to those in need and congratulations to all on their accomplishments. Sam more wonderful recipes, thank you. Hope you are resting and recovering from your illness. We all need you here. Hugs to all and saying hello to any new tea party folks who have joined in this wonderful group. Purlyxxx


----------



## iamsam

nitchik - the page numbers are from last weeks ktp - you will need to go back to it. it might be easier for you to open two windows - one for this week's summary and one for last week's. then you can switch back and forth easier.

and while I am here I want to welcome you to the knitting tea party nitdhik - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we love new people to stop and join the conversastion - we will be here all week so we hope you plan on joining us often - fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it are always available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



nitchik said:


> So glad to see you back Sam!
> 
> Just one question - I don't know how to view the KTP photos listed. I feel slightly dumb!


----------



## Sorlenna

I am only on page 8, but I wanted to express my condolences to Caren. I know Kiwi was treasured and had a wonderful life with you. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> January and February always seem like the longest months in the year and February seems to pass so slow when you are waiting for spring and it still snowing here . It looks lovely but I think it is the wet kind that will either freeze over night or turn to slush


I hope it doesn't get icy, I'm sure there you don't have ice tires on your vehicles so driving couod be quite a hazard.


----------



## iamsam

I hope it brings plenty of help Julie - you should not need to do all this alone. could you ask the church for financial help also - it should be part of their mission. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Actually today, down here! And the request has gone through!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pearlone said:


> .Think I found an easy way to make potato salad. Bought a bag of frozen diced cut potatoes. Cooked them on the stove top with 2 T. canola oil till they were done.xx


What a neat idea for making potato salad! I think I would really like the potatoes prepped that way and I love crunchy. When I had family at home and DH would come in, saying let's go fishing, can we have a picnic, I would cook diced potatoes 3 min in the pressure cooker, bringing the pressure/heat down under running water before opening the pan. Made a very fast salad. But it makes a BIG batch which I don't need now so yours would be better.


----------



## iamsam

very cute - if that would help I would do it. lol --- sam



Railyn said:


> This is completely off the current subject but with TP I know it is OK. Was visiting with my very good friend Friday night. She was telling me that during Christmas she and DH visited her daughter and family. DD has a 9 year old DD. This 9 year old looked at Linda and said that her skin was baggy and wrinkly. Then she quickly added, "Grandma, you much do what I do every day and then you will have smooth skin like me. Every day I stand on my head." She demonstrated by going to the sofa and stood on her head, braced against the back. She was as serious as could be. Linda said that she nearly died laughing. The ideas that kids get


----------



## iamsam

do hope you got back to sleep gwen - hate waking up in middle of night not being able to go back to sleep. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Think I'll go get a mug of warm milk and see it that will help me sleep. My aunt used to do that; heat a mug of milk put a little sugar and nutmeg in it. I've done it before and it seemed to help.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> A harbinger of spring


I always used to love the snowdrops that pushed their way through the drifts of snow- followed by crocuses.


----------



## iamsam

what that American rules baseball? --- sam



darowil said:


> South Austrlaia lost the baseball. At the half way point we were ahead by one run and ended up losing by 2. At thta point we still had 5 innings to the others four and in that time theyb got three more and us none.
> 
> Now listening to the cricket, a one day match against India- watched for a while but my TV decided it had had enough for now. We are doing well, although as I was writing this we lost our first wicket.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> FIRST OFF NEVER COOK WITH WINE THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE WILLING TO OFFER TO A GUEST TO DRINK. IF YOU WOULDN'T DRINK IT DON'T COOK WITH IT.


Had a good laugh on that one-- My parents didn't drink and married into a family that didn't so never developed a taste for it. Will admit I love cooking with marsala (2 recipes!!) but not much else.


----------



## iamsam

parents can be frustrating Heidi tells me - they are so hard to raise. rotflmao but I do understand trying to please everyone. I will try and find some warm weather recipes that maybe they would eat. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi Sam, great to see you back. Had a chuckle at the description of Bentley paddy. Think I saw a few versions of the same thing today at the markets. We were set up opposite the jumping castle slide. Kept an eye one 1 dad after he let loose with some inappropiate language at his darling daughter who did not want to get off said jumping castle. And another at not being allowed on as the canvas got way too hot for tender kiddy skin.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your grand-daughter's vehicle issues and glad to hear she is relatively fine, not too hurt.
> 
> Love potatoe recipes, but unless it is a cold recipe, it is not happening here. DM has decided she does not want to eat hot food in this weather. The same woman sits under an aircon most of the day. So currently, we are trying a diet shake meal replacement. At least I know she should be getting all the minerals and so on her body needs. DSF had reheated stew. I had shake as well. Seems like I am, some nights, running a cafe trying to make both happy. Mind you, not standing over a hot stove or frying pan is nice when the climbing humidity makes it feel almost 5 degrees C higher than it actually is.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> have I missed something here? what's been going on? --- sam


Re. Julie, "she" has turned up again!


----------



## iamsam

that does look cozy - how many does the plane hold and how long of a flight is it? --- sam



TNS said:


> Hi Sam, and everyone! I just love the smoky sweet potato recipe you started with. I need to find smoked paprika! I have found it before when in England.
> I'm back in Alderney for the week; came over on the Aurigny(local airline) Trilander aircraft, which is tiny.


----------



## iamsam

it was cute only because I had not seen him throw one before and because he really works it. he is not quite two so they really aren't so bad. --- sam



TNS said:


> Sam, I've never thought of a toddler tantrum being 'cute' - can think of many other descriptions.... :XD:
> 
> Welcome to Wee Brenda. We may sound a bit crazy but we're a friendly caring bunch, and rather chatty.....


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> have I missed something here? what's been going on? --- sam


Lupe turned up outside the house at about 3 in the afternoon Saturday- ringo told me someone was there- I put him through, and went out- said 'Hello' but she just looked at me and they reversed out- I could not see all who was in the car, but it was not Fofoa driving because she would never have reversed out so easily.
Also I now have a document from the Tribunal they have got Fale to sign in front of a JP, claiming he wants a divorce.


----------



## iamsam

you do the actual cooking which is the most important part - glad they liked the soup. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Caught all up so I'll say good morning to everyone . It's snowing here this morning .Over the last week it has tried about 5 times but disappeared as quick as it came , but this time it looks like it just might stay for a while . It's those lovely big snow flakes that make everywhere look like a winter wonderland . You can tell I'm all tucked up inside can't you . Sons are out with dog so I'm sat here with a nice hot coffee in my hands . Made some lovely soup last night and everyone said how delicious it was the youngest even said I was getting a way better cook Told him he's not to old to get a time out which made him laugh . I think I'll keep it a secret of why I'm a better cook but thanks Sam 😀


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I hope it brings plenty of help Julie - you should not need to do all this alone. could you ask the church for financial help also - it should be part of their mission. --- sam


We are not a wealthy congregation, but what people do have is willingness to help, and masses of elbow grease!


----------



## iamsam

you know I would do most anything to get you to visit again - it was so much fun having you and londy here - sometimes I just sit and remember how much fun we all had.

I really am not doing so much - I just don't understand why I should be so tired all the time - maybe I need to get up and do some work and build up some energy. even Heidi said this past week was a "weary" kind of week. think it is the weather. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to say welcome to all the newbies from a damp cold Surrey in the UK.
> 
> Sam, are you doing too much? I shall come and sit on you if you don't rest!!!


----------



## iamsam

bookstall? do you also sell books in your "spare' time? --- sam



darowil said:


> Well we won the cricket match against India but it was a close game- could have gone either way near the end of the game.
> And I'm heading off to bed. Need to finish the paper work for last weekends bookstall and sort through some boxes of books whihc were mine so won't be round much tomorrow. Knitting group in the evening as well.
> Need to tidy this room up on th enext few days as well. My niece arrived Friday morning and her Mum is coming with her and will need a mattress on the floor here. Will move my computer downstairs while she is here -and some knitting of course! Mainly socks.


----------



## machriste

PurpleFi said:


> A harbinger of spring


Love the snowdrops! Thank you, Josephine.

Caren and Paula, I'm so sorry about your dear dogs. No matter the breed or the age, we who have and have had pets know the sadness when they are no longer with us.

Welcome to dear baby Emma, and to all the newcomers to the tea party. it's quite "delicious" here!

I believe I've mentioned this before, but I had a hard time with the kirchner (I'm never sure of the spelling) stitch using a tapestry needle and found a way to knit it (YouTube.) Even though I had to write down the rows, it seemed much more doable to me.

After a couple weeks of very cold temps and several snows, we've had a week in the 20s and 30s (F that is very good for Minnesota in January!!!


----------



## iamsam

I'm not sure you would find any of those around here - at least not yet. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> A harbinger of spring


----------



## iamsam

if all else fails - smother it in catsup. --- sam



pearlone said:


> I did make a recipe my DH saw in a flyer for the grocery store. It was called Cuban Meatloaf. Neither of us cared for it very much. but waste not want not, so trying to figure out how we can use it up and not be wasteful.


----------



## iamsam

they come through. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> After I took early retirement form teaching Special Ed to have my heart surgery; I decided to change careers and follow life long interests cooking and wine. I went to work for a large Niagara Winery. I developed recipes of my own and adapted others and taught wine customers alternate ways to use wine than just drink it.
> 
> FIRST OFF NEVER COOK WITH WINE THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE WILLING TO OFFER TO A GUEST TO DRINK. IF YOU WOULDN'T DRINK IT DON'T COOK WITH IT
> 
> COOKING WITH WINE RECIPES FOR ALL WHO ARE INTERESTED
> 
> Try these and see if you can open them.If so I'll send the rest.


----------



## iamsam

someone should so put her out of her misery. --- sam



martina said:


> Re. Julie, "she" has turned up again!


----------



## iamsam

I am so sorry Julie - hopefully they will not take it as fact until they have a chance to talk to him. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Lupe turned up outside the house at about 3 in the afternoon Saturday- ringo told me someone was there- I put him through, and went out- said 'Hello' but she just looked at me and they reversed out- I could not see all who was in the car, but it was not Fofoa driving because she would never have reversed out so easily.
> Also I now have a document from the Tribunal they have got Fale to sign in front of a JP, claiming he wants a divorce.


----------



## iamsam

masses of elbow grease is legal tender in my book. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We are not a wealthy congregation, but what people do have is willingness to help, and masses of elbow grease!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> if all else fails - smother it in catsup. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did make a recipe my DH saw in a flyer for the grocery store. It was called Cuban Meatloaf. Neither of us cared for it very much. but waste not want not, so trying to figure out how we can use it up and not be wasteful.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Sam....a good dose of catsup will heal many a failed meatloaf!!
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope it doesn't get icy, I'm sure there you don't have ice tires on your vehicles so driving couod be quite a hazard.


I hope it doesn't too as we have to be at the hospital tomorrow.Its still coming down and the sky looks very grey just have to wait and see as this is England it could all disappear as quick as it came😀


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> masses of elbow grease is legal tender in my book. --- sam


You are so right, Sam. If not for the willing elbow grease of my sister, daughter and my son and his friend, I don't know how I would have managed to move just from the 3rd floor to the 1st floor in my building!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so sorry Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Lupe turned up outside the house at about 3 in the afternoon Saturday- ringo told me someone was there- I put him through, and went out- said 'Hello' but she just looked at me and they reversed out- I could not see all who was in the car, but it was not Fofoa driving because she would never have reversed out so easily.
> Also I now have a document from the Tribunal they have got Fale to sign in front of a JP, claiming he wants a divorce.


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> You're right, Sam....a good dose of catsup will heal many a failed meatloaf!!
> Junek


Now I know why my sons put ketchup on almost everything 😃


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Lupe turned up outside the house at about 3 in the afternoon Saturday- ringo told me someone was there- I put him through, and went out- said 'Hello' but she just looked at me and they reversed out- I could not see all who was in the car, but it was not Fofoa driving because she would never have reversed out so easily.
> Also I now have a document from the Tribunal they have got Fale to sign in front of a JP, claiming he wants a divorce.


I'm so sorry Julie that you are having problems with somebody harassing you . That's the last thing you need Inbetween everything else going on for you I don't know how it works where you live and it's hard to prove but can you not report them to the police or some other organisation .here we have a community team that have laws to deal with certain types of harassment and bad behaviour in the community


----------



## PurpleFi

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, enjoyed photos.
> Josephine, you must have a good camera. Photo is very crisp. Love snowdrops.
> Slept great. Woke at 5a.m. with intense shoulder pain. I had torn muscle on scapula and rotator cuff in fall in June. Slapped on a Lidocaine patch. Now I feel great and enjoying coffee.
> Looking forward to today's training.


I took the photo on my tablet. I have been given snowdrops every birthday since I was born.


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> I took the photo on my tablet. I have been given snowdrops every birthday since I was born.


Lovely photo yours is already flowering mine have just popped the green shoots up.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I always used to love the snowdrops that pushed their way through the drifts of snow- followed by crocuses.


I love seeing snowdrops too, the first flowers in the garden when the weather seems to be at its coldest, then crocuses and then daffs and before you know it spring is here!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I have put some of the recipes in PDF format. Try these.
I was going to have copies printed for the KAP but my situation was not conducive to it at the time.
Trishas Recipe


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Lupe turned up outside the house at about 3 in the afternoon Saturday- ringo told me someone was there- I put him through, and went out- said 'Hello' but she just looked at me and they reversed out- I could not see all who was in the car, but it was not Fofoa driving because she would never have reversed out so easily.
> Also I now have a document from the Tribunal they have got Fale to sign in front of a JP, claiming he wants a divorce.


Julie, when you move does "she" need to know your new address?


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> Yes dd and a gd both with the same name, but gd (Little Madam) is know as 'Bethforthemomet'!


Josephine is also one of my GD's middle name, and I had a great-grandmother with that name as well. It's a good name to keep going!


----------



## iamsam

actually - why did you move - I would think the third floor would have had the best views? --- sam



jknappva said:


> You are so right, Sam. If not for the willing elbow grease of my sister, daughter and my son and his friend, I don't know how I would have managed to move just from the 3rd floor to the 1st floor in my building!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

thank you trish - I really like the sound of the rustic pie with the cherries. sounds good. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> I have put some of the recipes in PDF format. Try these.
> I was going to have copies printed for the KAP but my situation was not conducive to it at the time.
> Trishas Recipe


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> I took the photo on my tablet. I have been given snowdrops every birthday since I was born.


 :thumbup: Lovely photo and lovely birthday present.

Edit: Mine are nearly in flower. I have daffodils out for a week. Crazy!


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: Lovely photo and lovely birthday present.
> 
> Edit: Mine are nearly in flower. I have daffodils out for a week. Crazy!


That is crazy are they in a very sheltered spot mine go in order snowdrops first then crocus then daffodils third I know I'm further north than both you and purple but even so it must be way early for those daffodils to be flowering


----------



## Normaedern

Sonja, I live in North Wales with the sea on 3 sides. The daffodils that are out are near the front door in the sun. But I do think the have got their order muddled ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I am so sorry Julie - hopefully they will not take it as fact until they have a chance to talk to him. --- sam


And she is doing her damndest to make sure he is not in Australia again for the Hearing.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> masses of elbow grease is legal tender in my book. --- sam


Oh I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I hope it doesn't too as we have to be at the hospital tomorrow.Its still coming down and the sky looks very grey just have to wait and see as this is England it could all disappear as quick as it came😀


Prayers for DH, that tomorrow will go smoothly.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so sorry Julie.


I am so sure it is not his real wish- he is agreeing in order to keep the peace with a certain individual.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I'm so sorry Julie that you are having problems with somebody harassing you . That's the last thing you need Inbetween everything else going on for you I don't know how it works where you live and it's hard to prove but can you not report them to the police or some other organisation .here we have a community team that have laws to deal with certain types of harassment and bad behaviour in the community


I am not sure that once amounts to Harassment, any way it is probably a bit late now to make the complaint- and I have only seen them the once. Lupe BTW is Fale's youngest niece who is determined to land on my shoulders all her hatred of Europeans, and blame for everything wrong in her uncle's life.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I love seeing snowdrops too, the first flowers in the garden when the weather seems to be at its coldest, then crocuses and then daffs and before you know it spring is here!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Julie, when you move does "she" need to know your new address?


I am wondering about that, they have failed to give me their current address- I know only the suburb, which I assume is part of Campbelltown (NSW).


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> Josephine is also one of my GD's middle name, and I had a great-grandmother with that name as well. It's a good name to keep going!


My middle name is also anlld family name on my Dad's side, goes back many many generations.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> That is crazy are they in a very sheltered spot mine go in order snowdrops first then crocus then daffodils third I know I'm further north than both you and purple but even so it must be way early for those daffodils to be flowering


There are some crocus nearly out but the daffs are just pushing a couple of leaves up.


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, I live in North Wales with the sea on 3 sides. The daffodils that are out are near the front door in the sun. But I do think the have got their order muddled ;-)


Where you live sounds beautiful surrounded by the sea on 3sides does it get a bit wild in the winter . The daffodils must like it there 😄


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Where you live sounds beautiful surrounded by the sea on 3sides does it get a bit wild in the winter . The daffodils must like it there 😄


It is very mild but we quite often have gales gusting to 85 miles an hour. Just recently we were just behind Scotland with 105 mile per hour gusts. The trees get pruned!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> It is very mild but we quite often have gales gusting to 85 miles an hour. Just recently we were just behind Scotland with 105 mile per hour gusts. The trees get pruned!


Do they lean away from the force of the gales? I saw a spectacular photo recently of wind pruned trees at the very bottom of our South Island- won't be able to locate it though!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> actually - why did you move - I would think the third floor would have had the best views? --- sam


It was a 1 bedroom apartment and my daughter was moving in to help me. This is a 2 bedroom. 
Plus, if you're in a wheelchair, the idea of fires with no elevator is a huge concern on an upper floor. No views on the 3rd floor except the 3rd floor windows of the building next door plus the trees were so high,I couldn't see much of a view. Here I'm on the front of the building and see all the goings and comings! 
Junek


----------



## budasha

Glad to be back but I still have so much to do. Shouldn't be spending so much time on here (lol).



Bulldog said:


> Dawn, glad to see you got some antibiotics on board, sweetie. Rest and take care of yourself. My daughter bought Gone Girl, so I will get to watch hers.
> 
> Caren, my sincerest condolences in the loss of Kiwi. We all have been there and it is not easy saying goodbye to our "family".
> 
> Liz, it is indeed good having you back in the fold.


----------



## budasha

My pants seem to be getting longer.....are they stretching!!!! I must be shrinking. Now I have to rehem all my pants. I hate it too.



Bulldog said:


> Nilzvag, Welcome to our little family. Just join right in. We talk about anything and share recipes and what we are working on.
> 
> Paula, I am short, too and have to hem a lot. Hate hemming.
> Pray for Abby and her performance in the choir. May the Angels surround her so she can let that pretty voice shine.


----------



## Gweniepooh

No doubt about that..... 
I don't understand how they could precede without seeing him in person and hearing it from his lips without Lupe . Praying abut this Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sure it is not his real wish- he is agreeing in order to keep the peace with a certain individual.


----------



## tami_ohio

Grandmapaula said:


> NYSSMA is the New York State School Music Association. Every year they have both music and instrumental trials for children. There are various levels from 1-6 and you can go every year from about 6th grade(12 years old ) to senior in high school (18 or so). The learn a piece of music, usually something that challenges them, and are judged an individual basis. The cream of the crop go on to perform in an all-state chorus or orchestra. It's quite an honor to be chosen. My younger DD missed all-state chorus by 1 point! Abby will probably enter at level 1 or 2. The all state group is chosen from the level 6 competitors. At least that's how it worked when Becki was in school.


I can hear how proud you are of Abby, and your DD. What an honor!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, sorry to hear Lupe is once again trying to push you over the edge. What a witch. I would think Fale would have to at least be seen in person by someone other than those picked by her & state on his own what he wishes. How can legal matters be decided on her word alone? I think it will be good when you get moved that they won't know where you are & won't be able to harass you.
Like you eed any more stress in your life right now!


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a chilly dull Fife, some great recipes there Sam.
> Just up for some fruit juice and paracetamol as someone has given me the flu bug. have slept all night apart from the time stripping and remaking bed,and loading washing machine.will be heading back there shortly.
> Hope you all have a good weekend


I sure hope you get rid of that quick, and are feeling much better so you can go to you to your lunch dates.


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> Thanks for that info but how would I change to Mozilla now?


Google Mozilla Firefox. There will be a download button to click on. After you have downloaded it, just click on the desktop icon, just as you would IE. IE stays on the computer, you are just using a different browser, instead of IE.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture It's not showing the true colour of the sock for some reason it's blue with shades of lilac


That turned out great, the mate for it should be a snap now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I would like to be up in a small plane, I really don't like heights very much. A friend of ours has a little 2 seater that can land anywhere, he took DH up, he lands in the field by the house. DH quite enjoyed seeing our land from the air. Next time I'm going to send the camera with him, a guy came last fall wanting to sell us aerial photos of the farm for $800, needless to say, I didn't buy them.
> 
> TNS, thanks for posting the great pictures.


I like the little 2 seaters better than the jets. When we flew to Seattle last March, it was like being crammed in a tin can. My back and legs hurt so bad after 4 hours I could hardly walk.


----------



## tami_ohio

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone from a sunny Florida. Sorry to be so late in saying hello. Have been very busy this week with DH surgery, which he is recovering from and doing very well. They have put him in a study from the Mayo Clinic to try a new med that will hopefully help with his problem. Fingers crossed for good results. Have been trying to get laundry caught up and DGS came for a visit yesterday. Haven't seen him since before Thanksgiving. He is very busy in his PHD program and doesn't get much free time. He will be back for super bowl weekend though. Our home is slowly coming together. Just bought 2 sofa beds one for the LR and one for the Florida room. Will be all set now for when the kids overseas come home to visit with their families.
> 
> Love all the recipes. Save them all. Just wish I had more folks around who liked to eat so I could continously cook them all. I did make a recipe my DH saw in a flyer for the grocery store. It was called Cuban Meatloaf. Neither of us cared for it very much. but waste not want not, so trying to figure out how we can use it up and not be wasteful.Think I found an easy way to make potato salad. Bought a bag of frozen diced cut potatoes. Cooked them on the stove top with 2 T. canola oil till they were done.
> In a small bowl I put 1/2 cups of mayonaise, 1/4 c. of coarsley chopped green onions, 1/2 tsp. coarsely chopped garlic, 1/2 c. chopped cilantro or parsley and for those who like it few dashes of hot sauce. I left this out of mine. Stir all this together. Take potatoes off the heat and stir in Mayo mixture. Salt and pepper to your taste. DH said was really good, and I have to agree.
> 
> I haven't had time to catch up but will give it a go a little later. Blessings and prayers sent to those in need and congratulations to all on their accomplishments. Sam more wonderful recipes, thank you. Hope you are resting and recovering from your illness. We all need you here. Hugs to all and saying hello to any new tea party folks who have joined in this wonderful group. Purlyxxx


I am so glad your DH is doing well after surgery. And it sounds like you are finally getting the house together, just the way you want it.

I sometimes use canned diced potatoes for potato salad.


----------



## budasha

It really is tiny. Looks like it was raining on your way back but the view is pretty.



TNS said:


> Hi Sam, and everyone! I just love the smoky sweet potato recipe you started with. I need to find smoked paprika! I have found it before when in England.
> I'm back in Alderney for the week; came over on the Aurigny(local airline) Trilander aircraft, which is tiny.


----------



## budasha

I'll have to look for one of these. My puppy likes to eat the cat's food so I don't like to put too much out. If she could dispense her own food, it might discourage the pup from eating it, unless she figures out how to do it.



TNS said:


> One of our cats can get extra pellets of dry food out of the automatic dispenser we use when away for short periods, advertised as the way to keep your cat from overeating. He inserts a paw and wiggles the bar inside the spout and that releases a few pellets. So much for controlling his intake! His brother has never even tried to do this, even though he sees what happens. DD says he is not very clever.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had a blast last night. After painting, we went to a piano bar for drinks and appetizers...the guys had the kids all fed, showered/bathed and in bed asleep when we got home...and we were in bed ourselves by 10:00 p.m. Very fun outing....if you're on Facebook, you can look up Shelby Campbell's White Poppies event and see the many photos of everyone that was there ...it's hard to think that I was painting from the same original!!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574097736059173.1073742729.263419050460378&type=1

This was our DD#1's gift to the girls in the family plus her room-mate....we all enjoyed it very much. After seeing some of the other originals for painting---I'm glad DD picked this particular outing.


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> After I took early retirement form teaching Special Ed to have my heart surgery; I decided to change careers and follow life long interests cooking and wine. I went to work for a large Niagara Winery. I developed recipes of my own and adapted others and taught wine customers alternate ways to use wine than just drink it.
> 
> FIRST OFF NEVER COOK WITH WINE THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE WILLING TO OFFER TO A GUEST TO DRINK. IF YOU WOULDN'T DRINK IT DON'T COOK WITH IT
> 
> Thank you! They both opened fine for me. I have them saved.
> 
> COOKING WITH WINE RECIPES FOR ALL WHO ARE INTERESTED
> 
> Try these and see if you can open them.If so I'll send the rest.


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Open\office was the precursor to Libreoffice


I didn't know that. I learned something new!


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Since I've had this cast on I've been grocery shopping on the net and I may well continue! It's well worth the delivery charge (about £3/US$4.50) and they bring it right into the kitchen. It's even better at the moment as DH (under instruction! :lol: ) puts it all away.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> That is high--but a lot of things seem to be more expensive over there. I just used Schwans -- a private (not affiliated with a grocery store) --- June gave their products good reviews so I decided to try them for the frozen meats and vegetables. They had a special where first time customers got $15 off plus AARP coupon for another savings so I purchased things on special such as pork chops, beef patties, stir fry vegetables, talapia and of course some ice cream for the birthday party today. I'll let you know how well we like their foods after this weekend.


I like Schwans, the mini breakfast pizzas, I like to keep on hand for mornings when I need something but am uninspired. The chicken breast strips are really good too, and several other things.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> That is high--but a lot of things seem to be more expensive over there. I just used Schwans -- a private (not affiliated with a grocery store) --- June gave their products good reviews so I decided to try them for the frozen meats and vegetables. They had a special where first time customers got $15 off plus AARP coupon for another savings so I purchased things on special such as pork chops, beef patties, stir fry vegetables, talapia and of course some ice cream for the birthday party today. I'll let you know how well we like their foods after this weekend.


I like Schwans, the mini breakfast pizzas, I like to keep on hand for mornings when I need something but am uninspired. The chicken breast strips are really good too, and several other things.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June,
> snow went as quickly as it came so we walked down to the farmers market in the sunshine. I'm now cooking my marmalade and the kitchen is like a sauna. x


MMMM... Marmelade, yum.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Lupe turned up outside the house at about 3 in the afternoon Saturday- ringo told me someone was there- I put him through, and went out- said 'Hello' but she just looked at me and they reversed out- I could not see all who was in the car, but it was not Fofoa driving because she would never have reversed out so easily.
> Also I now have a document from the Tribunal they have got Fale to sign in front of a JP, claiming he wants a divorce.


I am so sorry Julie.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> you know I would do most anything to get you to visit again - it was so much fun having you and londy here - sometimes I just sit and remember how much fun we all had.
> 
> I really am not doing so much - I just don't understand why I should be so tired all the time - maybe I need to get up and do some work and build up some energy. even Heidi said this past week was a "weary" kind of week. think it is the weather. --- sam


If you are still so tired, you might want to talk to the Dr. You might need your meds adjusted.


----------



## budasha

Hope it won't be long before your DH is over his surgery and back to normal. Will keep fingers crossed too.



pearlone said:


> Morning everyone from a sunny Florida. Sorry to be so late in saying hello. Have been very busy this week with DH surgery, which he is recovering from and doing very well. They have put him in a study from the Mayo Clinic to try a new med that will hopefully help with his problem. Fingers crossed for good results. Have been trying to get laundry caught up and DGS came for a visit yesterday. Haven't seen him since before Thanksgiving. He is very busy in his PHD program and doesn't get much free time. He will be back for super bowl weekend though. Our home is slowly coming together. Just bought 2 sofa beds one for the LR and one for the Florida room. Will be all set now for when the kids overseas come home to visit with their families.
> 
> Love all the recipes. Save them all. Just wish I had more folks around who liked to eat so I could continously cook them all. I did make a recipe my DH saw in a flyer for the grocery store. It was called Cuban Meatloaf. Neither of us cared for it very much. but waste not want not, so trying to figure out how we can use it up and not be wasteful.Think I found an easy way to make potato salad. Bought a bag of frozen diced cut potatoes. Cooked them on the stove top with 2 T. canola oil till they were done.
> In a small bowl I put 1/2 cups of mayonaise, 1/4 c. of coarsley chopped green onions, 1/2 tsp. coarsely chopped garlic, 1/2 c. chopped cilantro or parsley and for those who like it few dashes of hot sauce. I left this out of mine. Stir all this together. Take potatoes off the heat and stir in Mayo mixture. Salt and pepper to your taste. DH said was really good, and I have to agree.
> 
> I haven't had time to catch up but will give it a go a little later. Blessings and prayers sent to those in need and congratulations to all on their accomplishments. Sam more wonderful recipes, thank you. Hope you are resting and recovering from your illness. We all need you here. Hugs to all and saying hello to any new tea party folks who have joined in this wonderful group. Purlyxxx


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a blast last night. After painting, we went to a piano bar for drinks and appetizers...the guys had the kids all fed, showered/bathed and in bed asleep when we got home...and we were in bed ourselves by 10:00 p.m. Very fun outing....if you're on Facebook, you can look up Shelby Campbell's White Poppies event and see the many photos of everyone that was there ...it's hard to think that I was painting from the same original!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574097736059173.1073742729.263419050460378&type=1
> 
> This was our DD#1's gift to the girls in the family plus her room-mate....we all enjoyed it very much. After seeing some of the other originals for painting---I'm glad DD picked this particular outing.


What a great bunch of artists you are. The wine must have helped loosen your wrists!


----------



## budasha

I was able to open both. Thanks so much for posting them.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> After I took early retirement form teaching Special Ed to have my heart surgery; I decided to change careers and follow life long interests cooking and wine. I went to work for a large Niagara Winery. I developed recipes of my own and adapted others and taught wine customers alternate ways to use wine than just drink it.
> 
> FIRST OFF NEVER COOK WITH WINE THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE WILLING TO OFFER TO A GUEST TO DRINK. IF YOU WOULDN'T DRINK IT DON'T COOK WITH IT
> 
> COOKING WITH WINE RECIPES FOR ALL WHO ARE INTERESTED
> 
> Try these and see if you can open them.If so I'll send the rest.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> I like Schwans, the mini breakfast pizzas, I like to keep on hand for mornings when I need something but am uninspired. The chicken breast strips are really good too, and several other things.


Thumbs up on the Schwans ice cream!!! Experiment at the lunch table today with DGS and DGD...can you use a soup spoon to eat ice cream? and can you use a plastic ice cream spoon (from a frozen yogurt place) to eat soup? These two were playing "spy", hide-and-seek, and "scientist" all day yesterday and today...so much fun.

I give the Pioneer Woman's potato soup recipe a rating of 4 Stars. Everyone liked it, but said it was a little sweeter than what we're used to -- I agree. The celery and carrot seem to make it more vegetable tasting that potato. I'll cut back on those the next time, and I will add more onion and maybe put some sour cream as well as milk to make the "cream of" part. The sour cream would add just a bit of tang. I think everyone had two bowls so that's a huge success.

The tea party mini Shepherd pies were also a hit...great Birthday weekend.


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I have put some of the recipes in PDF format. Try these.
> I was going to have copies printed for the KAP but my situation was not conducive to it at the time.
> Trishas Recipe


Thank you Trish! All saved to file.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a blast last night. After painting, we went to a piano bar for drinks and appetizers...the guys had the kids all fed, showered/bathed and in bed asleep when we got home...and we were in bed ourselves by 10:00 p.m. Very fun outing....if you're on Facebook, you can look up Shelby Campbell's White Poppies event and see the many photos of everyone that was there ...it's hard to think that I was painting from the same original!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574097736059173.1073742729.263419050460378&type=1
> 
> This was our DD#1's gift to the girls in the family plus her room-mate....we all enjoyed it very much. After seeing some of the other originals for painting---I'm glad DD picked this particular outing.


What a great gift from your daughter you all look as if you had a lovely time and as for your paintings Master pieces everyone . I hope you have a special place to hang yours .Then every time you see it you can remember what a lovely week end you all had Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> And she is doing her damndest to make sure he is not in Australia again for the Hearing.


Is it possible that she could be put in jail for failure to appear? As she is supposedly Fale's sole guardian, I would think that she would be held responsible. Or does the tribunal not have that type of authority?


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a blast last night. After painting, we went to a piano bar for drinks and appetizers...the guys had the kids all fed, showered/bathed and in bed asleep when we got home...and we were in bed ourselves by 10:00 p.m. Very fun outing....if you're on Facebook, you can look up Shelby Campbell's White Poppies event and see the many photos of everyone that was there ...it's hard to think that I was painting from the same original!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574097736059173.1073742729.263419050460378&type=1
> 
> This was our DD#1's gift to the girls in the family plus her room-mate....we all enjoyed it very much. After seeing some of the other originals for painting---I'm glad DD picked this particular outing.


It looks like you all had a lot of fun. You all did a great job!


----------



## iamsam

in case your sweet tooth is acting up but you don't want the calories - maybe you should try this. --- sam

Sugar Free Dark Chocolate Nut Fudge

8 servings 
Ingredients
2 Tbs. dark cocoa powder 
1/2 C. heavy cream 
2 Tbs. butter 
4 oz. cream cheese 
1/2 tsp. vanilla 
3 Tbs. Splenda 
1/4 C chopped walnuts (optional)

Directions

In a small saucepan, over low heat, melt butter.

Add heavy cream and cream cheese, and whisk until smooth.

Add Splenda and adjust for taste.

Heat until bubbling, stirring constantly.

Reduce heat, and stir in dark cocoa and vanilla. Blend well.

Pour into a small buttered dish.

Place in the refrigerator to set for 3-4 hours.

Finish by cutting the fudge into 8 pieces.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/sugar_free_dark_chocolate_nut_fudge


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> What a great bunch of artists you are. The wine must have helped loosen your wrists!


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

this should not set well with the court should it? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And she is doing her damndest to make sure he is not in Australia again for the Hearing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> No doubt about that.....
> I don't understand how they could precede without seeing him in person and hearing it from his lips without Lupe . Praying abut this Julie.


I think a divorce is likely to be handled by a court in New Zealand- though I am not sure on that one- with him not being an Australian Citizen. I have a really busy day for Wednesday- first appointment 9 -30 a.m., fortunately at home- which will help keep my nerves at bay. Thanks for the prayers, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sorry to hear Lupe is once again trying to push you over the edge. What a witch. I would think Fale would have to at least be seen in person by someone other than those picked by her & state on his own what he wishes. How can legal matters be decided on her word alone? I think it will be good when you get moved that they won't know where you are & won't be able to harass you.
> Like you eed any more stress in your life right now!


You can say that again! My brother BTW has another day of total rest, and then he is to start working up to half an hour on the exercycle twice a day- so his heart is maintaining fitness.


----------



## iamsam

those make very good reasons - I'm surprised there is no elevator - is it that old of a building? my first apartment in seattle was a third floor walk up but the view was spectacular - a perfect view of mt rainier. I loved that apaprtment. --- sam



jknappva said:


> It was a 1 bedroom apartment and my daughter was moving in to help me. This is a 2 bedroom.
> Plus, if you're in a wheelchair, the idea of fires with no elevator is a huge concern on an upper floor. No views on the 3rd floor except the 3rd floor windows of the building next door plus the trees were so high,I couldn't see much of a view. Here I'm on the front of the building and see all the goings and comings!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a blast last night. After painting, we went to a piano bar for drinks and appetizers...the guys had the kids all fed, showered/bathed and in bed asleep when we got home...and we were in bed ourselves by 10:00 p.m. Very fun outing....if you're on Facebook, you can look up Shelby Campbell's White Poppies event and see the many photos of everyone that was there ...it's hard to think that I was painting from the same original!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574097736059173.1073742729.263419050460378&type=1
> 
> This was our DD#1's gift to the girls in the family plus her room-mate....we all enjoyed it very much. After seeing some of the other originals for painting---I'm glad DD picked this particular outing.


That is probably the most important thing- that you were all happy with your result! I love the photo of you, Rookie, with your DD!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry Julie.


To be honest, I had a feeling this was their aim. But thanks Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Is it possible that she could be put in jail for failure to appear? As she is supposedly Fale's sole guardian, I would think that she would be held responsible. Or does the tribunal not have that type of authority?


I really don't know- but suspect that they will see through what she has been up to.


----------



## Bulldog

Lynn, Love the shots of the islands. I'm afraid I would feel a little claustrophobic in that small of a plane though.

Josephine, the picture of the snowdrop is great.

Joy, so glad you are getting relief from the Lidocaine patch. I am curious as to whether you need a prescription. I am having trouble with both my shoulders.


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Yes, you have to snuggle up! But you have one door every two double seats, no aisle. In flight service restricted to pilot handing out ear plugs! It's only 15 min from Guernsey to Alderney so not a problem, but if you fly Alderney to Southampton its 45 min and your ears buzz and back aches if you're my age!
> Sorry the photos are fuzzy - it's raining, and the Perspex windows are a bit grey.


Sounds fun for the short trip-and maybe not if you need to use it often, it might somehow lose that.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> this should not set well with the court should it? --- sam


I suspect it won't- given that it is the second time she has done it. She really looks like she is saying she is above obeying the laws of the land she chooses to live in. (in my opinion)


----------



## iamsam

those are quite well done Jeanette - good for you. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We had a blast last night. After painting, we went to a piano bar for drinks and appetizers...the guys had the kids all fed, showered/bathed and in bed asleep when we got home...and we were in bed ourselves by 10:00 p.m. Very fun outing....if you're on Facebook, you can look up Shelby Campbell's White Poppies event and see the many photos of everyone that was there ...it's hard to think that I was painting from the same original!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574097736059173.1073742729.263419050460378&type=1
> 
> This was our DD#1's gift to the girls in the family plus her room-mate....we all enjoyed it very much. After seeing some of the other originals for painting---I'm glad DD picked this particular outing.


----------



## iamsam

potato soup can never have too many onions - mother put a raw onion on the table so we could small dice some raw onion on top of the soup. I usually just use celery, onions and potatoes. I also use half and half - milk is too thin. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thumbs up on the Schwans ice cream!!! Experiment at the lunch table today with DGS and DGD...can you use a soup spoon to eat ice cream? and can you use a plastic ice cream spoon (from a frozen yogurt place) to eat soup? These two were playing "spy", hide-and-seek, and "scientist" all day yesterday and today...so much fun.
> 
> I give the Pioneer Woman's potato soup recipe a rating of 4 Stars. Everyone liked it, but said it was a little sweeter than what we're used to -- I agree. The celery and carrot seem to make it more vegetable tasting that potato. I'll cut back on those the next time, and I will add more onion and maybe put some sour cream as well as milk to make the "cream of" part. The sour cream would add just a bit of tang. I think everyone had two bowls so that's a huge success.
> 
> The tea party mini Shepherd pies were also a hit...great Birthday weekend.


----------



## darowil

Grandmapaula said:


> NYSSMA is the New York State School Music Association. Every year they have both music and instrumental trials for children. There are various levels from 1-6 and you can go every year from about 6th grade(12 years old ) to senior in high school (18 or so). The learn a piece of music, usually something that challenges them, and are judged an individual basis. The cream of the crop go on to perform in an all-state chorus or orchestra. It's quite an honor to be chosen. My younger DD missed all-state chorus by 1 point! Abby will probably enter at level 1 or 2. The all state group is chosen from the level 6 competitors. At least that's how it worked when Becki was in school.


Thnaks for that explanation.Is your youngest daughter Abby's Mum? How frustating to miss out by so little.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> You can say that again! My brother BTW has another day of total rest, and then he is to start working up to half an hour on the exercycle twice a day- so his heart is maintaining fitness.


Sounds like your DB is doing well-- hope this continues. I'm also keeping you in my prayers until you can get moved and settled. Give Ringo a pat from me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> those make very good reasons - I'm surprised there is no elevator - is it that old of a building? my first apartment in seattle was a third floor walk up but the view was spectacular - a perfect view of mt rainier. I loved that apaprtment. --- sam


I think June meant trying to get down if there's a fire and you MUST not use the elevator.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> You can say that again! My brother BTW has another day of total rest, and then he is to start working up to half an hour on the exercycle twice a day- so his heart is maintaining fitness.


That is good news! Prayers continue, for Alastair and everything else.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect it won't- given that it is the second time she has done it. She really looks like she is saying she is above obeying the laws of the land she chooses to live in. (in my opinion)


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Pearly, so glad your house is beginning to look like home. I cannot say enough good things about Mayo and the care they are giving my daughter Angie. I am sure Sandi and Alan have great praises for them too. Will pray their study and new drug do the trick for him.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Only 3 more months to wait :lol:


And I'm counting down to autumn- 6 weeks but about 2 months before we can feel confident that the real hot weather has gone. We used to think that by March we wouldn't have a lot of hot weather left but a few years ago we had a very long spell of hot weather in March so now mid March before we feel confiedent that we will have little hot weather left.
Had been expecting tomorrow to be 35(95F) but now only looking at 32 (90F) which is fine.


----------



## Bulldog

Bonnie, the tomatoes in potato salad sounds good as does the dressing. Years ago, mom used to drain and dice the round beets and put in her potato salad. Haven't had it in years but I loved it.
My dressing for my potato salad is mayo, mustard, a little vinegar, sugar, salt and pepper...mix all up before adding to potatos, eggs, sweet pickle relish...diced onions optional.


----------



## KatyNora

Lurker 2 said:


> You can say that again! My brother BTW has another day of total rest, and then he is to start working up to half an hour on the exercycle twice a day- so his heart is maintaining fitness.


That is excellent news! Good for Alastair!


----------



## Bulldog

Oh Julie! This woman is pure evil. I know this hurt you. I am so very sorry but you know if Fale were in his right mind he would never have done this to you. How much more can one poor soul take?

Sam, you are so funny. Love the comment about smothering the meatloaf in catsup.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

OK, several of you were teachers-- someone in needlework group last Thurs had a darling ditty that started "Has her went? Has her gone?" and continued along that line with grammar things. Have any of you heard of it who could give me the whole thing? I didn't have a means for writing it down at the time (unusual for me) but would love to send it to my daughter. Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> And I'm counting down to autumn- 6 weeks but about 2 months before we can feel confident that the real hot weather has gone. We used to think that by March we wouldn't have a lot of hot weather left but a few years ago we had a very long spell of hot weather in March so now mid March before we feel confiedent that we will have little hot weather left.
> Had been expecting tomorrow to be 35(95F) but now only looking at 32 (90F) which is fine.


I find it funny that you are counting down to your autumn and cooler weather and we are counting down to spring when hopefully the weather will get warmer . I know it gets really hot but how cold do you get in your winter months ?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear of her passing- she was a real character- the way she adopted that lamb you had ages ago. And other exploits.


Thank you. Yes she was a character. She adopted a few of the calves we got from a neighbouring farm as well. Derp he always thought kiwi was his mum too. The house is so quiet without her. The teens are taking it very hard, it is like losing one of them.


----------



## Bulldog

Jeanette, Sounds and looks like ya'll had a wonderful outing. All the paintings are fantastic. I can't imagine what something I would paint looked like. Another happy memory made.


----------



## RookieRetiree

angelam said:


> What a great bunch of artists you are. The wine must have helped loosen your wrists!


We only had a chance to have one glass of wine before starting and the tables were so little and we had such little room, that we didn't have another drink until afterwards....besides we didn't want to risk cleaning our brushes in the wine instead of the water by mistake.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> What a great gift from your daughter you all look as if you had a lovely time and as for your paintings Master pieces everyone . I hope you have a special place to hang yours .Then every time you see it you can remember what a lovely week end you all had Sonja


It's going to go in the hallway so everyone can see it on their way to and from sleeping each day they're here.


----------



## Bulldog

Jeanette, I am so glad you had such a good evening with your thoughtful daughter. I love spending time with mine. Aren't they wonderful? Your daughter is beautiful and I know you are very proud of her.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a blast last night. After painting, we went to a piano bar for drinks and appetizers...the guys had the kids all fed, showered/bathed and in bed asleep when we got home...and we were in bed ourselves by 10:00 p.m. Very fun outing....if you're on Facebook, you can look up Shelby Campbell's White Poppies event and see the many photos of everyone that was there ...it's hard to think that I was painting from the same original!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574097736059173.1073742729.263419050460378&type=1
> 
> This was our DD#1's gift to the girls in the family plus her room-mate....we all enjoyed it very much. After seeing some of the other originals for painting---I'm glad DD picked this particular outing.


That sounds like you had great fun. Your paintings are great xx


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> And I'm counting down to autumn- 6 weeks but about 2 months before we can feel confident that the real hot weather has gone. We used to think that by March we wouldn't have a lot of hot weather left but a few years ago we had a very long spell of hot weather in March so now mid March before we feel confiedent that we will have little hot weather left.
> Had been expecting tomorrow to be 35(95F) but now only looking at 32 (90F) which is fine.


And here in the UK we are being promised the coldest 3 days dor 3 years.


----------



## darowil

Onthewingsofadove said:


> After I took early retirement form teaching Special Ed to have my heart surgery; I decided to change careers and follow life long interests cooking and wine. I went to work for a large Niagara Winery. I developed recipes of my own and adapted others and taught wine customers alternate ways to use wine than just drink it.
> 
> FIRST OFF NEVER COOK WITH WINE THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE WILLING TO OFFER TO A GUEST TO DRINK. IF YOU WOULDN'T DRINK IT DON'T COOK WITH IT
> 
> COOKING WITH WINE RECIPES FOR ALL WHO ARE INTERESTED
> 
> Try these and see if you can open them.If so I'll send the rest.


Worked for me.

And now that I have had my morning coffee time to start playing with books.


----------



## iamsam

of course. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> I think June meant trying to get down if there's a fire and you MUST not use the elevator.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> those make very good reasons - I'm surprised there is no elevator - is it that old of a building? my first apartment in seattle was a third floor walk up but the view was spectacular - a perfect view of mt rainier. I loved that apaprtment. --- sam


Of course, there are elevators, Sam, but as with all buildings, if there's a fire, the elevators are disabled so no one will be stuck in them and unable to get out. There's an elevator in the middle of the building and one at one end. It's fairly long building. It was built in the mid-90s.

Junek


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a blast last night. After painting, we went to a piano bar for drinks and appetizers...the guys had the kids all fed, showered/bathed and in bed asleep when we got home...and we were in bed ourselves by 10:00 p.m. Very fun outing....if you're on Facebook, you can look up Shelby Campbell's White Poppies event and see the many photos of everyone that was there ...it's hard to think that I was painting from the same original!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574097736059173.1073742729.263419050460378&type=1
> 
> This was our DD#1's gift to the girls in the family plus her room-mate....we all enjoyed it very much. After seeing some of the other originals for painting---I'm glad DD picked this particular outing.


Sounds like a really fun day and the paintings all look great!


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think June meant trying to get down if there's a fire and you MUST not use the elevator.


True. And I think the elevators automatically are disabled in a fire!
Junek


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Yes she was a character. She adopted a few of the calves we got from a neighbouring farm as well. Derp he always thought kiwi was his mum too. The house is so quiet without her. The teens are taking it very hard, it is like losing one of them.


Such wonderful memories. When there is love, the loss is much deeper so I am glad to hear that the family loved Kiwi so very much. What a blessing your family was to Kiwi and what a blessing Kiwi was to you as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sounds like your DB is doing well-- hope this continues. I'm also keeping you in my prayers until you can get moved and settled. Give Ringo a pat from me.


So do I! And thank you- I will give him a pat- I am about to go and lie down through the hottest part of the day!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:



> That is good news! Prayers continue, for Alastair and everything else.


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And I'm counting down to autumn- 6 weeks but about 2 months before we can feel confident that the real hot weather has gone. We used to think that by March we wouldn't have a lot of hot weather left but a few years ago we had a very long spell of hot weather in March so now mid March before we feel confiedent that we will have little hot weather left.
> Had been expecting tomorrow to be 35(95F) but now only looking at 32 (90F) which is fine.


Mine is reading 29. 1- but I think it reads high- quite bad enough.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> That is excellent news! Good for Alastair!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Oh Julie! This woman is pure evil. I know this hurt you. I am so very sorry but you know if Fale were in his right mind he would never have done this to you. How much more can one poor soul take?
> 
> Sam, you are so funny. Love the comment about smothering the meatloaf in catsup.


I am quite convinced he would not have, but for her. She has to be very twisted up to be pouring out so much hating. To be honest I think things have gone beyond the point where I can hope for any sort of reconciliation.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Yes she was a character. She adopted a few of the calves we got from a neighbouring farm as well. Derp he always thought kiwi was his mum too. The house is so quiet without her. The teens are taking it very hard, it is like losing one of them.


She had been around for the greater part of their lives- very like loosing a sibling.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> True. And I think the elevators automatically are disabled in a fire!
> Junek


The Dusseldorf airport caught fire and people were on the elevator and unfortunately it opened on the floor that was on fire. They didn't have a chance. Flash fire and I'm sure you don't need me to put it in words. My SIL had just used that elevator 2 weeks before when she and her family arrived to visit us. Caught between floors or opening, either would be deadly. So sad. Oh dear, that's a depressing fact. I'll see if I can make the next one more positive.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, I'm quite behind and just saw a post about Lupe and Fofoa and a document for dissolution of your marriage. My goodness. I never knew something so awful could be done like that. It truly seems like Senior abuse by them & the officials as he obviously doesn't know what is happening. I'm so sorry to hear this. Please accept a bushel full of hugs. It seems this year has had so many awful things. I was hoping for a good beginning for you. I pray your move will go well and at least you will have a wonderful rest of the year. Hard to find the words. I guess you have alluded to the fact that she was trying to do this but it surprises me that the officials are allowing it.


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, . . . . I think it will be good when you get moved that they won't know where you are & won't be able to harass you.


As conniving as Lupe appears to be, she might very well use the fact that she would not know where you reside to support her position that Fale wants to divorce you when you cannot even be located. Thus making it possible for her to claim she needs to bring him to visit you or even to return him to your/him home and wife, but cannot locate you.

I certainly don't know the answer, Julie, but these thoughts have occurred to me as I've been reading today's posts.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, Glad you had such a good time and what gorgeous paintings. Love those big white flowers.

Kehinkle, Saw that you like the 2 circular needles. Thanks for that info. That was a long drive but glad that you didn't have any trouble. Hope Lila gets used to the snow and her meds work.

Thanks for the recipes OnTheWingsofaDove. I will start looking for them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What an amazing job you found for yourself after your retirement and surgery.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn wrote:
This is completely off the current subject but with TP I know it is OK. Was visiting with my very good friend Friday night. She was telling me that during Christmas she and DH visited her daughter and family. DD has a 9 year old DD. This 9 year old looked at Linda and said that her skin was baggy and wrinkly. Then she quickly added, "Grandma, you much do what I do every day and then you will have smooth skin like me. Every day I stand on my head." She demonstrated by going to the sofa and stood on her head, braced against the back. She was as serious as could be. Linda said that she nearly died laughing. The ideas that kids get
____________________________________

Oh this is too cute and so funny. My DGD asked me why my skin was so mushy. LOL She didn't have any solutions though. :roll: I wonder if it would work. Of course the problem would be that if I ever got up in that position, I would never get out of it if DH wasn't home. I just love kids and their honesty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Very glad to hear it is a typo- I was wondering if Education in the States had reached a really parlous situation!!!!!!!


Between sticky keys and spell-check, I can come up with some pretty good things. Always good for a wonderful laugh. I did catch the fact that I was going to meet up with Buddha in Niagara on the Lake. Forgot to tell DH about that one. Of course I had typed Buddha and spell check thought it was doing me a favor. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: It changed it again. Budasha!!!!

Went to Geneva, NY today and had lunch with my friend overlooking the winter lake. Fun catching up with her. Thought I was going to be driving home in freezing rain but it stayed warm enough the whole time that the roads were ok. Can't believe I got a little lost coming home, but it was a fun adventure as I knew I was going in the right direction. I like finding new ways, but wouldn't do it when it's winter and near dark.

I'm so far behind that I don't know if I'll catch up. Thinking of all of you and my heart breaks for the of you with losses, illness and pain. Big Hugs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> As conniving as Lupe appears to be, she might very well use the fact that she would not know where you reside to support her position that Fale wants to divorce you when you cannot even be located. Thus making it possible for her to claim she needs to bring him to visit you or even to return him to your/him home and wife, but cannot locate you.
> 
> I certainly don't know the answer, Julie, but these thoughts have occurred to me as I've been reading today's posts.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good point, Joy, I had thought of that, too, but didn't know how to put it. You did an excellent job.


----------



## Grandmapaula

darowil said:


> Thnaks for that explanation.Is your youngest daughter Abby's Mum? How frustating to miss out by so little.


Yes, Becki (DD#2) is Abby's Mom. Becki really wasn't too disappointed - she had plenty of other activities and a part-time job to keep her busy. But I think she'd love for Abby to make it in 3 or 4 years!


----------



## pacer

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I have put some of the recipes in PDF format. Try these.
> I was going to have copies printed for the KAP but my situation was not conducive to it at the time.
> Trishas Recipe


----------



## pacer

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I have put some of the recipes in PDF format. Try these.
> I was going to have copies printed for the KAP but my situation was not conducive to it at the time.
> Trishas Recipe


Thanks for sharing these recipes. I was able to open and save these recipes, but I was unable to open the 1st two recipes. Is there any chance of getting the first two recipes as well. They sound wonderful.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I sent 7 recipes The first 2 in the first post were repeated in the post of seven. Here are several more. 
Trisha


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bulldog said:


> Bonnie, the tomatoes in potato salad sounds good as does the dressing. Years ago, mom used to drain and dice the round beets and put in her potato salad. Haven't had it in years but I loved it.
> My dressing for my potato salad is mayo, mustard, a little vinegar, sugar, salt and pepper...mix all up before adding to potatos, eggs, sweet pickle relish...diced onions optional.


One of my friends puts pickled beets in her lettuce salad, it not bad, a nice change occasionally


----------



## nittergma

Caren, I'm so sorry about Kiwi.


NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sam you have out done yourself this week. Just stopping in real quick to mark my spot. I will try to catch up tomorrow. Tonight our beloved Kiwi (Great Dane) passed. She has been a part of the family for 12 years and will be greatly missed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Try these and see if you can open them.If so I'll send the rest.


I was able to open them. Thank you.


----------



## pacer

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I sent 7 recipes The first 2 in the first post were repeated in the post of seven. There are several more that I'll post in the next few days.
> Trisha


Thanks. I was able to open the second set so I should have all of them. Thank you for sharing them with us. I can't wait to share them with my niece who has get togethers with a friend who travels with her to NAPA valley. Both of them love wine and my niece has quite the collection at her house.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Rookie, looks like you had a great time, wonderful pictures.

Julie, glad to hear Alistair is doing better.


----------



## iamsam

put it down to my not thinking straight today - think the warmer weather has gotten to my brain. I would want on first floor it I was you also whether I was in a wheel chair or not. when I was living in seattle I said I would never live above the ninth floor - that is as far as the ladder truck could reach. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Of course, there are elevators, Sam, but as with all buildings, if there's a fire, the elevators are disabled so no one will be stuck in them and unable to get out. There's an elevator in the middle of the building and one at one end. It's fairly long building. It was built in the mid-90s.
> 
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I'm quite behind and just saw a post about Lupe and Fofoa and a document for dissolution of your marriage. My goodness. I never knew something so awful could be done like that. It truly seems like Senior abuse by them & the officials as he obviously doesn't know what is happening. I'm so sorry to hear this. Please accept a bushel full of hugs. It seems this year has had so many awful things. I was hoping for a good beginning for you. I pray your move will go well and at least you will have a wonderful rest of the year. Hard to find the words. I guess you have alluded to the fact that she was trying to do this but it surprises me that the officials are allowing it.


Hugs gratefully accepted- I am now just waiting to see what happens Wednesday- A lot of the problem is a doctor here who has a grudge against me who signs affidavits that Fale is completely compos mentis when he feels like doing so, and yet also signed that he had severe Alzheimers, once, so I very nearly did not manage to get him home from Samoa. It is not the Fale I know to hold a grudge. That has to be coming from the nieces.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> As conniving as Lupe appears to be, she might very well use the fact that she would not know where you reside to support her position that Fale wants to divorce you when you cannot even be located. Thus making it possible for her to claim she needs to bring him to visit you or even to return him to your/him home and wife, but cannot locate you.
> 
> I certainly don't know the answer, Julie, but these thoughts have occurred to me as I've been reading today's posts.
> 
> Ohio Joy


She certainly located me on Saturday- and chose not even to be polite.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Between sticky keys and spell-check, I can come up with some pretty good things. Always good for a wonderful laugh. I did catch the fact that I was going to meet up with Buddha in Niagara on the Lake. Forgot to tell DH about that one. Of course I had typed Buddha and spell check thought it was doing me a favor. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: It changed it again. Budasha!!!!
> 
> Went to Geneva, NY today and had lunch with my friend overlooking the winter lake. Fun catching up with her. Thought I was going to be driving home in freezing rain but it stayed warm enough the whole time that the roads were ok. Can't believe I got a little lost coming home, but it was a fun adventure as I knew I was going in the right direction. I like finding new ways, but wouldn't do it when it's winter and near dark.
> 
> I'm so far behind that I don't know if I'll catch up. Thinking of all of you and my heart breaks for the of you with losses, illness and pain. Big Hugs.


Glad you got home safely!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, looks like you had a great time, wonderful pictures.
> 
> Julie, glad to hear Alistair is doing better.


He is definitely trying very hard to keep fit.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I've added several more to my last post on page 42



pacer said:


> Thanks. I was able to open the second set so I should have all of them. Thank you for sharing them with us. I can't wait to share them with my niece who has get togethers with a friend who travels with her to NAPA valley. Both of them love wine and my niece has quite the collection at her house.


----------



## kehinkle

Hope everyone has had a good start to their week. I went to Cosi (Imagination Station, hands on science, nature, etc) with my DD1 and the two DGGSs. They have a dinosaur display till April and the boys really enjoyed it. They got to play a floor piano, build with large Lego like blocks, play in water and some other things. Had lunch there and then went to see my ex sister in law. It was nice seeing her and her family. The boys had fun playing with her 6 yo DD. Then home for a homemade meal made by my DD2. 

Sorry to hear that several fur babies have crossed the rainbow bridge. Haven't had to experience that yet. Lila is doing well on her meds. She's happy to be here with her dog walker and the two boys (my DD2's dogs) to play with. 

Welcome to anyone here for the first time and to the new babies. Best wishes to anyone ailing and speedy recovery. 

Jeanette, the paintings look wonderful. Looks like you all had a great time. Bet it was fun having everyone there for the weekend.

Will check out the wine recipes. Need to pull out the bottle of wine and have a glass tonight. Time to give Lila her meds and think about going to bed. Looks like an early morning for us here. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, In searching I found out that it is called "All In One."
> 
> I never saw this but look what Melody won:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284916-1.html
> 
> I know she is too busy to be posting but I do miss her. Wow, quite a win.


I miss her too, seems strange not to hear about her, Greg, and Gages days and the dogs.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm a great aunt again. My sister now has 2 granddaughters and 9 grandsons. It could be 10 grandsons. I've lost count. They just keep coming and coming. Welcome to little Emma as of 3:21 pm today.


Congratulations Auntie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> She also designed it with long sleeves - I'm making one for my little GGD.
> 
> I have to do some more bragging about Abby. She tried out for the only solo in the concert against 25 other kids - and she got it!!! She stood up there all by herself on the stage and I guess she's gotten over her stage fright, because she didn't miss a note. Her mom and I were in tears and I noticed a few people around us wiping their eyes, too. I am so proud of her!!!


Lovely girl, and how brave, it's very scary to stand and sing, or talk even, in front of a bunch of people. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I sent 7 recipes The first 2 in the first post were repeated in the post of seven. Here are several more.
> Trisha


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Hope everyone has had a good start to their week. I went to Cosi (Imagination Station, hands on science, nature, etc) with my DD1 and the two DGGSs. They have a dinosaur display till April and the boys really enjoyed it. They got to play a floor piano, build with large Lego like blocks, play in water and some other things. Had lunch there and then went to see my ex sister in law. It was nice seeing her and her family. The boys had fun playing with her 6 yo DD. Then home for a homemade meal made by my DD2.
> 
> Sorry to hear that several fur babies have crossed the rainbow bridge. Haven't had to experience that yet. Lila is doing well on her meds. She's happy to be here with her dog walker and the two boys (my DD2's dogs) to play with.
> 
> Welcome to anyone here for the first time and to the new babies. Best wishes to anyone ailing and speedy recovery.
> 
> Jeanette, the paintings look wonderful. Looks like you all had a great time. Bet it was fun having everyone there for the weekend.
> 
> Will check out the wine recipes. Need to pull out the bottle of wine and have a glass tonight. Time to give Lila her meds and think about going to bed. Looks like an early morning for us here.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


Sounds like a great way to spend the day. Glad that Lilas meds are working well. 
Stay safe out there. 
Hugs


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> what that American rules baseball? --- sam


I assume similar at least.
I know in cricket each country has slight variations in the rules. And the rules for Test cricket are slightly different to those in the indivdual countries (though the test rules are same across all nations).

And just arranged with Maryanne to go and have coffee with her so off I go again. Came onto the computer to write out all the info from the book stall -review etc but distracted, first by KP and now by Maryanne.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I've added several more to my last post on page 42


I'm so glad you posted the wine recipes-- I might not be interested but it is obvious that most of the others are very interested. It is always neat to hear about someone developing recipes.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> You can say that again! My brother BTW has another day of total rest, and then he is to start working up to half an hour on the exercycle twice a day- so his heart is maintaining fitness.


Wonderful news, hoping that he continues to improve steadily and completely.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Onthewingsofadove....I love poached pears and the rest of your recipes look so wonderful. You should be in our area so you could develop recipes for the CooperHawk wineries and restaurants. Their cookbooks are wonderful and the meals in them are so wonderfull...but not many recipes for desserts; mostly for braised meat dishes. So glad to have yours to try.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Thumbs up on the Schwans ice cream!!! Experiment at the lunch table today with DGS and DGD...can you use a soup spoon to eat ice cream? and can you use a plastic ice cream spoon (from a frozen yogurt place) to eat soup? These two were playing "spy", hide-and-seek, and "scientist" all day yesterday and today...so much fun.
> 
> I give the Pioneer Woman's potato soup recipe a rating of 4 Stars. Everyone liked it, but said it was a little sweeter than what we're used to -- I agree. The celery and carrot seem to make it more vegetable tasting that potato. I'll cut back on those the next time, and I will add more onion and maybe put some sour cream as well as milk to make the "cream of" part. The sour cream would add just a bit of tang. I think everyone had two bowls so that's a huge success.
> 
> The tea party mini Shepherd pies were also a hit...great Birthday weekend.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: On all counts.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful news, hoping that he continues to improve steadily and completely.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I've added several more to my last post on page 42


Thanks so much for sharing them. I did save those to my laptop as well. Now I want to print them off and put them in a special binder for my niece. I love salmon so it was nice to see the salmon recipe.

I went to see Bella and Faith tonight as I had some extra food that I wanted to share with the family. Last week the store was offering a buy 2 get 3 free sale so I took some of the free food to them. No way will we eat 5 loaves of wheat bread and no room to freeze any as my freezer would not hold that with my other foods. I have a small freezer, but it works for us most of the time. Faith is hoping to go back to school tomorrow and Bella is still at home but not completely well yet. The brother who is in 3rd grade was sick again this weekend so it could start going through the house again. Ugh.


----------



## sassafras123

Buddha, lidocaine patches numb muscular pain. I first used them for FM. You need a prescription and as they are expensive insurance is less likely to cover costs. You can cut them to size to use less patches.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Thanks so much for sharing them. I did save those to my laptop as well. Now I want to print them off and put them in a special binder for my niece. I love salmon so it was nice to see the salmon recipe.
> 
> I went to see Bella and Faith tonight as I had some extra food that I wanted to share with the family. Last week the store was offering a buy 2 get 3 free sale so I took some of the free food to them. No way will we eat 5 loaves of wheat bread and no room to freeze any as my freezer would not hold that with my other foods. I have a small freezer, but it works for us most of the time. Faith is hoping to go back to school tomorrow and Bella is still at home but not completely well yet. The brother who is in 3rd grade was sick again this weekend so it could start going through the house again. Ugh.


Praying things get and stay better for the family this year.


----------



## sassafras123

Completed training. DD made lovely dinner. I'm off to bed.
Julie, hugs. Too tired to say more than I'm sorry.


----------



## Glennys 2

Railyn said:


> This is completely off the current subject but with TP I know it is OK. Was visiting with my very good friend Friday night. She was telling me that during Christmas she and DH visited her daughter and family. DD has a 9 year old DD. This 9 year old looked at Linda and said that her skin was baggy and wrinkly. Then she quickly added, "Grandma, you much do what I do every day and then you will have smooth skin like me. Every day I stand on my head." She demonstrated by going to the sofa and stood on her head, braced against the back. She was as serious as could be. Linda said that she nearly died laughing. The ideas that kids get


Out of the mouth of babes. This is just to precious


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> you know I would do most anything to get you to visit again - it was so much fun having you and londy here - sometimes I just sit and remember how much fun we all had.
> 
> I really am not doing so much - I just don't understand why I should be so tired all the time - maybe I need to get up and do some work and build up some energy. even Heidi said this past week was a "weary" kind of week. think it is the weather. --- sam


While trying to slowly build up yur strength is a good idea you also need to make sure you don't overdo it. As you know your chronic lung issues limit you and you willl be more limited currently. But without a doubt doing nothing makes you even more tired- the trick is knowing when it is time to start building up the strength and when to acept that you just aren't well enough to do so.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> bookstall? do you also sell books in your "spare' time? --- sam


While you were at the spa Daivids work had their yearly conference and i run the bookstall for it so I need to finalise all the last bits and pieces and send them into the office. All done other than writing it up- which I have yet again come on to do- and where am I?


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> if all else fails - smother it in catsup. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did make a recipe my DH saw in a flyer for the grocery store. It was called Cuban Meatloaf. Neither of us cared for it very much. but waste not want not, so trying to figure out how we can use it up and not be wasteful.
> 
> 
> 
> David drowns everything in natural yogurt
Click to expand...


----------



## Glennys 2

Bulldog said:


> Lynn, Love the shots of the islands. I'm afraid I would feel a little claustrophobic in that small of a plane though.
> 
> Josephine, the picture of the snowdrop is great.
> 
> Joy, so glad you are getting relief from the Lidocaine patch. I am curious as to whether you need a prescription. I am having trouble with both my shoulders.


Yes you do need a prescription but you should be able to use them the next day if needed. I know that when I used mine I used it 2 days in a row. You probably would be able to cut them in half to use.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Completed training. DD made lovely dinner. I'm off to bed.
> Julie, hugs. Too tired to say more than I'm sorry.


Hopefully by now you are sound asleep- the evening here is cooling a little, thank goodness.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> And here in the UK we are being promised the coldest 3 days dor 3 years.


 :roll: :roll: I hadn't heard that. Best go and get my woolly vest on!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a blast last night. After painting, we went to a piano bar for drinks and appetizers...the guys had the kids all fed, showered/bathed and in bed asleep when we got home...and we were in bed ourselves by 10:00 p.m. Very fun outing....if you're on Facebook, you can look up Shelby Campbell's White Poppies event and see the many photos of everyone that was there ...it's hard to think that I was painting from the same original!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574097736059173.1073742729.263419050460378&type=1
> 
> This was our DD#1's gift to the girls in the family plus her room-mate....we all enjoyed it very much. After seeing some of the other originals for painting---I'm glad DD picked this particular outing.


I can well understand why you were all pleased with them. Sounds a fun evening- though I have no desire to try the painting.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> :roll: :roll: I hadn't heard that. Best go and get my woolly vest on!


Good morning. I need several wooly vests. Haave WI knitting here this morning. I have a lovely fire blazing away.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> in case your sweet tooth is acting up but you don't want the calories - maybe you should try this. --- sam
> 
> Sugar Free Dark Chocolate Nut Fudge
> 
> 8 servings
> Ingredients
> 2 Tbs. dark cocoa powder
> 1/2 C. heavy cream
> 2 Tbs. butter
> 4 oz. cream cheese
> 1/2 tsp. vanilla
> 3 Tbs. Splenda
> 1/4 C chopped walnuts (optional)
> 
> Directions
> 
> In a small saucepan, over low heat, melt butter.
> 
> Add heavy cream and cream cheese, and whisk until smooth.
> 
> Add Splenda and adjust for taste.
> 
> Heat until bubbling, stirring constantly.
> 
> Reduce heat, and stir in dark cocoa and vanilla. Blend well.
> 
> Pour into a small buttered dish.
> 
> Place in the refrigerator to set for 3-4 hours.
> 
> Finish by cutting the fudge into 8 pieces.
> 
> http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/sugar_free_dark_chocolate_nut_fudge


I think I would get less calories from straight sugar- all those sources of fat. After all there are over twice as many calories in fat as the same weight of sugar. 
Now if I was on my low carb diet it wouldn't be bad- in fact might copy it into my low carb file for if I return to low carb.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> You can say that again! My brother BTW has another day of total rest, and then he is to start working up to half an hour on the exercycle twice a day- so his heart is maintaining fitness.


Thats positive that he is slowly start exercising.


----------



## sugarsugar

My word, hard to catch up! I have been pretty busy (and I dont even really know doing what!) .... out for dinner last night with a few friends, just a meal in a pub but yummy and cheap.  Today I spent hour and a half this morning pulling out weeds etc in back yard and got quite a load. Then off to mums to do "the caring" and take her to an afternoon tea. Pretty good day all in all. 

Julie... I have just read on last weeks TP that SHE has made an appearance!! Good grief!! I am sure you need hugs after that.... (((HUGS)))


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Do they lean away from the force of the gales? I saw a spectacular photo recently of wind pruned trees at the very bottom of our South Island- won't be able to locate it though!


Yes they do in exposed places! Edern is in a dip so we do get some shelter. They knew where to site the village which is on a ford of the river now a bridge.


----------



## Normaedern

Rookie, that looks so much fun. I am so gald you had a good time :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> You can say that again! My brother BTW has another day of total rest, and then he is to start working up to half an hour on the exercycle twice a day- so his heart is maintaining fitness.


I am so glad to hear of some improvement :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning from a cold icy snow covered northeast . Took the dog for a walk this morning icy but I had my heavy boots on so ok . Got back in the house half an hour later coming down the stairs with the laundry mis stepped the last stair and twisted my knee It hurts just about as much as when I had my accident . Looks like a melon too . So no hospital visit to day but they are sending a nurse out to check on my husband I've taken some pain killers and hopefully the swelling should go down . Now I've just had a message from my oldest he's in bed really poorly hope it's not flu as that's the last thing he needs . Well with a bad start to the week hopefully things can only get better . Hope everyone else is having a better start to there week


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Well done Sonja! That sock looks great!


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a cold icy snow covered northeast . Took the dog for a walk this morning icy but I had my heavy boots on so ok . Got back in the house half an hour later coming down the stairs with the laundry mis stepped the last stair and twisted my knee It hurts just about as much as when I had my accident . Looks like a melon too . So no hospital visit to day but they are sending a nurse out to check on my husband I've taken some pain killers and hopefully the swelling should go down . Now I've just had a message from my oldest he's in bed really poorly hope it's not flu as that's the last thing he needs . Well with a bad start to the week hopefully things can only get better . Hope everyone else is having a better start to there week


Oh Sonja what a start to your week! As you say, things can only get better. Lets hope it starts getting better very soon. Stay warm and rest that knee as much as you can. Glad they're sending a nurse out.


----------



## Normaedern

Sonja, I am sorry. You could well do without an injury.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Thats positive that he is slowly start exercising.


I am hoping so- information is very sporadic.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> My word, hard to catch up! I have been pretty busy (and I dont even really know doing what!) .... out for dinner last night with a few friends, just a meal in a pub but yummy and cheap.  Today I spent hour and a half this morning pulling out weeds etc in back yard and got quite a load. Then off to mums to do "the caring" and take her to an afternoon tea. Pretty good day all in all.
> 
> Julie... I have just read on last weeks TP that SHE has made an appearance!! Good grief!! I am sure you need hugs after that.... (((HUGS)))


Thanks so much, Cathy! It wasn't so much seeing her, as what they chose to do- just reversing out and away. A bit like a child picking at a scab- me being the scab in her thinking.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Yes they do in exposed places! Edern is in a dip so we do get some shelter. They knew where to site the village which is on a ford of the river now a bridge.


But does it ever flood?


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I am so glad to hear of some improvement :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Oh Sonja what a start to your week! As you say, things can only get better. Lets hope it starts getting better very soon. Stay warm and rest that knee as much as you can. Glad they're sending a nurse out.


agreeing with Angela!


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> Oh Sonja what a start to your week! As you say, things can only get better. Lets hope it starts getting better very soon. Stay warm and rest that knee as much as you can. Glad they're sending a nurse out.


Thank you . Knee looks a bit better and the pains gone . I used the painkillers that they sent me home with from the hospital when I damaged the knee the first time Good strong ones .And the nurse is coming this afternoon so nothing to do but sit and knit


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> Bragging rights are well deserved. What a wonderful honor for you and Bob to be there to witness something so incredible. Congrats to the grandparents but even more so for Abby.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Am slowly catching up..... I have been having SOOO many hot flushes, they are driving me nuts !! :shock: :roll:


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, I am sorry. You could well do without an injury.{{{hugs}}}


Thank you what was funny was that when I got back from walking the dog I said " I'm amazed I kept standing especially down the hill "" Then I go and miss the last stair


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping so- information is very sporadic.


Good news about your brother Julie . I hope you get lots more good news about everything else going on including a visit to see what your new home looks like Sonja


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Railyn wrote:
> This is completely off the current subject but with TP I know it is OK. Was visiting with my very good friend Friday night. She was telling me that during Christmas she and DH visited her daughter and family. DD has a 9 year old DD. This 9 year old looked at Linda and said that her skin was baggy and wrinkly. Then she quickly added, "Grandma, you much do what I do every day and then you will have smooth skin like me. Every day I stand on my head." She demonstrated by going to the sofa and stood on her head, braced against the back. She was as serious as could be. Linda said that she nearly died laughing. The ideas that kids get
> ____________________________________
> 
> Oh this is too cute and so funny. My DGD asked me why my skin was so mushy. LOL She didn't have any solutions though. :roll: I wonder if it would work. Of course the problem would be that if I ever got up in that position, I would never get out of it if DH wasn't home. I just love kids and their honesty.


I guess we could just hang over our beds if they were high enough. Could even rest the head on a pillow!


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> if all else fails - smother it in catsup. --- sam
> 
> Oh Sam.... LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> someone should so put her out of her misery. --- sam


Oh gosh... I nearly choked on my cuppa when I read this... I like your style !!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> And she is doing her damndest to make sure he is not in Australia again for the Hearing.


Mmmm..... refer to my previous post in response to Sam.... :shock: :evil:


----------



## darowil

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I sent 7 recipes The first 2 in the first post were repeated in the post of seven. Here are several more.
> Trisha


Some of the various recipes look lovely thanks. Kept them all-even though some like the salmon I know I won't be doing.


----------



## sugarsugar

page 38... nearly caught up.

I hope all of you with flu or other illnesses ... get well soon... 

Take care everyone, goodnight.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. I need several wooly vests. Haave WI knitting here this morning. I have a lovely fire blazing away.


And you still have no boiler- sure could do with it with such very cold weather.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a cold icy snow covered northeast . Took the dog for a walk this morning icy but I had my heavy boots on so ok . Got back in the house half an hour later coming down the stairs with the laundry mis stepped the last stair and twisted my knee It hurts just about as much as when I had my accident . Looks like a melon too . So no hospital visit to day but they are sending a nurse out to check on my husband I've taken some pain killers and hopefully the swelling should go down . Now I've just had a message from my oldest he's in bed really poorly hope it's not flu as that's the last thing he needs . Well with a bad start to the week hopefully things can only get better . Hope everyone else is having a better start to there week


Sure is a bad start to the week- surely things will get better.
How ironic that you negotiated the ice OK and then just miss a step on the stairs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good news about your brother Julie . I hope you get lots more good news about everything else going on including a visit to see what your new home looks like Sonja


That should be happening soon- especially as today I have my appointment with the Ministry- to sort out the finances.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm..... refer to my previous post in response to Sam.... :shock: :evil:


Unfortunately there are consequences to such behaviour! (much as one might dream of it- but I keep thinking of Karma, and try not to be vindictive in my turn)


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Got back in the house half an hour later coming down the stairs with the laundry mis stepped the last stair and twisted my knee It hurts just about as much as when I had my accident . Looks like a melon too .


OOOOh, that hurts just hearing about it! Can you ice it down to reduce the swelling? Get better fast.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Am slowly catching up..... I have been having SOOO many hot flushes, they are driving me nuts !! :shock: :roll:


Is this your hot weather or the menopause? If the latter, have you tried Black Cohosh tablets? They worked really well for me, although my friend's DD, who is a pharmacist, said you shouldn't take them for more than 6 months as they could damage your liver if taken for longer. Also the hot flushes didn't come back anywhere near as bad or as frequent when I stopped the tablets. Worth a try.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> But does it ever flood?


No, it used to flood around the old ford but Natur Cymru restored the Nefyn Fen that is upstream a little way and it now means that the water is regulated by the fen as it should be. Otters quickly returned :thumbup: The Fen is a special habitat and now preserved.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Knee looks a bit better and the pains gone . I used the painkillers that they sent me home with from the hospital when I damaged the knee the first time Good strong ones .And the nurse is coming this afternoon so nothing to do but sit and knit


The sitting and knitting sounds an excellent idea :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately there are consequences to such behaviour! (much as one might dream of it- but I keep thinking of Karma, and try not to be vindictive in my turn)


That is very good of you. I think I would be tempted with pins and a doll :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hopefully, things will get better from here on out. So sorry to hear about the knee -- that has to be very painful. It's time to rest the knee and take it as easy as you can. Hope DS doesn't have the flu...it's seems to take forever to get rid of it. Hope everyone feels better quickly.



Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a cold icy snow covered northeast . Took the dog for a walk this morning icy but I had my heavy boots on so ok . Got back in the house half an hour later coming down the stairs with the laundry mis stepped the last stair and twisted my knee It hurts just about as much as when I had my accident . Looks like a melon too . So no hospital visit to day but they are sending a nurse out to check on my husband I've taken some pain killers and hopefully the swelling should go down . Now I've just had a message from my oldest he's in bed really poorly hope it's not flu as that's the last thing he needs . Well with a bad start to the week hopefully things can only get better . Hope everyone else is having a better start to there week


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Knee looks a bit better and the pains gone . I used the painkillers that they sent me home with from the hospital when I damaged the knee the first time Good strong ones .And the nurse is coming this afternoon so nothing to do but sit and knit


Glad you can see a silver lining, but do rest that knee. Get better soon. x


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> And you still have no boiler- sure could do with it with such very cold weather.


I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: about time!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a blast last night. After painting, we went to a piano bar for drinks and appetizers...the guys had the kids all fed, showered/bathed and in bed asleep when we got home...and we were in bed ourselves by 10:00 p.m. Very fun outing....if you're on Facebook, you can look up Shelby Campbell's White Poppies event and see the many photos of everyone that was there ...it's hard to think that I was painting from the same original!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574097736059173.1073742729.263419050460378&type=1
> 
> This was our DD#1's gift to the girls in the family plus her room-mate....we all enjoyed it very much. After seeing some of the other originals for painting---I'm glad DD picked this particular outing.


Looks like you all had a great time, lovely picture.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: about time!


I quite agree, the novelty has worn off now and it is affecting my fm.


----------



## Poledra65

Normaedern said:


> It is very mild but we quite often have gales gusting to 85 miles an hour. Just recently we were just behind Scotland with 105 mile per hour gusts. The trees get pruned!


That's some serious wind!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


Thank goodness, too bad though that it's not sooner, but at least now you have a solid appointment date/time.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Thank you what was funny was that when I got back from walking the dog I said " I'm amazed I kept standing especially down the hill "" Then I go and miss the last stair


OUCH!!!! Glad the painkillers are working though, it's good that you had them. Be careful on those stairs, it's usually the last one that I miss also.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


Sounds good- worth pulling the poor little old lady. BUt it will still miss the really cold 3 days won't it? JUst as well you have other forms of heating or you really would be in strife being so cold.

And as its now Tueasday morning heading to bed might be a good idea. But about the time I was thinking of doing so I skyed my borther and family- as his DD will be living with us for 6 months from Saturday we need to sort out a few things.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Thanks so much for sharing them. I did save those to my laptop as well. Now I want to print them off and put them in a special binder for my niece. I love salmon so it was nice to see the salmon recipe.
> 
> I went to see Bella and Faith tonight as I had some extra food that I wanted to share with the family. Last week the store was offering a buy 2 get 3 free sale so I took some of the free food to them. No way will we eat 5 loaves of wheat bread and no room to freeze any as my freezer would not hold that with my other foods. I have a small freezer, but it works for us most of the time. Faith is hoping to go back to school tomorrow and Bella is still at home but not completely well yet. The brother who is in 3rd grade was sick again this weekend so it could start going through the house again. Ugh.


I sure hope that they can get it under control before it does start through again, that's one of the last things they need.


----------



## Gweniepooh

My potato salad is made the same way Betty. Wonder if it is a southern thing?


Bulldog said:


> Bonnie, the tomatoes in potato salad sounds good as does the dressing. Years ago, mom used to drain and dice the round beets and put in her potato salad. Haven't had it in years but I loved it.
> My dressing for my potato salad is mayo, mustard, a little vinegar, sugar, salt and pepper...mix all up before adding to potatos, eggs, sweet pickle relish...diced onions optional.


----------



## Poledra65

Julie, I'm still getting caught up, reading back to front, I can only think, that if Lupe were not worried and didn't know that she was doing wrong, she wouldn't be going out of her way to continue to try to make things difficult for you. I hope that the Tribunal does realize that she's trying to avoid having them talk to Fale 1 on 1 and such.
Hugs and hopes that you get some positive news, even if they manage the dissolution, you know hat ultimately, it wasn't Fales choice. 
Big hugs, and pats for Ringo too.


----------



## budasha

This is so unbelievable I don't even know what to say. It has been going on for such a long time. Does anyone ever talk to you to get your side of the story?



Lurker 2 said:


> Lupe turned up outside the house at about 3 in the afternoon Saturday- ringo told me someone was there- I put him through, and went out- said 'Hello' but she just looked at me and they reversed out- I could not see all who was in the car, but it was not Fofoa driving because she would never have reversed out so easily.
> Also I now have a document from the Tribunal they have got Fale to sign in front of a JP, claiming he wants a divorce.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Unfortunately I agree with you Julie. But then again God does work miracles. Not that I have sympathy for her but I would certainly hate to be her. Can you imagine how miserable she must be to have such a hate filled life. Quite pitiful and sad to be such a miserable human being. She must really be an unhappy individual; hates herself.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite convinced he would not have, but for her. She has to be very twisted up to be pouring out so much hating. To be honest I think things have gone beyond the point where I can hope for any sort of reconciliation.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good point Joy.


jheiens said:


> As conniving as Lupe appears to be, she might very well use the fact that she would not know where you reside to support her position that Fale wants to divorce you when you cannot even be located. Thus making it possible for her to claim she needs to bring him to visit you or even to return him to your/him home and wife, but cannot locate you.
> 
> I certainly don't know the answer, Julie, but these thoughts have occurred to me as I've been reading today's posts.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: about time!


Oh, yes-- I would have frozen by now.


----------



## budasha

Is "she" Fale's only relative who's against you and what does she have to gain? Aren't there any to stand up against her?



Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure that once amounts to Harassment, any way it is probably a bit late now to make the complaint- and I have only seen them the once. Lupe BTW is Fale's youngest niece who is determined to land on my shoulders all her hatred of Europeans, and blame for everything wrong in her uncle's life.


----------



## jknappva

Glennys 2 said:


> Yes you do need a prescription but you should be able to use them the next day if needed. I know that when I used mine I used it 2 days in a row. You probably would be able to cut them in half to use.


My insurance wouldn't cover the patches for my shoulder pain. They said it was for nerve pain from diabetes so they refused payment. Idiots! Pain is pain.
Junek


----------



## budasha

Thanks



tami_ohio said:


> Google Mozilla Firefox. There will be a download button to click on. After you have downloaded it, just click on the desktop icon, just as you would IE. IE stays on the computer, you are just using a different browser, instead of IE.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a cold icy snow covered northeast . Took the dog for a walk this morning icy but I had my heavy boots on so ok . Got back in the house half an hour later coming down the stairs with the laundry mis stepped the last stair and twisted my knee It hurts just about as much as when I had my accident . Looks like a melon too . So no hospital visit to day but they are sending a nurse out to check on my husband I've taken some pain killers and hopefully the swelling should go down . Now I've just had a message from my oldest he's in bed really poorly hope it's not flu as that's the last thing he needs . Well with a bad start to the week hopefully things can only get better . Hope everyone else is having a better start to there week


I'm so sorry to hear this, Sonja. I'll be keeping all your family in my prayers. As you say, not a good start to the week...hope it gets better!
Junek


----------



## budasha

Looks like you had fun. Your paintings turned out great.



RookieRetiree said:


> We had a blast last night. After painting, we went to a piano bar for drinks and appetizers...the guys had the kids all fed, showered/bathed and in bed asleep when we got home...and we were in bed ourselves by 10:00 p.m. Very fun outing....if you're on Facebook, you can look up Shelby Campbell's White Poppies event and see the many photos of everyone that was there ...it's hard to think that I was painting from the same original!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574097736059173.1073742729.263419050460378&type=1
> 
> This was our DD#1's gift to the girls in the family plus her room-mate....we all enjoyed it very much. After seeing some of the other originals for painting---I'm glad DD picked this particular outing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm afraid I would have pulled that routine first thing! Can't stand being cold. 


PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


----------



## Poledra65

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone from a sunny Florida. Sorry to be so late in saying hello. Have been very busy this week with DH surgery, which he is recovering from and doing very well. They have put him in a study from the Mayo Clinic to try a new med that will hopefully help with his problem. Fingers crossed for good results. Have been trying to get laundry caught up and DGS came for a visit yesterday. Haven't seen him since before Thanksgiving. He is very busy in his PHD program and doesn't get much free time. He will be back for super bowl weekend though. Our home is slowly coming together. Just bought 2 sofa beds one for the LR and one for the Florida room. Will be all set now for when the kids overseas come home to visit with their families.
> 
> Love all the recipes. Save them all. Just wish I had more folks around who liked to eat so I could continously cook them all. I did make a recipe my DH saw in a flyer for the grocery store. It was called Cuban Meatloaf. Neither of us cared for it very much. but waste not want not, so trying to figure out how we can use it up and not be wasteful.Think I found an easy way to make potato salad. Bought a bag of frozen diced cut potatoes. Cooked them on the stove top with 2 T. canola oil till they were done.
> In a small bowl I put 1/2 cups of mayonaise, 1/4 c. of coarsley chopped green onions, 1/2 tsp. coarsely chopped garlic, 1/2 c. chopped cilantro or parsley and for those who like it few dashes of hot sauce. I left this out of mine. Stir all this together. Take potatoes off the heat and stir in Mayo mixture. Salt and pepper to your taste. DH said was really good, and I have to agree.
> 
> I haven't had time to catch up but will give it a go a little later. Blessings and prayers sent to those in need and congratulations to all on their accomplishments. Sam more wonderful recipes, thank you. Hope you are resting and recovering from your illness. We all need you here. Hugs to all and saying hello to any new tea party folks who have joined in this wonderful group. Purlyxxx


Wonderful news that DH is recovering well. 
You have been busy.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


Great!!! It's about time. You've been waiting way too long!
Junek


----------



## budasha

Yumm!



thewren said:


> in case your sweet tooth is acting up but you don't want the calories - maybe you should try this. --- sam
> 
> Sugar Free Dark Chocolate Nut Fudge


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> That should be happening soon- especially as today I have my appointment with the Ministry- to sort out the finances.


I've got my fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> A harbinger of spring


Ooh, lovely. I'm afraid that our tulips and such are going to try peeking through soon since we are having nice warm weather, yesterday was almost 60f/15.55c, but I think we are supposed to go back down into the high 30's/40's this week.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I might try to do it (braced by the wall, of course!) if that would actually work to reverse the work that gravity has done these 60+ years!!


 :shock: Be sure to video it for us if you do. :XD:


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> No, it used to flood around the old ford but Natur Cymru restored the Nefyn Fen that is upstream a little way and it now means that the water is regulated by the fen as it should be. Otters quickly returned :thumbup: The Fen is a special habitat and now preserved.


Every time I read about where you live it sounds more beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> That is very good of you. I think I would be tempted with pins and a doll :thumbup: :XD:


I'm with you a nice little doll to stick a very sharp pin into just now and again 😈


----------



## budasha

That is good news.



Lurker 2 said:


> You can say that again! My brother BTW has another day of total rest, and then he is to start working up to half an hour on the exercycle twice a day- so his heart is maintaining fitness.


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


Thank goodness for that . You have waited long enough. It forecast to go below minus here tonight and heavy snow by Wednesday hope it stays away from where you are till after everything is working again


----------



## Gweniepooh

TTYL


----------



## budasha

Thanks for posting.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> I sent 7 recipes The first 2 in the first post were repeated in the post of seven. Here are several more.
> Trisha


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> OUCH!!!! Glad the painkillers are working though, it's good that you had them. Be careful on those stairs, it's usually the last one that I miss also.


Thank you I had an accident about 18 month ago damaged my knee pretty badly when I left the hospital they give me some strong painkillers and a prescription for more if I needed them so I still had some left The swelling has gone down a lot to what it was this morning


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, Sonja. I'll be keeping all your family in my prayers. As you say, not a good start to the week...hope it gets better!
> Junek


Thank you June At least I had something to take straight away for the pain and as long as I don't move it suddenly I'm relatively pain free


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> Hi Sam, and everyone! I just love the smoky sweet potato recipe you started with. I need to find smoked paprika! I have found it before when in England.
> I'm back in Alderney for the week; came over on the Aurigny(local airline) Trilander aircraft, which is tiny.


Love the photos.


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> The best part was that the NYSMA representative for the area was in the audience. He found Abby's teacher and told her to bring Abby and another boy from her school to the NYSMA trials this spring. Her teacher told her that she would get the materials and help her find and practice a song. Not bad for a 14 year old 8th grader. Becki (her mom) didn't get to NYSMAs until her sophomore year of high school.
> 
> OK, done bragging for the moment  :-D !!


How wonderful!!! Congrats to Abby! What a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## Poledra65

Holy Cow!!!!!!!! I'm caught up! That hasn't happened in a quite a while, yay! Now, I doubt I'll stay caught up, but one day at a time. lolol. 
Hope that everyone is having a great day, Julie, hope that all goes well at your Ministry appt. today, and that you get the funds approval that you need and that is doesn't cost you and arm and a leg for a too long period. 
I think I'm going to go knit for a bit, then get around and do some house cleaning. David is off to Rimson (sp?), Iowa, don't know if he'll be home tomorrow or if they'll send him right back out to somewhere else when he gets back to the shop. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{Group Hug, just because}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Every time I read about where you live it sounds more beautiful
> Sonja


I am very lucky as I live in an ANOB Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty. The downside is we don't have much in the way of facilities. The internet is a must.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a cold icy snow covered northeast . Took the dog for a walk this morning icy but I had my heavy boots on so ok . Got back in the house half an hour later coming down the stairs with the laundry mis stepped the last stair and twisted my knee It hurts just about as much as when I had my accident . Looks like a melon too . So no hospital visit to day but they are sending a nurse out to check on my husband I've taken some pain killers and hopefully the swelling should go down . Now I've just had a message from my oldest he's in bed really poorly hope it's not flu as that's the last thing he needs . Well with a bad start to the week hopefully things can only get better . Hope everyone else is having a better start to there week


Sounds like you are not starting the week well, hope both your son & your knee are better soon. Is this the son who was so sick before? If so, I suppose his resistance to all the lovely bugs floating about is still somewhat low.


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> Am slowly catching up..... I have been having SOOO many hot flushes, they are driving me nuts !! :shock: :roll:


Too bad it's summer there. One of my friends called it her own private summer :lol:  Hope they ease soon.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you are not starting the week well, hope both your son & your knee are better soon. Is this the son who was so sick before? If so, I suppose his resistance to all the lovely bugs floating about is still somewhat low.


Yes it's my oldest son he is recovering from cancer but he also has ulcerative colitis so his resistance is definitely low he usually manages to keep himself pretty germ free Especially as he's a teacher but not this time


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately there are consequences to such behaviour! (much as one might dream of it- but I keep thinking of Karma, and try not to be vindictive in my turn)


So true. Does she have kids? They will be getting a good lesson in how they can treat her when she is old. One of my DHs sisters was terrible to his parents when they were old, only came to get what she could, raise hell & be miserable. I can't wait to hear how her kids treat her when she is old, hope it comes back to bite her in the butt.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Normaedern said:


> That is very good of you. I think I would be tempted with pins and a doll :thumbup: :XD:


There's a good idea :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations Auntie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you. I don't have permission to post a picture but if I get it, I will.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Normaedern said:


> I am very lucky as I live in an ANOB Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty. The downside is we don't have much in the way of facilities. The internet is a must.


I googled your town, saw some very pretty pictures. Is it a tourist place? One of the things that came up was cottage rentals. Is the land farmable? Looks pretty rocky in some of the pictures.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> While you were at the spa Daivids work had their yearly conference and i run the bookstall for it so I need to finalise all the last bits and pieces and send them into the office. All done other than writing it up- which I have yet again come on to do- and where am I?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
We can all relate. I came on to read your workshop on the 2 circs socks to find out what to do with the stuff I'm not knitting while I knit the heel. Where am I??? :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Cathy! It wasn't so much seeing her, as what they chose to do- just reversing out and away. A bit like a child picking at a scab- me being the scab in her thinking.


Did they leave the notification of divorce on the doorstep? How did you find out about this? I apologize. You've probably said this already.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I guess we could just hang over our beds if they were high enough. Could even rest the head on a pillow!


Yes, and if only the skin would stay like that. Think we will need to walk around on our heads too. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


YAY!!!! Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern wrote:
It is very mild but we quite often have gales gusting to 85 miles an hour. Just recently we were just behind Scotland with 105 mile per hour gusts. The trees get pruned!
_____________________________

My goodness. We get like that once in a great while, but that is really high and yes, I imagine those trees are quite pruned.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, I'm still getting caught up, reading back to front, I can only think, that if Lupe were not worried and didn't know that she was doing wrong, she wouldn't be going out of her way to continue to try to make things difficult for you. I hope that the Tribunal does realize that she's trying to avoid having them talk to Fale 1 on 1 and such.
> Hugs and hopes that you get some positive news, even if they manage the dissolution, you know hat ultimately, it wasn't Fales choice.
> Big hugs, and pats for Ringo too.


Yes, and she has it arranged that he won't see Julie or get to talk to her to know how she still cares about him and the Tribunal won't see this either. Might have swayed everything to Julie's side. She knows what she is doing and I'm sure knows there is only so much Julie can afford to do, like flying back and forth to Australia. That was so unfair and in my opinion should have settled everything right then and there in Julie's favor. Guess they don't agree with me. :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Unfortunately I agree with you Julie. But then again God does work miracles. Not that I have sympathy for her but I would certainly hate to be her. Can you imagine how miserable she must be to have such a hate filled life. Quite pitiful and sad to be such a miserable human being. She must really be an unhappy individual; hates herself.


Well said.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathy, What a great day you had with the DGC. Sounds like it was worth that long drive.

Julie, So glad to hear that your DB is able to exercise. An inspiration to me, who is doing nothing and should. 
I am sorry to hear there is a doctor who would lie about Fale's medical condition. He could be in danger of being censured or even losing his license. Is he same nationality as Lupe?
Hope all goes well at the Ministry today.

Sassafrass, How wonderful you and DD were able to go for the training. I think I would have to sit in a chair now, but I can understand why you are sore from sitting in lotus position or modified lotus. How nice of DH to fix supper.

Purple, Oh no!! You still don't have your heater. Could you call and say that due to your age and the record breaking cold, you need to be moved to the top of the list. Ahhhhh, just saw where you did this already and have results. BRAVO!!

Swedenme, Yikes, not a good start at all. Healing wishes and hope it isn't the flu with your son.

Ok, I'm off to read the workshop and figure out what to do now that I am at the heel. Been there a few days but no time yet to read it. I'm thinking the easiest thing is just to get another needle and do the heel I am working on with the new needle and leave all the rest of the work on the 2 circulars.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Yes it's my oldest son he is recovering from cancer but he also has ulcerative colitis so his resistance is definitely low he usually manages to keep himself pretty germ free Especially as he's a teacher but not this time


What a shame to have ulcerative colitis along with having had cancer, and I do hope it is past tense now. It must really knock him for a loop when it is flu and cold season. Healing wishes.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> What a shame to have ulcerative colitis along with having had cancer, and I do hope it is past tense now. It must really knock him for a loop when it is flu and cold season. Healing wishes.


He gets the flu vaccine and stays on a strict gluten free diet which along with the medication he takes as meant that he's been able to more or less keep it under control he's only had 1 really bad flare up since he was diagnosed with it .touch wood . We were a bit worried about it last year as he had to stop most of his medication while having the chemo but he managed. He said he felt awful from the chemo anyway so bit more didn't really matter


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> No, it used to flood around the old ford but Natur Cymru restored the Nefyn Fen that is upstream a little way and it now means that the water is regulated by the fen as it should be. Otters quickly returned :thumbup: The Fen is a special habitat and now preserved.


Which all sounds really sensible- a good tale to hear!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula wrote:
The best part was that the NYSMA representative for the area was in the audience. He found Abby's teacher and told her to bring Abby and another boy from her school to the NYSMA trials this spring. Her teacher told her that she would get the materials and help her find and practice a song. Not bad for a 14 year old 8th grader. Becki (her mom) didn't get to NYSMAs until her sophomore year of high school. 

OK, done bragging for the moment !!
_____________________________________

How Great is this. Well done Abby. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Brag away and wonderful to have the good news.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> That is very good of you. I think I would be tempted with pins and a doll :thumbup: :XD:


I have been tempted, at times, but have never found that works for me- it always bites me in the bum!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> He gets the flu vaccine and stays on a strict gluten free diet which along with the medication he takes as meant that he's been able to more or less keep it under control he's only had 1 really bad flare up since he was diagnosed with it .touch wood . We were a bit worried about it last year as he had to stop most of his medication while having the chemo but he managed. He said he felt awful from the chemo anyway so bit more didn't really matter


Glad he made it through that period of chemo without his medications. Now to make it through this bout, whatever it is. Sounds like he has a pretty special attitude.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been tempted, at times, but have never found that works for me- it always bites me in the bum!


Wow, Julie. You are so right and I know at a time like this it would be so easy to give in. These are the times that really count and you are showing a spiritual strength that is shining through.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:



> Julie, I'm still getting caught up, reading back to front, I can only think, that if Lupe were not worried and didn't know that she was doing wrong, she wouldn't be going out of her way to continue to try to make things difficult for you. I hope that the Tribunal does realize that she's trying to avoid having them talk to Fale 1 on 1 and such.
> Hugs and hopes that you get some positive news, even if they manage the dissolution, you know hat ultimately, it wasn't Fales choice.
> Big hugs, and pats for Ringo too.


Thank you for those hugs, Kaye Jo! Today it is the Ministry- tomorrow the Tribunal- full on week this week!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> This is so unbelievable I don't even know what to say. It has been going on for such a long time. Does anyone ever talk to you to get your side of the story?


So far, no-one has asked me.


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> I googled your town, saw some very pretty pictures. Is it a tourist place? One of the things that came up was cottage rentals. Is the land farmable? Looks pretty rocky in some of the pictures.


It is a big tourist area. In the summer our population increases by x10. There is a great deal of agriculture. Many are small farms with sheep and dairy cattle. We do grow some crops such as barley, maize and turnips for winter feed. It is very pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok, I need to get off here but just had to say that Normae, the area where you live is so beautiful. I love the wild and beautiful areas and lived in West Guilford, which used to be that way and I also love the cities and all they offer too. I miss the beauty of the country. At least I can drive less than an hour and be in the Fingerlakes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Unfortunately I agree with you Julie. But then again God does work miracles. Not that I have sympathy for her but I would certainly hate to be her. Can you imagine how miserable she must be to have such a hate filled life. Quite pitiful and sad to be such a miserable human being. She must really be an unhappy individual; hates herself.


I have a feeling she has to be quite eaten up with it. Would not turn down a miracle though!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Is "she" Fale's only relative who's against you and what does she have to gain? Aren't there any to stand up against her?


Unfortunately that whole side of the family seems to take her line.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I've got my fingers crossed all goes well


Thank you so much- hoping in my turn that your knee is less swollen and more pain-free.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> That is good news.


I am hoping he manages to keep things progressing well.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been tempted, at times, but have never found that works for me- it always bites me in the bum!


Yes, that would happen to me! Mores the pity :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Cow!!!!!!!! I'm caught up! That hasn't happened in a quite a while, yay! Now, I doubt I'll stay caught up, but one day at a time. lolol.
> Hope that everyone is having a great day, Julie, hope that all goes well at your Ministry appt. today, and that you get the funds approval that you need and that is doesn't cost you and arm and a leg for a too long period.
> I think I'm going to go knit for a bit, then get around and do some house cleaning. David is off to Rimson (sp?), Iowa, don't know if he'll be home tomorrow or if they'll send him right back out to somewhere else when he gets back to the shop.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{Group Hug, just because}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


What a welcome hug! I wonder where David ended up? with you, or somewhere on the road? What are you knitting currently?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true. Does she have kids? They will be getting a good lesson in how they can treat her when she is old. One of my DHs sisters was terrible to his parents when they were old, only came to get what she could, raise hell & be miserable. I can't wait to hear how her kids treat her when she is old, hope it comes back to bite her in the butt.


Yes, there are two kids- so far they usually have been more open to me, and aware of how Fale has been missing me- but of course that may have altered by now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Did they leave the notification of divorce on the doorstep? How did you find out about this? I apologize. You've probably said this already.


No, that one came through from the Tribunal.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June At least I had something to take straight away for the pain and as long as I don't move it suddenly I'm relatively pain free


I hope it heals quickly. Unfortunately, I can't take any kind of pain killers. They totally mess up my stomach.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and she has it arranged that he won't see Julie or get to talk to her to know how she still cares about him and the Tribunal won't see this either. Might have swayed everything to Julie's side. She knows what she is doing and I'm sure knows there is only so much Julie can afford to do, like flying back and forth to Australia. That was so unfair and in my opinion should have settled everything right then and there in Julie's favor. Guess they don't agree with me. :-(


It is a sort of reverse racism- the small culture has to be the one that is in the right- and they (Lupe and co) are trying to tar me with the common European approach- which in my case is very unfair.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


I believe you've been very patient and I'm so glad that it's getting put in.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> Julie, So glad to hear that your DB is able to exercise. An inspiration to me, who is doing nothing and should.
> I am sorry to hear there is a doctor who would lie about Fale's medical condition. He could be in danger of being censured or even losing his license. Is he same nationality as Lupe?
> Hope all goes well at the Ministry today.
> ...


No he is a New Zealander, but he manages to gull Islanders that he is a good doctor because he has learned a few words in greeting. He was the one that claimed I had the ability to diagnose Alzheimers a number of years back- he charges an arm and a leg, and people don't seem to see through him.
I hope all goes well, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Be sure to video it for us if you do. :XD:


Yea, sure...but I'd need a camera person who wasn't laughing their (his) head off to capture it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, Julie. You are so right and I know at a time like this it would be so easy to give in. These are the times that really count and you are showing a spiritual strength that is shining through.


Wow, in my turn, thanks for the compliment, Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Yes, that would happen to me! Mores the pity :XD:


Ah well! Hopefully I earn some credits somewhere. You always strike me as such a gentle person- wish I were a better person- or that someone along the line would see that I am not out for revenge.


----------



## Miss Pam

angelam said:


> Oh Sonja what a start to your week! As you say, things can only get better. Lets hope it starts getting better very soon. Stay warm and rest that knee as much as you can. Glad they're sending a nurse out.


I agree! Sending healing vibes to you and your family.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


That's really good news and about time!


----------



## Bulldog

Oh, my poor Sonja. I am so sorry your have started the week in such a terrible way. I know you are the caretaker of everyone in your house, but stay down rotate ice that knee and take care of yourself. Knit on some more socks or something. Prayers being said you you and your son and for the week to get much better for you. We love you, sweet lady.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> So far, no-one has asked me.


There's no need for you to wait for them to ask you. If I'm following correctly, the dissolution papers were delivered to the Tribunal by Lupe and the Tribunal advised you of this (not Lupe)...if so, then you can certainly ask the people on the Tribunal what they've done to verify that this is Fale's wishes and that they've verified that it was coerced. You can also ask if there is anything you can provide to counter Lupe's claims. The Tribunal probably made quite a few determinations during the last round of statements and testimonies, so may have already figured out Lupe's plan...they may be able to advise you. And, if they're not, then anyone who helped you the last time may be also be able to help you out this time.


----------



## Bulldog

Julie, I will be praying today for a good outcome to the meeting. I so respect and love you for not being vindictive when you have been treated so badly.

Josephine, glad you are getting some heat. Sometimes is is nice to be a "Senior Citizen".


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> No he is a New Zealander, but he manages to gull Islanders that he is a good doctor because he has learned a few words in greeting. He was the one that claimed I had the ability to diagnose Alzheimers a number of years back- he charges an arm and a leg, and people don't seem to see through him.
> I hope all goes well, too.


From what I've read about Alzheimers, even the doctors including neurosurgeons have a hard time doing this since there is not definitive test for it -- but diagnosed when other ailments are ruled out. Just because he claimed that, doesn't mean that people believed him.


----------



## RookieRetiree

RookieRetiree said:


> There's no need for you to wait for them to ask you. If I'm following correctly, the dissolution papers were delivered to the Tribunal by Lupe and the Tribunal advised you of this (not Lupe)...if so, then you can certainly ask the people on the Tribunal what they've done to verify that this is Fale's wishes and that they've verified that it was coerced. You can also ask if there is anything you can provide to counter Lupe's claims. The Tribunal probably made quite a few determinations during the last round of statements and testimonies, so may have already figured out Lupe's plan...they may be able to advise you. And, if they're not, then anyone who helped you the last time may be also be able to help you out this time.


 Just remember, you always have the power of the love you two shared---what you do with that power is totally up to you; don't let Lupe take that away from you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I missed that you had knee pain. I am so sorry. Glad that the swelling is down and hope the painkillers help you considerably. 


Swedenme said:


> Thank you I had an accident about 18 month ago damaged my knee pretty badly when I left the hospital they give me some strong painkillers and a prescription for more if I needed them so I still had some left The swelling has gone down a lot to what it was this morning


----------



## Bulldog

Yes, and if only the skin would stay like that. Think we will need to walk around on our heads too

And you know, if you have a belly like I do, it would all go away! It wouldn't be hanging down. HA HA. Another humbling experience.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> There's no need for you to wait for them to ask you. If I'm following correctly, the dissolution papers were delivered to the Tribunal by Lupe and the Tribunal advised you of this (not Lupe)...if so, then you can certainly ask the people on the Tribunal what they've done to verify that this is Fale's wishes and that they've verified that it was coerced. You can also ask if there is anything you can provide to counter Lupe's claims. The Tribunal probably made quite a few determinations during the last round of statements and testimonies, so may have already figured out Lupe's plan...they may be able to advise you. And, if they're not, then anyone who helped you the last time may be also be able to help you out this time.


Obviously this is something I must bring up, tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Julie, I will be praying today for a good outcome to the meeting. I so respect and love you for not being vindictive when you have been treated so badly.
> 
> Josephine, glad you are getting some heat. Sometimes is is nice to be a "Senior Citizen".


Thank you Betty- that is nice to know!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> From what I've read about Alzheimers, even the doctors including neurosurgeons have a hard time doing this since there is not definitive test for it -- but diagnosed when other ailments are ruled out. Just because he claimed that, doesn't mean that people believed him.


According to a doctor we went to later, who carefully read through the computer report of the CT Scan, they can tell from the actual structure of the brain- and the deterioration it shows. And that is not the case, or was not at that time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

True but it would slide the other way and you'd have to get bigger bras! LOL....sorry, just couldn't help myself. hehehe


Bulldog said:


> Yes, and if only the skin would stay like that. Think we will need to walk around on our heads too
> 
> And you know, if you have a belly like I do, it would all go away! It wouldn't be hanging down. HA HA. Another humbling experience.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Just remember, you always have the power of the love you two shared---what you do with that power is totally up to you; don't let Lupe take that away from you.


She can't take away my memories- but I think this hormone treatment may well be destroying the man I loved. Hard to tell.


----------



## machriste

Sonja, sending hugs and healing thoughts. I think some icing sounds like a good idea. A bag of frozen peas or corn that sort of wraps around the knee works quite well. 

Julie, re diagnosing Alzheimer's and other dementias, doctors are really getting quite good at it, and some sophisticated scans can actually show evidence in the brain. Of course, those are very expensive. Since the changes are microscopic, unfortunately autopsy is the most definitive. What a good doc looks at is functional changes. For instance, if one was well able to balance a check book most of his/her life, and now is having difficulty doing that, it is one indication. Also, when a person has difficulty with sequencing (something like making a recipe that one has always had no difficulty doing.) Unfortunately, many of the symptoms of Alzheimer's or other dementias mimic other disorders, so it is a rather tricky business and is mostly done with ruling out other things like infections or thyroid disease. 

Well, that's my book for today. One of my careers in the past was as an educator/trainer for the Alzheimer's Association. I learned a lot those years. And of course, there is a lot of research going on right now.


----------



## Bulldog

Sonja, I must have missed something (as usual). I did not realize your son was battling ulcerative colitis too. He has such a good outlook on everything as does his mother. I admire you so much.

Daralene, I am right there with you. I am right at the heels on both socks. I will be reading and watching youtube before I start.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Sonja, sending hugs and healing thoughts. I think some icing sounds like a good idea. A bag of frozen peas or corn wort of wraps around the knee quite well.
> 
> julie, re diagnosing Alzheimer's and other dementias, doctors are really getting quite good at it, and some sophisticated scans can actually show evidence in the brain. Of course, those are very expensive. Since the changes are microscopic, unfortunately autopsy is the most definitive. What a good doc looks at is functional changes. For instance, if one was well able to balance a check book most of his/her life, and now is having difficulty doing that, it is one indication. Also, when a person has difficulty with sequencing (something like making a recipe that one has always had no difficulty doing.) Unfortunately, many of the symptoms of Alzheimer's or other dementias mimic other disorders, so it is a rather tricky business and is mostly done with ruling out other things like infections or thyroid disease.
> 
> Well, that's my book for today. One of my careers in the past was as an educator/trainer for the Alzheimer's Association. I learned a lot those years. And of course, there is a lot of research going on right now.


That is interesting to know- I know a simple UTI can mimic the symptoms- happened to my Dad towards the end.


----------



## Bulldog

Good Afternoon My Darlings,
I have been up simce 7:30. I just woke up earlier than usual (which is good for me). I baked my chocolate pound cake and assembled a casserole. We are having supper tonight at the CLC at church with our SS class.
We had an interesting day yesterday. We went to Jackson after SS and had lunch at Margaritas Mexican place. We had the shrimp frajitas for two. Delicious. We needed to go to the grocery store. Jim decided to come home and go to Krogers. We got to Krogers and discovered he had left his wallet at Margaritas, so we had to go back to Jackson to get his wallet. We decided to just go to their Krogers there. It just breaks my heart that Jim is in such bad shape. It just kills him to bring those fourty pound bags of dogfood in and he cannot lift a lot of other heavy things. He gets so winded when doing anything in the yard. Hard to see our mens health declining.
Gotta get a shower and get ready for this supper then will rest and knit until time to go.
I pray you all will have a good day or in Sonjas case a better day. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## Gweniepooh

Betty, just a suggestion (one I've thought about doing soon) instead of buying 1 40b bag of dog food even though it will cost a little more most likely, buy two of the smaller bags. I have seriously thought about doing the same since as you said our DH's aren't getting any younger and have health issues themselves. Other than forgetting his wallet it sounds as if you had a nice lunch at the Mexican restaurant. We ordered Chinese take out for our dinner last night and both have eaten the leftovers for lunch today. There is a fairly new place about 3 miles from our house that is much better than the old standby Chinese restaurant so we have started getting it from the one closer. Nice perk. the food at the new place just tastes fresher; they prepare it when ordered rather than have a buffet.

I tried numerous times this weekend to start some new sock and/or fingerless gloves. Hands just weren't cooperating; shaky and I kept making mistakes. Finally just put everything aside. I even bought a new Craftsy class that showed a different way to cast on with the DPNs (Marianne had recommended). What a waste of my time. Could not do it so I took advantage of Craftsy's refund policy. Requested a refund. Then after talking to Marianne I figured out what I was doing incorrect so I contacted them again asking the refund request be ignored. I got an email back from Craftsy saying they had refunded it already but rather than me purchase it again they gifted me the class. I tried again and still kept messing up. This morning I just went back to casting on my usual way and am knitting away just fine. Guess I learned that if it isn't broke then don't fix it. LOL. I took the refund and purchased some yarn from Craftsy instead. (like I needed more yarn...LOL)

Well, guess I've written a book now....


Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon My Darlings,
> I have been up simce 7:30. I just woke up earlier than usual (which is good for me). I baked my chocolate pound cake and assembled a casserole. We are having supper tonight at the CLC at church with our SS class.
> We had an interesting day yesterday. We went to Jackson after SS and had lunch at Margaritas Mexican place. We had the shrimp frajitas for two. Delicious. We needed to go to the grocery store. Jim decided to come home and go to Krogers. We got to Krogers and discovered he had left his wallet at Margaritas, so we had to go back to Jackson to get his wallet. We decided to just go to their Krogers there. It just breaks my heart that Jim is in such bad shape. It just kills him to bring those fourty pound bags of dogfood in and he cannot lift a lot of other heavy things. He gets so winded when doing anything in the yard. Hard to see our mens health declining.
> Gotta get a shower and get ready for this supper then will rest and knit until time to go.
> I pray you all will have a good day or in Sonjas case a better day. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## Bulldog

Love reading your books, Gwen.
Yes, our meal was wonderful and we had such a good time together just getting away a little while. Felt so good to have a beautiful day.
I know what you mean about "if it isn't broke then don't fix it" I do the same thing and end up going back to what works for me.
I like learning new techniques. I will definitely do toe up socks now, but I switch to my 9" circulars after the toe. I can just knit faster with them and the bamboo ones don't hurt my hands. Arthur just doesn't want to give me a break.
I am at the heels to both of my socks. Now I have to stop and read. I like the German Short Row and later want to try the FLK heel. I Love You, my sweet sister of the heart.


----------



## budasha

Thanks. I probably couldn't get a prescription because my problem is not muscular. I'm going to try Salonpas patches which are available over the counter.



sassafras123 said:


> Buddha, lidocaine patches numb muscular pain. I first used them for FM. You need a prescription and as they are expensive insurance is less likely to cover costs. You can cut them to size to use less patches.


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> Oh, my poor Sonja. I am so sorry your have started the week in such a terrible way. I know you are the caretaker of everyone in your house, but stay down rotate ice that knee and take care of yourself. Knit on some more socks or something. Prayers being said you you and your son and for the week to get much better for you. We love you, sweet lady.


Thank you Betty I haven't finished knitting the first pair yet and I want to knit a lovely baby sun hat to go with a lovely pair of frilly booties I knit but it's knit in the round and patterned I think it could be a bit beyond my skill level but I won't know till I try so I think I will go and look the pattern over again And have a go


----------



## budasha

That isn't the best way to start the week. I hope the swelling doesn't last too long. Sorry to hear that your son isn't feeling well.



Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a cold icy snow covered northeast . Took the dog for a walk this morning icy but I had my heavy boots on so ok . Got back in the house half an hour later coming down the stairs with the laundry mis stepped the last stair and twisted my knee It hurts just about as much as when I had my accident . Looks like a melon too . So no hospital visit to day but they are sending a nurse out to check on my husband I've taken some pain killers and hopefully the swelling should go down . Now I've just had a message from my oldest he's in bed really poorly hope it's not flu as that's the last thing he needs . Well with a bad start to the week hopefully things can only get better . Hope everyone else is having a better start to there week


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, I'm making the sweet potato fries tonight with the smoky paprika. Have to cook the sweet potato a bit and then let it cool as it's too hard for me to cut into it so hard. I'm also going to make the cauliflower steak you gave us the recipe for a while ago. Mmmmmm and a spinach salad. That black bean chili sounds so good too but maybe later this week so I have time to soak the beans. DH would love that. Oh yes, and later tonight, kale chips.


----------



## budasha

I'm caught up at last, for now at least. I ordered a clothes rack from Costco and it was delivered today. The UPS man didn't ring the doorbell, just left the box on the front step. I had hoped he would bring it into the hall but I had to drag it in. I wasn't too happy. I had to open the box to take out all the pieces so I can carry them downstairs.

Bye for now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog, What a lovely lunch you had but a real pain to have to go back for the wallet. We've both done it. I agree with Gwen about getting two of the smaller bags rather than the big one. He might resist, but it is wise. My mother saw that I was getting the super large of everything as I was saving money and she told me I had to get the smaller size as I kept aggravating my herniated disc. It was quite difficult to adjust to new limitations, but it sure helps once we do.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Yes, and if only the skin would stay like that. Think we will need to walk around on our heads too
> 
> And you know, if you have a belly like I do, it would all go away! It wouldn't be hanging down. HA HA. Another humbling experience.


But I wouldn't be able to breathe for those two things on my chest covering my nose. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Great minds think alike.:XD: :XD: :XD:



Gweniepooh said:


> True but it would slide the other way and you'd have to get bigger bras! LOL....sorry, just couldn't help myself. hehehe


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> No, that one came through from the Tribunal.


Hmmmmm, then I sure don't understand her purpose of pulling up in the driveway and then not saying anything. Do you think she was hoping you were moved and then she could say she tried to see you and couldn't find you? This would tie in with what OH Joy was thinking.


----------



## Swedenme

Can I ask anyone a silly question ? If I want to knit a pattern in the round do I just follow exactly what the pattern says like I would a pattern written for 2 needles.? I seem to remember someone saying something about stocking stitch being different


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a sort of reverse racism- the small culture has to be the one that is in the right- and they (Lupe and co) are trying to tar me with the common European approach- which in my case is very unfair.


That is what I was thinking. Even with the doctor.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and if only the skin would stay like that. Think we will need to walk around on our heads too. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Probably for several years-- remember it took years for the skin to get like this!! LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Hmmmmm, then I sure don't understand her purpose of pulling up in the driveway and then not saying anything. Do you think she was hoping you were moved and then she could say she tried to see you and couldn't find you? This would tie in with what OH Joy was thinking.


Does make you wonder what she and her driver were doing there....but I don't even want to try to get into that woman's head...can't be fun to be in there and as to her motivations; I think we already know what those are.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> True but it would slide the other way and you'd have to get bigger bras! LOL....sorry, just couldn't help myself. hehehe


Oh, dear! I have enough trouble with getting bras to fit now!~ Don't need the additional "stuff" in them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Can I ask anyone a silly question ? If I want to knit a pattern in the round do I just follow exactly what the pattern says like I would a pattern written for 2 needles.? I seem to remember someone saying something about stocking stitch being different


Patterns written for in the round will list rounds rather than rows -- charts are read always from right to left as you go around and yes , for stockinette stitch, every row is knit--makes for faster knitting for me.

Some unique things about knitting in the round...cast on methods tend to use one of the stretchier ones (hats, mitts, socks) except for sweaters in the round. Joining in the round without twisting the stitches is an important skill with many different ways to do it---worth looking at several videos. And, bind offs usually use a stretchier one or E.Zimmerman's sewn cast off.

Most everything else will be spelled out specifically in the pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Can I ask anyone a silly question ? If I want to knit a pattern in the round do I just follow exactly what the pattern says like I would a pattern written for 2 needles.? I seem to remember someone saying something about stocking stitch being different


You will always be knitting the right side.
You need to delete the extra edge stitches that you do knitting flat
Your wrong side rows, the purls will be knit and the knits will be purl, so you need to change them.

Try these:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJGOv4bb-Mc
http://www.scribd.com/doc/83245178/Converting-Flat-Stitch-Patterns-for-Knitting-in-the-Round

Hope this helps. I haven't converted a pattern yet but will.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> But I wouldn't be able to breathe for those two things on my chest covering my nose. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Oh, my, this discussion is almost as much fun as the "Peter Heater"/"Willie Warmer" discussion on the digest a week ago!!


----------



## nittergma

Julie, I'm reading backwards so I've not see your original post but it sounds like Lupe is up to trouble again. I surely hope and pray you're able to get some help and a solution to this! Lots of hugs((((Julie))) for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Hmmmmm, then I sure don't understand her purpose of pulling up in the driveway and then not saying anything. Do you think she was hoping you were moved and then she could say she tried to see you and couldn't find you? This would tie in with what OH Joy was thinking.


Who knows the thinking of that one!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That is what I was thinking. Even with the doctor.


I am afraid there is a lot of truth in that thought!

We have just had a blessing of a shower- we need rain so badly!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Does make you wonder what she and her driver were doing there....but I don't even want to try to get into that woman's head...can't be fun to be in there and as to her motivations; I think we already know what those are.


In my opinion she wants to put as big a wedge as possible between me and Fale. And will stop at nothing to do it.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie, I'm reading backwards so I've not see your original post but it sounds like Lupe is up to trouble again. I surely hope and pray you're able to get some help and a solution to this! Lots of hugs((((Julie))) for you!


Thank you so much! I really need hugs!


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Patterns written for in the round will list rounds rather than rows -- charts are read always from right to left as you go around and yes , for stockinette stitch, every row is knit--makes for faster knitting for me.
> 
> Some unique things about knitting in the round...cast on methods tend to use one of the stretchier ones (hats, mitts, socks) except for sweaters in the round. Joining in the round without twisting the stitches is an important skill with many different ways to do it---worth looking at several videos. And, bind offs usually use a stretchier one or E.Zimmerman's sewn cast off.
> 
> Most everything else will be spelled out specifically in the pattern.


Thank you very much for this information I knew about to not twist the stitches but not any of the other information I will look up some videos 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> You will always be knitting the right side.
> You need to delete the extra edge stitches that you do knitting flat
> Your wrong side rows, the purls will be knit and the knits will be purl, so you need to change them.
> 
> Try these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJGOv4bb-Mc
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/83245178/Converting-Flat-Stitch-Patterns-for-Knitting-in-the-Round
> 
> Hope this helps. I haven't converted a pattern yet but will.


Thank you I will take a look at these links 
Sonja


----------



## pacer

Swedenme....You will do well with knitting in the round. Just don't over think it and ask questions here when you need help. I love knitting in the round as well. I hope you and your family get to feeling better as it is hard to figure out who can help each other when everyone is not well.

Julie...I hope everything went well today with the Ministry and many hugs and prayers for the Tribunal meeting tomorrow. Somehow I believe that Lupe will not be present as she is in New Zealand currently and she will probably think she and Fale are exempt from the meeting since she presented the dissolution. Maybe she showed up in your driveway long enough to let you know that she is in New Zealand. She will probably return to Australia in a couple of days after the scheduled meeting of tomorrow. I hope the tribunal council knows that she is playing with them as well as with you. 

Rookie...I think you could get your DGS to do the video tape of you standing on your head. 

Purplefi...I think it is well past time to get the boiler installed in your home and get some consistent heat so that you can feel better. 

I went to the doctor today and she had them do an x-ray of my hip so I will see if that gives any indication of what is going on. Otherwise the appointment was uneventful as I expected it to be.


----------



## iamsam

this came off a diabetic site so guess they weren't worried about the fat - but you are right - there is certainly enough of it. --- sam



darowil said:


> I think I would get less calories from straight sugar- all those sources of fat. After all there are over twice as many calories in fat as the same weight of sugar.
> Now if I was on my low carb diet it wouldn't be bad- in fact might copy it into my low carb file for if I return to low carb.


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming to wrap you and your son in warm healing energy. ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a cold icy snow covered northeast . Took the dog for a walk this morning icy but I had my heavy boots on so ok . Got back in the house half an hour later coming down the stairs with the laundry mis stepped the last stair and twisted my knee It hurts just about as much as when I had my accident . Looks like a melon too . So no hospital visit to day but they are sending a nurse out to check on my husband I've taken some pain killers and hopefully the swelling should go down . Now I've just had a message from my oldest he's in bed really poorly hope it's not flu as that's the last thing he needs . Well with a bad start to the week hopefully things can only get better . Hope everyone else is having a better start to there week


----------



## iamsam

my dad used to say "heap coals of fire on their forehead" in reference to something in the bible. I however want to see what the lord is going to do about - you know - revenge is mine sayeth the lord" - but I just know what I what do would hurt so much worse - and I want to be there and watch. oh yes - I could really make them hurt and I would smile the whole time. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately there are consequences to such behaviour! (much as one might dream of it- but I keep thinking of Karma, and try not to be vindictive in my turn)


----------



## iamsam

that is none too soon - I would have demanded today. ---- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure he'd find it very comical...but I doubt that he could do a very good job when he's laughing so hard.



pacer said:


> Swedenme....You will do well with knitting in the round. Just don't over think it and ask questions here when you need help. I love knitting in the round as well. I hope you and your family get to feeling better as it is hard to figure out who can help each other when everyone is not well.
> 
> Julie...I hope everything went well today with the Ministry and many hugs and prayers for the Tribunal meeting tomorrow. Somehow I believe that Lupe will not be present as she is in New Zealand currently and she will probably think she and Fale are exempt from the meeting since she presented the dissolution. Maybe she showed up in your driveway long enough to let you know that she is in New Zealand. She will probably return to Australia in a couple of days after the scheduled meeting of tomorrow. I hope the tribunal council knows that she is playing with them as well as with you.
> 
> Rookie...I think you could get your DGS to do the video tape of you standing on your head.
> 
> Purplefi...I think it is well past time to get the boiler installed in your home and get some consistent heat so that you can feel better.
> 
> I went to the doctor today and she had them do an x-ray of my hip so I will see if that gives any indication of what is going on. Otherwise the appointment was uneventful as I expected it to be.


----------



## iamsam

Sonja - I think a knee brace would help you - they are made out of stretchy material and would help support your knee. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you are not starting the week well, hope both your son & your knee are better soon. Is this the son who was so sick before? If so, I suppose his resistance to all the lovely bugs floating about is still somewhat low.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> that is none too soon - I would have demanded today. ---- sam


Thanks Sam. I just told them how grateful I am and how I appreciated them bring the date forward.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Linda (SIL) has talked me into a visit to Nashville to go to a different Stitches Show so we don't have to wait until August. I think I'm going to sign up for the JC Briar - fixing mistakes workshop..Daralene is that the one you went to and liked so much?

There's also a workshop with Nicky Epstein who has inspired so many knitters --- so if we do these two workshops, I think it will be well worth the trip.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure he'd find it very comical...but I doubt that he could do a very good job when he's laughing so hard.


I could see him doing a headstand and trying to videotape at the same time. What a sight the two of you would be!


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> Linda (SIL) has talked me into a visit to Nashville to go to a different Stitches Show so we don't have to wait until August. I think I'm going to sign up for the JC Briar - fixing mistakes workshop..Daralene is that the one you went to and liked so much?
> 
> There's also a workshop with Nicky Epstein who has inspired so many knitters --- so if we do these two workshops, I think it will be well worth the trip.


Oh the trouble you two could get into! I mean fun you two would have. :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

too bad I don't live closer - I would be knocking at your front door. lol --- sam


Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, I'm making the sweet potato fries tonight with the smoky paprika. Have to cook the sweet potato a bit and then let it cool as it's too hard for me to cut into it so hard. I'm also going to make the cauliflower steak you gave us the recipe for a while ago. Mmmmmm and a spinach salad. That black bean chili sounds so good too but maybe later this week so I have time to soak the beans. DH would love that. Oh yes, and later tonight, kale chips.


----------



## machriste

My knitting group is coming to my home tonight. I haven't hosted for quite a while during the time Jack was so ill. I'm happy to have them come to my house. Everyone brings appetizers or sweets, so I made a roasted butternut squash soup and a new recipe for some gluten-free cookies from the Penzey's catalogue. They are surprisingly good. They have gluten-free quick oats, eggs, sugar, butter, peanut butter, baking soda, chocolate chips, raisins, nuts, vanilla and cinnamon. If anyone wants the recipe, I'll be glad to share it.


----------



## iamsam

sorry for so much of me all at one time - this is the first I have been on today. Kathy came around one and we went to the waffle house here in defiance to eat. first time I have been there - will definitely go back. I had an omelet and it was very good. Kathy had a chicken frittata (?) and it also looked very good. I also had warmed cherry pie with ice cream. will not need to eat for a while. lol

our snow is disappearing rapidly - early evening here and it is still 34°. have not heard the news but I have an idea there is some minor flooding going on somewhere. the ground is still frozen somewhat so it can't soak in too far. --- sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

A quick hello late on Monday afternoon. We had a busy day, a trip to Wal-Mart for meds and groceries and then DH had an appointment at the chiropractor. His neck has been giving him fits and after 3 trips I don't know if it is better or worse... We'll see how he feels in a couple of days and decide what to try next. The weather here has been beautiful - sorry to all of you too hot or too cold - 69 degrees and breezy today and will stay in that range for the next 10 days they say. I took some new pictures of Lucky and even got a couple of shots of the other 2 kittens in the litter - I still can't get very close to them - The Cat tree is stained and varnished - if Alan is up to it we will put the carpet on tomorrow. I hope all goes well for you Julie with your meetings and move. I hope that everyone with sickness or troubles gets improvement - I will try to check in later - much luv-AZ


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> too bad I don't live closer - I would be knocking at your front door. lol --- sam


If you lived closer I'd stop and pick you we could head there together. Darlene is not overly far from me. Depending on how fast one drives. :XD:


----------



## Spider

Good evening to all. We just got home from visiting our DS and his wife. Had a fun long weekend. I have been reading bit and pieces but way behind.
Julie, I am so sorry that woman is around again. She has to be the worst. It is not my place to say that but I just can't help it. As some have said she must be very unhappy and miserable. You are a kind and caring woman so hugs to you.
Still nice and warm is sure making for a short winter.
Sonja, sorry you fell. Take care of that knee. 
Need to go unpack, will check back latter. Linda


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Linda (SIL) has talked me into a visit to Nashville to go to a different Stitches Show so we don't have to wait until August. I think I'm going to sign up for the JC Briar - fixing mistakes workshop..Daralene is that the one you went to and liked so much?
> 
> There's also a workshop with Nicky Epstein who has inspired so many knitters --- so if we do these two workshops, I think it will be well worth the trip.


I met Nicky at Ally Pally a few years ago, she is fantastic. Think id better come and keep you and Linda under control xx


----------



## siouxann

Checking in. Hope there's still some tea left in the pot! I'm working my way backwards through the posts since I'm so late in arriving. I hope the weekend has been good to everyone, but I'm also sending prayers and healing energy to all who are in need.


----------



## pacer

siouxann said:


> Checking in. Hope there's still some tea left in the pot! I'm working my way backwards through the posts since I'm so late in arriving. I hope the weekend has been good to everyone, but I'm also sending prayers and healing energy to all who are in need.


Welcome. I am sure there is still some tea left in the pot. It has been a bit warm here as of late so the tea is lasting a bit longer than it was on those sub zero days.


----------



## Grandmapaula

thewren said:


> this came off a diabetic site so guess they weren't worried about the fat - but you are right - there is certainly enough of it. --- sam


It's fudge - I don't think it's supposed to be nutritious - just delicious :lol: :lol: !!


----------



## NanaCaren

Always plenty of tea in the pot Siouxann. I am reading backwards too, my Internet has been funny. I keep getting kicked off or my iPad freezes up on me. Then by the time I get back on I gave to play catch up again.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam. I just told them how grateful I am and how I appreciated them bring the date forward.


Glad to hear they have moved the date forward. It should be warmer by the time they get around to getting the furnace going. At least you will have it for future use. :XD: ;-) I sometimes use my best poor little me voice to get things moved ahead.


----------



## tami_ohio

I have a lot of catch up to do today, but wanted to share this article I saw on face book today.

For all of you who have Fibromyalgia and other issues related, you might like to read this. I am seriously considering being tested, myself.

http://sherbailey.com/fibromyalgia/


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a cold icy snow covered northeast . Took the dog for a walk this morning icy but I had my heavy boots on so ok . Got back in the house half an hour later coming down the stairs with the laundry mis stepped the last stair and twisted my knee It hurts just about as much as when I had my accident . Looks like a melon too . So no hospital visit to day but they are sending a nurse out to check on my husband I've taken some pain killers and hopefully the swelling should go down . Now I've just had a message from my oldest he's in bed really poorly hope it's not flu as that's the last thing he needs . Well with a bad start to the week hopefully things can only get better . Hope everyone else is having a better start to there week


That was the last thing you needed. I am sorry to hear it. Make sure you put ice on your knee. If the swelling doesn't go down, please see your Dr. (Which I know you don't want to see another Dr. with all you are going thru with your DS & DH) Is it the same knee as before? I hope not. Hope it is better tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> sorry for so much of me all at one time - this is the first I have been on today. Kathy came around one and we went to the waffle house here in defiance to eat. first time I have been there - will definitely go back. I had an omelet and it was very good. Kathy had a chicken frittata (?) and it also looked very good. I also had warmed cherry pie with ice cream. will not need to eat for a while. lol
> 
> our snow is disappearing rapidly - early evening here and it is still 34°. have not heard the news but I have an idea there is some minor flooding going on somewhere. the ground is still frozen somewhat so it can't soak in too far. --- sam


I found a tart cheery juice today, it was very good perfect. Thought about you when I saw it.

I imagine there will be some flooding. Our snow is all packy now instead of fluffy, makes it hard to drive in when the road is not well maintained.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Am slowly catching up..... I have been having SOOO many hot flushes, they are driving me nuts !! :shock: :roll:


No fun for you in the heat you are having. You might try a cold cloth on the back of your neck, or on your left wrist during one. As long as I watch my caffeine intake, and take my Evening Primrose Oil, Vitamin E, and Vitamin C, I don't have too much trouble with them. But, of course, it's winter here. It seems I have the most trouble with them in our summer!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you what was funny was that when I got back from walking the dog I said " I'm amazed I kept standing especially down the hill "" Then I go and miss the last stair


 :shock: Nothing like jinxing yourself.  Sounds like something I would do!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I guess we could just hang over our beds if they were high enough. Could even rest the head on a pillow!


 :lol: Not me! It would be good for my back tho. Nah, I'd rather use an inversion table if I had one!


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh... I nearly choked on my cuppa when I read this... I like your style !!! :thumbup:


Me, too, and almost made another comment, but decided I had better not. It might have gotten me in a LOT of trouble.......


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately there are consequences to such behaviour! (much as one might dream of it- but I keep thinking of Karma, and try not to be vindictive in my turn)


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


Good girl! It's about time they found an opening for you, when you are supposed to have priority with your health.


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, the novelty has worn off now and it is affecting my fm.


I am sure it is. It's bad enough without having to live in a cold house this long!


----------



## NanaCaren

Bulldog said:


> Yes, and if only the skin would stay like that. Think we will need to walk around on our heads too
> 
> And you know, if you have a belly like I do, it would all go away! It wouldn't be hanging down. HA HA. Another humbling experience.


I am not so surei want my belly all being higher up :shock: yes my belly would be flat but I would never see it.  :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

tami_ohio said:


> I have a lot of catch up to do today, but wanted to share this article I saw on face book today.
> 
> For all of you who have Fibromyalgia and other issues related, you might like to read this. I am seriously considering being tested, myself.
> 
> http://sherbailey.com/fibromyalgia/


Interesting article. I shall show itto the doctor at the pain management course.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You and I are thinking alike again Cashmeregma.....


Cashmeregma said:


> Hmmmmm, then I sure don't understand her purpose of pulling up in the driveway and then not saying anything. Do you think she was hoping you were moved and then she could say she tried to see you and couldn't find you? This would tie in with what OH Joy was thinking.


----------



## Gweniepooh

And when will you get the report about the hip?


pacer said:


> Swedenme....You will do well with knitting in the round. Just don't over think it and ask questions here when you need help. I love knitting in the round as well. I hope you and your family get to feeling better as it is hard to figure out who can help each other when everyone is not well.
> 
> Julie...I hope everything went well today with the Ministry and many hugs and prayers for the Tribunal meeting tomorrow. Somehow I believe that Lupe will not be present as she is in New Zealand currently and she will probably think she and Fale are exempt from the meeting since she presented the dissolution. Maybe she showed up in your driveway long enough to let you know that she is in New Zealand. She will probably return to Australia in a couple of days after the scheduled meeting of tomorrow. I hope the tribunal council knows that she is playing with them as well as with you.
> 
> Rookie...I think you could get your DGS to do the video tape of you standing on your head.
> 
> Purplefi...I think it is well past time to get the boiler installed in your home and get some consistent heat so that you can feel better.
> 
> I went to the doctor today and she had them do an x-ray of my hip so I will see if that gives any indication of what is going on. Otherwise the appointment was uneventful as I expected it to be.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Cow!!!!!!!! I'm caught up! That hasn't happened in a quite a while, yay! Now, I doubt I'll stay caught up, but one day at a time. lolol.
> Hope that everyone is having a great day, Julie, hope that all goes well at your Ministry appt. today, and that you get the funds approval that you need and that is doesn't cost you and arm and a leg for a too long period.
> I think I'm going to go knit for a bit, then get around and do some house cleaning. David is off to Rimson (sp?), Iowa, don't know if he'll be home tomorrow or if they'll send him right back out to somewhere else when he gets back to the shop.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{Group Hug, just because}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Knitting sounds so much better than house cleaning. I'm still far from caught up. Not knowing where David is going next has got to be frustrating. the best thing is knowing you can still talk even if he isn't home.


----------



## iamsam

siouxann - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available whenever you show up - we keep it warmed so you are nice and comfy. hope you had a good weekend. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Checking in. Hope there's still some tea left in the pot! I'm working my way backwards through the posts since I'm so late in arriving. I hope the weekend has been good to everyone, but I'm also sending prayers and healing energy to all who are in need.


----------



## iamsam

that was my thought. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> It's fudge - I don't think it's supposed to be nutritious - just delicious :lol: :lol: !!


----------



## iamsam

I'm hoping with the warmer weather that the back roads will finally be bare and dry. they plow them but that is all - they have been pretty icy. --- sam --- caren - did you ever bring your animals home?



NanaCaren said:


> I found a tart cheery juice today, it was very good perfect. Thought about you when I saw it.
> 
> I imagine there will be some flooding. Our snow is all packy now instead of fluffy, makes it hard to drive in when the road is not well maintained.


----------



## iamsam

I'm afraid inversion table or no - it's all going to come back when you stand up - if it didn't I would be on my head in a minute. I think I can still stand on my head. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> :lol: Not me! It would be good for my back tho. Nah, I'd rather use an inversion table if I had one!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I'm hoping with the warmer weather that the back roads will finally be bare and dry. they plow them but that is all - they have been pretty icy. --- sam --- caren - did you ever bring your animals home?


I wish they would plough the slush off the back roads. They did sand/salt pretty heavily early today. I am hoping they went back and ploughed. 
No I didn't I figured with everything that was going on it was best to leave it for now. I do miss them though.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I'm afraid inversion table or no - it's all going to come back when you stand up - if it didn't I would be on my head in a minute. I think I can still stand on my head. --- sam


I used to hang upside down for an hour each day. I'd do crunches and knee bends. Oddly it was rather relaxing helps keep the spine from compressing.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> My potato salad is made the same way Betty. Wonder if it is a southern thing?


My DSIL puts most everything in hers, but I don't think she has put beets in it. She does put tomatoes in it.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes-- I would have frozen by now.


Me, too.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm afraid I would have pulled that routine first thing! Can't stand being cold.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

pacer said:


> Oh the trouble you two could get into! I mean fun you two would have. :lol: :lol:


We even talked the guys into going --- they want to visit the shop there that the American Pickers opened about a year ago. These are two guys from Iowa who travel the country picking through other people's junk looking for treasures. DH and DH will have a great time doing that, plus they both like country music so will like the historic parts of the city.


----------



## RookieRetiree

machriste said:


> My knitting group is coming to my home tonight. I haven't hosted for quite a while during the time Jack was so ill. I'm happy to have them come to my house. Everyone brings appetizers or sweets, so I made a roasted butternut squash soup and a new recipe for some gluten-free cookies from the Penzey's catalogue. They are surprisingly good. They have gluten-free quick oats, eggs, sugar, butter, peanut butter, baking soda, chocolate chips, raisins, nuts, vanilla and cinnamon. If anyone wants the recipe, I'll be glad to share it.


I love Penzey's spices and didn't realize that until we went there that the Spice Shop in Chicago is owned and managed by other members of the Penzey family.....small world.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Cow!!!!!!!! I'm caught up! That hasn't happened in a quite a while, yay! Now, I doubt I'll stay caught up, but one day at a time. lolol.
> Hope that everyone is having a great day, Julie, hope that all goes well at your Ministry appt. today, and that you get the funds approval that you need and that is doesn't cost you and arm and a leg for a too long period.
> I think I'm going to go knit for a bit, then get around and do some house cleaning. David is off to Rimson (sp?), Iowa, don't know if he'll be home tomorrow or if they'll send him right back out to somewhere else when he gets back to the shop.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{Group Hug, just because}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in on that hug!


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I met Nicky at Ally Pally a few years ago, she is fantastic. Think id better come and keep you and Linda under control xx


I think you had better come also....and we'll need our friends from the Louisville area come also--it's not that far for them.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Kathy, What a great day you had with the DGC. Sounds like it was worth that long drive.
> 
> Julie, So glad to hear that your DB is able to exercise. An inspiration to me, who is doing nothing and should.
> I am sorry to hear there is a doctor who would lie about Fale's medical condition. He could be in danger of being censured or even losing his license. Is he same nationality as Lupe?
> Hope all goes well at the Ministry today.
> 
> Sassafrass, How wonderful you and DD were able to go for the training. I think I would have to sit in a chair now, but I can understand why you are sore from sitting in lotus position or modified lotus. How nice of DH to fix supper.
> 
> Purple, Oh no!! You still don't have your heater. Could you call and say that due to your age and the record breaking cold, you need to be moved to the top of the list. Ahhhhh, just saw where you did this already and have results. BRAVO!!
> 
> Swedenme, Yikes, not a good start at all. Healing wishes and hope it isn't the flu with your son.
> 
> Ok, I'm off to read the workshop and figure out what to do now that I am at the heel. Been there a few days but no time yet to read it. I'm thinking the easiest thing is just to get another needle and do the heel I am working on with the new needle and leave all the rest of the work on the 2 circulars.


Good thought about the Dr. contradicting himself and facing consequences for it. I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been tempted, at times, but have never found that works for me- it always bites me in the bum!


 :thumbup: I have heard that what we hand out, comes back to us threefold. And it usually does!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a feeling she has to be quite eaten up with it. Would not turn down a miracle though!


And I am praying for that miracle for you!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately that whole side of the family seems to take her line.


It sounds like she has some really big influence over them! And I wonder if she does with the agent from h e double hockey sticks, too.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea, sure...but I'd need a camera person who wasn't laughing their (his) head off to capture it.


That is what a tripod is for! :-D :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

My DH and I love that American Pickers show. Both of us would love to visit their shop. My DD went to Nashville in Dec. and went to a few really good restaurants and a very chic coffee house. I know you will have a great time.


RookieRetiree said:


> We even talked the guys into going --- they want to visit the shop there that the American Pickers opened about a year ago. These are two guys from Iowa who travel the country picking through other people's junk looking for treasures. DH and DH will have a great time doing that, plus they both like country music so will like the historic parts of the city.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah well! Hopefully I earn some credits somewhere. You always strike me as such a gentle person- wish I were a better person- or that someone along the line would see that I am not out for revenge.


Julie, You are a very fine person! I hear no vengence or wrath in your posts, every. And you are always so kind to everyone here, so please don't think that way. What I hear is concern and worry for your DH's care and person. I do think you are earning credits for your efforts. Some would just walk away and wash their hands of the matter.

((((Julie))))


----------



## Gweniepooh

I concur Julie.....(riding on Tami's coattails here){{{{{HUGS}}}}}



tami_ohio said:


> Julie, You are a very fine person! I hear no vengence or wrath in your posts, every. And you are always so kind to everyone here, so please don't think that way. What I hear is concern and worry for your DH's care and person. I do think you are earning credits for your efforts. Some would just walk away and wash their hands of the matter.
> 
> ((((Julie))))


----------



## Gweniepooh

Watched Gone Girl last night....LOVED it. Watching it again tonight with DD so I'm outta here.

TTYL


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, bless you dear friend. I was only on a cushion for short times, then went to chair. I use a chair for our local sangha sittings also.Sonja, healing energy your way.Sans, kudooe for Alan. Bet kitty will love it. We've been away five days, so Maya was a love sponge when we came home....upside Dow, legs in air, tongue hanging out, belly available for rubs.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Obviously this is something I must bring up, tomorrow.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> According to a doctor we went to later, who carefully read through the computer report of the CT Scan, they can tell from the actual structure of the brain- and the deterioration it shows. And that is not the case, or was not at that time.


Interesting. I didn't know the dr.s could tell from a CT scan. My understanding was that the only definite test could only be done on the brain after death. Of course there are other indicators that separate Alzheimer's from dementia, but I didn't know the CT scan could be that definite. I learned something else today!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> True but it would slide the other way and you'd have to get bigger bras! LOL....sorry, just couldn't help myself. hehehe


 :-D :lol: That's what I was thinking, but was trying to be a good girl!


----------



## NanaCaren

Concert is poured and drying. Contractors will be back 6am to finish sanding or what ever it is they do. Should be dry enough for them to walk on, just can't put heavy weight in it.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> She can't take away my memories- but I think this hormone treatment may well be destroying the man I loved. Hard to tell.


No, she can't take away your memories, so hold on tight! What is the hormone treatment for?


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon My Darlings,
> I have been up simce 7:30. I just woke up earlier than usual (which is good for me). I baked my chocolate pound cake and assembled a casserole. We are having supper tonight at the CLC at church with our SS class.
> We had an interesting day yesterday. We went to Jackson after SS and had lunch at Margaritas Mexican place. We had the shrimp frajitas for two. Delicious. We needed to go to the grocery store. Jim decided to come home and go to Krogers. We got to Krogers and discovered he had left his wallet at Margaritas, so we had to go back to Jackson to get his wallet. We decided to just go to their Krogers there. It just breaks my heart that Jim is in such bad shape. It just kills him to bring those fourty pound bags of dogfood in and he cannot lift a lot of other heavy things. He gets so winded when doing anything in the yard. Hard to see our mens health declining.
> Gotta get a shower and get ready for this supper then will rest and knit until time to go.
> I pray you all will have a good day or in Sonjas case a better day. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


I know it is cheaper to buy the bigger bags of dog food, but it might be better to buy the smaller ones. And ask that the baggers pack the bags lighter. It makes more trips in with them but makes it easier. Yes, it is hard to watch. Will keep Jim in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> But I wouldn't be able to breathe for those two things on my chest covering my nose. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Does make you wonder what she and her driver were doing there....but I don't even want to try to get into that woman's head...can't be fun to be in there and as to her motivations; I think we already know what those are.


No, we don't want to get into her head. We might get stuck in there! AHHHHH! Nope, not gonna try it!


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Swedenme....You will do well with knitting in the round. Just don't over think it and ask questions here when you need help. I love knitting in the round as well. I hope you and your family get to feeling better as it is hard to figure out who can help each other when everyone is not well.
> 
> Julie...I hope everything went well today with the Ministry and many hugs and prayers for the Tribunal meeting tomorrow. Somehow I believe that Lupe will not be present as she is in New Zealand currently and she will probably think she and Fale are exempt from the meeting since she presented the dissolution. Maybe she showed up in your driveway long enough to let you know that she is in New Zealand. She will probably return to Australia in a couple of days after the scheduled meeting of tomorrow. I hope the tribunal council knows that she is playing with them as well as with you.
> 
> Rookie...I think you could get your DGS to do the video tape of you standing on your head.
> 
> Purplefi...I think it is well past time to get the boiler installed in your home and get some consistent heat so that you can feel better.
> 
> I went to the doctor today and she had them do an x-ray of my hip so I will see if that gives any indication of what is going on. Otherwise the appointment was uneventful as I expected it to be.


I am glad your Dr. did an x-ray of your hip. Hope it gives some idea of what is wrong, but that it isn't something really serious. And very glad the rest of the appointment was uneventful.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Oh the trouble you two could get into! I mean fun you two would have. :lol: :lol:


My thoughts exactly! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> I met Nicky at Ally Pally a few years ago, she is fantastic. Think id better come and keep you and Linda under control xx


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Interesting article. I shall show itto the doctor at the pain management course.


 :thumbup: I thought when I read it of you and several others I know, that have it so much worse than I do. I will be interested to hear what they have to say.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> I'm afraid inversion table or no - it's all going to come back when you stand up - if it didn't I would be on my head in a minute. I think I can still stand on my head. --- sam


So true, so true! And I never could stand on my head, so I won't even try. I would either end up in the spa, or dead.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> I used to hang upside down for an hour each day. I'd do crunches and knee bends. Oddly it was rather relaxing helps keep the spine from compressing.


As a kid and teenager, I used to hang from my knees on the cross bars on the ends of the swing set, but would never be able to do it now.


----------



## tami_ohio

M had a day off work today, so we went out to breakfast, got a few groceries, then went and watched trains for the day. It was good to be distracted, as today is the 2 year anniversary of Dad's death. On the way home, we stopped at the 2 cemeteries where we put wreaths on the graves for Christmas, so I had a minute to talk to Dad. Then came home to Osso Bucco for dinner in the crockpot. Won't do that again, as it just doesn't taste the same as it does on the stove top. I am all caught up, now. I will pop back in again a few times before I go to bed. Prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH and I love that American Pickers show. Both of us would love to visit their shop. My DD went to Nashville in Dec. and went to a few really good restaurants and a very chic coffee house. I know you will have a great time.


Gwen, if you could get the name of the restaurants and coffee shops, let me know; we're up for trying all kinds of new places.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That Yorkshire pudding looks delicious. I hope you don't get too much sanding dust throughout the house...I believe the contractors have vacuum cleaners attached to the sanders these days, but I do remember cleaning up dust for weeks after such projects. It's really going make a big difference in the room...not the way you want it to come about, but you'll appreciate it once it's done.



NanaCaren said:


> Concert is poured and drying. Contractors will be back 6am to finish sanding or what ever it is they do. Should be dry enough for them to walk on, just can't put heavy weight in it.


----------



## Spider

RookieRetiree said:


> That Yorkshire pudding looks delicious. I hope you don't get too much sanding dust throughout the house...I believe the contractors have vacuum cleaners attached to the sanders these days, but I do remember cleaning up dust for weeks after such projects. It's really going make a big difference in the room...not the way you want it to come about, but you'll appreciate it once it's done.


The project looks great so far. Will be wonderful when it is all done.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I concur Julie.....(riding on Tami's coattails here){{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Thank you both- I really really need it. Had a set back, a bad one when I went to the MInistry- and I just don't know what is happening any longer.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Interesting. I didn't know the dr.s could tell from a CT scan. My understanding was that the only definite test could only be done on the brain after death. Of course there are other indicators that separate Alzheimer's from dementia, but I didn't know the CT scan could be that definite. I learned something else today!


I understand that the Alzheimer's brain is quite distinctive.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> No, she can't take away your memories, so hold on tight! What is the hormone treatment for?


It is supposedly for his Osteoporosis- but is another of those grey areas- where I am just not getting real information. What I do know is he has lost 20 kilos weight and is now growing a beard- for the first time in 71 years.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you both- I really really need it. Had a set back, a bad one when I went to the MInistry- and I just don't know what is happening any longer.


I am so sorry Julie, will keep the prayers coming.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> It is supposedly for his Osteoporosis- but is another of those grey areas- where I am just not getting real information. What I do know is he has lost 20 kilos weight and is now growing a beard- for the first time in 71 years.


Oh my. That just sounds like he isn't getting the care he needs. Prayers continue.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry Julie, will keep the prayers coming.


I can't really talk about what happened- I am so close to tears. But thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't really talk about what happened- I am so close to tears. But thanks.


(((Julie))) We are here when you are ready. Take a few deep breaths, and pray.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> We can all relate. I came on to read your workshop on the 2 circs socks to find out what to do with the stuff I'm not knitting while I knit the heel. Where am I??? :roll:


 Ignore it- just leave it sitting on the needle. Do one heel you will finish after a knit row ready to move onto the next heel and then do this one. And you will finsh with a knit row ready to move onto the next needle and begin the circular knitting again. As you are doing short rows you can't work both together.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my. That just sounds like he isn't getting the care he needs. Prayers continue.


According to the Alzheimer's Nurses here it is a bad indicator- I did notice back in 2013 that he just did not have the same appetite- when he was with me the three days- before all this blew up.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> We even talked the guys into going --- they want to visit the shop there that the American Pickers opened about a year ago. These are two guys from Iowa who travel the country picking through other people's junk looking for treasures. DH and DH will have a great time doing that, plus they both like country music so will like the historic parts of the city.


I have seen that show. It sounds like a great trip. Wish I could get y DH to go there. The only way I would get there is if I can find a friend & go on a bus tour but someone told me that is very expensive.

Purplefi, glad they Finally scheduled your furnace instalation.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> (((Julie))) We are here when you are ready. Take a few deep breaths, and pray.


Thanks again.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't really talk about what happened- I am so close to tears. But thanks.


Prayers and hugs from here, too. {{{U}}}


----------



## Railyn

I want to thank Siouxann for thelovely box of fabric and quilting books that she sent me. The fabric will be used to make quilt tops for charity. I am so excited about the fabric. Can hardly wait to get started but I need to finish a couple of projects first.

Re: grocery shopping. My DH was a Marine and a 20 year military man and now he has Parkinsons. It is so hard to see someone who was so strong have trouble walking. Back to groceries, I use tote bags and ask that they not be backed too heavy. Then I have a cart that I take to the van to unload groceries. I take the cart into the kitchen and unload the groceries directly from it. Neither of us can carry anything heavy and the cart sure makes life easier. Old age is not for the timid!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, I'm so sorry things didn't go well today, I hope your appointment tomorrow goes better.
Just watching the news, an RCMP officer who was shot on the weekend near Edmonton has died, the shooter apparently committed suicide. He should ave already been in jail & now 3 kids have no dad.


----------



## iamsam

ooh - that looks good. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Concert is poured and drying. Contractors will be back 6am to finish sanding or what ever it is they do. Should be dry enough for them to walk on, just can't put heavy weight in it.


----------



## iamsam

where do you go to watch the trains? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> M had a day off work today, so we went out to breakfast, got a few groceries, then went and watched trains for the day. It was good to be distracted, as today is the 2 year anniversary of Dad's death. On the way home, we stopped at the 2 cemeteries where we put wreaths on the graves for Christmas, so I had a minute to talk to Dad. Then came home to Osso Bucco for dinner in the crockpot. Won't do that again, as it just doesn't taste the same as it does on the stove top. I am all caught up, now. I will pop back in again a few times before I go to bed. Prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wow! How nice of Souixann to pass that stuff long. Should kee you busy for a while.
I use fabric bags for my groceries, I have no trouble with the weight but really like them instead of the plastic ones as they always pack so many of the plastic ones with not much in each & sometimes they fall apart half way to the house.
Parkinson's is such a nasty disease, sad to see how it debilitated people.



Railyn said:


> I want to thank Siouxann for thelovely box of fabric and quilting books that she sent me. The fabric will be used to make quilt tops for charity. I am so excited about the fabric. Can hardly wait to get started but I need to finish a couple of projects first.
> 
> Re: grocery shopping. My DH was a Marine and a 20 year military man and now he has Parkinsons. It is so hard to see someone who was so strong have trouble walking. Back to groceries, I use tote bags and ask that they not be backed too heavy. Then I have a cart that I take to the van to unload groceries. I take the cart into the kitchen and unload the groceries directly from it. Neither of us can carry anything heavy and the cart sure makes life easier. Old age is not for the timid!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> According to the Alzheimer's Nurses here it is a bad indicator- I did notice back in 2013 that he just did not have the same appetite- when he was with me the three days- before all this blew up.


Yes, I can understand that.


----------



## tami_ohio

Railyn said:


> I want to thank Siouxann for thelovely box of fabric and quilting books that she sent me. The fabric will be used to make quilt tops for charity. I am so excited about the fabric. Can hardly wait to get started but I need to finish a couple of projects first.
> 
> Re: grocery shopping. My DH was a Marine and a 20 year military man and now he has Parkinsons. It is so hard to see someone who was so strong have trouble walking. Back to groceries, I use tote bags and ask that they not be backed too heavy. Then I have a cart that I take to the van to unload groceries. I take the cart into the kitchen and unload the groceries directly from it. Neither of us can carry anything heavy and the cart sure makes life easier. Old age is not for the timid!


I am sorry to hear your DH has Parkinsons . Please thank him for his service for me. The cart sounds like a good idea! I am lucky enough to have an attached garage with a door directly to my kitchen, and I back in. I unload everything into the doorway, leaving me a path to get in, then take a bag or two to the counter as I unload them and put things away.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm so sorry things didn't go well today, I hope your appointment tomorrow goes better.
> Just watching the news, an RCMP officer who was shot on the weekend near Edmonton has died, the shooter apparently committed suicide. He should ave already been in jail & now 3 kids have no dad.


So sad.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> where do you go to watch the trains? --- sam


Today we went to Bellevue, which is about half way to you.


----------



## Glennys 2

jknappva said:


> My insurance wouldn't cover the patches for my shoulder pain. They said it was for nerve pain from diabetes so they refused payment. Idiots! Pain is pain.
> Junek


Darn and it is expensive like all the oher meds. I guess I am lucky that my insurance paid for mine as I am sure like most people I wouldn't have been ableto afford it. That is why I suggesteed using the patch 2 days in a row if needed.


----------



## machriste

Hugs to you, Julie.


----------



## iamsam

definitely time for bed. --- sam


----------



## Glennys 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Prayers and hugs from here, too. {{{U}}}


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Julie--HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll ask DD tomorrow and send them to you.


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, if you could get the name of the restaurants and coffee shops, let me know; we're up for trying all kinds of new places.


----------



## Gweniepooh

UGH.....I have to go up a long flight of steps to get into the house. Slap wears me out so usually DH and DD will unload groceries for me.


tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to hear your DH has Parkinsons . Please thank him for his service for me. The cart sounds like a good idea! I am lucky enough to have an attached garage with a door directly to my kitchen, and I back in. I unload everything into the doorway, leaving me a path to get in, then take a bag or two to the counter as I unload them and put things away.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie sending up many, many prayers for you. You are such a lovely lady.
((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks to all for the hugs- I am still in recovery mode- just not too sure what is going on any longer. I guess the main thing is to get through tomorrow's Tribunal.


----------



## kehinkle

Almost 1 am and I should get to bed. Had lunch with Sam. I had three Defiance frittata. Eggs, potatoes, spinach, onion, mushrooms and cheese. Was good but could have used some spices. Hot sauce helped. We sat and talked (okay, I did most of the talking!) One day, weewill even knit together. Lol

Caren, the room is looking good. So sorry that this had to happen after everything else you have gone through. But you'll have a nice room to relax in.

Julie, short that things took a reversal for you. Hope things look up soon. Prayers for you with hugs included.

Mary, glad the drs appt was mostly uneventful. Hopefully the xrays will show the problem and is easily correctable.

Healing wishes for all who need them. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle

Jeanette,

Nashville is a great place to visit. I was going to go to the pickers place one time but the line outside was long and I didn't feel up to standing in it. Did go to their place in Iowa. Was neat. When is it? You can rent bikes downtown, too.

Have fun,

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> As a kid and teenager, I used to hang from my knees on the cross bars on the ends of the swing set, but would never be able to do it now.


Oh yes I remember doing that. Last time I did that was a couple years sho at one of the local parks. They have a fitness track with a number of things to try. The grandkids thought it was great even their parents were doing it with them. They just just expect nana too but, not Mum and dad. We would wrap our legs around the swing chains then hang upside down for fun.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> That Yorkshire pudding looks delicious. I hope you don't get too much sanding dust throughout the house...I believe the contractors have vacuum cleaners attached to the sanders these days, but I do remember cleaning up dust for weeks after such projects. It's really going make a big difference in the room...not the way you want it to come about, but you'll appreciate it once it's done.


Thank you  I hope there isn't too mic dust too. There is a curtain up to keep most if the dust out. I might put another one up to be safe. Oh I temener the dust not fun at all. I usually make arrangements to be gone more than I'm home while construction is being done. It will be much nicer when finished.


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> The project looks great so far. Will be wonderful when it is all done.


I will be happy when it is done. Not nearly as happy as the teens who can not get to their rooms at the moment. :shock: as soon as we can walk on the cement there will be a pathway they can walk on.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> ooh - that looks good. --- sam


Thank you Sam. The pudds didn't puff up quite as much as i wanted but o knew they wouldn't the pan was not hot enough.


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> Sonja - I think a knee brace would help you - they are made out of stretchy material and would help support your knee. --- sam


Once the swelling fully goes that's what I will use .It would also help if I didn't come down the stairs with my arms full of laundry and miss the last step :lol:


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Linda (SIL) has talked me into a visit to Nashville to go to a different Stitches Show so we don't have to wait until August. I think I'm going to sign up for the JC Briar - fixing mistakes workshop..Daralene is that the one you went to and liked so much?
> 
> There's also a workshop with Nicky Epstein who has inspired so many knitters --- so if we do these two workshops, I think it will be well worth the trip.


Definitely worth the trip I love Nicky Epstein's designs .This is me :hunf: right now and it's not a nice colour to be


----------



## Swedenme

machriste said:


> My knitting group is coming to my home tonight. I haven't hosted for quite a while during the time Jack was so ill. I'm happy to have them come to my house. Everyone brings appetizers or sweets, so I made a roasted butternut squash soup and a new recipe for some gluten-free cookies from the Penzey's catalogue. They are surprisingly good. They have gluten-free quick oats, eggs, sugar, butter, peanut butter, baking soda, chocolate chips, raisins, nuts, vanilla and cinnamon. If anyone wants the recipe, I'll be glad to share it.


Could I have the recipe please as my oldest son has a gluten free diet and he is always looking for different recipes to make


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Always plenty of tea in the pot Siouxann. I am reading backwards too, my Internet has been funny. I keep getting kicked off or my iPad freezes up on me. Then by the time I get back on I gave to play catch up again.


We have been having the same trouble here.Just lasting long enough to knock my youngest of his game and then reconnecting again he has not been very happy but his mutterings have been making me chuckle . He finally changed the internet settings and it seems to have settled down


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> That was the last thing you needed. I am sorry to hear it. Make sure you put ice on your knee. If the swelling doesn't go down, please see your Dr. (Which I know you don't want to see another Dr. with all you are going thru with your DS & DH) Is it the same knee as before? I hope not. Hope it is better tomorrow.


Thank you . Yes it's the same knee I rested up yesterday and the swelling has almost gone took some more painkillers and will rest up some more today .


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Concert is poured and drying. Contractors will be back 6am to finish sanding or what ever it is they do. Should be dry enough for them to walk on, just can't put heavy weight in it.


Your room looks better already I think it's going to look fantastic when it's finished . Now to the dessert that looks delicious I Am definitely going to try that this week end . My family will wonder what's wrong with me making all these different recipes especially when I'm getting them right :lol:


----------



## sassafras123

Overtired and whacko so please don't take offense. It is said with humor which I sorely need. Since weight watchers in August I have gone from a 38F to a 36DD. And I have in yoga stood on my head. But now I would collapse in giggle fits as I get mental picture of my breasts hanging over my face and unto the floor.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you both- I really really need it. Had a set back, a bad one when I went to the MInistry- and I just don't know what is happening any longer.


I'm so sorry to read this post Julie .It's not fair that you should keep getting these set backs .I hope and pray that everything gets sorted soon


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Prayers and hugs from here, too. {{{U}}}


And me too


----------



## Swedenme

Railyn said:


> I want to thank Siouxann for thelovely box of fabric and quilting books that she sent me. The fabric will be used to make quilt tops for charity. I am so excited about the fabric. Can hardly wait to get started but I need to finish a couple of projects first.
> 
> That is so generous of Siouxann and a lovely surprise for you .will look forward to seeing some pictures when you get round to making them .Im sorry to hear about your husband . It is hard to see a person get worse day by day I hope he has some good days Sonja


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> But I wouldn't be able to breathe for those two things on my chest covering my nose. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Thats OK put one of those collars that they use for dogs and it can hold out the way.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> this came off a diabetic site so guess they weren't worried about the fat - but you are right - there is certainly enough of it. --- sam


Thats interesting as here the recipes for diabetics are also meant to be low fat. Though they will allow them an occasional food with fat.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Always plenty of tea in the pot Siouxann. I am reading backwards too, my Internet has been funny. I keep getting kicked off or my iPad freezes up on me. Then by the time I get back on I gave to play catch up again.


I've had a day like that as well- thinkk its sorted out now. Jusr needed to be turned off and back on- but it kept coming back on again just as I was about to do something.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> No fun for you in the heat you are having. You might try a cold cloth on the back of your neck, or on your left wrist during one. As long as I watch my caffeine intake, and take my Evening Primrose Oil, Vitamin E, and Vitamin C, I don't have too much trouble with them. But, of course, it's winter here. It seems I have the most trouble with them in our summer!


Mine are worse in summer too-just when you don't want to feel hot.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my. That just sounds like he isn't getting the care he needs. Prayers continue.


Depends on why he is losing weight. The three most likely reasons are that now he is not able to get his own food he is eating better, it may be a normal progression of the dementia (whatever form it might be; weight lose is common and unrelated to care) or it could be poor care.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't really talk about what happened- I am so close to tears. But thanks.


Doesn't sound good Julie- we are here if you need us-m and you always ring me.


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Concert is poured and drying. Contractors will be back 6am to finish sanding or what ever it is they do. Should be dry enough for them to walk on, just can't put heavy weight in it.


The concrete looks good but the pears in yorkshire pudding look scummy :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you both- I really really need it. Had a set back, a bad one when I went to the MInistry- and I just don't know what is happening any longer.


Oh no! {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Is this your hot weather or the menopause? If the latter, have you tried Black Cohosh tablets? They worked really well for me, although my friend's DD, who is a pharmacist, said you shouldn't take them for more than 6 months as they could damage your liver if taken for longer. Also the hot flushes didn't come back anywhere near as bad or as frequent when I stopped the tablets. Worth a try.


Its the menopause, but the hot flushes are more often and worse in the heat. I do take tablets and things are slightly better than before I started taking them. :roll: I need to cut back on the cuppas I reckon, I do drink quite a few cups of tea (no coffee) each day and I am sure that doesnt help.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Doesn't sound good Julie- we are here if you need us-m and you always ring me.


Oh dear, I am just reading backwards and saw these posts.

(((((((( BIG HUGS )))))))) I hope it all works out.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> I rang the gas company this morning and did my poor little old lady at and guess what........ someone is coming this Thursday!!!


Good for you... and it worked! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

kehinkle said:


> Jeanette,
> 
> Nashville is a great place to visit. I was going to go to the pickers place one time but the line outside was long and I didn't feel up to standing in it. Did go to their place in Iowa. Was neat. When is it? You can rent bikes downtown, too.
> 
> Have fun,
> 
> Kathy


http://www.knittinguniverse.com/

It's April 23-26. I'm sure DH and DH will look to see if they can rent Segeways..they did it in Indianapolis when they went there for the Indy 500 and DH and DS did it in Berlin when they were over there so they try to find a place where-ever we go now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

kehinkle said:


> Jeanette,
> 
> Nashville is a great place to visit. I was going to go to the pickers place one time but the line outside was long and I didn't feel up to standing in it. Did go to their place in Iowa. Was neat. When is it? You can rent bikes downtown, too.
> 
> Have fun,
> 
> Kathy


I have a very good friend who lives there --- Bonnie and I have been friends since the mid-70's so we go back a very very long time. We'll be getting together with her also while we're there. She may even come to the show with Linda and me.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes I remember doing that. Last time I did that was a couple years sho at one of the local parks. They have a fitness track with a number of things to try. The grandkids thought it was great even their parents were doing it with them. They just just expect nana too but, not Mum and dad. We would wrap our legs around the swing chains then hang upside down for fun.


I think I spent more time upside down than right side up when it came to our swing set. The pump on our well was changed to electric so the old windmill was torn down and turned into a swing set--I wish I had a picture of it. Dad designed it and there were 3 swings (2 flat board seats and one that had a tractor seat with chain seat (for the littler ones and planning for grandkids (only 3 grandkids were born before Dad died). There was also a trapeze - where I spent most of my time -- and two side braces that were also made out of pipe where we would hang from our knees. I don't think I'd try it these days...Caren, that was great that you did it with the grandkids.


----------



## Swedenme

Julie I know you have another meeting today and after yesterday's meeting disaster I m just writing to wish you luck with today's , I will be hoping and praying with my fingers crossed that today's the day you get some good news Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree

Julie --- keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Keeping everything crossed for a beneficial meeting today. I know the result you want is to have an independent agency whose staff will make sure Fale is getting the quality care he needs --- I hope that's achieved without any more interference from the family. That shouldn't be anything that scares or threatens them.


----------



## siouxann

Julie, I'm sending prayers for a positive response from your meeting today. It doesn't seem right what is happening. I pray that Fale is being treated for the dementia and that the weight loss is not due to any mistreatment by Lupe! 
I still have yarn, mostly acrylic, for give away. Pm me if any of you would like some! PLEASE! Also lengths of fabric.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I'm so sorry to read this post Julie .It's not fair that you should keep getting these set backs .I hope and pray that everything gets sorted soon


It was sort of two steps back and now one forward- I have a new lower contract, which I am going to have to take to the Ministry and just sit and wait until they have a chance to see me- hoping they will see it as an emergency.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Doesn't sound good Julie- we are here if you need us-m and you always ring me.


Still not out of the woods- but it is looking a little more likely- plus I just managed the best part of three hours sleep- which given how hot it is at night at present is good going!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Oh no! {{{{{hugs}}}}}


Thanks for the hugs, Norma- oh that they were real!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I am just reading backwards and saw these posts.
> 
> (((((((( BIG HUGS )))))))) I hope it all works out.


Thanks Cathy- I am back to waiting again, and trying to be patient- although (today's) big hurdle is the Tribunal Hearing at 11 -30 am., my time.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Julie I know you have another meeting today and after yesterday's meeting disaster I m just writing to wish you luck with today's , I will be hoping and praying with my fingers crossed that today's the day you get some good news Sonja


Thanks so much, Sonja! I am hoping that knee of yours feels better!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie --- keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Keeping everything crossed for a beneficial meeting today. I know the result you want is to have an independent agency whose staff will make sure Fale is getting the quality care he needs --- I hope that's achieved without any more interference from the family. That shouldn't be anything that scares or threatens them.


Thanks so much, Rookie- when you look at it their reaction has rather been as if they did have something to hide.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- I am back to waiting again, and trying to be patient- although (today's) big hurdle is the Tribunal Hearing at 11 -30 am., my time.


Good luck, I will be thinking of you. Try and get some more good sleep.

Off to bed for me now too.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Julie, I'm sending prayers for a positive response from your meeting today. It doesn't seem right what is happening. I pray that Fale is being treated for the dementia and that the weight loss is not due to any mistreatment by Lupe!
> I still have yarn, mostly acrylic, for give away. Pm me if any of you would like some! PLEASE! Also lengths of fabric.


Thanks so much, Siouxann- I really appreciate how everyone has my back, the saga has been going on for so long!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck, I will be thinking of you. Try and get some more good sleep.
> 
> Off to bed for me now too.


Sleep well, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2

And back to bed again for me!


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> It was sort of two steps back and now one forward- I have a new lower contract, which I am going to have to take to the Ministry and just sit and wait until they have a chance to see me- hoping they will see it as an emergency.


OoOh couldn't you just bang there heads together and say get this sorted once and for all instead of messing about .you genuinely need help not them all umming and hahhing about everything


----------



## tamarque

Good Morning. I have not been posting here, but Designer1234 thought some of you might be interested in this new workshop beginning today. It is #61, Toddler Miter Square Sweater.

Here is the link to see the sweater with the link to purchasing it. The discount price is available until Jan 26.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312314-1.html


----------



## TNS

I'm miles behind and still busy but am so pleased with the start of a baby sock on 2mm dpns......so cute! Such tiny needles and fine sock wool.... Im using knitting as my break in between other tasks, and haven't made socks before so this is fun and frustrating in equal measures but I'm determined to learn! The pattern is free on Ravelry. Better than booties baby socks by Ann Budd. The heel and toe are both constructed using short rows which I've only used before in shawls, wish me luck!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Jullie, I was only gone overnight but apparently a whole lot took place. I'm so sorry to hear the meeting did not go as hoped. I hope their is someone who will help you through this red tape and political shenanigans. Now to focus on the meeting today. If I have the meetings right, today is the Tribunal phone call from Australia and the one you had already was about your move???

Of course hugs and prayers as you reach this crossroad(s).


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> OoOh couldn't you just bang there heads together and say get this sorted once and for all instead of messing about .you genuinely need help not them all umming and hahhing about everything


That is one of the problems with Government Departments!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I'm miles behind and still busy but am so pleased with the start of a baby sock on 2mm dpns......so cute! Such tiny needles and fine sock wool.... Im using knitting as my break in between other tasks, and haven't made socks before so this is fun and frustrating in equal measures but I'm determined to learn! The pattern is free on Ravelry. Better than booties baby socks by Ann Budd. The heel and toe are both constructed using short rows which I've only used before in shawls, wish me luck!


Wow! the pins really put the size in perspective. Very brave of you Lin!


----------



## Bulldog

Caren, the Yorkshire Pudding is mouth watering.

Julie, I am saddened that you are upset from the meeting. We all have you in our hearts and prayers and I pray you can feel our arms wrapped around you across the pond.

Marilyn, our daughter gave us a grocery cart and we use it faithfully to get groceries in the house. I will suggest going to smaller bags.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> I'm miles behind and still busy but am so pleased with the start of a baby sock on 2mm dpns......so cute! Such tiny needles and fine sock wool.... Im using knitting as my break in between other tasks, and haven't made socks before so this is fun and frustrating in equal measures but I'm determined to learn! The pattern is free on Ravelry. Better than booties baby socks by Ann Budd. The heel and toe are both constructed using short rows which I've only used before in shawls, wish me luck!


How pretty. It amazes me how so many of us are doing socks all at the same time and it wasn't decided by anyone. Just one of those times where we are in sync.

I've been doing a lot of research on heels and having so much fun but admit to thoroughly confusing myself as to which one I want to do. Rather like when I want to paint and I see so many colors that I like that I end up not painting as I can't decide on which one. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: Of course I still can live in the room, but I can't wear the socks if I never decide on a heel. German, Wrap, Japanese, No Wrap, etc. All rather ingenious. I really like the way the Japanese heel looks but you do have to take the time to put a marker on the yarn. When I did heels the first time, which was the last time, I couldn't find the wraps so I just knit what I thought was the wrap. Seemed ok. There is a variation of the regular wrap where you take the wrap and carefully take it over the stitch and place on the needle, then when you knit them together it goes to the back and is quite neat. It is so great to have knitting to focus our thoughts on something complex and wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tamarque said:


> Good Morning. I have not been posting here, but Designer1234 thought some of you might be interested in this new workshop beginning today. It is #61, Toddler Miter Square Sweater.
> 
> Here is the link to see the sweater with the link to purchasing it. The discount price is available until Jan 26.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312314-1.html


Tamarque, Thank you. What a talented knitter and designer you are and such a lovely sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Jullie, I was only gone overnight but apparently a whole lot took place. I'm so sorry to hear the meeting did not go as hoped. I hope their is someone who will help you through this red tape and political shenanigans. Now to focus on the meeting today. If I have the meetings right, today is the Tribunal phone call from Australia and the one you had already was about your move???
> 
> Of course hugs and prayers as you reach this crossroad(s).


Thanks Daralene! I've said it before, but I really mean it- I love the hugs one gets here, even if they do have to be virtual ones. Have not managed to sleep- was on the cold side, because I had not disturbed Ringo, woke him to get some of the Duvet, but still could not sleep- so I've eaten the rest of the Spanish Omelet I made for tea- my young friend Ta'a was here- and hopefully with something in my tummy will be able to rest again. It is hard to put completely out of mind the anxiety about the Tribunal call, this morning. Still a long way to wait. But at 9 30 am., the Age Concern Handyman is due to help with a few moving out tasks- so that should help take my mind off the Hearing!


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> We have been having the same trouble here.Just lasting long enough to knock my youngest of his game and then reconnecting again he has not been very happy but his mutterings have been making me chuckle . He finally changed the internet settings and it seems to have settled down


They have been working on the lunes here since before Christmas :roll: I would think they could find the oroblem and get it fixed. We have reset a couple times and it goes wacky again. Oh yes I hear all kinds of mutterings that are comical. Including from myself at times. Last night I tried to post the same thing several times before giving up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Caren, the Yorkshire Pudding is mouth watering.
> 
> Julie, I am saddened that you are upset from the meeting. We all have you in our hearts and prayers and I pray you can feel our arms wrapped around you across the pond.
> 
> Marilyn, our daughter gave us a grocery cart and we use it faithfully to get groceries in the house. I will suggest going to smaller bags.


It was because it was actually unnecessary- I had mentioned the figure I was looking at- but it was not until they actually read it written down that I found out the major limitations to the funding help. Last time I moved, and that was a voluntary one, there was much more assistance available- silly of me I guess to think it might be similar.
I am so glad you have your grocery cart- it sounds an excellent thing to have.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Your room looks better already I think it's going to look fantastic when it's finished . Now to the dessert that looks delicious I Am definitely going to try that this week end . My family will wonder what's wrong with me making all these different recipes especially when I'm getting them right :lol:


All I did was make a standard custard and dice the pears small. I also made mini Yorkshire pudds to put it into. It is fun trying recents and having them turn out. I never post photos of things that don't look apatizing, even if they taste good. I am a protectionist when it comes to my food porn phots


----------



## iamsam

guess what I woke up to this morning - huge fluffy snow coming down really fast. tami - are you getting any of this? they called for a skiff - think it is a bit more than a skiff. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme

TNS said:


> I'm miles behind and still busy but am so pleased with the start of a baby sock on 2mm dpns......so cute! Such tiny needles and fine sock wool.... Im using knitting as my break in between other tasks, and haven't made socks before so this is fun and frustrating in equal measures but I'm determined to learn! The pattern is free on Ravelry. Better than booties baby socks by Ann Budd. The heel and toe are both constructed using short rows which I've only used before in shawls, wish me luck!


I'm just finishing my first ever pair of socks in the round and I used short rows for the heel and managed it the part I didn't like was picking up stitches . I saw the pattern you are doing and downloaded so I'll be interested to see what you think of the pattern once you have finished . I think the sock wool you are using is gorgeous . Lovely colours . and I do wish you luck they are looking great already 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern

TNS looking good! They are very cute. I was only looking at this pattern yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I've had a day like that as well- thinkk its sorted out now. Jusr needed to be turned off and back on- but it kept coming back on again just as I was about to do something.


I gave up last night and just turned everything off. So far this morning it has been okay. Fingers crossed.


----------



## iamsam

I did not know that - i'll have to watch for that next time. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thats interesting as here the recipes for diabetics are also meant to be low fat. Though they will allow them an occasional food with fat.


----------



## iamsam

hope you get some more good sleep Julie - hopefully if you are rested things won't seem quite so bleak - sending you tons of positive energy and a reminder that we have your back always. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And back to bed again for me!


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> Julie, I'm sending prayers for a positive response from your meeting today. It doesn't seem right what is happening. I pray that Fale is being treated for the dementia and that the weight loss is not due to any mistreatment by Lupe!
> I still have yarn, mostly acrylic, for give away. Pm me if any of you would like some! PLEASE! Also lengths of fabric.


Siouxann, I would be interested. There is a group that could use what doesn't go into my stash for charity knitting. PM me if you like this idea and we can talk more. Some of this would be for Preemies in the NICU and mittens and hats for teenagers that need them, along with chemo hats.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I gave up last night and just turned everything off. So far this morning it has been okay. Fingers crossed.


Don't know if this post is related to KP or not, but I just tried to post and it kept going to choose file over and over and then took me to somebody's feedback and wouldn't send. Had to go out and come back in again. Wonder if there is a virus.


----------



## iamsam

they are looking good tns - I really like the colors - there is going to be a happy baby somewhere when they are finished. --- sam



TNS said:


> I'm miles behind and still busy but am so pleased with the start of a baby sock on 2mm dpns......so cute! Such tiny needles and fine sock wool.... Im using knitting as my break in between other tasks, and haven't made socks before so this is fun and frustrating in equal measures but I'm determined to learn! The pattern is free on Ravelry. Better than booties baby socks by Ann Budd. The heel and toe are both constructed using short rows which I've only used before in shawls, wish me luck!


----------



## iamsam

not only in new Zealand Julie - I sometimes think the only thing that holds governments together is the red tape and they seem to have miles of it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is one of the problems with Government Departments!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Thats OK put one of those collars that they use for dogs and it can hold out the way.


How inventive. Leave it to our Darowil to find the solution. :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam

lunes??? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> They have been working on the lunes here since before Christmas :roll: I would think they could find the oroblem and get it fixed. We have reset a couple times and it goes wacky again. Oh yes I hear all kinds of mutterings that are comical. Including from myself at times. Last night I tried to post the same thing several times before giving up.


----------



## iamsam

and now our sudden snow storm is over - and we have a nice blanket of snow on the ground - think it will melt though since it's above freezing here.

can you believe it - I am posting before nine in the morning. lol --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Once the swelling fully goes that's what I will use .It would also help if I didn't come down the stairs with my arms full of laundry and miss the last step :lol:


My mom is always giving me tips on how to walk now that I am a Senior citizen. LOL She taught me to throw down the wash to the bottom and go down the stairs with arms empty. I fall enough as it is, a couple good falls, so she was trying to help. It has been a good tip and I've taught DH to do it too. She also told me my nightgown was too long and I would trip on it, especially doing stairs. Of course, I want her to get rid of all her little rugs that she could trip on, but guess who trips on them. Not her but ME. I also took a flying leap when I was carrying a tray and she has all these little footstools in front of couches and chairs. They have lots of laughs recalling my flying leaps. Thankfully not the ones where I landed wrong.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> I gave up last night and just turned everything off. So far this morning it has been okay. Fingers crossed.


I find sometimes closing everything down and giving the computer a good nights complete rest seems to do the trick. A highly technical solution I know - but it works nine times out of ten!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> and now our sudden snow storm is over - and we have a nice blanket of snow on the ground - think it will melt though since it's above freezing here.
> 
> can you believe it - I am posting before nine in the morning. lol --- sam


You must have morning insomnia. I've been up since about 3:50 am. Getting tired now. Everything must look so lovely with the fresh snow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree wrote:
Linda (SIL) has talked me into a visit to Nashville to go to a different Stitches Show so we don't have to wait until August. I think I'm going to sign up for the JC Briar - fixing mistakes workshop..Daralene is that the one you went to and liked so much?

There's also a workshop with Nicky Epstein who has inspired so many knitters --- so if we do these two workshops, I think it will be well worth the trip.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Yes, that is the one I took. She has such a technical mind and we get to take advantage of it. She attended Rochester Institute of Technology and has applied her knowledge to knitting. Quite amazing.

Oh how I love Nicky Epstein patterns. Well, as you all know, I did her knitting patterns for the KAP Afghan we made. Both squares were Nicky Epstein patterns. Hope you get to go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Machriste, I did similar cookies with coconut flour. They were a nice treat.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS-- thanks for posting the pix of the infant socks-- darling. I think I had looked at it before but hadn't pulled it off. Did now! Also got the errata about the top edge.

I need prayers for the friend in ass't living-- she is now in hospital, not looking good, very high white blood count, some systems may be shutting down. She knows people. They don't seem to know what is wrong. Daughter says she is "septic" and I can't remember what that means. She is such a dear lady we don't want to lose her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm so sorry things didn't go well today, I hope your appointment tomorrow goes better.
> Just watching the news, an RCMP officer who was shot on the weekend near Edmonton has died, the shooter apparently committed suicide. He should ave already been in jail & now 3 kids have no dad.


What a tragedy. We just lost a policeman last year and all he did was stop a driver. He just shot him for no reason. Sad to share this same type of thing across borders. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> TNS-- thanks for posting the pix of the infant socks-- darling. I think I had looked at it before but hadn't pulled it off. Did now! Also got the errata about the top edge.
> 
> I need prayers for the friend in ass't living-- she is now in hospital, not looking good, very high white blood count, some systems may be shutting down. She knows people. They don't seem to know what is wrong. Daughter says she is "septic" and I can't remember what that means. She is such a dear lady we don't want to lose her.


Coming your way along with Healing Wishes. Friends are one of the treasures of life.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Coming your way along with Healing Wishes. Friends are one of the treasures of life.


You are so right-- we are quite different but enjoy each other so much. I had her only DGS in class some 17 yrs ago, such a delightful young man.


----------



## Swedenme

siouxann said:


> Julie, I'm sending prayers for a positive response from your meeting today. It doesn't seem right what is happening. I pray that Fale is being treated for the dementia and that the weight loss is not due to any mistreatment by Lupe!
> I still have yarn, mostly acrylic, for give away. Pm me if any of you would like some! PLEASE! Also lengths of fabric.


Oh how I wish I lived closer to you I would definitely be interested especially as I have just learnt to knit in the round and now knitting hats ect for a charity surely someone will help you out and take some


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> My mom is always giving me tips on how to walk now that I am a Senior citizen. LOL She taught me to throw down the wash to the bottom and go down the stairs with arms empty. I fall enough as it is, a couple good falls, so she was trying to help. It has been a good tip and I've taught DH to do it too. She also told me my nightgown was too long and I would trip on it, especially doing stairs. Of course, I want her to get rid of all her little rugs that she could trip on, but guess who trips on them. Not her but ME. I also took a flying leap when I was carrying a tray and she has all these little footstools in front of couches and chairs. They have lots of laughs recalling my flying leaps. Thankfully not the ones where I landed wrong.


That's what I should do then I could at least see were I'm going . I find I am getting clumsy as I get older .Hate to think what I will be like in my 60s No footstools in this house but my dog sometimes follows me round the house and if I change direction quickly I nearly fall head first over her and she has a cheek to give me a telling off 😳


----------



## iamsam

it does - I have often done that. --- sam



angelam said:


> I find sometimes closing everything down and giving the computer a good nights complete rest seems to do the trick. A highly technical solution I know - but it works nine times out of ten!


----------



## iamsam

tons of positive healing energy zooming her way to wrap her up in warm healing energy. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> TNS-- thanks for posting the pix of the infant socks-- darling. I think I had looked at it before but hadn't pulled it off. Did now! Also got the errata about the top edge.
> 
> I need prayers for the friend in ass't living-- she is now in hospital, not looking good, very high white blood count, some systems may be shutting down. She knows people. They don't seem to know what is wrong. Daughter says she is "septic" and I can't remember what that means. She is such a dear lady we don't want to lose her.


----------



## budasha

I have watched that show a few times. Very interesting.



RookieRetiree said:


> We even talked the guys into going --- they want to visit the shop there that the American Pickers opened about a year ago. These are two guys from Iowa who travel the country picking through other people's junk looking for treasures. DH and DH will have a great time doing that, plus they both like country music so will like the historic parts of the city.


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Checking in. Hope there's still some tea left in the pot! I'm working my way backwards through the posts since I'm so late in arriving. I hope the weekend has been good to everyone, but I'm also sending prayers and healing energy to all who are in need.


Glad to see you back. I've missed you.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:



> Overtired and whacko so please don't take offense. It is said with humor which I sorely need. Since weight watchers in August I have gone from a 38F to a 36DD. And I have in yoga stood on my head. But now I would collapse in giggle fits as I get mental picture of my breasts hanging over my face and unto the floor.


That is quite a visual, Joy :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha

Parkinsons is such a debilitating disease. Prayers going out to both of you.



Railyn said:


> Re: grocery shopping. My DH was a Marine and a 20 year military man and now he has Parkinsons. It is so hard to see someone who was so strong have trouble walking. Back to groceries, I use tote bags and ask that they not be backed too heavy. Then I have a cart that I take to the van to unload groceries. I take the cart into the kitchen and unload the groceries directly from it. Neither of us can carry anything heavy and the cart sure makes life easier. Old age is not for the timid!


----------



## budasha

From me too.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Prayers and hugs from here, too. {{{U}}}


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Concert is poured and drying. Contractors will be back 6am to finish sanding or what ever it is they do. Should be dry enough for them to walk on, just can't put heavy weight in it.


looks like the repairs are moving right along!! The Yorkshire pudding & pears look delicious!
I know you're more than ready to have the repairs finished!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes I remember doing that. Last time I did that was a couple years sho at one of the local parks. They have a fitness track with a number of things to try. The grandkids thought it was great even their parents were doing it with them. They just just expect nana too but, not Mum and dad. We would wrap our legs around the swing chains then hang upside down for fun.


I don't remember doing it on the swings, but others did it. Even if I was ABLE to do it now, everyone who saw me do it would be blinded for life! :lol:


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> M had a day off work today, so we went out to breakfast, got a few groceries, then went and watched trains for the day. It was good to be distracted, as today is the 2 year anniversary of Dad's death. On the way home, we stopped at the 2 cemeteries where we put wreaths on the graves for Christmas, so I had a minute to talk to Dad. Then came home to Osso Bucco for dinner in the crockpot. Won't do that again, as it just doesn't taste the same as it does on the stove top. I am all caught up, now. I will pop back in again a few times before I go to bked. Prayers.


I'm glad you could get away for a while. We never stop missing our parents, do we? My father died while I was still in high school and I still miss him although it's been over 60 years ago.
I know you treasure your memories.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Overtired and whacko so please don't take offense. It is said with humor which I sorely need. Since weight watchers in August I have gone from a 38F to a 36DD. And I have in yoga stood on my head. But now I would collapse in giggle fits as I get mental picture of my breasts hanging over my face and unto the floor.


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Its the menopause, but the hot flushes are more often and worse in the heat. I do take tablets and things are slightly better than before I started taking them. :roll: I need to cut back on the cuppas I reckon, I do drink quite a few cups of tea (no coffee) each day and I am sure that doesnt help.


I was told absolutely no caffeine, including chocolate for 3 months. I did it, but it wasn't pretty. Now I am back on limited amounts, plus the Evening Primrose oil, & vitamins E & C. I do know it if I over indulge tho.


----------



## jknappva

We're still having an on again, off again problem with the breaker. Very frustrating. Havens founded the problem yet. Our maintenance man is off today but tomorrow, I'm going to tell him to do what he has to do to find the problem. It's getting to be a nuisance!! And what little patience I have is gone. It's getting on my last nerve!!
Sorry to vent when others have it so much worse, like poor Josephine and Mr. P with no heat!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Julie I know you have another meeting today and after yesterday's meeting disaster I m just writing to wish you luck with today's , I will be hoping and praying with my fingers crossed that today's the day you get some good news Sonja


And lots of good thoughts and prayers from me too!


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you could get away for a while. We never stop missing our parents, do we? My father died while I was still in high school and I still miss him although it's been over 60 years ago.
> I know you treasure your memories.
> Hugs,
> Junek


You are so right June . My dad died when I was 13, 42 years ago and my mum died when I was 30 but I still miss them


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> I'm miles behind and still busy but am so pleased with the start of a baby sock on 2mm dpns......so cute! Such tiny needles and fine sock wool.... Im using knitting as my break in between other tasks, and haven't made socks before so this is fun and frustrating in equal measures but I'm determined to learn! The pattern is free on Ravelry. Better than booties baby socks by Ann Budd. The heel and toe are both constructed using short rows which I've only used before in shawls, wish me luck!


They look great so far!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> We're still having an on again, off again problem with the breaker. Very frustrating. Havens founded the problem yet. Our maintenance man is off today but tomorrow, I'm going to tell him to do what he has to do to find the problem. It's getting to be a nuisance!! And what little patience I have is gone. It's getting on my last nerve!!
> Sorry to vent when others have it so much worse, like poor Josephine and Mr. P with no heat!!
> Junek


Sometimes it is the little, naggy things that send us over the edge. Big stuff we can deal with, I think.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I spent more time upside down than right side up when it came to our swing set. The pump on our well was changed to electric so the old windmill was torn down and turned into a swing set--I wish I had a picture of it. Dad designed it and there were 3 swings (2 flat board seats and one that had a tractor seat with chain seat (for the littler ones and planning for grandkids (only 3 grandkids were born before Dad died). There was also a trapeze - where I spent most of my time -- and two side braces that were also made out of pipe where we would hang from our knees. I don't think I'd try it these days...Caren, that was great that you did it with the grandkids.


That is my favorite part if the whole park, my kids loved it too when they were younger. I figure I need to do these things with the grands before I can't any longer. I too spent more time upside down in the swings. Sounds like a wonderful swing set. Ours was a tire swing from a branch of a big maple tree. We would walk 3 miles to my nanny's get our twin aunts. They were 4yrars older than me. Then walk half mike to the school to play on the swings. My uncles had a large bar between two trees that worked really well to hang upside down from.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> guess what I woke up to this morning - huge fluffy snow coming down really fast. tami - are you getting any of this? they called for a skiff - think it is a bit more than a skiff. --- sam


Yes, just a little bit. We are supposed to get less than an inch today, then I think 2 inches tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Don't know if this post is related to KP or not, but I just tried to post and it kept going to choose file over and over and then took me to somebody's feedback and wouldn't send. Had to go out and come back in again. Wonder if there is a virus.


Run an anti-virus scan, and a malware scan. No problem here. I mean I am not having a problem! I guess not sleeping much is affecting my brain this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> I'm miles behind and still busy but am so pleased with the start of a baby sock on 2mm dpns......so cute! Such tiny needles and fine sock wool.... Im using knitting as my break in between other tasks, and haven't made socks before so this is fun and frustrating in equal measures but I'm determined to learn! The pattern is free on Ravelry. Better than booties baby socks by Ann Budd. The heel and toe are both constructed using short rows which I've only used before in shawls, wish me luck!


Absolutely brilliant :thumbup: that is kind of yarn I isedto make my kids socks when they were little. I prefer the finer yarns to thick ones. Love the pattern and the yarn.


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> I'm miles behind and still busy but am so pleased with the start of a baby sock on 2mm dpns......so cute! Such tiny needles and fine sock wool.... Im using knitting as my break in between other tasks, and haven't made socks before so this is fun and frustrating in equal measures but I'm determined to learn! The pattern is free on Ravelry. Better than booties baby socks by Ann Budd. The heel and toe are both constructed using short rows which I've only used before in shawls, wish me luck!


For first time socks, you're doing great!! They are tiny.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> not only in new Zealand Julie - I sometimes think the only thing that holds governments together is the red tape and they seem to have miles of it. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 wrote:
It was sort of two steps back and now one forward- I have a new lower contract, which I am going to have to take to the Ministry and just sit and wait until they have a chance to see me- hoping they will see it as an emergency.


OoOh couldn't you just bang there heads together and say get this sorted once and for all instead of messing about .you genuinely need help not them all umming and hahhing about everything
 
Swedenme
 
 

Exactly, all this uncertainty & stress is too hard on you on top of all the work of trying to move! Hope things go well today.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> and now our sudden snow storm is over - and we have a nice blanket of snow on the ground - think it will melt though since it's above freezing here.
> 
> can you believe it - I am posting before nine in the morning. lol --- sam


You beat me to it this morning Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> My mom is always giving me tips on how to walk now that I am a Senior citizen. LOL She taught me to throw down the wash to the bottom and go down the stairs with arms empty. I fall enough as it is, a couple good falls, so she was trying to help. It has been a good tip and I've taught DH to do it too. She also told me my nightgown was too long and I would trip on it, especially doing stairs. Of course, I want her to get rid of all her little rugs that she could trip on, but guess who trips on them. Not her but ME. I also took a flying leap when I was carrying a tray and she has all these little footstools in front of couches and chairs. They have lots of laughs recalling my flying leaps. Thankfully not the ones where I landed wrong.


I put mine in a basket and slide it down the stairs as I go down backwards. Backwards on stairs is easier on your knees. I hold the railing with one hand and the basket in the other, sliding it as I go. I also set the basket a few steps above me, go up a couple of steps, and move the basket up again, until I get to the top of the stairs.

Those flying leaps are no fun. Glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> TNS-- thanks for posting the pix of the infant socks-- darling. I think I had looked at it before but hadn't pulled it off. Did now! Also got the errata about the top edge.
> 
> I need prayers for the friend in ass't living-- she is now in hospital, not looking good, very high white blood count, some systems may be shutting down. She knows people. They don't seem to know what is wrong. Daughter says she is "septic" and I can't remember what that means. She is such a dear lady we don't want to lose her.


Prayers going her way.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene! I've said it before, but I really mean it- I love the hugs one gets here, even if they do have to be virtual ones. Have not managed to sleep- was on the cold side, because I had not disturbed Ringo, woke him to get some of the Duvet, but still could not sleep- so I've eaten the rest of the Spanish Omelet I made for tea- my young friend Ta'a was here- and hopefully with something in my tummy will be able to rest again. It is hard to put completely out of mind the anxiety about the Tribunal call, this morning. Still a long way to wait. But at 9 30 am., the Age Concern Handyman is due to help with a few moving out tasks- so that should help take my mind off the Hearing!


Julie, I'm sorry things didn't go as well as you wanted at your meeting. But it sounds like you are making some progress as the handyman is there to help. 
I'll be keeping you in prayers as you deal with the Tribunal. But from what you've said so far, they seem to be totally useless and a waste of time. I sincerely hope that opinion proves to be incorrect!
Many hugs,
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Prayers going up for her. I seem to hear the word "septic" a lot these days a lot of stuff going around turning into more serious things.


Kansas g-ma said:


> TNS-- thanks for posting the pix of the infant socks-- darling. I think I had looked at it before but hadn't pulled it off. Did now! Also got the errata about the top edge.
> 
> I need prayers for the friend in ass't living-- she is now in hospital, not looking good, very high white blood count, some systems may be shutting down. She knows people. They don't seem to know what is wrong. Daughter says she is "septic" and I can't remember what that means. She is such a dear lady we don't want to lose her.


----------



## nittergma

Virtual hugs are a pretty good substitute aren't they! Sending mine ((((Julie))) as well.


jknappva said:


> Julie, I'm sorry things didn't go as well as you wanted at your meeting. But it sounds like you are making some progress as the handyman is there to help.
> I'll be keeping you in prayers as you deal with the Tribunal. But from what you've said so far, they seem to be totally useless and a waste of time. I sincerely hope that opinion proves to be incorrect!
> Many hugs,
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> guess what I woke up to this morning - huge fluffy snow coming down really fast. tami - are you getting any of this? they called for a skiff - think it is a bit more than a skiff. --- sam


I know those of you who get lots of snow probably will think I'm crazy. But so far as I'm concerned, if it's going to be really cold here, let's have snow so i can have something fun to look at while ite coming down. But most of the time, it's just warm enough so we get a miserable, cold rain and general dreariness!
Hope you can stay inside ,Sam.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> TNS-- thanks for posting the pix of the infant socks-- darling. I think I had looked at it before but hadn't pulled it off. Did now! Also got the errata about the top edge.
> 
> I need prayers for the friend in ass't living-- she is now in hospital, not looking good, very high white blood count, some systems may be shutting down. She knows people. They don't seem to know what is wrong. Daughter says she is "septic" and I can't remember what that means. She is such a dear lady we don't want to lose her.


Usually when they say septic they mean a systemic or overwelming infection, can happen with a urinary tract infection thst has been left too long or many other things. Hopefully some heavy duty antibiotics will do the trick & she will recover soon.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> and now our sudden snow storm is over - and we have a nice blanket of snow on the ground - think it will melt though since it's above freezing here.
> 
> can you believe it - I am posting before nine in the morning. lol --- sam


Omigosh, Sam...are you sick or did your fur-babies push you out of bed?!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I know those of you who get lots of snow probably will think I'm crazy. But so far as I'm concerned, if it's going to be really cold here, let's have snow so i can have something fun to look at while ite coming down. But most of the time, it's just warm enough so we get a miserable, cold rain and general dreariness!
> Hope you can stay inside ,Sam.
> Junek


Not crazy, I'd rather have snow than gray dreary weather too. Too depressing.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, your room should look great when it's done but the drywall dust & mess are a real pain to put up with while it's happening.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> TNS-- thanks for posting the pix of the infant socks-- darling. I think I had looked at it before but hadn't pulled it off. Did now! Also got the errata about the top edge.
> 
> I need prayers for the friend in ass't living-- she is now in hospital, not looking good, very high white blood count, some systems may be shutting down. She knows people. They don't seem to know what is wrong. Daughter says she is "septic" and I can't remember what that means. She is such a dear lady we don't want to lose her.


Of course, I'll add your friend to my prayers. I hope you have her for many years to come.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I know those of you who get lots of snow probably will think I'm crazy. But so far as I'm concerned, if it's going to be really cold here, let's have snow so i can have something fun to look at while ite coming down. But most of the time, it's just warm enough so we get a miserable, cold rain and general dreariness!
> Hope you can stay inside ,Sam.
> Junek


At least you get rain or some moisture. KS is getting so dry it is terrible. I wish I could water my young tree and plants but wouldn't do much good with ground so frozen.


----------



## pearlone

I used a large back reinforced garbage bag to put dirty laundry in to kick or nuge down the steps to the laundry room. This way I don't have clothes flying all over the place, they stay nicely in the bags. Also can tie a clothes line around an oblong laundry basket handle. Walk up the stairs carrying end of rope with me and am able to pull laundry basket up the stairs with clean laundry in basket..Did this in house in Pa. Narrow steep 13 stairs. Now in one story home and have no problems doing laundry.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> That's what I should do then I could at least see were I'm going . I find I am getting clumsy as I get older .Hate to think what I will be like in my 60s No footstools in this house but my dog sometimes follows me round the house and if I change direction quickly I nearly fall head first over her and she has a cheek to give me a telling off 😳


When I lived in my townhouse, I would throw my laundry down and then walk down. I knew how clumsy I was. But then taking the laundry basket of clothes back up to my bedroom was done carefully so I wouldn't fall UP the stairs. Not as dangerous but hard in the shins!
Junek


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> not only in new Zealand Julie - I sometimes think the only thing that holds governments together is the red tape and they seem to have miles of it. --- sam


And it was messy stuff! When my mum started work in a government office in 1941 the files were actually still tied up with red tape and she said it left red stains all over your fingers.


----------



## KateB

Julie - I'm so sorry that your meeting yesterday didn't go as well as you hoped. Fingers crossed today's phone meeting is better....I'm reading onwards quickly to see if you have posted about it yet.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## pearlone

Julie so sorry for all your troubles. Keeping you in thoughts and prayers that these dark shadows disappear soon and sunshine shall break through and make right all of these problems. Gentle hugs sent your way.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> I find sometimes closing everything down and giving the computer a good nights complete rest seems to do the trick. A highly technical solution I know - but it works nine times out of ten!


My son is in IT and he says the first thing you always do is reboot the computer......in other words switch it off then on again!


----------



## pearlone

Sam am sorry to hear you had snow fall this morning. Looking out the window to sunshine. Come and visit and get out of the cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Concert is poured and drying. Contractors will be back 6am to finish sanding or what ever it is they do. Should be dry enough for them to walk on, just can't put heavy weight in it.


Went looking for your photos. That room is going to be wonderful when done. Will you still have the jacuzzi? Hope so. Hard to wrap my mind around yorkshire pudding with sweet. I imagine it is lovely. Took me forever to try green salads with fruit in them. Once I did I really liked them but the idea took me a while to get used to.

I'm off to have some cauliflower steaks: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-273341-35.html
I didn't add the sugar but I tried Chinese 5 spice on a few pieces and didn't like it so will stick with original. I usually like my improvisations, but sometimes they just don't work.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> And it was messy stuff! When my mum started work in a government office in 1941 the files were actually still tied up with red tape and she said it left red stains all over your fingers.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: That's a real example of the red tape!


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> TNS-- thanks for posting the pix of the infant socks-- darling. I think I had looked at it before but hadn't pulled it off. Did now! Also got the errata about the top edge.
> 
> I need prayers for the friend in ass't living-- she is now in hospital, not looking good, very high white blood count, some systems may be shutting down. She knows people. They don't seem to know what is wrong. Daughter says she is "septic" and I can't remember what that means. She is such a dear lady we don't want to lose her.


So sorry to hear about your friend. Does her DD mean that she has septicaemia? (Blood poisoning)


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Went looking for your photos. That room is going to be wonderful when done. Will you still have the jacuzzi? Hope so. Hard to wrap my mind around yorkshire pudding with sweet. I imagine it is lovely. Took me forever to try green salads with fruit in them. Once I did I really liked them but the idea took me a while to get used to.
> 
> I'm off to have some cauliflower steaks: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-273341-35.html


I love having fruit with savoury foods I make nice apple sauce to go with pork and put fruit in when I make my sisters recipe for Swedish sandwich cake


----------



## RookieRetiree

TNS said:


> I'm miles behind and still busy but am so pleased with the start of a baby sock on 2mm dpns......so cute! Such tiny needles and fine sock wool.... Im using knitting as my break in between other tasks, and haven't made socks before so this is fun and frustrating in equal measures but I'm determined to learn! The pattern is free on Ravelry. Better than booties baby socks by Ann Budd. The heel and toe are both constructed using short rows which I've only used before in shawls, wish me luck!


I love Ann Budd designs -- looks like you've got the hang of it!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> lunes??? --- sam


Working on the lines. I am convinced my phone Hates me lately. My iPad is not much better. I have to check everything before sending and even then it gets changed :? :?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely!


TNS said:


> I'm miles behind and still busy but am so pleased with the start of a baby sock on 2mm dpns......so cute! Such tiny needles and fine sock wool.... Im using knitting as my break in between other tasks, and haven't made socks before so this is fun and frustrating in equal measures but I'm determined to learn! The pattern is free on Ravelry. Better than booties baby socks by Ann Budd. The heel and toe are both constructed using short rows which I've only used before in shawls, wish me luck!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pearlone said:


> I used a large back reinforced garbage bag to put dirty laundry in to kick or nuge down the steps to the laundry room. This way I don't have clothes flying all over the place, they stay nicely in the bags. Also can tie a clothes line around an oblong laundry basket handle. Walk up the stairs carrying end of rope with me and am able to pull laundry basket up the stairs with clean laundry in basket..Did this in house in Pa. Narrow steep 13 stairs. Now in one story home and have no problems doing laundry.


Good ideas, both you and Tami (I think)--but aren't one-story homes the best?


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Went looking for your photos. That room is going to be wonderful when done. Will you still have the jacuzzi? Hope so. Hard to wrap my mind around yorkshire pudding with sweet. I imagine it is lovely. Took me forever to try green salads with fruit in them. Once I did I really liked them but the idea took me a while to get used to.
> 
> I'm off to have some cauliflower steaks: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-273341-35.html


Thanks it will be better than before and yes the hot tub will remain. It is going back into the same corner with tile or slate under it. Hoping to have undertones of green in it. Wood or laminte for the rest oh the same flooring that is going by the hot tub will also go infront of the patio doors. Right now the hot tub remained on stilts until the floor is mostly finished


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Working on the lines. I am convinced my phone Hates me lately. My iPad is not much better. I have to check everything before sending and even then it gets changed :? :?


You can switch off the predictive text on your iPad. I did it after someone wrote about it in the main Forum. It still keeps the spell check on, just doesn't change it automatically. Mind you, we get some good laughs from it, I still love Sam's "Hostess with thermostats!" (hostess with the mostest)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> I love having fruit with savoury foods I make nice apple sauce to go with pork and put fruit in when I make my sisters recipe for Swedish sandwich cake


Yes, I just have to get beyond my thoughts and then I enjoy new things.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> I know those of you who get lots of snow probably will think I'm crazy. But so far as I'm concerned, if it's going to be really cold here, let's have snow so i can have something fun to look at while ite coming down. But most of the time, it's just warm enough so we get a miserable, cold rain and general dreariness!
> Hope you can stay inside ,Sam.
> Junek


Sam sent the snow to me! When I replied earlier it was just barely snowing. Now we have the big flakes and lots of it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Working on the lines. I am convinced my phone Hates me lately. My iPad is not much better. I have to check everything before sending and even then it gets changed :? :?


I wondered what lunes were too but figured it was a technical term. I like that the concert was poured and is hardening too.  :thumbup: Especially with DH being a musician. I did figure concert as concrete though. It was easier to figure out the words before they got this spell check.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> You can switch off the predictive text on your iPad. I did it after someone wrote about it in the main Forum. It still keeps the spell check on, just doesn't change it automatically. Mind you, we get some good laughs from it, I still love Sam's "Hostess with thermostats!" (hostess with the mostest)


Oh it is off that is why I say my phone and iPad hate me or just think I need more comicsl posts. Except the other day when texting a friend it kept changing "like" to "kick" he was not amused after the first couple times.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not crazy, I'd rather have snow than gray dreary weather too. Too depressing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Sam sent the snow to me! When I replied earlier it was just barely snowing. Now we have the big flakes and lots of it!


That was very kind of him to share with you 😜


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> TNS-- thanks for posting the pix of the infant socks-- darling. I think I had looked at it before but hadn't pulled it off. Did now! Also got the errata about the top edge.
> 
> I need prayers for the friend in ass't living-- she is now in hospital, not looking good, very high white blood count, some systems may be shutting down. She knows people. They don't seem to know what is wrong. Daughter says she is "septic" and I can't remember what that means. She is such a dear lady we don't want to lose her.


That is very sad news...prayers and hugs to you and to her family and prayers that doctors and other medical professionals can figure it out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto


Cashmeregma said:


> Coming your way along with Healing Wishes. Friends are one of the treasures of life.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend. Does her DD mean that she has septicaemia? (Blood poisoning)


Not sure, just that she wrote her mom was "septic"-- Sometimes Melinda's spelling, like some of ours, isn't the best, but I knew it meant pretty heavy infection.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> I wondered what lunes were too but figured it was a technical term. I like that the concert was poured and is hardening too.  :thumbup: Especially with DH being a musician. I did figure concert as concrete though. It was easier to figure out the words before they got this spell check.


I totally missed the concert bit   well the concrete is hardening nicely too :thumbup: :lol: yes it was easier to figure words out. Amy is getting good at figuting out what I have written.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good ideas, both you and Tami (I think)--but aren't one-story homes the best?


I will never go back to a two story house. Ours is a ranch, but laundry is in the basement. That is the only thing I didn't like about this house when we bought it in 1991


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> That was very kind of him to share with you 😜


 :lol: So very generous!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I agree with you June. Today it is suppose to be 64 and I must say I am thrilled...sun shining...I need this!


jknappva said:


> I know those of you who get lots of snow probably will think I'm crazy. But so far as I'm concerned, if it's going to be really cold here, let's have snow so i can have something fun to look at while ite coming down. But most of the time, it's just warm enough so we get a miserable, cold rain and general dreariness!
> Hope you can stay inside ,Sam.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> And it was messy stuff! When my mum started work in a government office in 1941 the files were actually still tied up with red tape and she said it left red stains all over your fingers.


I guess I never thought about it before that there had to have been at time when government files were bound with "red tape" for there to be the reference of government bueracracy as "red tape"!!


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, prayers for you. Hoping all turns out much more wonderful than we can imagine.
Kansas, healing energy for your dear friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking spot


----------



## iamsam

vent away june - we all get super frustrated from time to time. --- sam



jknappva said:


> We're still having an on again, off again problem with the breaker. Very frustrating. Havens founded the problem yet. Our maintenance man is off today but tomorrow, I'm going to tell him to do what he has to do to find the problem. It's getting to be a nuisance!! And what little patience I have is gone. It's getting on my last nerve!!
> Sorry to vent when others have it so much worse, like poor Josephine and Mr. P with no heat!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I think we got maybe a quarter of an inch - I was just surprised - it was coming down like a regular heavy snow storm. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Yes, just a little bit. We are supposed to get less than an inch today, then I think 2 inches tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I think we got maybe a quarter of an inch - I was just surprised - it was coming down like a regular heavy snow storm. --- sam


Very early this morning we got snow like that oy ended up being about an inch. I am good with it though, at least until the backroom is finished completely.


----------



## iamsam

I am going to stay inside - I feel a nap coming on - after I take a motrin for my hands - this weather really makes them ache. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I know those of you who get lots of snow probably will think I'm crazy. But so far as I'm concerned, if it's going to be really cold here, let's have snow so i can have something fun to look at while ite coming down. But most of the time, it's just warm enough so we get a miserable, cold rain and general dreariness!
> Hope you can stay inside ,Sam.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I'm not sure I plan on doing it very often. lololol --- sam



jknappva said:


> Omigosh, Sam...are you sick or did your fur-babies push you out of bed?!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

don't tempt me - i just might. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Sam am sorry to hear you had snow fall this morning. Looking out the window to sunshine. Come and visit and get out of the cold.


----------



## iamsam

mother always told me it was nice to share. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam sent the snow to me! When I replied earlier it was just barely snowing. Now we have the big flakes and lots of it!


----------



## iamsam

are you feeling better than you were last evening gwen? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I agree with you June. Today it is suppose to be 64 and I must say I am thrilled...sun shining...I need this!


----------



## Sorlenna

I've finally read everything--did not comment individually so I could get caught up.

I'll say may Light & Love surround all of us! May we all be warm/cool as we need, have good news rather than bad, and remember that we all are here for each other. I'll keep you all in my thoughts today as always and hope to keep up a little better for the rest of the week!


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess I never thought about it before that there had to have been at time when government files were bound with "red tape" for there to be the reference of government bueracracy as "red tape"!!


Me either!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> hope you get some more good sleep Julie - hopefully if you are rested things won't seem quite so bleak - sending you tons of positive energy and a reminder that we have your back always. --- sam


Thanks, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> not only in new Zealand Julie - I sometimes think the only thing that holds governments together is the red tape and they seem to have miles of it. --- sam


They surely do!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> And lots of good thoughts and prayers from me too!


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> It was sort of two steps back and now one forward- I have a new lower contract, which I am going to have to take to the Ministry and just sit and wait until they have a chance to see me- hoping they will see it as an emergency.
> 
> OoOh couldn't you just bang there heads together and say get this sorted once and for all instead of messing about .you genuinely need help not them all umming and hahhing about everything
> 
> Swedenme
> 
> Exactly, all this uncertainty & stress is too hard on you on top of all the work of trying to move! Hope things go well today.


Thank you Bonnie- I am very nervous- but the Beta Blocker won't have kicked in yet.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> mother always told me it was nice to share. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Julie, I'm sorry things didn't go as well as you wanted at your meeting. But it sounds like you are making some progress as the handyman is there to help.
> I'll be keeping you in prayers as you deal with the Tribunal. But from what you've said so far, they seem to be totally useless and a waste of time. I sincerely hope that opinion proves to be incorrect!
> Many hugs,
> Junek


Just four hours to go, but thanks June, even though your opinion of them is not good!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I've finally read everything--did not comment individually so I could get caught up.
> 
> I'll say may Light & Love surround all of us! May we all be warm/cool as we need, have good news rather than bad, and remember that we all are here for each other. I'll keep you all in my thoughts today as always and hope to keep up a little better for the rest of the week!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Virtual hugs are a pretty good substitute aren't they! Sending mine ((((Julie))) as well.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Pup lover

Our internet is down at home they can't come to fix it till Thursday afternoon do won't be available much. Went to Dr again yesterday, new stronger antibiotic, hope it starts working soon. Keeping you all in my prayers. ((((Group hug)))))


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Julie - I'm so sorry that your meeting yesterday didn't go as well as you hoped. Fingers crossed today's phone meeting is better....I'm reading onwards quickly to see if you have posted about it yet.{{{hugs}}}


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

pearlone said:


> Julie so sorry for all your troubles. Keeping you in thoughts and prayers that these dark shadows disappear soon and sunshine shall break through and make right all of these problems. Gentle hugs sent your way.


Something must start being in my favour- I am very tired of all the set-backs!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, prayers for you. Hoping all turns out much more wonderful than we can imagine.
> Kansas, healing energy for your dear friend.


Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Something must start being in my favour- I am very tired of all the set-backs!


Good lady, things must start going right for you because you so deserve it. Keep your head high, love people and just be yourself. You can do this. Also pray the Serenity Prayer-- sometimes that is the only way.


----------



## Normaedern

Kansas g-ma said:


> TNS-- thanks for posting the pix of the infant socks-- darling. I think I had looked at it before but hadn't pulled it off. Did now! Also got the errata about the top edge.
> 
> I need prayers for the friend in ass't living-- she is now in hospital, not looking good, very high white blood count, some systems may be shutting down. She knows people. They don't seem to know what is wrong. Daughter says she is "septic" and I can't remember what that means. She is such a dear lady we don't want to lose her.


Prayers being sent.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good lady, things must start going right for you because you so deserve it. Keep your head high, love people and just be yourself. You can do this. Also pray the Serenity Prayer-- sometimes that is the only way.


Thanks for that thought- I have a copy on my wall- a present from my Dad who was in AA, sober for about 36 years- tend to overlook it- but thanks for reminding me! Or at least I would have it up, but had to bring it down because of the move!


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, keeping you in my prayers. Hope the new antibiotic kills the rest of the germs and that you begin feeling better very soon. I also worry about the other medical issues you've been experiencing and hope they are getting resolved. Has DH started his new job by now?



Pup lover said:


> Our internet is down at home they can't come to fix it till Thursday afternoon do won't be available much. Went to Dr again yesterday, new stronger antibiotic, hope it starts working soon. Keeping you all in my prayers. ((((Group hug)))))


----------



## Lurker 2

Made a mistake in my calculation, it is just over 4 hours now, till I must make the Tribunal Call. The pots are watered, rubbish down to the gate, and I must empty a couple of cupboards now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Made a mistake in my calculation, it is just over 4 hours now, till I must make the Tribunal Call. The pots are watered, rubbish down to the gate, and I must empty a couple of cupboards now.


It's good that you double-checked the times...best be sure that you don't miss the right timing on getting into the Tribunal Call.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Made a mistake in my calculation, it is just over 4 hours now, till I must make the Tribunal Call. The pots are watered, rubbish down to the gate, and I must empty a couple of cupboards now.


Loads of {{{{{hugs}}}}} and prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It's good that you double-checked the times...best be sure that you don't miss the right timing on getting into the Tribunal Call.


It was the hours between that I miscalculated! I know it is 11 -30 my time- well I thought for good measure I'll ring at 11 -25.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Loads of {{{{{hugs}}}}} and prayers for you and yours.


Thanks so much Norma!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks like it is twin enginned, though, that to me is fairly big! I love the shots of the Islands!


Finally I'm catching up, hence late response to your comment......
These Trilander aircraft have three engines, third one high up above the tail. They were built by Britten Norman who also make a twin version called the Islander. They are currently used inter island and to Southampton on the mainland but are being phased out due to cost of maintainance now they are getting old. 
I hope your meeting went well, and am going back to try to catch up and find out whT has been happening. Hugs, Lin


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I would like to be up in a small plane, I really don't like heights very much. A friend of ours has a little 2 seater that can land anywhere, he took DH up, he lands in the field by the house. DH quite enjoyed seeing our land from the air. Next time I'm going to send the camera with him, a guy came last fall wanting to sell us aerial photos of the farm for $800, needless to say, I didn't buy them.
> 
> TNS, thanks for posting the great pictures.


We used to get the same sort of thing when we were in England (aerial photo salesmen) but at one stage DH was flying a 2 seater helicopter which he was allowed to land in a farm field nearby in return for giving the farmer tours over his neighbours land so he could 'inspect' their crops and stock!! Things look so much different from above.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 wrote:
Lupe turned up outside the house at about 3 in the afternoon Saturday- ringo told me someone was there- I put him through, and went out- said 'Hello' but she just looked at me and they reversed out- I could not see all who was in the car, but it was not Fofoa driving because she would never have reversed out so easily.
Also I now have a document from the Tribunal they have got Fale to sign in front of a JP, claiming he wants a divorce.


Julie, that's awful. Surely it must be obvious that he has been forced into this.
I'm so sorry for the hurtful times you are going through. Huge hug to help you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS said:


> We used to get the same sort of thing when we were in England (aerial photo salesmen) but at one stage DH was flying a 2 seater helicopter which he was allowed to land in a farm field nearby in return for giving the farmer tours over his neighbours land so he could 'inspect' their crops and stock!! Things look so much different from above.


One of my treasured possessions is an aerial photo of the family farm in southeast KS. Daddy had them done years ago, doubt if it was very expensive as he could be a bit of a tightwad at times. My dad always made a decent living on the farm, also farmed for a couple elderly neighbors and bought their farms from the heirs. Sadly, it has now gone out of the family except for a few acres where my step-mom lives.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good lady, things must start going right for you because you so deserve it. Keep your head high, love people and just be yourself. You can do this. Also pray the Serenity Prayer-- sometimes that is the only way.


Ditto!


----------



## TNS

budasha said:


> I'll have to look for one of these. My puppy likes to eat the cat's food so I don't like to put too much out. If she could dispense her own food, it might discourage the pup from eating it, unless she figures out how to do it.


It works on a timer you programme according to how much is dispensed in given time, then you programme in the time you want it to turn on, and how long for a bit like a central heating controller. If you want details pm me and I'll send them. Can't remember and I'm not back in Guernsey(where it is) until after the weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> One of my treasured possessions is an aerial photo of the family farm in southeast KS. Daddy had them done years ago, doubt if it was very expensive as he could be a bit of a tightwad at times. My dad always made a decent living on the farm, also farmed for a couple elderly neighbors and bought their farms from the heirs. Sadly, it has now gone out of the family except for a few acres where my step-mom lives.


I have a treasured photo of the farm place in Iowa as well. My Dad was raised there as were many of us...I was 9 when Grandma sold the place to a Farm Management firm after having brought my Dad back to run the farm because she wasn't happy with two attempts by 2 other sons. Dad ran the farm 50/50 with grandma for over 20 years when she sold it out from under us. A very sad day, to be sure...but in Grandma's eyes it was the only way to distribute the estate evenly to all the siblings.

I sometimes wonder if I'd even be here if Mom & Dad's lives hadn't been uprooted like that and been living on the farm all those years (I am #10 out of 13 kids). Mom & Dad were established in another Iowa town owning a pool hall that also served as the dance hall for the surrounding area. Dad was a tenor saxophonist and had his own big band. They had the four oldest when they moved back to the home place. We moved to another farm that year and Dad died when I was 11...Mom always figured that it was mental/emotional/physcological/spiritual as well as physical (heart attack) that caused his death.

I do remember the home farm so that aerial photo is very nice to have. I know that our crop duster pilots took the photos as a way to supplement their income. They sure did fly low enough to get some great shots!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Finally I'm catching up, hence late response to your comment......
> These Trilander aircraft have three engines, third one high up above the tail. They were built by Britten Norman who also make a twin version called the Islander. They are currently used inter island and to Southampton on the mainland but are being phased out due to cost of maintainance now they are getting old.
> I hope your meeting went well, and am going back to try to catch up and find out whT has been happening. Hugs, Lin


I did wonder about the 'Tri' in the name! Maintenance always becomes a big issue! Tribunal Hearing in just over three hours time. Tomorrow I will have to stage a 'sit in' at the Ministry- hoping someone cancels, or is late.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Lupe turned up outside the house at about 3 in the afternoon Saturday- ringo told me someone was there- I put him through, and went out- said 'Hello' but she just looked at me and they reversed out- I could not see all who was in the car, but it was not Fofoa driving because she would never have reversed out so easily.
> Also I now have a document from the Tribunal they have got Fale to sign in front of a JP, claiming he wants a divorce.
> 
> Julie, that's awful. Surely it must be obvious that he has been forced into this.
> I'm so sorry for the hurtful times you are going through. Huge hug to help you.


I am hoping to have my protest at being misrepresented by Lupe heard this morning (well likely afternoon our time). It is not right that I be judged as the average Palagi (European) when it is so far from my real position. Thanks for that hug!


----------



## KatyNora

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- I am back to waiting again, and trying to be patient- although (today's) big hurdle is the Tribunal Hearing at 11 -30 am., my time.


Julie, I'm about 10 pages behind but my world clock tells me it's about 2-1/2 hours until the tribunal starts. I'm sending you all my positive energy and prayers for a favorable outcome. And {{{{{hugs}}}}}.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> Julie, I'm about 10 pages behind but my world clock tells me it's about 2-1/2 hours until the tribunal starts. I'm sending you all my positive energy and prayers for a favorable outcome. And {{{{{hugs}}}}}.


You are spot on! Thanks you so very much! Fortunately I will have the Handyman here soon to keep me occupied!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:



> I am going to stay inside - I feel a nap coming on - after I take a motrin for my hands - this weather really makes them ache. --- sam


Hope the motrin helps. Not nice having sore, achy hands. Doesn't make it easy to knit, if you can at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Our internet is down at home they can't come to fix it till Thursday afternoon do won't be available much. Went to Dr again yesterday, new stronger antibiotic, hope it starts working soon. Keeping you all in my prayers. ((((Group hug)))))


Hope they can get you feeling well with this new antibiotic. Shame the first one didn't do the job. Here's to good health and a fixed internet. June is having trouble with her internet too, so the same for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Hi Sam, and everyone! I just love the smoky sweet potato recipe you started with. I need to find smoked paprika! I have found it before when in England.
> I'm back in Alderney for the week; came over on the Aurigny(local airline) Trilander aircraft, which is tiny.


Thanks for the aerial photos TNS. Just great!! Something to be right in there with the pilot. Does he talk with people or keep focused on flying?


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a treasured photo of the farm place in Iowa as well. My Dad was raised there as were many of us...I was 9 when Grandma sold the place to a Farm Management firm after having brought my Dad back to run the farm because she wasn't happy with two attempts by 2 other sons. Dad ran the farm 50/50 with grandma for over 20 years when she sold it out from under us. A very sad day, to be sure...but in Grandma's eyes it was the only way to distribute the estate evenly to all the siblings.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if I'd even be here if Mom & Dad's lives hadn't been uprooted like that and been living on the farm all those years (I am #10 out of 13 kids). Mom & Dad were established in another Iowa town owning a pool hall that also served as the dance hall for the surrounding area. Dad was a tenor saxophonist and had his own big band. They had the four oldest when they moved back to the home place. We moved to another farm that year and Dad died when I was 11...Mom always figured that it was mental/emotional/physcological/spiritual as well as physical (heart attack) that caused his death.
> 
> I do remember the home farm so that aerial photo is very nice to have. I know that our crop duster pilots took the photos as a way to supplement their income. They sure did fly low enough to get some great shots!


How interesting Rookie. Yes, if one thing had been different one wonders how there life would have been, if at all.. Such a shame to lose your dad so young and that must have made it quite difficult for your mom and all of you. Love that he had a big band at one time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping to have my protest at being misrepresented by Lupe heard this morning (well likely afternoon our time). It is not right that I be judged as the average Palagi (European) when it is so far from my real position. Thanks for that hug!


So true, and often is the case as it is the person who ventures into their lives with open heart & mind, leaving them vulnerable. I know it is much more complicated than those few words, but seems to be the case here, that you, in loving Fale, are getting the wrath for all done against them, even though you didn't have anything to do with it. In fact, the opposite.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> So true, and often is the case as it is the person who ventures into their lives with open heart & mind, leaving them vulnerable.


That is true.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That is true.


I edited, as always. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I edited, as always. LOL


And I, as so often. would have missed your edit!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping to have my protest at being misrepresented by Lupe heard this morning (well likely afternoon our time). It is not right that I be judged as the average Palagi (European) when it is so far from my real position. Thanks for that hug!


They're not going to base anything on a stereotype generalization like that; or at least I hope not. For sure, they shouldn't take the representation of Fale wanting a dissolution as absolute truth..hope they spend most of their questions/concerns on that.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> They're not going to base anything on a stereotype generalization like that; or at least I hope not. For sure, they shouldn't take the representation of Fale wanting a dissolution as absolute truth..hope they spend most of their questions/concerns on that.


I will know soon enough, I guess- it is gone 10 am., here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

This is rather minor with all that is going on here today. I checked back to see the latest and want to share with you the joy that this time I am doing the heel and finding the wraps to do the spkw2 & spkw3. Last time I just tried to do something to get the sock done but this time I understand what it is I am doing a lot more. Still just going on faith with the way it is done, but it IS working. Oh no, now I hope I can figure out where I was when I stopped.. :roll: Phew, good to go. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

sending you tons of healing energy dawn - hopefully you are back in the pink with the stronger antibiotic real soon. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Our internet is down at home they can't come to fix it till Thursday afternoon do won't be available much. Went to Dr again yesterday, new stronger antibiotic, hope it starts working soon. Keeping you all in my prayers. ((((Group hug)))))


----------



## iamsam

what will people do if they are all phased out - not everyone has a husband who flies. hey - there is your next million - you could start flying people to and fro. --- sam



TNS said:


> Finally I'm catching up, hence late response to your comment......
> These Trilander aircraft have three engines, third one high up above the tail. They were built by Britten Norman who also make a twin version called the Islander. They are currently used inter island and to Southampton on the mainland but are being phased out due to cost of maintainance now they are getting old.
> I hope your meeting went well, and am going back to try to catch up and find out whT has been happening. Hugs, Lin


----------



## Pup lover

Well was supposed to see gyno yesterday but had to see reg Dr so had to move it that issue hasn't been bad this last month thankfully. GI Dr office called last week had to move my colonoscopy again he's going out of the country so now it's in March during spring break. If they try to move it again I'm going to refuse!!!! Headed home take meds and cuddle up in a blanket.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Well was supposed to see gyno yesterday but had to see reg Dr so had to move it that issue hasn't been bad this last month thankfully. GI Dr office called last week had to move my colonoscopy again he's going out of the country so now it's in March during spring break. If they try to move it again I'm going to refuse!!!! Headed home take meds and cuddle up in a blanket.


Oh dear! Not good- does that mean you prepare, and then they cancel?


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> This is rather minor with all that is going on here today. I checked back to see the latest and want to share with you the joy that this time I am doing the heel and finding the wraps to do the spkw2 & spkw3. Last time I just tried to do something to get the sock done but this time I understand what it is I am doing a lot more. Still just going on faith with the way it is done, but it IS working. Oh no, now I hope I can figure out where I was when I stopped.. :roll: Phew, good to go. :thumbup:


That is where I would get stuck if I put it down for a minute. I would be lost when I picked the sock up to finish.


----------



## Sorlenna

By my world clock, it is time for Julie's hearing--sending every positive thought I can!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> One of my treasured possessions is an aerial photo of the family farm in southeast KS. Daddy had them done years ago, doubt if it was very expensive as he could be a bit of a tightwad at times. My dad always made a decent living on the farm, also farmed for a couple elderly neighbors and bought their farms from the heirs. Sadly, it has now gone out of the family except for a few acres where my step-mom lives.


I also have a aerial photo of my step-dads farm in Ontario. I'm very glad to have it as all the buildings are now gone & fence lines removed. The people who own it get more / year from having wind turbines than my parents got for the farm when they sold it. It is now owned by a Mennonite colony


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, hope all is going well with the Tribunal, I think it's happening about now.

Puplover, hope the new meds are kicking in & you're feeling better.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> By my world clock, it is time for Julie's hearing--sending every positive thought I can!


Count me in sending positive thoughts!!


----------



## Spider

Me, also. All the very best thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Overall I am feeling better. Keep having cramps/spasms in my neck but hip not as painful today so all is good. Think the weeks and weeks of gloomy weather had just gotten to me but today has been a big help. thanks for asking Sam.


thewren said:


> are you feeling better than you were last evening gwen? --- sam


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Count me in sending positive thoughts!!


And me!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> And me!


Hello Angela. Did you get any snow today? I've seen a couple photos from overs there and there was snow.


----------



## Lurker 2

The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


----------



## kehinkle

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittinguniverse.com/
> 
> It's April 23-26. I'm sure DH and DH will look to see if they can rent Segeways..they did it in Indianapolis when they went there for the Indy 500 and DH and DS did it in Berlin when they were over there so they try to find a place where-ever we go now.


I saw segways for rent in Atlanta but didn't look for them in Nashville. Want to try them sometime but would probably fall on my can.


----------



## iamsam

i am sorry Julie - we all know that is not true - sending tons of hugs your way. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i am sorry Julie - we all know that is not true - sending tons of hugs your way. --- sam


And you Sam , have the advantage of having seen Fale on Skype, in better days. I will just have to work at keeping my memories intact.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope they can get you feeling well with this new antibiotic.  Shame the first one didn't do the job. Here's to good health and a fixed internet. June is having trouble with her internet too, so the same for her.


Thank you, Daralene. One of our maintenance men came this afternoon. He said he was pretty sure the problem wasn't in our apartment but one of the breakers coming in from the outside. He said if he had the piece he'd fix it today otherwise. We'd have to wait until he got the part. We'll see what happens tonight and tomorrow!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

{{{{Julie}}}}


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Angela. Did you get any snow today? I've seen a couple photos from overs there and there was snow.


Hi Caren. No snow here but pretty cold (for us). Tonight we are promised rain and then warming up for the weekend. Don't think I could manage your amount of snow. Stay warm! xx


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Overall I am feeling better. Keep having cramps/spasms in my neck but hip not as painful today so all is good. Think the weeks and weeks of gloomy weather had just gotten to me but today has been a big help. thanks for asking Sam.


I'm glad you're feeling better. The damp, cold air isn't kind to our arthritic joints!
Junek


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


So sorry to hear this outcome Julie. Sending big hugs your way. I'm off to bed now it's past midnight here.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> Well was supposed to see gyno yesterday but had to see reg Dr so had to move it that issue hasn't been bad this last month thankfully. GI Dr office called last week had to move my colonoscopy again he's going out of the country so now it's in March during spring break. If they try to move it again I'm going to refuse!!!! Headed home take meds and cuddle up in a blanket.


Stay warm and have some hot tea when you get home!!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> And you Sam , have the advantage of having seen Fale on Skype, in better days. I will just have to work at keeping my memories intact.


I'm so sorry, Julie. I know you had high hopes of the Tribunal. But we all know if Fale were in his right mind and could understand everything, things would be very different.
I'm praying that you find comfort from your memories of happier times.
May God bless and comfort you.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## martina

Julie, I am so sorry that things have turned out this way for you. Keep your good memories and remember that we are here for you. You are in our prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


I'm sure that was hard to bear --- but at least Fale was on the call (I'm assuming)....turning the page. As long as they've determined that he's of sound mind, there's very little to be done. Hugs and condolences.


----------



## RookieRetiree

kehinkle said:


> I saw segways for rent in Atlanta but didn't look for them in Nashville. Want to try them sometime but would probably fall on my can.


That's probably what would happen with me too...but they want for all four of us to do it on Sunday.....I think SIL and I will figure a way out of it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

June - hope the internet (and general elecrical) gets all fixed finally. Same for Purple's furnace and everyone else who's having to have repairs done to their homes.

Gwen--hope the pain goes away soon. We had some sun here on Saturday, but then it's gray and gloomy again. I'm hoping it's sunny tomorrow/we need it. Vitamin D tablets just isn't a good substitute.


----------



## machriste

Swedenme said:


> Could I have the recipe please as my oldest son has a gluten free diet and he is always looking for different recipes to make


Gluten-Free Chocolate Chip Oatmeal Raisin Cookies

1/2 c. butter, softened
1. c. peanut butter
3/4 c. granulated white sugar
3/4 c. Brown sugar
2 eggs
1 tsp. vanilla
1 1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1 1/4 tsp. baking soda
3 c. gluten-free rolled oats
6 oz. dark chocolate chips (I used chocolate chunks.)
1/2 c. raisins
1/2 c. walnuts (I used pecans)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a large bowl, combine butter, peanut butter and sugars. Beat until creamy. Add eggs, vanilla, cinnamon and baking soda and mix well. Stir in oats, chocolate chips, raisins and nuts. Drop by teaspoon onto lightly greased cookie sheets about 2 inches apart. Bake at 350 for 10-12 minutes. Let cool on cookie sheet before removing. Gluten-free cookies tend to split when removing them from pan. quickly pushing them back together works, and they are a bit easier to work with when they are cooked a bit more on the brown side. Makes about 4 dozen cookies.


----------



## kehinkle

Don't know if I will get this in before my battery does but here goes.

Julie, so sorry things haven't gone well for you. Sometimes memories are all we have of one we love. Hugs for you.

Dawn, hope the new meds work. Hate to hear that the docs keep putting off your procedures. Hugs to you and Dave.

Keep forgetting to thank all who sent Christmas cards. I finally got home to get them and enjoyed opening them all. 

Did my errands this afternoon after the snow stopped. Even was able to get some storage problems solved in the van. When through a few things and now will reload the van so I can go back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to driving in the snow but it wont be too long and spring will be here. 

Will post pic of socks I am doing. Should be done with them by now but being lazy about knitting.

Hugs and best wishes to all.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Julie}}}}


Thank you, so much! I guess it will all sink in, in time,


----------



## nittergma

The cold weather we've been having (colder than normal) tends to make me sort of scrunch up and tense and that I'm sure contributes to soreness for me anyway. I'm glad you doing better.


Gweniepooh said:


> Overall I am feeling better. Keep having cramps/spasms in my neck but hip not as painful today so all is good. Think the weeks and weeks of gloomy weather had just gotten to me but today has been a big help. thanks for asking Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear this outcome Julie. Sending big hugs your way. I'm off to bed now it's past midnight here.


Hopefully by now, Angela, you are sound asleep- I just have to survive I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry, Julie. I know you had high hopes of the Tribunal. But we all know if Fale were in his right mind and could understand everything, things would be very different.
> I'm praying that you find comfort from your memories of happier times.
> May God bless and comfort you.
> Hugs, dear friend,
> Junek


I really did not have any opportunity to speak, because the emphasis, rightly had been on letting Fale be heard- I guess everything will be resolved in time- I will learn to live without him.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> By my world clock, it is time for Julie's hearing--sending every positive thought I can!


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, I am so sorry that things have turned out this way for you. Keep your good memories and remember that we are here for you. You are in our prayers.


Thank you so much, Martina! What is the news for your sister?


----------



## nittergma

Hi Kathy, If the weather doesn't get real cold maybe they'll be able to keep up with the roads. For some reason I got an automated call about I 75 being closed till further notice because of an accident then I saw on the news that an overpass collapsed! I'm not sure why they called here but did you hear about it?


kehinkle said:


> Don't know if I will get this in before my battery does but Herr goes.
> 
> Julie, so sorry things haven't gone well for you. Sometimes memories are all we have of one we love. Hugs for you.
> 
> Dawn, hope the new meds work. Hate to hear that the docs keep putting off your procedures. Hugs to you and Dave.
> 
> Keep forgetting to thank all who sent Christmas cards. I finally got home to get them and enjoyed opening them all.
> 
> Did my errands this afternoon after the snow stopped. Even was able to get some storage problems solved in the van. When through a few things and now will reload the van so I can go back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to driving in the snow but it wont be too long and spring will be here.
> 
> Will post pic of socks I am doing. Should be done with them by now but being lazy about knitting.
> 
> Hugs and best wishes to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sorry Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Overall I am feeling better. Keep having cramps/spasms in my neck but hip not as painful today so all is good. Think the weeks and weeks of gloomy weather had just gotten to me but today has been a big help. thanks for asking Sam.


Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I was just thinking that myself Julie having seen him on Skype earlier also. Hang on to those memories and know in your heart what is true. I think you have done all you possibly could and hope this eventually gives you peace.


Lurker 2 said:


> And you Sam , have the advantage of having seen Fale on Skype, in better days. I will just have to work at keeping my memories intact.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


I am so sorry Julie. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

kehinkle said:


> I saw segways for rent in Atlanta but didn't look for them in Nashville. Want to try them sometime but would probably fall on my can.


Gettysburg has them. We have thought about it. Just never tried it yet.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Daralene. One of our maintenance men came this afternoon. He said he was pretty sure the problem wasn't in our apartment but one of the breakers coming in from the outside. He said if he had the piece he'd fix it today otherwise. We'd have to wait until he got the part. We'll see what happens tonight and tomorrow!
> Junek


----------



## kehinkle

nittergma said:


> Hi Kathy, If the weather doesn't get real cold maybe they'll be able to keep up with the roads. For some reason I got an automated call about I 75 being closed till further notice because of an accident then I saw on the news that an overpass collapsed! I'm not sure why they called here but did you hear about it?


Yes, happened north of Cincinnati. My DD2 told me about it. Was lucky that more weren't hurt. Guess it happened early in the morning.

BTW, my socks finally posted on the last page, if anyone wants to see them.

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio

kehinkle said:


> Don't know if I will get this in before my battery does but here goes.
> 
> Julie, so sorry things haven't gone well for you. Sometimes memories are all we have of one we love. Hugs for you.
> 
> Dawn, hope the new meds work. Hate to hear that the docs keep putting off your procedures. Hugs to you and Dave.
> 
> Keep forgetting to thank all who sent Christmas cards. I finally got home to get them and enjoyed opening them all.
> 
> Did my errands this afternoon after the snow stopped. Even was able to get some storage problems solved in the van. When through a few things and now will reload the van so I can go back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to driving in the snow but it wont be too long and spring will be here.
> 
> Will post pic of socks I am doing. Should be done with them by now but being lazy about knitting.
> 
> Hugs and best wishes to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


Good to hear you are home safe. Yuck for driving in the snow tomorrow. I am glad you enjoyed getting the cards. I have also been lazy about knitting. I like the yarn you are using!

Drive safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the socks. What is the yarn...very nice.


kehinkle said:


> Don't know if I will get this in before my battery does but here goes.
> 
> Julie, so sorry things haven't gone well for you. Sometimes memories are all we have of one we love. Hugs for you.
> 
> Dawn, hope the new meds work. Hate to hear that the docs keep putting off your procedures. Hugs to you and Dave.
> 
> Keep forgetting to thank all who sent Christmas cards. I finally got home to get them and enjoyed opening them all.
> 
> Did my errands this afternoon after the snow stopped. Even was able to get some storage problems solved in the van. When through a few things and now will reload the van so I can go back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to driving in the snow but it wont be too long and spring will be here.
> 
> Will post pic of socks I am doing. Should be done with them by now but being lazy about knitting.
> 
> Hugs and best wishes to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Rookie I haven't had an opportunity to ask DD for the restaurant names in Nashville but will try to get the info soon. Haven't forgotten.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The trip isn't until April so no hurry.



Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie I haven't had an opportunity to ask DD for the restaurant names in Nashville but will try to get the info soon. Haven't forgotten.


----------



## machriste

Julie, I too am so sorry about all this disappointment you are having to live with. i hope you are able in time to rest on your good memories as your KP friends have recommended with love. i would only add that you may also hold in your mind that you have made every possible effort and tried everything humanly possible to change this sad situation. i can only imagine how difficult it has been for you. Many hugs.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Julie : I know that I don't post often but I couldn't let this pass. You know that you have done your best for Fale. Remember the good times and treasure them; but be realistic. When my late husband past shortly after my Dad; my Mom cautioned me "Don't make him a hero. Remember both the good and the not so good". I'm sure there was a bit of both. Forgive, accept and move on. Perhaps it is fortuitous that this move has come up now. Take it as a sign that this is the time for a new start for an all new Julie (and Ringo). We are all here for moral support. We care so much. It will get better and This Too Will Pass (not be forgotten; just pass). Onward and upward. God Bless.
Trisha



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, so much! I guess it will all sink in, in time,


----------



## flyty1n

Julie, I am so sorry that you got such a result from the Tribunal. I am sure Lupe is joying in the result, but try not to be too hard on yourself. You did everything you knew to do and should be applauded for this effort. May you keep the happy times you had together.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> We even talked the guys into going --- they want to visit the shop there that the American Pickers opened about a year ago. These are two guys from Iowa who travel the country picking through other people's junk looking for treasures. DH and DH will have a great time doing that, plus they both like country music so will like the historic parts of the city.


Matthew loves to watch the American Pickers. Glad to hear that the DH's will travel with you. I know they will have just as much fun as the two of you will at the knitting venue.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> And when will you get the report about the hip?


Hopefully this week, but she is a part time doctor so she will look at the results when she is in the office later this week. I did my lab work and the x-ray as soon as I left her office.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


I'm so sorry--it is sweet of you not wanting to cause Fale problems.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> Yes, happened north of Cincinnati. My DD2 told me about it. Was lucky that more weren't hurt. Guess it happened early in the morning.
> 
> BTW, my socks finally posted on the last page, if anyone wants to see them.
> 
> Kathy


Those socks are neat!! Nice colors, go with just about anything.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Hi Caren. No snow here but pretty cold (for us). Tonight we are promised rain and then warming up for the weekend. Don't think I could manage your amount of snow. Stay warm! xx


Glad it is going to warm up for you. I am used to the snow and for now am happy with it. Staying warm for sure. Xx


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry, Julie. I know you had high hopes of the Tribunal. But we all know if Fale were in his right mind and could understand everything, things would be very different.
> I'm praying that you find comfort from your memories of happier times.
> May God bless and comfort you.
> Hugs, dear friend,
> Junek


 :thumbup: Obviously Lupe had stirred the pot before Fale appeared at the hearing so it would go as she wanted. You did everything in your power to try to resolve the situation but you can only try. Take care & remember the good times.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


Julie I am sorry to hear this. I would think that his anger is based on what Lupe has told him since she has taken him in and she has hidden the efforts you have taken to see him and talk with him. Hold onto the love that you had for one another. Go forward with Ringo at your side. I wish you well with getting the move figured out.


----------



## Bonnie7591

nittergma said:


> Hi Kathy, If the weather doesn't get real cold maybe they'll be able to keep up with the roads. For some reason I got an automated call about I 75 being closed till further notice because of an accident then I saw on the news that an overpass collapsed! I'm not sure why they called here but did you hear about it?


I saw that on the news, it took the front off a semi,missed the cab by inches. The driver is alive but injured but a second later he would have been flattened. Obviously not his time.


----------



## pacer

I am so tired and I know that snow is expected to fall this evening so I am off to get some sleep and see what I will deal with weather wise in the early morning hours.


----------



## Bulldog

TNS-- thanks for posting the pix of the infant socks-- darling. I think I had looked at it before but hadn't pulled it off. Did now! Also got the errata about the top edge.

I need prayers for the friend in ass't living-- she is now in hospital, not looking good, very high white blood count, some systems may be shutting down. She knows people. They don't seem to know what is wrong. Daughter says she is "septic" and I can't remember what that means. She is such a dear lady we don't want to lose her.

Mary Jo, I am so very sorry about your friend. She is most certainly in our prayers.


----------



## Bulldog

Bonnie7591 wrote:
Julie, I'm so sorry things didn't go well today, I hope your appointment tomorrow goes better.
Just watching the news, an RCMP officer who was shot on the weekend near Edmonton has died, the shooter apparently committed suicide. He should ave already been in jail & now 3 kids have no dad.

Unfortunately, this is happening more and more in our society. I do not think our officers get the respect they are due. Their lives are put on the line every day as they try to keep us safe and we should be diligent in lifting them up in prayer along with our servicemen. We will certainly lift this family up for comfort, healing, and peace


----------



## Gweniepooh

You said this so well. A new and fresh start.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Julie : I know that I don't post often but I couldn't let this pass. You know that you have done your best for Fale. Remember the good times and treasure them; but be realistic. When my late husband past shortly after my Dad; my Mom cautioned me "Don't make him a hero. Remember both the good and the not so good". I'm sure there was a bit of both. Forgive, accept and move on. Perhaps it is fortuitous that this move has come up now. Take it as a sign that this is the time for a new start for an all new Julie (and Ringo). We are all here for moral support. We care so much. It will get better and This Too Will Pass (not be forgotten; just pass). Onward and upward. God Bless.
> Trisha


----------



## Bulldog

TNS wrote:
I'm miles behind and still busy but am so pleased with the start of a baby sock on 2mm dpns......so cute! Such tiny needles and fine sock wool.... Im using knitting as my break in between other tasks, and haven't made socks before so this is fun and frustrating in equal measures but I'm determined to learn! The pattern is free on Ravelry. Better than booties baby socks by Ann Budd. The heel and toe are both constructed using short rows which I've only used before in shawls, wish me luck!

Lynn, you should be pleased. Can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## Sorlenna

We're supposed to get the big storm tomorrow/tomorrow night, but I'm not holding my breath for snow...we'll see, I guess. I suspect it will all go north and east.

Yesterday I spent clearing out/cleaning the work room, so that if I do get time to work back there, it will at least be orderly! Organized the yarn stash--have three big tubs and a basket, separated by weight, and must get back to my knitting soon...

Healing thoughts for those in need, whether an ailment of the body, heart, or soul.


----------



## Bulldog

tami_ohio wrote:
M had a day off work today, so we went out to breakfast, got a few groceries, then went and watched trains for the day. It was good to be distracted, as today is the 2 year anniversary of Dad's death. On the way home, we stopped at the 2 cemeteries where we put wreaths on the graves for Christmas, so I had a minute to talk to Dad. Then came home to Osso Bucco for dinner in the crockpot. Won't do that again, as it just doesn't taste the same as it does on the stove top. I am all caught up, now. I will pop back in again a few times before I go to bked. Prayers.

Glad you and M got away for the day. It never seems to get easy, does it. Lost Mom in 2007 and to this day I can see her the morning she died and worry that I did everything the way she would have wanted.


----------



## iamsam

drive carefully Kathy - let us hear form you as you can. love the socks. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Don't know if I will get this in before my battery does but here goes.
> 
> Julie, so sorry things haven't gone well for you. Sometimes memories are all we have of one we love. Hugs for you.
> 
> Dawn, hope the new meds work. Hate to hear that the docs keep putting off your procedures. Hugs to you and Dave.
> 
> Keep forgetting to thank all who sent Christmas cards. I finally got home to get them and enjoyed opening them all.
> 
> Did my errands this afternoon after the snow stopped. Even was able to get some storage problems solved in the van. When through a few things and now will reload the van so I can go back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to driving in the snow but it wont be too long and spring will be here.
> 
> Will post pic of socks I am doing. Should be done with them by now but being lazy about knitting.
> 
> Hugs and best wishes to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lin & Kathy, both of you are making beautiful socks, what nice yarn.
Machristie, ( auto correct wants to call you Ma Gristle, good grief). Thanks for the cookie recipe, I'll try them soon. The GKs are coming for several days next week so maybe we will make them together. DS & DIL are off to Cuba for a week so the other grandparents & us are sharing them.
It's really warm here, just below freezing, crazy for January, we got a little snow last night but thankfully missed the freezing rain.
I went bowling this afternoon & my nose is pouring again tonight, I've come to the conclusion that the Lysol spray they use for the shoes is causing this, drives me crazy.

Gwen, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Bulldog

We're still having an on again, off again problem with the breaker. Very frustrating. Havens founded the problem yet. Our maintenance man is off today but tomorrow, I'm going to tell him to do what he has to do to find the problem. It's getting to be a nuisance!! And what little patience I have is gone. It's getting on my last nerve!!
Sorry to vent when others have it so much worse, like poor Josephine and Mr. P with no heat!!
Junek

I am so sorry, June. I know how frustrating this is. Praying they get it fixed soon.


----------



## iamsam

hopefully cleared off roads - have a safe trip to work. --- sam



pacer said:


> I am so tired and I know that snow is expected to fall this evening so I am off to get some sleep and see what I will deal with weather wise in the early morning hours.


----------



## KatyNora

martina said:


> Julie, I am so sorry that things have turned out this way for you. Keep your good memories and remember that we are here for you. You are in our prayers.


I can't add anything to what Martina said. Thinking of you, Julie.


----------



## iamsam

betty - all one can expect is to do the best things possible in a situation like that - rest well - I have no doubt it was done perfectly. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> tami_ohio wrote:
> M had a day off work today, so we went out to breakfast, got a few groceries, then went and watched trains for the day. It was good to be distracted, as today is the 2 year anniversary of Dad's death. On the way home, we stopped at the 2 cemeteries where we put wreaths on the graves for Christmas, so I had a minute to talk to Dad. Then came home to Osso Bucco for dinner in the crockpot. Won't do that again, as it just doesn't taste the same as it does on the stove top. I am all caught up, now. I will pop back in again a few times before I go to bked. Prayers.
> 
> Glad you and M got away for the day. It never seems to get easy, does it. Lost Mom in 2007 and to this day I can see her the morning she died and worry that I did everything the way she would have wanted.


----------



## Bulldog

Lurker 2 wrote:
It was sort of two steps back and now one forward- I have a new lower contract, which I am going to have to take to the Ministry and just sit and wait until they have a chance to see me- hoping they will see it as an emergency.

I know you must be so frustrated and discouraged, Julie. We are here for you and earnestly pray for divine intervention on your behalf.


----------



## nittergma

more hugs coming your way Julie. I'm sorry it didn't go well. I can see you rely on your faith and I'm sure it will help you through this and we're praying for you too.


Lurker 2 said:


> The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


----------



## nittergma

I' signing off early so I can go to bed early for a change. I'll be on sometime tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin & Kathy, both of you are making beautiful socks, what nice yarn.
> Machristie, ( auto correct wants to call you Ma Gristle, good grief). Thanks for the cookie recipe, I'll try them soon. The GKs are coming for several days next week so maybe we will make them together. DS & DIL are off to Cuba for a week so the other grandparents & us are sharing them.
> It's really warm here, just below freezing, crazy for January, we got a little snow last night but thankfully missed the freezing rain.
> I went bowling this afternoon & my nose is pouring again tonight, I've come to the conclusion that the Lysol spray they use for the shoes is causing this, drives me crazy.
> 
> Gwen, hope you are feeling better soon.


I am glad you missed the freezing rain. Enjoy the grands. It could very well be the lisol they are using in the shoes causing your problems.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure that was hard to bear --- but at least Fale was on the call (I'm assuming)....turning the page. As long as they've determined that he's of sound mind, there's very little to be done. Hugs and condolences.


And as I said somewhere else, I was not prepared to humiliate him, by pointing out that same doctors other assessment of his illness. Thanks for the hugs, and for understanding , Rookie- it is a very sad day.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Don't know if I will get this in before my battery does but here goes.
> 
> Julie, so sorry things haven't gone well for you. Sometimes memories are all we have of one we love. Hugs for you.
> 
> Dawn, hope the new meds work. Hate to hear that the docs keep putting off your procedures. Hugs to you and Dave.
> 
> Keep forgetting to thank all who sent Christmas cards. I finally got home to get them and enjoyed opening them all.
> 
> Did my errands this afternoon after the snow stopped. Even was able to get some storage problems solved in the van. When through a few things and now will reload the van so I can go back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to driving in the snow but it wont be too long and spring will be here.
> 
> Will post pic of socks I am doing. Should be done with them by now but being lazy about knitting.
> 
> Hugs and best wishes to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


It was hard that he was so angry- but maybe that is how the illness is progressing- I think I am strong enough to be their scapegoat- but it does rankle.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry Julie.


Thanks Gwen- I am a bit teary- but it will pass, and I need to concentrate on the housing predicament.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


Sometimes people are in our lives when we need them and Fale was there at an important time for you. Nobody can take the special time you had together from you. Lupe prevents there being a future, but you know what you had was true. I'm sad for you.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and she has it arranged that he won't see Julie or get to talk to her to know how she still cares about him and the Tribunal won't see this either. Might have swayed everything to Julie's side. She knows what she is doing and I'm sure knows there is only so much Julie can afford to do, like flying back and forth to Australia. That was so unfair and in my opinion should have settled everything right then and there in Julie's favor. Guess they don't agree with me. :-(


I agree, I would think that two, but what do I know.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I was just thinking that myself Julie having seen him on Skype earlier also. Hang on to those memories and know in your heart what is true. I think you have done all you possibly could and hope this eventually gives you peace.


Sometimes it is not worth pursuing the battle- I don't think anger turns easily back into loving- and I do miss the old Fale, but so be it.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry Julie. Sending you hugs and prayers.


Thanks Tami.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, so sorry you are hurting. If you have a lot of problems with spasms, do check with the doctor if it could be a side effect of some of the new medications.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Julie, I too am so sorry about all this disappointment you are having to live with. i hope you are able in time to rest on your good memories as your KP friends have recommended with love. i would only add that you may also hold in your mind that you have made every possible effort and tried everything humanly possible to change this sad situation. i can only imagine how difficult it has been for you. Many hugs.


There are times in the last two years I would prefer not to have to face again- but I know I have the strength to keep going- and I will, if only because I am a knitter- even if at the moment only a garter stitcher!


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Don't know if I will get this in before my battery does but here goes.
> 
> Julie, so sorry things haven't gone well for you. Sometimes memories are all we have of one we love. Hugs for you.
> 
> Dawn, hope the new meds work. Hate to hear that the docs keep putting off your procedures. Hugs to you and Dave.
> 
> Keep forgetting to thank all who sent Christmas cards. I finally got home to get them and enjoyed opening them all.
> 
> Did my errands this afternoon after the snow stopped. Even was able to get some storage problems solved in the van. When through a few things and now will reload the van so I can go back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to driving in the snow but it wont be too long and spring will be here.
> 
> Will post pic of socks I am doing. Should be done with them by now but being lazy about knitting.
> 
> Hugs and best wishes to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


Those are working up lovely. :thumbup: Like that yarn too.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> What a welcome hug! I wonder where David ended up? with you, or somewhere on the road? What are you knitting currently?


Then here's another. {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}
David is home tonight, he was in Iowa last night, he'll head to Auburn, Ne tomorrow and it'll be an overnighter. 
I'm working on a pair of fingered gloves for me, a cowl for next Christmas, and a hat for my niece for her birthday which was today. 

I'm going to read and get caught up and see what happened at the Ministry yesterday, and the Tribunal today, hopefully it was all good news.


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Julie : I know that I don't post often but I couldn't let this pass. You know that you have done your best for Fale. Remember the good times and treasure them; but be realistic. When my late husband past shortly after my Dad; my Mom cautioned me "Don't make him a hero. Remember both the good and the not so good". I'm sure there was a bit of both. Forgive, accept and move on. Perhaps it is fortuitous that this move has come up now. Take it as a sign that this is the time for a new start for an all new Julie (and Ringo). We are all here for moral support. We care so much. It will get better and This Too Will Pass (not be forgotten; just pass). Onward and upward. God Bless.
> Trisha


Of course- no one is perfect, and he was getting very difficult to live with before he went to Australia- I just wish I had had the opportunity to see him- but it was not to be.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea, sure...but I'd need a camera person who wasn't laughing their (his) head off to capture it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Julie, I am so sorry that you got such a result from the Tribunal. I am sure Lupe is joying in the result, but try not to be too hard on yourself. You did everything you knew to do and should be applauded for this effort. May you keep the happy times you had together.


I have my favourite photographs- and I will try to concentrate on those images- not this man that is evolving that I really do not know.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, so much! I guess it will all sink in, in time,


Take your time Julie. Eventually you will be ready for the good memories, but for now I know you need to have time to grieve. I'm sure you have been doing this for quite a while, but it doesn't take away from the finality of this Tribunal. I know he was coached and quite brainwashed, but that doesn't help change anything, so take the time you need. We are here for you. Big Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm so sorry--it is sweet of you not wanting to cause Fale problems.


I do try not to be a hateful or vindictive person- I guess Lupe is dancing in triumph- ah well...


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: Obviously Lupe had stirred the pot before Fale appeared at the hearing so it would go as she wanted. You did everything in your power to try to resolve the situation but you can only try. Take care & remember the good times.


In my opinion he is very much under her thumb. I do feel sad that it is ending this way- although I would acknowledge it probably makes my path a lot less complex.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie I am sorry to hear this. I would think that his anger is based on what Lupe has told him since she has taken him in and she has hidden the efforts you have taken to see him and talk with him. Hold onto the love that you had for one another. Go forward with Ringo at your side. I wish you well with getting the move figured out.


Thanks, Pacer!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I really did not have any opportunity to speak, because the emphasis, rightly had been on letting Fale be heard- I guess everything will be resolved in time- I will learn to live without him.


Oh my!!! Sorry Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Hi Kathy, If the weather doesn't get real cold maybe they'll be able to keep up with the roads. For some reason I got an automated call about I 75 being closed till further notice because of an accident then I saw on the news that an overpass collapsed! I'm not sure why they called here but did you hear about it?


Oh no. I hope nobody was killed or terribly injured.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> I can't add anything to what Martina said. Thinking of you, Julie.


Thank you, KatyNora.


----------



## Cashmeregma

On the Wings of a dove, You have spoken from your pain and wisdom gained. Thank you for sharing this with Julie in her time of need.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> It was sort of two steps back and now one forward- I have a new lower contract, which I am going to have to take to the Ministry and just sit and wait until they have a chance to see me- hoping they will see it as an emergency.
> 
> I know you must be so frustrated and discouraged, Julie. We are here for you and earnestly pray for divine intervention on your behalf.


I do feel weepy- but it will pass- and I could not ask for a more caring circle of friends than here on the KTP.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> And as I said somewhere else, I was not prepared to humiliate him, by pointing out that same doctors other assessment of his illness. Thanks for the hugs, and for understanding , Rookie- it is a very sad day.


Yes, a very sad day...I agree, nothing to be gained by challenging the doctor or embarrassing Fale. I hope in your preparation for moving that you find lots of photos of your happier days and you can fill your head with those memories.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> more hugs coming your way Julie. I'm sorry it didn't go well. I can see you rely on your faith and I'm sure it will help you through this and we're praying for you too.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna, Good job getting your stash and room sorted. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Tami, It's always a special time when the anniversary of a death comes up. How lovely that you stopped by the cemetery. I wish we didn't have to suffer the loss of those we love but it does seem to be one of the sure things we will go through. Accept a hug as you remember your father.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Sometimes people are in our lives when we need them and Fale was there at an important time for you. Nobody can take the special time you had together from you. Lupe prevents there being a future, but you know what you had was true. I'm sad for you.


Which is probably why it is hard that he has altered so much- but there is nothing I can do about that. In the past he always was the one to maintain contact. But that man seems to be lost.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, I would think that two, but what do I know.


There were problems around the 'red tape' issues, and what the Tribunal sees it is there to do- but I was not prepared to battle it out, when it would have mean't saying he was non compos mentis- I do believe he is swallowing Lupe's version of events though.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Know that her time will come; if not in the here and now then in the hereafter.


Lurker 2 said:


> I do try not to be a hateful or vindictive person- I guess Lupe is dancing in triumph- ah well...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is probably why it is hard that he has altered so much- but there is nothing I can do about that. In the past he always was the one to maintain contact. But that man seems to be lost.


And sadly a man of Lupe's making with hormones and being fed hate. I know you always hoped that he enjoyed the children and that will be the one saving grace for you, if he is loved and respected by the children.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hang onto that thought Julie. As strange as it may sound it very well may be the "reason why" that you will never know except to make your future less complex and more enriching for you.


Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion he is very much under her thumb. I do feel sad that it is ending this way- although I would acknowledge it probably makes my path a lot less complex.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm off to bed. Night all. Really tired.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh Julie, I'm so sorry, I'm reading backwards, so I haven't gotten to your post yet, but I see that Fale is angry, and not wanting to talk or see you right now, unfortunately that is probably a combination of the dementia and then whatever Lupe and the others have told him. 
Poor Fale is probably very confused about everything, especially if he is forgetting that you are in a different country from each other and not just around the corner. Lupe will get her payment for her role at some point in time, either on this plane or when she stands for judgement, you did the right things, trying to make sure that Fale was protected and taken proper care of, and you did it for love, not any gain. It will be hard for a while, but eventually you will remember the times you had with Fale, after the final mourning starts to diminish a bit, and you will be happier in your memories of the love you share. 
Now to concentrate on the move to the new house getting it all set up and organized the way you want it. 
Lots of gigantic hugs and love.


----------



## Railyn

Julie, my heart aches for you. May you find peace in your life and remember the good times that you and Fale enjoyed. You will be in my prayers for a long time to come.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a good sleep, Daralene.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Know that her time will come; if not in the here and now then in the hereafter.


I am hurting enough to hope she will eventually get her 'come-uppance'.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> And sadly a man of Lupe's making with hormones and being fed hate. I know you always hoped that he enjoyed the children and that will be the one saving grace for you, if he is loved and respected by the children.


I really do hope so, to the latter. The former is well beyond anything I can do.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Hang onto that thought Julie. As strange as it may sound it very well may be the "reason why" that you will never know except to make your future less complex and more enriching for you.


And more able to concentrate on my Grandchildren, and that future.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> There were problems around the 'red tape' issues, and what the Tribunal sees it is there to do- but I was not prepared to battle it out, when it would have mean't saying he was non compos mentis- I do believe he is swallowing Lupe's version of events though.


I agree, it is not going to make things better and will only cause you more stress and heartache to continue, hopefully now that that is finished, you will have no more contact from Lupe. 
Yes, but if he is forgetting, it would be easy for Lupes version to be accepted as hers is the only side she allowed him to hear. Had he been allowed at least weekly contact with you, he would not have had the anger I don't think. 
{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And more able to concentrate on my Grandchildren, and that future.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
And hopefully a visit with them sometime in the near future, DGS would be so happy to have a visit with Nana Julie, I think, and you DGD also.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie, I'm so sorry, I'm reading backwards, so I haven't gotten to your post yet, but I see that Fale is angry, and not wanting to talk or see you right now, unfortunately that is probably a combination of the dementia and then whatever Lupe and the others have told him.
> Poor Fale is probably very confused about everything, especially if he is forgetting that you are in a different country from each other and not just around the corner. Lupe will get her payment for her role at some point in time, either on this plane or when she stands for judgement, you did the right things, trying to make sure that Fale was protected and taken proper care of, and you did it for love, not any gain. It will be hard for a while, but eventually you will remember the times you had with Fale, after the final mourning starts to diminish a bit, and you will be happier in your memories of the love you share.
> Now to concentrate on the move to the new house getting it all set up and organized the way you want it.
> Lots of gigantic hugs and love.


Thanks, Kaye Jo! for hugs and understanding!


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Julie, my heart aches for you. May you find peace in your life and remember the good times that you and Fale enjoyed. You will be in my prayers for a long time to come.


Thank you Marilyn!


----------



## Gweniepooh

After struggling all weekend trying to knit I finally was able to get a pair of socks (fingering weight ) started last night and have knit some on today. I'm using different patterns from my Socks a la Carte book. The cuff is just a basic K2, P2. The leg is a repeat called Triangulate. Have completely decided on what the foot & heel all be yet but have plenty of time yet to decide; still have about 4-5 inches to do on the leg. Using US 3/2.75 mm needles.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, it is not going to make things better and will only cause you more stress and heartache to continue, hopefully now that that is finished, you will have no more contact from Lupe.
> Yes, but if he is forgetting, it would be easy for Lupes version to be accepted as hers is the only side she allowed him to hear. Had he been allowed at least weekly contact with you, he would not have had the anger I don't think.
> {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}


If what he has said in the past still holds, he does not remember day by day that I am in a different country- and I am sure Lupe feeds a line to her advantage. And that will be very negative about me.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Don't know if I will get this in before my battery does but here goes.
> 
> Julie, so sorry things haven't gone well for you. Sometimes memories are all we have of one we love. Hugs for you.
> 
> Dawn, hope the new meds work. Hate to hear that the docs keep putting off your procedures. Hugs to you and Dave.
> 
> Keep forgetting to thank all who sent Christmas cards. I finally got home to get them and enjoyed opening them all.
> 
> Did my errands this afternoon after the snow stopped. Even was able to get some storage problems solved in the van. When through a few things and now will reload the van so I can go back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to driving in the snow but it wont be too long and spring will be here.
> 
> Will post pic of socks I am doing. Should be done with them by now but being lazy about knitting.
> 
> Hugs and best wishes to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


I like those, great color.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> And hopefully a visit with them sometime in the near future, DGS would be so happy to have a visit with Nana Julie, I think, and you DGD also.


The plan is to go down for my 70th Birthday in a couple of years (well 18 months) I have to save always for Ringo to be kenneled. Let alone air tickets!


----------



## iamsam

pleasant dreams - hope we don't wake up to snow. --- sam



nittergma said:


> I' signing off early so I can go to bed early for a change. I'll be on sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> After struggling all weekend trying to knit I finally was able to get a pair of socks (fingering weight ) started last night and have knit some on today. I'm using different patterns from my Socks a la Carte book. The cuff is just a basic K2, P2. The leg is a repeat called Triangulate. Have completely decided on what the foot & heel all be yet but have plenty of time yet to decide; still have about 4-5 inches to do on the leg. Using US 3/2.75 mm needles.


I love the mix of colours, Gwen!


----------



## iamsam

you go girl --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There are times in the last two years I would prefer not to have to face again- but I know I have the strength to keep going- and I will, if only because I am a knitter- even if at the moment only a garter stitcher!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> If what he has said in the past still holds, he does not remember day by day that I am in a different country- and I am sure Lupe feeds a line to her advantage. And that will be very negative about me.


That was my thought, and Julie, he would not be so angry if he didn't still love you, if his love was gone, he would not be moved to that emotion.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The plan is to go down for my 70th Birthday in a couple of years (well 18 months) I have to save always for Ringo to be kenneled. Let alone air tickets!


But that is a something wonderful to plan for and look forward too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> After struggling all weekend trying to knit I finally was able to get a pair of socks (fingering weight ) started last night and have knit some on today. I'm using different patterns from my Socks a la Carte book. The cuff is just a basic K2, P2. The leg is a repeat called Triangulate. Have completely decided on what the foot & heel all be yet but have plenty of time yet to decide; still have about 4-5 inches to do on the leg. Using US 3/2.75 mm needles.


Those will be great Gwen, love the color.


----------



## iamsam

looking good gwen - great colors. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> After struggling all weekend trying to knit I finally was able to get a pair of socks (fingering weight ) started last night and have knit some on today. I'm using different patterns from my Socks a la Carte book. The cuff is just a basic K2, P2. The leg is a repeat called Triangulate. Have completely decided on what the foot & heel all be yet but have plenty of time yet to decide; still have about 4-5 inches to do on the leg. Using US 3/2.75 mm needles.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, saving for your trip to see your family will give you something to look toward to once you are settled in your new place.
Gwen, very pretty socks.


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> I'm miles behind and still busy but am so pleased with the start of a baby sock on 2mm dpns......so cute! Such tiny needles and fine sock wool.... Im using knitting as my break in between other tasks, and haven't made socks before so this is fun and frustrating in equal measures but I'm determined to learn! The pattern is free on Ravelry. Better than booties baby socks by Ann Budd. The heel and toe are both constructed using short rows which I've only used before in shawls, wish me luck!


Those are so cute, tiny for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

Wow Julie, it's been some week for you, I sure hope that the ministry does better than they said they would, and that your move goes smoothly, it certainly be a boost if the move could go smoothly and without any unpleasant surprises. 
More HUGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I think I'm going to get off here and do some knitting, have a good night all, sweet dreams, and positive energies going out to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you Julie.

I'm headed to bed. Night all and hope to TTYL. Prayers for peace, comfort and healing to all. 


Lurker 2 said:


> I love the mix of colours, Gwen!


----------



## Glennys 2

I agree {{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I gave up last night and just turned everything off. So far this morning it has been okay. Fingers crossed.


The first thing I try when having problems is turn off the modem (as my iPad wasn't working either I knew it was not the computer) and leave it for a minute or two and then switch it back on- this resets it somehow I gather. Don't know why it works, but it does.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> and now our sudden snow storm is over - and we have a nice blanket of snow on the ground - think it will melt though since it's above freezing here.
> 
> can you believe it - I am posting before nine in the morning. lol --- sam


Sam you must be sick- or not yet gone to bed! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: That's a real example of the red tape!


In fact wonder if that is where the term comes from (tying legal documents with red tape).


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> I wondered what lunes were too but figured it was a technical term. I like that the concert was poured and is hardening too.  :thumbup: Especially with DH being a musician. I did figure concert as concrete though. It was easier to figure out the words before they got this spell check.


I didn't even notice that concert was poured- an example I guess of reading what it was meant to say not what it said.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Sam sent the snow to me! When I replied earlier it was just barely snowing. Now we have the big flakes and lots of it!


Was that nice or naughty of him?


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> It works on a timer you programme according to how much is dispensed in given time, then you programme in the time you want it to turn on, and how long for a bit like a central heating controller. If you want details pm me and I'll send them. Can't remember and I'm not back in Guernsey(where it is) until after the weekend.


It must be difficult spending so much time in different places. I would never remember to do what I need to do when I return to the place that I need to be in to do it. Does that make sense it sounds a bit like double dutch to me?


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> you go girl --- sam


Thanks ,Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That was my thought, and Julie, he would not be so angry if he didn't still love you, if his love was gone, he would not be moved to that emotion.


I hadn't thought of it that way round- I know it hurt, what he was saying.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> But that is a something wonderful to plan for and look forward too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is indeed!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hurting enough to hope she will eventually get her 'come-uppance'.


I do believe that this is one of those "be careful what you ask for" situations for her...she's the one who is charged with the responsibility for his care from now on and will have to answer to the family as well as to God for the job she does.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, so very sorry. Warm hugs and remember we are here for you.
Gwen and Kathy, love the colors in your socks.
DH and I have colds so quiet day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, saving for your trip to see your family will give you something to look toward to once you are settled in your new place.
> Gwen, very pretty socks.


I have plans for my 69th as well. I accidentally wrote 79th- maybe that is how I am feeling at the moment!


----------



## Spider

Just got home from a late meeting for work and wanted to check in and check on Julie. I am so very sorry, but you have gotten some wonderful advice and lots of love and caring from all of us here. We will always be here for you. 
Puplover I hope you start feeling better soon. 
Should be lots of warm feet with all the socks being knitted!!! Linda


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Wow Julie, it's been some week for you, I sure hope that the ministry does better than they said they would, and that your move goes smoothly, it certainly be a boost if the move could go smoothly and without any unpleasant surprises.
> More HUGS!!!!!!!!


Those hugs are so welcome!
Happy knitting and sweet slumbers!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you Julie.
> 
> I'm headed to bed. Night all and hope to TTYL. Prayers for peace, comfort and healing to all.


And sleep well, too, Gwen!


----------



## sugarsugar

I have just jumped in quickly to see how our Julie went.... I just went straight to your posts in answer to others and I see things didnt go well at all. I am so sorry to hear this.

There is nothing I can say that hasnt been said by others. You did your best. (((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

Glennys 2 said:


> I agree {{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I do believe that this is one of those "be careful what you ask for" situations for her...she's the one who is charged with the responsibility for his care from now on and will have to answer to the family as well as to God for the job she does.


Indeed, that is true. And in my experience she is far from the most patient of individuals.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so very sorry. Warm hugs and remember we are here for you.
> Gwen and Kathy, love the colors in your socks.
> DH and I have colds so quiet day.


Thanks, Joy- I won't be forgetting that one in a hurry!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Just got home from a late meeting for work and wanted to check in and check on Julie. I am so very sorry, but you have gotten some wonderful advice and lots of love and caring from all of us here. We will always be here for you.
> Puplover I hope you start feeling better soon.
> Should be lots of warm feet with all the socks being knitted!!! Linda


Well, so long as we have the internet!!!!!!!!

I too, hope Dawn starts to feel better soon- no good when you get prepared for something and it is cancelled.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I have just jumped in quickly to see how our Julie went.... I just went straight to your posts in answer to others and I see things didnt go well at all. I am so sorry to hear this.
> 
> There is nothing I can say that hasnt been said by others. You did your best. (((((((HUGS))))))))))


I think at least I can say I tried.
Thanks Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> I was told absolutely no caffeine, including chocolate for 3 months. I did it, but it wasn't pretty. Now I am back on limited amounts, plus the Evening Primrose oil, & vitamins E & C. I do know it if I over indulge tho.


 :shock: :shock: NO chocolate for 3 months!! Oh I dont think I can do that. The flushes would have to be worse than this for me to GIVE UP chocolate. :thumbdown:


----------



## Bulldog

Our internet is down at home they can't come to fix it till Thursday afternoon do won't be available much. Went to Dr again yesterday, new stronger antibiotic, hope it starts working soon. Keeping you all in my prayers. ((((Group hug)))))

Dawn, I know how frustrating it is with internet problems. I hope time flies and it gets fixed quickly. There is an empty chair when you aren't here. I pray this new antibiotic works. I got one today too, so will pray for us both at the same time.


----------



## TNS

tami_ohio said:


> So true, so true! And I never could stand on my head, so I won't even try. I would either end up in the spa, or dead.


.......so,....if that's the case we just have to lie down....... :XD:


----------



## Bulldog

MaChristie, thank you so much for the cookie recipe. It is copied and saved to files.

Kathy, your socks are so pretty and such great work. I love the colors. Hope to try the two circular method with next pair. You be safe out on the road. I always lift you, David, and Mary in prayer for traveling mercies.

Julie, On the Wings of a Dove could not have said it better. My heart breaks that your heart is broken. In a way, Fale has been gone for a long time. The Fale you loved and knew is not hear anymore. Maybe God is looking out for your best interests and wants for you to get in this new and better home and enjoy the rest of your life. The ones we loved are never gone as long as we keep them alive in our memories. Praying for you ((((((((JULIE))))))))))


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


I'm so so sorry Julie that you have received more bad news . I think it's time for you to rest and let your self heal and start taking care of yourself knowing that you tried your hardest to sort everything out . You have a busy couple of weeks ahead of you hopefully concentrating on your move will help you through this difficult time Sonja


----------



## Bulldog

Gwen, I love the color of your socks. It will be interesting to see the patterns you chose for the rest of it.
I have been watching you tube all night on sock heels and they all are swirling in my head. I wish Sox Therapist had a written pattern for a sock. I loved the German Short Row and the Japanese short row but since I said I would try all of them think I will stick to thee pattern for the W&T since I have never done it so will start on it tomorrow. Jim is going to grill steak, since we are supposed to have a warm pretty day. Rain is predicted for Thursday. I have done nothing today. I just haven felt good. The cough continues as do the h/as. Hope this second round of antibiotics work. If not, I will definitely go in next week.
We enjoyed our SS supper last night. It was good to be with friends and always good to eat someone else's cooking. My chocolate cake was a big hit.
Guess I will call it a day and go to bed. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> MaChristie, thank you so much for the cookie recipe. It is copied and saved to files.
> 
> Kathy, your socks are so pretty and such great work. I love the colors. Hope to try the two circular method with next pair. You be safe out on the road. I always lift you, David, and Mary in prayer for traveling mercies.
> 
> Julie, On the Wings of a Dove could not have said it better. My heart breaks that your heart is broken. In a way, Fale has been gone for a long time. The Fale you loved and knew is not hear anymore. Maybe God is looking out for your best interests and wants for you to get in this new and better home and enjoy the rest of your life. The ones we loved are never gone as long as we keep them alive in our memories. Praying for you ((((((((JULIE))))))))))


Thanks Betty! Just at the moment I am making sure I have some green veges- and possibly the rest of the tin of salmon I opened earlier, for supper. I am aware I have been finding it hard to eat in the heat- but this evening is a little cooler- Part of the attempt to look after myself!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I'm so so sorry Julie that you have received more bad news . I think it's time for you to rest and let your self heal and start taking care of yourself knowing that you tried your hardest to sort everything out . You have a busy couple of weeks ahead of you hopefully concentrating on your move will help you through this difficult time Sonja


One thing, I guess, Sonja- I don't need to feel guilty, not being with him, he was so adamant he wants to be with his sister's children. It is just not what I had anticipated in 2012, when we renewed our vows. That was May and he was in Australia for about a month, by the July. But when I look back a lot of what he was saying to me was a leave taking. He has always had a strong sense of premonition. 
I hope to know one way or the other on the new house, tomorrow. I will go down early for my blood test, then over to the Ministry.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I'm so so sorry Julie that you have received more bad news . I think it's time for you to rest and let your self heal and start taking care of yourself knowing that you tried your hardest to sort everything out . You have a busy couple of weeks ahead of you hopefully concentrating on your move will help you through this difficult time Sonja


One thing, I guess, Sonja- I don't need to feel guilty, not being with him, he was so adamant he wants to be with his sister's children. It is just not what I had anticipated in 2012, when we renewed our vows. That was May and he was in Australia for about a month, by the July. But when I look back a lot of what he was saying to me was a leave taking. He has always had a strong sense of premonition. 
I hope to know one way or the other on the new house, tomorrow. I will go down early for my blood test, then over to the Ministry.


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Daralene. One of our maintenance men came this afternoon. He said he was pretty sure the problem wasn't in our apartment but one of the breakers coming in from the outside. He said if he had the piece he'd fix it today otherwise. We'd have to wait until he got the part. We'll see what happens tonight and tomorrow!
> Junek


I hope you get your internet fixed soon . Isn't it amazing how much we miss all this technology when it starts playing up . If mine went down I would have to resort to the old fashioned way 😄 of using the telephone to keep in touch with my family who are spread from here to Sweden, Malta , and Holland .


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> Hi Caren. No snow here but pretty cold (for us). Tonight we are promised rain and then warming up for the weekend. Don't think I could manage your amount of snow. Stay warm! xx


I wonder if you have snow now as it was forecast in places over night . We have had it for the last couple of days although it's mainly frozen ice now as it turned to slush then froze


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


Well that is all very sad and horribly hard for you to deal with. But at least you now know where you stnad and what you are having to come to terms with and accept. And your knowledge of what Fale and Lupe are both like means that you know that it is not the Fale you married who you are being kept from. You know where I am if you want to talk at any time.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I wonder if you have snow now as it was forecast in places over night . We have had it for the last couple of days although it's mainly frozen ice now as it turned to slush then froze


That does not sound very nice! It is obviously still pretty cold.


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Did my errands this afternoon after the snow stopped. Even was able to get some storage problems solved in the van. When through a few things and now will reload the van so I can go back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to driving in the snow but it wont be too long and spring will be here.
> 
> Will post pic of socks I am doing. Should be done with them by now but being lazy about knitting.
> 
> Hugs and best wishes to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


What beautiful socks love the wool you have used . The colours are gorgeous . They look nice and warm which is what you need in the weather you are having . Stay safe on them roads . Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well that is all very sad and horribly hard for you to deal with. But at least you now know where you stnad and what you are having to come to terms with and accept. And your knowledge of what Fale and Lupe are both like means that you know that it is not the Fale you married who you are being kept from. You know where I am if you want to talk at any time.


Thank you Margaret! I have just had some tea- and will head through and lie down. Thank goodness it is cooler- only 24 C in the house, and down to 21 outside- but the forecast is it will be around 27 again tomorrow, and Friday when I must get down to the doctor- I will if necessary catch a taxi, I think if it is seriously hot. You must find it funny that I don't handle 27 well! But it is often the humidity that comes as well- although with the drought that is not excessive!


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> After struggling all weekend trying to knit I finally was able to get a pair of socks (fingering weight ) started last night and have knit some on today. I'm using different patterns from my Socks a la Carte book. The cuff is just a basic K2, P2. The leg is a repeat called Triangulate. Have completely decided on what the foot & heel all be yet but have plenty of time yet to decide; still have about 4-5 inches to do on the leg. Using US 3/2.75 mm needles.


More lovely socks . Colours are beautiful


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> Our internet is down at home they can't come to fix it till Thursday afternoon do won't be available much. Went to Dr again yesterday, new stronger antibiotic, hope it starts working soon. Keeping you all in my prayers. ((((Group hug)))))
> 
> Dawn, I know how frustrating it is with internet problems. I hope time flies and it gets fixed quickly. There is an empty chair when you aren't here. I pray this new antibiotic works. I got one today too, so will pray for us both at the same time.


Betty I hope the antibiotics work for you and for Dawn and that you both start feeling a lot better very soon Sonja


----------



## darowil

We seem to have been spending a lot of time talking about socks. Had a meeting with my main partner for Feats in Socks and the now we have booked ourselves into another community centre for Feats in Socks 2 a couple of months later! This is a smaller site so not as many socks needed. ANd the organisation we have done for this will be much th esame as for the second one. They are both in our local council which means the same assistance in adverstisng etc is availble so we will know what we can do by th etime the second one comes up.


----------



## darowil

nittergma said:


> Hi Kathy, If the weather doesn't get real cold maybe they'll be able to keep up with the roads. For some reason I got an automated call about I 75 being closed till further notice because of an accident then I saw on the news that an overpass collapsed! I'm not sure why they called here but did you hear about it?


That doesn't sound good! Guess its an accident! Just not the type you expect to close a road.
Saw where Bonnie posted that only a truck driver injured- missed out being crished by split second.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: :shock: NO chocolate for 3 months!! Oh I dont think I can do that. The flushes would have to be worse than this for me to GIVE UP chocolate. :thumbdown:


same here


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope to know one way or the other on the new house, tomorrow. I will go down early for my blood test, then over to the Ministry.


Julie if the Ministry won't come to the fore for this place it might be an indication to look at a 2 bedroom place after the unhappy news of today. Assuming you can get 2 bedroom places with outside space for a dog.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> The upshot is that he is very angry with me- does not want to talk or see me- so there is very little I can do. I have withdrawn my applications to the Tribunal- because they considered he was of sound mind, and I was not prepared to point out that this was the same doctor who on previous documents had said he had severe Alzheimers. It was too complex to try and point that out, and besides I did not want to humiliate Fale.


I am so sorry. Prayers and {{{{hugs}}}} even more.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! I have just had some tea- and will head through and lie down. Thank goodness it is cooler- only 24 C in the house, and down to 21 outside- but the forecast is it will be around 27 again tomorrow, and Friday when I must get down to the doctor- I will if necessary catch a taxi, I think if it is seriously hot. You must find it funny that I don't handle 27 well! But it is often the humidity that comes as well- although with the drought that is not excessive!


27 is lovely especiallythis time of the year! Indeed I have a breeze coming in and very comfortable in here at 28.7. But I do know how different a temepertaure feels in a different place. English low 30s are horrid whereas here I don;t anything of them.


----------



## darowil

My version of Hilary4s hat.
It's not as good as Hilary's but we think it is to do with a difference in yarn weight. Her' second yarn was probably heavier than she thought thus giving more a puffy effect.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> One thing, I guess, Sonja- I don't need to feel guilty, not being with him, he was so adamant he wants to be with his sister's children. It is just not what I had anticipated in 2012, when we renewed our vows. That was May and he was in Australia for about a month, by the July. But when I look back a lot of what he was saying to me was a leave taking. He has always had a strong sense of premonition.
> I hope to know one way or the other on the new house, tomorrow. I will go down early for my blood test, then over to the Ministry.


More waiting and wondering just not what you need right now . I get so angry when you can't just get a straight answer . I know I shouldn't but I do . Why do people with a little bit of power like to make everything so complicated . I just hope that the next few weeks will pass quickly and before you know it you will be sat in your new home with Ringo and building new happy memories 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everyone .No new snow over night but it is still lingering from a couple of days ago . It turned to slush and has now frozen . My knee is a 100% better than it was still giving me twinges when I bend it but I don't need any painkillers . I'm staying in doors again today not even going to attempt walking on ice . Son is a lot better so he's back at work .So now all I have to do is wait for the nurse again .she was here on Monday to check my husband over , and check his sugar level it has gone down but still high so she is back today and taking blood to check how his kidneys are doing . His arms are like pin cushions from all the needles he gets . 
I would just like to say thank you to Machriste for the gluten free recipe I have given it to my son 
Julie I have my fingers crossed hope things start to go better from now on 
Hope today is the day that all of you who are ill start to feel better 
And I love all them gorgeous socks being made the colours are beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh, I love the colour of your socks. I am glad you have managed to knit.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> I wonder if you have snow now as it was forecast in places over night . We have had it for the last couple of days although it's mainly frozen ice now as it turned to slush then froze


That is very nasty and very dangerous :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi all, 20 pages to go, but I thought I would post a couple of happy shots of Serena... cheer us all up. These were taken this evening sitting outside. As you can see I have a porta cot set up as a playpen.


----------



## Normaedern

That is a very pretty hat, Darowil. I like it a lot :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> I wonder if you have snow now as it was forecast in places over night . We have had it for the last couple of days although it's mainly frozen ice now as it turned to slush then froze


No, still no snow and no rain either just a very dull grey morning. Not sure how cold it is as I haven't stuck my nose outside yet! Hope it brightens up a bit as I'm off to meet my walking group shortly for a walk along the river. I'm sure it's going to be pretty muddy. Your frozen slush sounds horrible, take care, we don't want you falling again.


----------



## Normaedern

Sugar, that did cheer me up :lol:


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> My version of Hilary4s hat.
> It's not as good as Hilary's but we think it is to do with a difference in yarn weight. Her' second yarn was probably heavier than she thought thus giving more a puffy effect.


Great hat Margaret, I love the soft colours you've used.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> It was hard that he was so angry- but maybe that is how the illness is progressing- I think I am strong enough to be their scapegoat- but it does rankle.


I'm sure it is the illness and Lupe dripping poison in his ear too. As others have said, hang on to your memories Julie, you know this is not your Fale reacting like this, it's the dementia. It says so much about you that you didn't want to humiliate Fale. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> My version of Hilary4s hat.
> It's not as good as Hilary's but we think it is to do with a difference in yarn weight. Her' second yarn was probably heavier than she thought thus giving more a puffy effect.


Looking good Margaret!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, 20 pages to go, but I thought I would post a couple of happy shots of Serena... cheer us all up. These were taken this evening sitting outside. As you can see I have a porta cot set up as a playpen.


Beautiful as always! She's really losing the baby look isn't she, they grow up way too fast.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> My version of Hilary4s hat.
> It's not as good as Hilary's but we think it is to do with a difference in yarn weight. Her' second yarn was probably heavier than she thought thus giving more a puffy effect.


Your hat is just as good as Hilary's just a bit different .I think it's lovely


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, 20 pages to go, but I thought I would post a couple of happy shots of Serena... cheer us all up. These were taken this evening sitting outside. As you can see I have a porta cot set up as a playpen.


What a beautiful smile definitely cheered me up this morning


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, 20 pages to go, but I thought I would post a couple of happy shots of Serena... cheer us all up. These were taken this evening sitting outside. As you can see I have a porta cot set up as a playpen.


She sure is growing up- they grow up so quickly especially in this first year (well 9 months here). And looking so happy.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Julie if the Ministry won't come to the fore for this place it might be an indication to look at a 2 bedroom place after the unhappy news of today. Assuming you can get 2 bedroom places with outside space for a dog.


The dog becomes a major issue if I have to start looking over.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry. Prayers and {{{{hugs}}}} even more.


Thank you Norma.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy dawn - hopefully you are back in the pink with the stronger antibiotic real soon. --- sam


Ditto from me too please


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> 27 is lovely especiallythis time of the year! Indeed I have a breeze coming in and very comfortable in here at 28.7. But I do know how different a temepertaure feels in a different place. English low 30s are horrid whereas here I don;t anything of them.


It is all so relative, isn't it!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> More waiting and wondering just not what you need right now . I get so angry when you can't just get a straight answer . I know I shouldn't but I do . Why do people with a little bit of power like to make everything so complicated . I just hope that the next few weeks will pass quickly and before you know it you will be sat in your new home with Ringo and building new happy memories
> Sonja


It is annoying because twice I had mentioned the figure of $400 a week, and no one batted an eyelid- it was only when I went in with the written figures that the limits were mentioned- put it down to experience perhaps?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> My version of Hilary4s hat.
> It's not as good as Hilary's but we think it is to do with a difference in yarn weight. Her' second yarn was probably heavier than she thought thus giving more a puffy effect.


I still think it looks pretty good on you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everyone .No new snow over night but it is still lingering from a couple of days ago . It turned to slush and has now frozen . My knee is a 100% better than it was still giving me twinges when I bend it but I don't need any painkillers . I'm staying in doors again today not even going to attempt walking on ice . Son is a lot better so he's back at work .So now all I have to do is wait for the nurse again .she was here on Monday to check my husband over , and check his sugar level it has gone down but still high so she is back today and taking blood to check how his kidneys are doing . His arms are like pin cushions from all the needles he gets .
> I would just like to say thank you to Machriste for the gluten free recipe I have given it to my son
> Julie I have my fingers crossed hope things start to go better from now on
> Hope today is the day that all of you who are ill start to feel better
> And I love all them gorgeous socks being made the colours are beautiful
> Sonja


I am glad Sonja, that the knee is improving so, but wise to keep clear of the ice! I wonder how things have gone for DH today?
I think it is partly how one looks at things- at least I am gradually getting to knowns rather than unknowns- certainties are easier on the stress levels I suspect. It is good to know that so many around the globe care about what is happening to me.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, 20 pages to go, but I thought I would post a couple of happy shots of Serena... cheer us all up. These were taken this evening sitting outside. As you can see I have a porta cot set up as a playpen.


so close to being on her feet! Lovely to see her as always!


----------



## sugarsugar

kehinkle said:


> Yes, happened north of Cincinnati. My DD2 told me about it. Was lucky that more weren't hurt. Guess it happened early in the morning.
> 
> BTW, my socks finally posted on the last page, if anyone wants to see them.
> 
> Kathy


 :thumbup: They are looking great.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I'm sure it is the illness and Lupe dripping poison in his ear too. As others have said, hang on to your memories Julie, you know this is not your Fale reacting like this, it's the dementia. It says so much about you that you didn't want to humiliate Fale. {{{hugs}}}


Wise words- thanks Kate! And thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> After struggling all weekend trying to knit I finally was able to get a pair of socks (fingering weight ) started last night and have knit some on today. I'm using different patterns from my Socks a la Carte book. The cuff is just a basic K2, P2. The leg is a repeat called Triangulate. Have completely decided on what the foot & heel all be yet but have plenty of time yet to decide; still have about 4-5 inches to do on the leg. Using US 3/2.75 mm needles.


 :thumbup:

Am glad to hear that you are up to knitting again Gwen. Take care.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold and grey Surrey.

Julie, I am sorry to hear the Tribuneral did not go as you had hoped. Wishing you better things for the future.

I am off to the Pain Management clinic this afternoon (with my knitting).

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all. x


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and grey Surrey.
> 
> Julie, I am sorry to hear the Tribuneral did not go as you had hoped. Wishing you better things for the future.
> 
> I am off to the Pain Management clinic this afternoon (with my knitting).
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all. x


I could not really argue my point- when Fale was so adamant that the marriage is over, it did not seem right to deny what he was saying- just so sad that I have not had the chance to see him face to face, but also I am concerned that his temper is a lot less certain than in old days- I no longer really know him. But life has a habit of carrying on- I now have to sort out where on earth I am living.
I am glad the Pain Management Clinic seems to be working for you- possibly I should be making enquiries to see if we have them here!
My next appointment with the doctor is Friday- it has been a busy week one thing and another
Are you still working on the doll for LM? I seem to remember you said you were making another one. Oh for a peaceful life- maybe one day?


----------



## sugarsugar

marking my spot at page 86


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, 20 pages to go, but I thought I would post a couple of happy shots of Serena... cheer us all up. These were taken this evening sitting outside. As you can see I have a porta cot set up as a playpen.


She's such a smiler! Certainly brightens up a grey day here. Thanks for letting us share her!


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Don't know if I will get this in before my battery does but here goes.
> 
> Julie, so sorry things haven't gone well for you. Sometimes memories are all we have of one we love. Hugs for you.
> 
> Dawn, hope the new meds work. Hate to hear that the docs keep putting off your procedures. Hugs to you and Dave.
> 
> Keep forgetting to thank all who sent Christmas cards. I finally got home to get them and enjoyed opening them all.
> 
> Did my errands this afternoon after the snow stopped. Even was able to get some storage problems solved in the van. When through a few things and now will reload the van so I can go back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to driving in the snow but it wont be too long and spring will be here.
> 
> Will post pic of socks I am doing. Should be done with them by now but being lazy about knitting.
> 
> Hugs and best wishes to all.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


It's always such a treat to hear from you, Kathy. I hope the roads are clear for you and Lila. And you have enough loads to keep you busy.
Lovely socks. I'm still knitting mine top down on dpns. I know I'd have a knotted mess if I tried magic loop or 2 circulars. And unknotting sock yarn is no fun!!
Hugs for you and a head rub for sweet Lila,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning from a frosty Chicagoland. DGS stayed overnight last night -- we had a great time. He's beginning to read to us instead of vice versa. Sure is fun. He then slept from 7:30 to 6:30 and woke up very chipper. We made pancakes together and after watching one episode of Paw Patrol, we'll get dressed for school. His Mom had a meeting downtown last night plus a staff dinner, so probably didn't get in until after 10:00.

Time to get some things organized today...part of the reason is to see if I can find the missing ornaments purchased as a memento of the water park we went to as our Thanksgiving family weekend. They disappeared right after wrapping them (DH) so who knows where they've been carefully put away. I was afraid they got into one of the holiday packages, but no one has said so...time to do a complete search.

Hope everyone is feeling a little bit better today than yesterday...let is dawn as a bright new day for us all. This year has just got to start getting better for many on here.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I really did not have any opportunity to speak, because the emphasis, rightly had been on letting Fale be heard- I guess everything will be resolved in time- I will learn to live without him.


I know it's so difficult. And with the stress of moving added, I think you're doing wonderfully well. Please remember, we're always here with a soft shoulder to lean on and ready ears to listen to your memories of happier times.
I hope our prayers and virtual hugs can help in some small way.
God bless.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://blog.deramores.com/how-to-crochet/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=21-01-15-Wink-Blog-US

For all those who are wanting to learn how to crochet!


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Julie : I know that I don't post often but I couldn't let this pass. You know that you have done your best for Fale. Remember the good times and treasure them; but be realistic. When my late husband past shortly after my Dad; my Mom cautioned me "Don't make him a hero. Remember both the good and the not so good". I'm sure there was a bit of both. Forgive, accept and move on. Perhaps it is fortuitous that this move has come up now. Take it as a sign that this is the time for a new start for an all new Julie (and Ringo). We are all here for moral support. We care so much. It will get better and This Too Will Pass (not be forgotten; just pass). Onward and upward. God Bless.
> Trisha


It sounds like your mom gave some good advice. What a grand reply to Julie while she's dealing with this. I never could have expressed this as well as you did.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the photo of our Serena....but I also liked the sight of sunshine and summer outfits. We Will get through the winter...we WILL get through the winter. I think I need to plan to road trip to Knoxville, TN -- two brother live in that area so I will go visit them and get some sunshine...they're just far enough south of us that their spring starts the end of February...'ll follow the crocus buds!


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> We're supposed to get the big storm tomorrow/tomorrow night, but I'm not holding my breath for snow...we'll see, I guess. I suspect it will all go north and east.
> 
> Yesterday I spent clearing out/cleaning the work room, so that if I do get time to work back there, it will at least be orderly! Organized the yarn stash--have three big tubs and a basket, separated by weight, and must get back to my knitting soon...
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need, whether an ailment of the body, heart, or soul.


I've been thinking your daughter's friend who was hurt in the accident. How is she doing?
If my memory is right, she had multiple breaks?
I keep forgetting to ask about her.
Sounds like you got a lot accomplished.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> We're still having an on again, off again problem with the breaker. Very frustrating. Havens founded the problem yet. Our maintenance man is off today but tomorrow, I'm going to tell him to do what he has to do to find the problem. It's getting to be a nuisance!! And what little patience I have is gone. It's getting on my last nerve!!
> Sorry to vent when others have it so much worse, like poor Josephine and Mr. P with no heat!!
> Junek
> 
> I am so sorry, June. I know how frustrating this is. Praying they get it fixed soon.


Thanks, Betty. We'll see what today holds. Hopefully, the maintenance man had the part and it's already fixed.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a frosty Chicagoland. DGS stayed overnight last night -- we had a great time. He's beginning to read to us instead of vice versa. Sure is fun. He then slept from 7:30 to 6:30 and woke up very chipper. We made pancakes together and after watching one episode of Paw Patrol, we'll get dressed for school. His Mom had a meeting downtown last night plus a staff dinner, so probably didn't get in until after 10:00.
> 
> Time to get some things organized today...part of the reason is to see if I can find the missing ornaments purchased as a memento of the water park we went to as our Thanksgiving family weekend. They disappeared right after wrapping them (DH) so who knows where they've been carefully put away. I was afraid they got into one of the holiday packages, but no one has said so...time to do a complete search.
> 
> That happens in my house to , I put something down and it just disappears ,
> I search every where and can't find it ,then months later I will just find it when I'm not even looking for it .


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> And as I said somewhere else, I was not prepared to humiliate him, by pointing out that same doctors other assessment of his illness. Thanks for the hugs, and for understanding , Rookie- it is a very sad day.


Your concern and love for Fale shows in the fact that you let him keep his pride. That takes a special person when speaking up might have changed the outcome in your favor!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> http://blog.deramores.com/how-to-crochet/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=21-01-15-Wink-Blog-US
> 
> For all those who are wanting to learn how to crochet!


I've already bookmarked this as I'm trying to learn to crochet but other things keep getting in the way . But I am determined to practise a couple of times a week .Hopefully


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> After struggling all weekend trying to knit I finally was able to get a pair of socks (fingering weight ) started last night and have knit some on today. I'm using different patterns from my Socks a la Carte book. The cuff is just a basic K2, P2. The leg is a repeat called Triangulate. Have completely decided on what the foot & heel all be yet but have plenty of time yet to decide; still have about 4-5 inches to do on the leg. Using US 3/2.75 mm needles.


I love the yarn, Gwen. I might have to break down and order that book. I tend to knit the same old boring socks...I should venture into doing different ones so I'm not bored!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> The first thing I try when having problems is turn off the modem (as my iPad wasn't working either I knew it was not the computer) and leave it for a minute or two and then switch it back on- this resets it somehow I gather. Don't know why it works, but it does.


Sometimes I have to do that with my dvr. And my son also told me, if my computer wouldn't connect with the modem, he said turn the computer off for a while. I jokingly said so it could heal itself and he laughed and said basically that's what it did. But resetting itself is what he meant, of course!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> I hope you get your internet fixed soon . Isn't it amazing how much we miss all this technology when it starts playing up . If mine went down I would have to resort to the old fashioned way 😄 of using the telephone to keep in touch with my family who are spread from here to Sweden, Malta , and Holland .


And unless you have the right phone plan, those would wide calls would be expensive! And except for the monthly fee for the internet, messaging and sending photos is free.
I hope our problem is solved!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> My version of Hilary4s hat.
> It's not as good as Hilary's but we think it is to do with a difference in yarn weight. Her' second yarn was probably heavier than she thought thus giving more a puffy effect.


Very nice!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everyone .No new snow over night but it is still lingering from a couple of days ago . It turned to slush and has now frozen . My knee is a 100% better than it was still giving me twinges when I bend it but I don't need any painkillers . I'm staying in doors again today not even going to attempt walking on ice . Son is a lot better so he's back at work .So now all I have to do is wait for the nurse again .she was here on Monday to check my husband over , and check his sugar level it has gone down but still high so she is back today and taking blood to check how his kidneys are doing . His arms are like pin cushions from all the needles he gets .
> I would just like to say thank you to Machriste for the gluten free recipe I have given it to my son
> Julie I have my fingers crossed hope things start to go better from now on
> Hope today is the day that all of you who are ill start to feel better
> And I love all them gorgeous socks being made the colours are beautiful
> Sonja


I'm glad your knee is less painful today..good idea to stay inside!
And wonderful news about your son. 
I'm surprised they haven't put in a pict line for your husband so they won't have to puncture his skin every time they draw blood, etc. I'm sure I probably didn't spell that right. One of our retired nurses can correct me, I'm sure!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, 20 pages to go, but I thought I would post a couple of happy shots of Serena... cheer us all up. These were taken this evening sitting outside. As you can see I have a porta cot set up as a playpen.


She's getting to be such a big girl...she's such a joy!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/1041/result/5577.html

just for fun! Some of these are sayings here in the USA too so now we know where they came from.


----------



## Gweniepooh

One construction worker was killed also.


darowil said:


> That doesn't sound good! Guess its an accident! Just not the type you expect to close a road.
> Saw where Bonnie posted that only a truck driver injured- missed out being crished by split second.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Looking good Margaret....nice hat and beautiful lady. Hope Hilary4 will make the pattern available.


darowil said:


> My version of Hilary4s hat.
> It's not as good as Hilary's but we think it is to do with a difference in yarn weight. Her' second yarn was probably heavier than she thought thus giving more a puffy effect.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love her beautiful smile. And look at her standing! Time has passed so quickly; can't believe our beautiful Serena has grown so much!


sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, 20 pages to go, but I thought I would post a couple of happy shots of Serena... cheer us all up. These were taken this evening sitting outside. As you can see I have a porta cot set up as a playpen.


----------



## Swedenme

Well I am finally keeping one of my new year resolutions .I am off to the local church on Friday to hand over some of my knitted baby knits .A group of woman run a charity to help families in crisis and are asking for donations .Im a bit nervous as it's the first time I am actually giving my knitted items to someone I don't know . I hope they accept them


----------



## Bulldog

This is a beautiful hat, Margaret on a beautiful lady.

Cathy, Serena just gets cuter by each photo. I just love that big smile with the two little teeth.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Well I am finally keeping one of my new year resolutions .I am off to the local church on Friday to hand over some of my knitted baby knits .A group of woman run a charity to help families in crisis and are asking for donations .Im a bit nervous as it's the first time I am actually giving my knitted items to someone I don't know . I hope they accept them


They will love them as we do! :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> That was my thought, and Julie, he would not be so angry if he didn't still love you, if his love was gone, he would not be moved to that emotion.


Oh, Poledra, that is such wisdom-- see, Julie, focus on these words and let the rest just go. Lupe may get her just desserts much sooner because she is dealing with a man with dementia and they are VERY hard to deal with. All this being manipulated by Lupe may make him move farther into the void. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That was my thought, and Julie, he would not be so angry if he didn't still love you, if his love was gone, he would not be moved to that emotion.


I think that is right you can only hate a person to the degree you love them.


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/1041/result/5577.html
> 
> just for fun! Some of these are sayings here in the USA too so now we know where they came from.


I think I'm British!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bulldog said:


> Our internet is down at home they can't come to fix it till Thursday afternoon do won't be available much. Went to Dr again yesterday, new stronger antibiotic, hope it starts working soon. Keeping you all in my prayers. ((((Group hug)))))
> 
> Dawn, I know how frustrating it is with internet problems. I hope time flies and it gets fixed quickly. There is an empty chair when you aren't here. I pray this new antibiotic works. I got one today too, so will pray for us both at the same time.


Are your sinuses still giving you grief? Get better soon, you've been sick too long.


----------



## Bulldog

I love the yarn, Gwen. I might have to break down and order that book. I tend to knit the same old boring socks...I should venture into doing different ones so I'm not bored!!
Junek

I want them too, June. Maybe with my birthday or mother's day money. LOL!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> The first thing I try when having problems is turn off the modem (as my iPad wasn't working either I knew it was not the computer) and leave it for a minute or two and then switch it back on- this resets it somehow I gather. Don't know why it works, but it does.


We had shut the modem of several times durning the day. They are changing something to do with the speed of the Internet, I learned last night. Those of us that have the slower fast speed are having problems. Just another way for them to get more money from us. My area will be the last to get the new internet,so will have to wait and deal with it for now.


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> They will love them as we do! :thumbup:


Thank you . It's been something I've wanted to do for a while and I have been putting it off .Then I saw the notice and thought go along and see what they say . If they like them I will knit some more


----------



## Gweniepooh

TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> It was hard that he was so angry- but maybe that is how the illness is progressing- I think I am strong enough to be their scapegoat- but it does rankle.


Julie, showing anger is definitely part of dementia, so yes, it could have been. It isn't something that presents every day, but it is part of it. You are a very strong woman. It does hurt. And it is ok for you to be angry about it. For a while. I would be surprised if you didn't. Do your best to remember Fale as he was, and all the good memories you have of your time together, as that will add to your strength. We love you, and you both continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Bulldog

Bonnie, I am still struggling with the cough and sinus h/a, so thought it would be good to take another round of antibiotics. If this doesn't do it, I am definitely going to make an appointment with the Dr.

Today is supposed to be warm, so Jim is grilling out. All I have to do is prepare side dishes which are all easy.
I plan to start my sock heel today and am gonna do the FLK. I I will put in a lifeline but have read instuctions and watched videos numerous times last night. I think I am making something simple hard. So I am gonna take a deep breathe and as (Agnes I think) said just go line by line with my computer beside me. I just don't think I want to do the W&T. So off to wash a load of clothes and play for a while. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Well I am finally keeping one of my new year resolutions .I am off to the local church on Friday to hand over some of my knitted baby knits .A group of woman run a charity to help families in crisis and are asking for donations .Im a bit nervous as it's the first time I am actually giving my knitted items to someone I don't know . I hope they accept them


As beautifully as you knit, someone will be delighted to get those little things!!
Hope the ice is gone by then!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> I love the yarn, Gwen. I might have to break down and order that book. I tend to knit the same old boring socks...I should venture into doing different ones so I'm not bored!!
> Junek
> 
> I want them too, June. Maybe with my birthday or mother's day money. LOL!


I keep getting side tracked. I've still got about half my Christmas money left so I think I'll break down and buy the sock book.
I did buy some sock yarn but I have so much yarn now, I'll never live long enough to use it all.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, Good job getting your stash and room sorted. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Tami, It's always a special time when the anniversary of a death comes up. How lovely that you stopped by the cemetery. I wish we didn't have to suffer the loss of those we love but it does seem to be one of the sure things we will go through. Accept a hug as you remember your father.


Thank you for the hug!


----------



## jknappva

Since it's been a while since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought I'd share some today.
Enjoy.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> pleasant dreams - hope we don't wake up to snow. --- sam


 :lol: You didn't hope hard enough Sam! I got up to zero visibility! It has pretty well stopped now. The snow plow just went thru. I am debating if I want to go shopping or wait. Will probably wait. It's time to make more bread anyway.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> But that is a something wonderful to plan for and look forward too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Well I am finally keeping one of my new year resolutions .I am off to the local church on Friday to hand over some of my knitted baby knits .A group of woman run a charity to help families in crisis and are asking for donations .Im a bit nervous as it's the first time I am actually giving my knitted items to someone I don't know . I hope they accept them


Of course they will welcome them, they are beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern

June, I always enjoy your sister's photos. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Margaret, lovely hat, nice color combination.
Sugar, Serena gets cuter with every photo, growing so fast.
Purple, hope the pain clinic goes well.
Julie, good luck with the housing people. 

Well, off to Lloydminster to do some shopping, seems we are running low on lots of stuff as I haven't been there since before Christmas.
Talk later, have a good day.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Was that nice or naughty of him?


Well, not yesterday, but he could have kept what I have now! :-D When I got up, there was no way I was going anywhere, as you could see the snow/not quite slush on the road. Now the snow has stopped and the plow has been thru. It would mostly be the driveway that would cause me problems now. I can't get the snow blower out to clear the driveway, and it is pretty heavy for me to handle anyway. I could use better tires on my vehicle, so for the most part, I am just not going out when it gets like this. Of course, if I REALLY want to go, I do! But I am very careful, knowing the tires, and I have gotten a lot more sensible about driving in bad weather than I was 30 years ago! :-D


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> It must be difficult spending so much time in different places. I would never remember to do what I need to do when I return to the place that I need to be in to do it. Does that make sense it sounds a bit like double dutch to me?


Well, I understood it perfectly! :-D Remember that boundry stuff we were talking about the other day? I think that would fit.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so very sorry. Warm hugs and remember we are here for you.
> Gwen and Kathy, love the colors in your socks.
> DH and I have colds so quiet day.


Sending healing prayers for you both.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: :shock: NO chocolate for 3 months!! Oh I dont think I can do that. The flushes would have to be worse than this for me to GIVE UP chocolate. :thumbdown:


Well, that wasn't the main reason I had to give it up. Sam, surf on by this bit. I had breast pain. There was no problem other than extreme fluctuation of hormones. I gave up my tea and my chocolate. For 3 months. And the pain went away. So when I over do the caffeine again, my body lets me know it again! And then I back off again, but don't totally quit. I don't drink tea every day any more. I grew up drinking iced tea every day of my life. I had gone to almost total decaf about 15 years ago. Then when we are out in the RV, the fridge is so small that there isn't room for both tea and water. So I drink water, and make a cup of tea if I want it. That made it easy to stop making ice tea at home. I always have water in the fridge. If I make iced tea, and it's in the fridge, that is all I will drink, so I don't make it.

But the evening primrose oil, and the vitamins e & c keep things under control for the most part.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Our internet is down at home they can't come to fix it till Thursday afternoon do won't be available much. Went to Dr again yesterday, new stronger antibiotic, hope it starts working soon. Keeping you all in my prayers. ((((Group hug)))))
> 
> Dawn, I know how frustrating it is with internet problems. I hope time flies and it gets fixed quickly. There is an empty chair when you aren't here. I pray this new antibiotic works. I got one today too, so will pray for us both at the same time.


I'm glad you got another antibiotic Betty. Praying you both get better quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> .......so,....if that's the case we just have to lie down....... :XD:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Hi Bonnie: I've looked at the map. Even Lloydminster seems isolated. Are you northeast of there? Did you know that Lloydminster was incorporated by both provinces and was intended to be a British eutopia - center of sobriety?



Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, lovely hat, nice color combination.
> Sugar, Serena gets cuter with every photo, growing so fast.
> Purple, hope the pain clinic goes well.
> Julie, good luck with the housing people.
> 
> Well, off to Lloydminster to do some shopping, seems we are running low on lots of stuff as I haven't been there since before Christmas.
> Talk later, have a good day.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> MaChristie, thank you so much for the cookie recipe. It is copied and saved to files.
> 
> Kathy, your socks are so pretty and such great work. I love the colors. Hope to try the two circular method with next pair. You be safe out on the road. I always lift you, David, and Mary in prayer for traveling mercies.
> 
> Julie, On the Wings of a Dove could not have said it better. My heart breaks that your heart is broken. In a way, Fale has been gone for a long time. The Fale you loved and knew is not hear anymore. Maybe God is looking out for your best interests and wants for you to get in this new and better home and enjoy the rest of your life. The ones we loved are never gone as long as we keep them alive in our memories. Praying for you ((((((((JULIE))))))))))


Well said Betty.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Betty! Just at the moment I am making sure I have some green veges- and possibly the rest of the tin of salmon I opened earlier, for supper. I am aware I have been finding it hard to eat in the heat- but this evening is a little cooler- Part of the attempt to look after myself!


Good. It's time to take care of you, now. I know it's hard to eat when you are upset and hurting, and the heat on top of it, but not eating will make things worse. Snuggle Ringo a bit for me please! And while you are doing that, think of it as a hug from me to you!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> One thing, I guess, Sonja- I don't need to feel guilty, not being with him, he was so adamant he wants to be with his sister's children. It is just not what I had anticipated in 2012, when we renewed our vows. That was May and he was in Australia for about a month, by the July. But when I look back a lot of what he was saying to me was a leave taking. He has always had a strong sense of premonition.
> I hope to know one way or the other on the new house, tomorrow. I will go down early for my blood test, then over to the Ministry.


Perhaps that was Fale's way of telling you, that no matter what happened, he would always love you. Hold that in your heart. Perhaps that was his way of taking care of you, when he couldn't be here to do it himself.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> After struggling all weekend trying to knit I finally was able to get a pair of socks (fingering weight ) started last night and have knit some on today. I'm using different patterns from my Socks a la Carte book. The cuff is just a basic K2, P2. The leg is a repeat called Triangulate. Have completely decided on what the foot & heel all be yet but have plenty of time yet to decide; still have about 4-5 inches to do on the leg. Using US 3/2.75 mm needles.


You are really moving along on those socks. So glad you were able to knit some and hope you aren't too sore from it. Those socks are such gorgeous colors. Wow. Love them.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! I have just had some tea- and will head through and lie down. Thank goodness it is cooler- only 24 C in the house, and down to 21 outside- but the forecast is it will be around 27 again tomorrow, and Friday when I must get down to the doctor- I will if necessary catch a taxi, I think if it is seriously hot. You must find it funny that I don't handle 27 well! But it is often the humidity that comes as well- although with the drought that is not excessive!


I have always had a problem handling the humidity, and we have a lot of humidity, for as close to the lake as we live. When we were in Utah for a few weeks in 2008, it was hot, but the humidity was only 5%. I was acutually quite comfortable. Even at 75°F, if it is very humid, it is too much for me. Glad you will take a taxi if it is to hot.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I didn't even notice that concert was poured- an example I guess of reading what it was meant to say not what it said.


Thank goodness we usually read the word as it would have been written. I've had some good laughs over my own posts but thankfully have been able to get in and edit most, but not all.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> That doesn't sound good! Guess its an accident! Just not the type you expect to close a road.
> Saw where Bonnie posted that only a truck driver injured- missed out being crished by split second.


Unfortunately, a construction worker was crushed under the bridge when it collapsed. The driver was very lucky. So sad for the worker's family, but so lucky there were no others. They were dilberately removing the bridge. It just didn't go as planned.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I hadn't thought of it that way round- I know it hurt, what he was saying.


Of course it did, but you were listening to Lupe, not really him. I pray eventually the good years you had will help to subdue the hurt.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> My version of Hilary4s hat.
> It's not as good as Hilary's but we think it is to do with a difference in yarn weight. Her' second yarn was probably heavier than she thought thus giving more a puffy effect.


I like it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Just got home from a late meeting for work and wanted to check in and check on Julie. I am so very sorry, but you have gotten some wonderful advice and lots of love and caring from all of us here. We will always be here for you.
> Puplover I hope you start feeling better soon.
> Should be lots of warm feet with all the socks being knitted!!! Linda


It seems we were all on the same wave length with knitting socks. Perhaps a lot of cold feet. :XD: :XD: One would almost think we had planned it, but we were just all of the same mind. Even TNS with her darling wee baby socks.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everyone .No new snow over night but it is still lingering from a couple of days ago . It turned to slush and has now frozen . My knee is a 100% better than it was still giving me twinges when I bend it but I don't need any painkillers . I'm staying in doors again today not even going to attempt walking on ice . Son is a lot better so he's back at work .So now all I have to do is wait for the nurse again .she was here on Monday to check my husband over , and check his sugar level it has gone down but still high so she is back today and taking blood to check how his kidneys are doing . His arms are like pin cushions from all the needles he gets .
> I would just like to say thank you to Machriste for the gluten free recipe I have given it to my son
> Julie I have my fingers crossed hope things start to go better from now on
> Hope today is the day that all of you who are ill start to feel better
> And I love all them gorgeous socks being made the colours are beautiful
> Sonja


I kept reading, hoping you would tell us how your knee was. Glad it's so much better! Keeping all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so very sorry. Warm hugs and remember we are here for you.
> Gwen and Kathy, love the colors in your socks.
> DH and I have colds so quiet day.


Hope you both feel well soon. Glad you are taking care as it seems this is a cold that can keep coming back.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, 20 pages to go, but I thought I would post a couple of happy shots of Serena... cheer us all up. These were taken this evening sitting outside. As you can see I have a porta cot set up as a playpen.


Baby smiles are so contagious! I just love seeing pictures of Serena.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Our internet is down at home they can't come to fix it till Thursday afternoon do won't be available much. Went to Dr again yesterday, new stronger antibiotic, hope it starts working soon. Keeping you all in my prayers. ((((Group hug)))))
> 
> Dawn, I know how frustrating it is with internet problems. I hope time flies and it gets fixed quickly. There is an empty chair when you aren't here. I pray this new antibiotic works. I got one today too, so will pray for us both at the same time.


Dawn & Bulldog, Hope you both start feeling better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, I love the color of your socks. It will be interesting to see the patterns you chose for the rest of it.
> I have been watching you tube all night on sock heels and they all are swirling in my head. I wish Sox Therapist had a written pattern for a sock. I loved the German Short Row and the Japanese short row but since I said I would try all of them think I will stick to thee pattern for the W&T since I have never done it so will start on it tomorrow. Jim is going to grill steak, since we are supposed to have a warm pretty day. Rain is predicted for Thursday. I have done nothing today. I just haven felt good. The cough continues as do the h/as. Hope this second round of antibiotics work. If not, I will definitely go in next week.
> We enjoyed our SS supper last night. It was good to be with friends and always good to eat someone else's cooking. My chocolate cake was a big hit.
> Guess I will call it a day and go to bed. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


I stuck with the old fashioned wrap and turn also but like you, do want to try the others. Just wasn't sure how I would adapt them into the pattern on the knitting back across the row since the pattern in the workshop calls for W&T. Won't hurt to master the old way before learning the new ways.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! I have just had some tea- and will head through and lie down. Thank goodness it is cooler- only 24 C in the house, and down to 21 outside- but the forecast is it will be around 27 again tomorrow, and Friday when I must get down to the doctor- I will if necessary catch a taxi, I think if it is seriously hot. You must find it funny that I don't handle 27 well! But it is often the humidity that comes as well- although with the drought that is not excessive!


The humidity makes everything more intense, cold and heat. In the heat it can be like a heavy weight and in the cold it goes right through to the bones.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> We seem to have been spending a lot of time talking about socks. Had a meeting with my main partner for Feats in Socks and the now we have booked ourselves into another community centre for Feats in Socks 2 a couple of months later! This is a smaller site so not as many socks needed. ANd the organisation we have done for this will be much th esame as for the second one. They are both in our local council which means the same assistance in adverstisng etc is availble so we will know what we can do by th etime the second one comes up.


How wonderful. So somehow we are all doing socks during your Feats in Socks planning. All of one mind even across the miles.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> I love the yarn, Gwen. I might have to break down and order that book. I tend to knit the same old boring socks...I should venture into doing different ones so I'm not bored!!
> Junek


June, guess what. I ordered the book from Amazon. It should be here soon. And THEN..... while looking for another book yesterday, I found a copy of it! And it was free. One of the ladies I knit with brought in a be stack of books and leaflets for anyone who wanted them. I didn't even remember it. So if you want it, I will send it to you for what it cost me.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> I wonder if you have snow now as it was forecast in places over night . We have had it for the last couple of days although it's mainly frozen ice now as it turned to slush then froze


No snow over night which is good for the workers. Frozen slush is never fun to drive in at all. It is rather chilly today with the wind chill putting it below zero. Was -22.8c this morning around 6.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> My version of Hilary4s hat.
> It's not as good as Hilary's but we think it is to do with a difference in yarn weight. Her' second yarn was probably heavier than she thought thus giving more a puffy effect.


Great hat and you have such kind eyes Darowil. I imagine puffier is even nicer, but great little hat modeled by a lovely person. Puffier was for the hat, not the eyes. :wink:


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Well I am finally keeping one of my new year resolutions .I am off to the local church on Friday to hand over some of my knitted baby knits .A group of woman run a charity to help families in crisis and are asking for donations .Im a bit nervous as it's the first time I am actually giving my knitted items to someone I don't know . I hope they accept them


I am sure they will be greatfully accepted! There is no reason they should not be. You knit beautifully.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I know it's so difficult. And with the stress of moving added, I think you're doing wonderfully well. Please remember, we're always here with a soft shoulder to lean on and ready ears to listen to your memories of happier times.
> I hope our prayers and virtual hugs can help in some small way.
> God bless.
> Junek


They do, June, thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Your concern and love for Fale shows in the fact that you let him keep his pride. That takes a special person when speaking up might have changed the outcome in your favor!
> Junek


I just wish there were a chance that he still had some respect for me- but I think from what I heard that that is very unlikely.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a while since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought I'd share some today.
> Enjoy.
> Junek


Sundae looks comfortable. And the others look so peaceful and relaxing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Poledra, that is such wisdom-- see, Julie, focus on these words and let the rest just go. Lupe may get her just desserts much sooner because she is dealing with a man with dementia and they are VERY hard to deal with. All this being manipulated by Lupe may make him move farther into the void. My heart goes out to you.


I suspect I will never know.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful. So somehow we are all doing socks during your Feats in Socks planning. All of one mind even across the miles.


 :thumbup: :lol: It's an epidemic! The good kind!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I think that is right you can only hate a person to the degree you love them.


I find that thought quite hard to contemplate.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, showing anger is definitely part of dementia, so yes, it could have been. It isn't something that presents every day, but it is part of it. You are a very strong woman. It does hurt. And it is ok for you to be angry about it. For a while. I would be surprised if you didn't. Do your best to remember Fale as he was, and all the good memories you have of your time together, as that will add to your strength. We love you, and you both continue to be in my prayers.


Strong, maybe, but very close to tears at present.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a while since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought I'd share some today.
> Enjoy.
> Junek


Your sister's photos are always so lovely, June!


----------



## iamsam

I went to bed about ten o'clock the night before - not sure why I was up and posting - won't happen too often probably. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Sam you must be sick- or not yet gone to bed! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, lovely hat, nice color combination.
> Sugar, Serena gets cuter with every photo, growing so fast.
> Purple, hope the pain clinic goes well.
> Julie, good luck with the housing people.
> 
> Well, off to Lloydminster to do some shopping, seems we are running low on lots of stuff as I haven't been there since before Christmas.
> Talk later, have a good day.


I've had so many knock backs lately, Bonnie- I am quite nervous- but nothing ventured...


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Good. It's time to take care of you, now. I know it's hard to eat when you are upset and hurting, and the heat on top of it, but not eating will make things worse. Snuggle Ringo a bit for me please! And while you are doing that, think of it as a hug from me to you!


I will do that Tami- he is very good at snuggling up close- I think it would be an awful thing if I were forced to give him away- I so want to find somewhere that will accept him.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Perhaps that was Fale's way of telling you, that no matter what happened, he would always love you. Hold that in your heart. Perhaps that was his way of taking care of you, when he couldn't be here to do it himself.


But so much harder to lose that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Poledra, that is such wisdom-- see, Julie, focus on these words and let the rest just go. Lupe may get her just desserts much sooner because she is dealing with a man with dementia and they are VERY hard to deal with. All this being manipulated by Lupe may make him move farther into the void. My heart goes out to you.


Yes, and male hormones can make a person angrier, especially dealing with an older man already with dementia. Not the Fale Julie knew at all. He was a gentle person.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I have always had a problem handling the humidity, and we have a lot of humidity, for as close to the lake as we live. When we were in Utah for a few weeks in 2008, it was hot, but the humidity was only 5%. I was acutually quite comfortable. Even at 75°F, if it is very humid, it is too much for me. Glad you will take a taxi if it is to hot.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Of course it did, but you were listening to Lupe, not really him. I pray eventually the good years you had will help to subdue the hurt.


I have got rid of most reminders of Lupe, but feeling a bit sick to be honest right now. I think it is nerves over what the Ministry may decide.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> The humidity makes everything more intense, cold and heat. In the heat it can be like a heavy weight and in the cold it goes right through to the bones.


And yet there are people who revel in it- not me!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and male hormones can make a person angrier, especially dealing with an older man already with dementia. Not the Fale Julie knew at all. He was a gentle person.


He even looks angry now, with his beard, not the man I remember at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I just wish there were a chance that he still had some respect for me- but I think from what I heard that that is very unlikely.


Remember what he told you when you renewed your vows. The Fale you knew would always care for you and love you. He wanted you to know that.


----------



## sassafras123

I,too, am working on socks. Started a pair this weekend and hope to do heel today. I'm hosting knitting tomorrow and the heel is the only part I have to concentrate on. I prefer to do easy knitting in group. Yesterday crocheted double thick pot holder. My first, I am beginner. Turned out well,but small. Will chain more on next one.
We both still coughing with colds so it will be another quiet day. Do have to tidy front of house and wash kitchen floor.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> No snow over night which is good for the workers. Frozen slush is never fun to drive in at all. It is rather chilly today with the wind chill putting it below zero. Was -22.8c this morning around 6.


I shivered just reading your post my cousin would have laughed at me she says I have become a big wuss since living in England .I t is cold here though .


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> I,too, am working on socks. Started a pair this weekend and hope to do heel today. I'm hosting knitting tomorrow and the heel is the only part I have to concentrate on. I prefer to do easy knitting in group. Yesterday crocheted double thick pot holder. My first, I am beginner. Turned out well,but small. Will chain more on next one.
> We both still coughing with colds so it will be another quiet day. Do have to tidy front of house and wash kitchen floor.


Sassafrass, Another pair of socks. Amazing.....I love it!!

Kehinkle & Darowil, Thanks to the two of you I am doing 2 circular needle socks. I am actually now beginning to understand what it is I am doing at the heel. When I did it before I couldn't even see the wrap arounds but this time I do. :thumbup: I'm having fun. Had fun before with my first pair of socks but now understanding what I am doing is really fun. I'm at a place now where thinks are sinking in this thick skull.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> I am sure they will be greatfully accepted! There is no reason they should not be. You knit beautifully.


Thank you I'm just a bit nervous usually am when I'm out of my comfort zone


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Remember what he told you when you renewed your vows. The Fale you knew would always care for you and love you. He wanted you to know that.


I need to cling to that thought.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme, So glad the knee is a lot better. Hope it is soon 100% Frozen slush makes for a very precarious walk. I'm sure your items will be welcomed and put to very good use.

Sugarsugar, That smile is just what we needed.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So beautiful.

PurpleFi, Hope Pain Management is helping!

Rookie, We have friends that follow the good weather in an RV. They own a house in Arizona as their base. As to things missing, it is a constant here. If I ever get my closets cleaned out I will find where I put the things I put so carefully away so I would know where they were. When I moved back upstairs I took my jewelry up, so I thought, and now I can't find any of it.:roll: I'm still half upstairs & half downstairs with my things. Good link for crochet. I know how, or should I say knew how, but could use a review on terms and stitches.

I see the construction worker that was killed in the I 75 collapse was from Kentucky with small children. My goodness, the crushed front on the truck goes right up to the cab area. I would say less than a second from death, but the driver had only injuries.

Caren, June, and all having problems with the internet. Hope it gets resolved soon.

June, The look on the cat's face is priceless. Love the other photos too.

Julie, The Fale you knew would never hurt you but only protect you. Hold onto that. The fact that you don't even recognize him tells you a whole lot.


----------



## iamsam

everything falls into place when you are flat on your back. --- sam



TNS said:


> .......so,....if that's the case we just have to lie down....... :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, The Fale you knew would never hurt you but only protect you. Hold onto that. The fact that you don't even recognize him tells you a whole lot.


I guess it does. 
Day has dawned here, just. Days are noticeably getting shorter- and it is nice and cool outside. I must have my shower, ready to go for my blood test, and on to the Ministry, in a couple of hours time. I really feel more like crawling into bed- but I must not do that.


----------



## Lurker 2

I just noticed the colour as the sun rose.
Ringo on Christmas Eve,
and flax flowers, a few weeks ago.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Not good- does that mean you prepare, and then they cancel?


No hadn't gotten that close to date they called a month in advance still an inconvenience when this is the 4th time it has been moved. Once because I was sick other 3 times has been his office


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> No hadn't gotten that close to date they called a month in advance still an inconvenience when this is the 4th time it has been moved. Once because I was sick other 3 times has been his office


That sounds a bit disorganised of them!


----------



## Normaedern

Beautiful photos, Julie. I love the sky and Ringo looks so alert and intelligent :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Julie, know it is hard when one is so disappointed to just pick oneself up and keep going but take it a half day at a time. You already made it through yesterday. We are here for you and helping you along.
Drinking hot cider, feeling a little under the weather. But there is laundry to do and things to catch up and since I have the day off I don't want to waste it. 
Want to see all these feet with socks on them. Linda


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> June, I always enjoy your sister's photos. Thank you for sharing.


I'm glad you enjoy them, Norma. I love to see where others live in this big world so any pictures you have to share would be wonderful!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful photos, Julie. I love the sky and Ringo looks so alert and intelligent :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma! I think he is an intelligent fellow- he knows the rules of the house!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Julie, know it is hard when one is so disappointed to just pick oneself up and keep going but take it a half day at a time. You already made it through yesterday. We are here for you and helping you along.
> Drinking hot cider, feeling a little under the weather. But there is laundry to do and things to catch up and since I have the day off I don't want to waste it.
> Want to see all these feet with socks on them. Linda


Sometimes it is half an hour at a time!


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> June, guess what. I ordered the book from Amazon. It should be here soon. And THEN..... while looking for another book yesterday, I found a copy of it! And it was free. One of the ladies I knit with brought in a be stack of books and leaflets for anyone who wanted them. I didn't even remember it. So if you want it, I will send it to you for what it cost me.


That is so generous and I do appreciate the offer but I've already ordered it. But you might want to check with Betty (Bulldog) since she was also interested in it.
Thank you again,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I just wish there were a chance that he still had some respect for me- but I think from what I heard that that is very unlikely.


As someone said earlier, remember that in his mental state what you are hearing from Fale is what Lupe(aka devil-woman) is telling him. And we know she has no respect for anyone!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Your sister's photos are always so lovely, June!


I hope they offered a moment of pleasure. Did your handyman come and help yesterday?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed the colour as the sun rose.
> Ringo on Christmas Eve,
> and flax flowers, a few weeks ago.


Your sunrise is gorgeous.
And Ringo looks so alert...don't we treasure our fur-babies?! I'm praying Ministry will have great news for you
I'll be so glad to see some our flowers beginning to bud but it won't be anytime soon!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

angelam said:


> I think I'm British!


I would hope so.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> As someone said earlier, remember that in his mental state what you are hearing from Fale is what Lupe(aka devil-woman) is telling him. And we know she has no respect for anyone!
> Junek


Does not have any for me, at least.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I hope they offered a moment of pleasure. Did your handyman come and help yesterday?
> Junek


No- I don't know what went wrong. And I will be out much of today and tomorrow - will just have to wait till next week.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Your sunrise is gorgeous.
> And Ringo looks so alert...don't we treasure our fur-babies?! I'm praying Ministry will have great news for you
> I'll be so glad to see some our flowers beginning to bud but it won't be anytime soon!
> Junek


I was quite pleased with that shot of him!


----------



## iamsam

do you sell the socks or are they just an exhibit? --- sam



darowil said:


> We seem to have been spending a lot of time talking about socks. Had a meeting with my main partner for Feats in Socks and the now we have booked ourselves into another community centre for Feats in Socks 2 a couple of months later! This is a smaller site so not as many socks needed. ANd the organisation we have done for this will be much th esame as for the second one. They are both in our local council which means the same assistance in adverstisng etc is availble so we will know what we can do by th etime the second one comes up.


----------



## iamsam

it took the front of his cab - how much closer can you get. one lucky truck driver. I would have trouble driving under underpasses after that. --- sam



darowil said:


> That doesn't sound good! Guess its an accident! Just not the type you expect to close a road.
> Saw where Bonnie posted that only a truck driver injured- missed out being crished by split second.


----------



## iamsam

I think it looks really good darowil - I really like the color. --- sam



darowil said:


> My version of Hilary4s hat.
> It's not as good as Hilary's but we think it is to do with a difference in yarn weight. Her' second yarn was probably heavier than she thought thus giving more a puffy effect.


----------



## iamsam

made me smile sugarsugar - what a happy baby. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, 20 pages to go, but I thought I would post a couple of happy shots of Serena... cheer us all up. These were taken this evening sitting outside. As you can see I have a porta cot set up as a playpen.


----------



## iamsam

what do you do at the pain management clinic? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and grey Surrey.
> 
> Julie, I am sorry to hear the Tribuneral did not go as you had hoped. Wishing you better things for the future.
> 
> I am off to the Pain Management clinic this afternoon (with my knitting).
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all. x


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I just wish there were a chance that he still had some respect for me- but I think from what I heard that that is very unlikely.


Julie, in Fale's heart, he does still love and respect you. Never doubt that. Some, well, most, is Lupe and her games, the rest is the dementia.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Strong, maybe, but very close to tears at present.


We do understand that Julie. And tears may be a good thing, let the stress and sorrow go, then start to heal. Tears do not make one weak, they make you stronger. I never understood teaching boys not to cry. For little hurts and booboos maybe, but never for the big things. I think it has started teaching them not to feel. Holding it in is never good.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> But so much harder to lose that.


I know.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I'm just a bit nervous usually am when I'm out of my comfort zone


  As are we all, dear friend!


----------



## iamsam

me too. --- sam



angelam said:


> I think I'm British!


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> everything falls into place when you are flat on your back. --- sam


 :-D Oh so true!


----------



## iamsam

I think going to the doctor sooner than later would be the correct thing to do betty - you don't fool around with this stuff that's going around. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Bonnie, I am still struggling with the cough and sinus h/a, so thought it would be good to take another round of antibiotics. If this doesn't do it, I am definitely going to make an appointment with the Dr.
> 
> Today is supposed to be warm, so Jim is grilling out. All I have to do is prepare side dishes which are all easy.
> I plan to start my sock heel today and am gonna do the FLK. I I will put in a lifeline but have read instuctions and watched videos numerous times last night. I think I am making something simple hard. So I am gonna take a deep breathe and as (Agnes I think) said just go line by line with my computer beside me. I just don't think I want to do the W&T. So off to wash a load of clothes and play for a while. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed the colour as the sun rose.
> Ringo on Christmas Eve,
> and flax flowers, a few weeks ago.


A beautiful sunrise, a loving friend, and pretty flowers!


----------



## iamsam

very cute kitty - but june - blue sky and sunshine - I am so jealous - haven't seen the sun for quite a while - sometimes wonder if it is still out there. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Since it's been a while since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought I'd share some today.
> Enjoy.
> Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Spider said:


> Julie, know it is hard when one is so disappointed to just pick oneself up and keep going but take it a half day at a time. You already made it through yesterday. We are here for you and helping you along.
> Drinking hot cider, feeling a little under the weather. But there is laundry to do and things to catch up and since I have the day off I don't want to waste it.
> Want to see all these feet with socks on them. Linda


Feel better soon. I have laundry going too. It seems like I just finished it, but there are three load waiting to be done, in addition to the load that is in! How 2 people can create so much dirty laundry is amazing. :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Sometimes it is half an hour at a time!


That's fine, and if it takes one minute at a time, that's ok too. I once heard it compared to eating an apple. The only way to eat an apple is one bite at a time. So if it takes getting thru one minute at a time, that is all you need to do.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> That is so generous and I do appreciate the offer but I've already ordered it. But you might want to check with Betty (Bulldog) since she was also interested in it.
> Thank you again,
> Junek


Certainly! I will double check and make sure when it gets here that it is the same one I already have. If it is, the same offer stands for Betty or who ever needs/wants it.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> it took the front of his cab - how much closer can you get. one lucky truck driver. I would have trouble driving under underpasses after that. --- sam


Me, too! I already don't like sitting under them on the surface streets at a stop light, or whatever you call the streets you drive on in town!


----------



## tami_ohio

tami_ohio said:


> Me, too! I already don't like sitting under them on the surface streets at a stop light, or whatever you call the streets you drive on in town!


DD just emailed me the photo she took Christmas evening of the four grands. Thought you might like to see!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! the pins really put the size in perspective. Very brave of you Lin!


Thanks Julie. I've just been reading all about your troubles and can't quite believe what's happened. You are being very brave throughout it all, and I admire the way you are handling things. As you know we all care about you a great deal, and wish we could be giving you great big reassuring and comforting hugs in person but meantime they will have to be virtual ones.
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam

now that is one contented dog that knows he is loved. ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed the colour as the sun rose.
> Ringo on Christmas Eve,
> and flax flowers, a few weeks ago.


----------



## budasha

Julie, I am so sorry to hear that everything went wrong for you. Life is not always fair. Hugs coming your way.



Lurker 2 said:


> I really did not have any opportunity to speak, because the emphasis, rightly had been on letting Fale be heard- I guess everything will be resolved in time- I will learn to live without him.


----------



## iamsam

my goodness the baby has grown - a nice looking group of children. where do they live? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> DD just emailed me the photo she took Christmas evening of the four grands. Thought you might like to see!


----------



## budasha

Nice pictures, June. Kitty looks so contented.



jknappva said:


> Since it's been a while since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought I'd share some today.
> Enjoy.
> Junek


----------



## budasha

What a beautiful sunrise!. Ringo looks happy. I have never seen those flax flowers. The flax that I had were blue and tiny. Yours are quite pretty.



Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed the colour as the sun rose.
> Ringo on Christmas Eve,
> and flax flowers, a few weeks ago.


----------



## budasha

Ignore this. I'm getting posts again.

I don't know what's happened to my KTP. I used to get notices every time a new post was made and I'm not getting them now. Any ideas as to why?


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> DD just emailed me the photo she took Christmas evening of the four grands. Thought you might like to see!


I love seeing the extended family photos....darling grandkids!!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319110-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

